# Aktuelle Entwicklungen in Palestina/Israel



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juli 2014)

sucht euch aus wie ihr das Gebiet dort nennen wollt

Wer noch an eine Friedliche Lösung Glaubt ist ein Narr, die kann es vielleicht zwischen einzelnen Menschen geben aber nicht auf Landesebene dort! Wenn schon die Hamas zerstritten ist und nicht mit einer Stimme Spricht genauso wie die ganzen Parteien im Israelischen Parlament.

Entweder eine Seite gibt nach oder wird dazu gezwungen ... ansonsten gibt es da immer und immer wieder Tote auf beiden Seiten bis es auf einer Seite keinen mehr gibt der noch Sterben kann. Gibt einfach zu viele Idioten in der Politik oder Religion auf beiden Seiten. Als Europa sollten wir uns für keine Seite einsetzen und keiner Seite helfen denn es gibt keine 100% richtige Seite.

Wenn es zu einem 3. Weltkrieg kommt dann wahrscheinlich dort. Oder Gegen Putin falls der noch Größen-Wahnsinniger wird. Vielleicht aber auch China oder Nord-Korea oder Afrika. Irgendwann wird es soweit sein und ich hoffe es gibt noch ein danach für die Menschheit und es kann mal eine Welt geben die gemeinsam das Universum erforscht.

Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist dann bitte versucht mich davon zu überzeugen oder die Welt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Juli 2014)

Einen Frieden hat es immer gegeben, es ist nur eine frage der Zeit, man muss sich nur die Weltkriege ansehen, ehemals bis aufs Blut verhasste Feinde sind jetzt verbündete, sagt glaube ich alles.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe das so, jedes Land entwickelt sich weiter. 

Der nahe Osten ist momentan dort, wo wir die letzten Jahrhunderte noch waren. Wir haben uns über alle ohren bekriegt. Der nahe osten z.b. macht genau wie wir Europäer eine entwicklung durch. Dort steht bei denen der Glaube noch sehr stark in den Köpfen, was bei uns mit dem Christentum nicht mehr so der fall ist, was dafür sorgt das unsere Gesellschaft im Vergleich zu den Gesellschaften im nahen Osten doch offener ist, was einen Menschen automatisch nach vorne bringt. 

Von daher denke ich wird dort irgendwann auch frieden einkehren, wie bei uns in Mittel und Westeuropa, allerdings dauert so eine Entwicklung halt einige Jahrzehnte wenn nicht Jahrhunderte.


----------



## AMD (28. Juli 2014)

Tja... Religion!

Ich kann leider nicht (absolut!) nicht verstehen, was Menschen teilweise für ihren Glauben tun. Damit beziehe ich mich nicht nur auf den Konflikt dort.
Ich persönlich sehe leider mehr schlechte als gute Dinge durch Religion. Das ging vor hunderten von Jahren los und wird auch noch in den nächsten hunderten von Jahren so sein.


----------



## S754 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne kaum Kriege, die keine religiösen Hintergründe haben


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2014)

Sämtliche Amerikanische Kriege seit 1945. Diese finden fanden aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen statt.

Das Problem da unten ist Ähnlich mit den der Kurden in der Türkei. Der eigene Staat wird nicht anerkannt aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Wer gibt etwas her?
Zumal man nicht weiß was alles vorfiel vor der Offensive. Für die Leute ist dies schrecklich und wird noch schlimmer werden wenn die Hamas ihre Lager in Schulen oder Moscheen aufschlägt. Sie nötigen den Israeli geradezu Zivilisten zu gefährden.
Der Israeli hat sicher Fehler im Umgang mit Gaza gemacht doch die Hamas trägt eine Mitschuld. Den den blutigen Bürgerkrieg damals zur Gründung Gazas hat der Israeli auch nicht vergessen.

Am Ende tragen beide Parteien nicht unerhebliche Schuld am heutigen Zustand.


----------



## Lok92 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch das es dort keinen Frieden mehr geben wird... Wieviele unschuldige Menschen, wieviele Kinder mussten dort unten ihr Leben lassen. Beide Seiten spielen sich jedesmal hoch, 
und jedes mal eskaliert es aufs neue. Es ist Schade, das diese Mensche anscheind nur Streit & Krieg im Kopf haben. Aber sie sind anscheind wirklich nicht die einzigsten, momentan siehts 
ja in der Ukraine auch nicht viel besser aus  

Es ist egal wie man es dreht oder wendet, aber ich denke wirklich das es nicht mehr lange andauert bis der 3te Weltkrieg vor der Türe steht.


----------



## fxler (28. Juli 2014)

Ich finde jeder der selbst nicht vor Ort war,  sollte sich enthalten. 
Denn die Medien lassen uns nur sehen,  was wir sehen sollen,  ich bin mittlerweile 17 und schenke dem deutschen Fernsehen,  bzw.  Den gesamten Medien kein Glauben mehr,  es werden einfach ganze Dinge weggelassen,  die wir nicht wissen sollen,  damit wir denken zu Wissen,  was die Politk möchte das wir wissen,  die Medien sagen uns das die Palästinenser ja so schlimm seien,  doch wer bestätigt uns den dass das was uns gesagt wird stimmt.
Ich könnte doch meine Rolle ausnutzen um gezielt falsche Infos zuverbreiten, damit das Volk das denkt was die Politik will.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Von der Grillparty bekommen wir eh nicht viel mit 
Man kann nur hoffen das alle staaten wissen was Nuklearkraft und Biowaffen sind.
Wer Angst hat sollte auf die MIR oder In ein U-boot gehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich hier jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber extrem viele Menschen, insbesondere auf facebook reden einen extremen Mist!

Im 2. Weltkrieg wurden die Juden von den Nazis ausgerottet, wie jeder wissen sollte. Ehemals Palästina nahm sie auf und sprach den Juden Land zu (ich glaube da hatte sogar England seine Finger mit im Spiel.). Die Juden vermehrten sich, wie es die Natur vorsieht und brauchen dementsprechend mehr Land. So sieht es aber auch auf der Palästina-Seite aus. Also streitet man sich um das Land. (Ich entschuldige mich für eventuelle Fehler!)

Wer jetzt noch schreibt "Warum macht Deutschland denn nichts?" Wie denn? Sie rotteten die Juden aus, haben indirekt Blut an ihren Händen und sollen jetzt noch einmal per Eingreifen alles verschlimmern?

Tut mir einen Gefallen und glaubt den Medien NICHTS! Da wird nur einseitig bzw. Pro-Israel berichtet. Die hunderten Palästina-Opfer werden kaum bis nicht erwähnt.

Wieso wird man erst jetzt aufmerksam, wo bei dieser Krieg schon Jahrzehnte geführt wird?


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Tut mir einen Gefallen und glaubt den Medien NICHTS! Da wird nur einseitig bzw. Pro-Israel berichtet. Die hunderten Palästina-Opfer werden kaum bis nicht erwähnt.



Das Gefühl hab ich aber auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2014)

[x] _Nein_ 
 An einen dauerhaften Frieden glaube ich nicht, es war ja bisher nicht möglich sich zu einigen


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber extrem viele Menschen, insbesondere auf facebook reden einen extremen Mist!
> 
> Im 2. Weltkrieg wurden die Juden von den Nazis ausgerottet, wie jeder wissen sollte. Ehemals Palästina nahm sie auf und sprach den Juden Land zu (ich glaube da hatte sogar England seine Finger mit im Spiel.). Die Juden vermehrten sich, wie es die Natur vorsieht und brauchen dementsprechend mehr Land. So sieht es aber auch auf der Palästina-Seite aus. Also streitet man sich um das Land. (Ich entschuldige mich für eventuelle Fehler!)
> 
> ...


1. Die Juden wurden nicht ausgerottet, sonst hätte es nach 1945 keine mehr gegeben. 
2. Von den Massenmorden in den KZs' wussten fast nur die, die dort gearbeitet haben und die oberste Führerschicht. 
Das normale Volk hatte lange Zeit höchstens Vermutungen, mehr aber nicht und deswegen ist es generell falsch, ein ganzes Land für dieses Verbrechen verantwortlich zu machen. 

@Topic
So lange eine der beiden Seiten noch Leute zum Kämpfen hat, wird es dort keinen Frieden geben, aber das wäre nicht mal dann der Fall, wenn Israel irgendwo anders neu gegründet werden würde. 
Beim Islam ist es wohl so ähnlich, wie bei den Katholiken und Protestanten:
Man glaubt zwar an den selben Gott, schlägt sich aber trotzdem die Köpfe ein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass einem die Medien vormachen wollen es wäre ein Konflikt zwischen Israelis und den sogenannten "Palästinesern". Das ist falsch.

Es ist ein Konflikt zwischen Juden und Arabern. D.h. Israel ist umstellt von mehreren Ländern (Syrien, Libanon, Jordanien und auch wenn es nicht direkte Nachbarn sind Saudi-Arabien, der Iran, sowie fast die gesamte Arabische Liga mit immerhin ca. 370 Mio Einwohner) die es auslöschen wollen, eben weil dort Juden wohnen.

D.h. ca. 6 Mio Juden stehen ca. 370 Mio Arabern gegenüber. Deshalb kann sich die arabische Welt auch immer wieder eine Niederlage nach der nächsten leisten. Israel kann sich keine Niederlage leisten, weil dann gäbe es kein Israel mehr.

Der Judenhass kommt direkt aus dem Koran und wird den Arabern seit ihrer Kindheit eingeimpft. Schon 1947 hätten die Araber ihren STaat haben könnnen, aber sie haben den Teilungsplan der UN abgelehnt. Einen Tag nach dem die letzten britischen Mandatstruppen abezogen sind, haben 6 arabische Staaten (Ägypten, Saudi-Arabien, Jordanien, der Libanon, der Irak und Syrien) dem Staat Israel den Krieg erklärt mit dem erklärten Ziel "die Juden ins Meer zu treiben". 

Und solange dieses Denken in den Köpfen der Araber vorherrscht, wird es keinen Frieden im Nahen Osten geben.

"Wenn die Araber die Waffen endlich niederlegen, wird es keinen Krieg mehr geben. Aber wenn Israel die Waffen niederlegt, wird es kein Israel mehr geben."
- Wolf Biermann, deutscher Liedermacher und Lyriker -


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Juli 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> 1. Die Juden wurden nicht ausgerottet, sonst hätte es nach 1945 keine mehr gegeben.


 
Dann waren es eben Massenmorde. Aber man weiß, was gemeint war.


----------



## rhalin (28. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe einerseits die Palästinenser die sich im Gazastreifen nicht einsperren lassen wollen, andererseits verstehe ich das sich Israel wehrt wenn Raketen auf es abgeschossen werden.
Wie dieser Konflikt zu lösen ist entzieht sich meiner Kentniss, die ganzen Gebietsansprüche im nahen Osten sind doch sehr verwirrend.
Nachgeben wird wohl dort keiner so schnell.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber extrem viele Menschen, insbesondere auf facebook reden einen extremen Mist!
> 
> Im 2. Weltkrieg wurden die Juden von den Nazis ausgerottet, wie jeder wissen sollte. Ehemals Palästina nahm sie auf und sprach den Juden Land zu (ich glaube da hatte sogar England seine Finger mit im Spiel.). Die Juden vermehrten sich, wie es die Natur vorsieht und brauchen dementsprechend mehr Land. So sieht es aber auch auf der Palästina-Seite aus. Also streitet man sich um das Land. (Ich entschuldige mich für eventuelle Fehler!)
> 
> Wer jetzt noch schreibt "Warum macht Deutschland denn nichts?" Wie denn? Sie rotteten die Juden aus, haben indirekt Blut an ihren Händen und sollen jetzt noch einmal per Eingreifen alles verschlimmern?



 Ausrotten würde bedeuten das niemand überlebt und was hat Deutschland mit dem III. Reich zu tun wenn man den geographischen Punkt weglässt? Nur weil ein ehemaliger Diktator dem Volk seinen Willen aufzwang ist es wohl langsam mal gut mit der Sippenhaft.



Nailgun schrieb:


> 1. Die Juden wurden nicht ausgerottet, sonst hätte es nach 1945 keine mehr gegeben.
> 2. Von den Massenmorden in den KZs' wussten fast nur die, die dort gearbeitet haben und die oberste Führerschicht.
> Das normale Volk hatte lange Zeit höchstens Vermutungen, mehr aber nicht und deswegen ist es generell falsch, ein ganzes Land für dieses Verbrechen verantwortlich zu machen.



 Da hatten sicherlich mehr Leute davon gewusst als man es bereit war zuzugeben. Es ist und war halt ein heißes Pflaster. Keinem anderen Land werden die massiven Verfehlungen in der Geschichte angekreidet nur mit Deutschland kann man es machen und die Profiteure hat man nie wirklich zur Kasse gebeten. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht.
 generell scheint diese Religionen bei vielen nicht wirklich beliebt sein


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juli 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> andererseits verstehe ich das sich Israel wehrt wenn Raketen auf es abgeschossen werden.



Genau diesen unsinnigen Punkt benutzen auch die verlogenen Medien!

Wenn ich dich jetzt jahrelang unterdrücke, niedermache, dich bedrohe und verletze, würdest du mich bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit erschießen.

So ist es bei den beiden Parteien auch.

Beispiel:
Israel lässt ein palästinensisches Kind töten. Palästina tötet ein israelisches Kind. Israel tötet daraufhin 5 Menschen mit einem Gewehr. Palästina tötet 10 mit einem Raketenwerfer. Israel tötet jetzt 200 mit einer Napalm-Bombe. Palästina hat diesen "Streit" verloren, weil man Feuer nicht mit Holz bekämpfen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Israel lässt ein palästinensisches Kind töten.


 
Warum sollten sie das tun?


----------



## rhalin (29. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Genau diesen unsinnigen Punkt benutzen auch die verlogenen Medien!
> 
> Wenn ich dich jetzt jahrelang unterdrücke, niedermache, dich bedrohe und verletze, würdest du mich bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit erschießen.
> 
> ...



Das es nicht verhältnismäßig ist, wenn man ein paar Raketen die eh nicht ankommen, mit ein Bombardement aus modernsten Waffen beantwortet steht für mich ausser Frage.
Hilfsrakete gegen Panzerhaubitze, wer da der Verlierer ist sollte klar sein.
Ich versteh da auch die Hamas nicht, die müssen doch auch sehen das sie so nichts erreichen.
Da muss irgendwie politisch gelöst werden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie das tun?



Weil letzte Woche 4 Kinder an einem Strand bombardiert wurden ... von israelischen Raketen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weil letzte Woche 4 Kinder an einem Strand bombardiert wurden ... von israelischen Raketen.


 
Und Israel hat Raketen abgeschossen weil sie ihrerseits von Raketen angegriffen wurden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> Ich versteh da auch die Hamas nicht, die müssen doch auch sehen das sie so nichts erreichen.
> Da muss irgendwie politisch gelöst werden.



Das ist ganz leicht. Die Hamas will keine politische Lösung. Steht alles in der Charta der Hamas drin.

Die Hamas wird solange kämpfen, wie es Juden im Nahen Osten gibt. Das ist das Problem.

Es geht nicht um Grenzfragen, Territorium und dergleiche. Es geht darum, dass Araber in der Mehrheit Judenhasser sind und nicht in Frieden mit Juden leben können. Das ist das Problem im Nahen Osten und nichts anderes.

Und genau deshalb muss sich Israel auch gegen dieses Terroristen verteidigen. Die Hamas versteht nur die Sprache der Gewalt und in der sollte man ihr dann auch antworten.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb muss sich Israel auch gegen dieses Terroristen verteidigen. Die Hamas versteht nur die Sprache der Gewalt und in der sollte man ihr dann auch antworten.



Mit massiven, teils völlig überzogenen militäraktionen, wo bisher überwiegend zivilisten ermordet worden sind?

Zudem alle Araber als Judenhasser hinzustellen, naja.

Ein kommentar eines reporters "es wird dort keinen frieden geben, solange die anwachsende generation immer mit hasd aufwächst". Und mit solchen militäraktionen schafft israel das gegenteil nicht. 

Ich sehe das auch so das israel sich verteidigen sollte gegen den raketenbeschuss, allerdings sind die momentanen militäraktionen völlig überzogen und schießen komplett am ziel vorbei mit dem ganzem koleteralschäden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2014)

Was soll die Alternative für Israel sein? Sich vernichten lassen?

Israel ist nur von Dikaturen und/oder Terrorgruppen umgeben. Die sind nicht auf eine politische Lösung aus. 

Solange die Araber die Juden mehr hassen, als das sie ihre eigenen Kinder lieben, solange wird es keinen Frieden geben. Wer seine eigenen Kinder als menschliche Schutzschilde benutzt oder sie zum Märtyer erzieht und sie dazu ermuntert Selbstmordanschläge zu verüben, der hat es nicht anders verdient.

Oder anders ausgrückt. Jeder volljährige Araber im Gazastreifen der die Hamas gewählt hat, ist zu 100% selber schuld an seiner Situation.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Wer Angst hat sollte auf die MIR oder In ein U-boot gehen.


 

Ähm? Die MIR? Die Weltraumstation MIR?
Da würdest du dann lange suchen, die MIR ist im März 2001 kontrolliert abgestürzt.


BTT:
Der Konflikt ist so steinalt, dass da wahrscheinlich kein Schwein mehr durchblickt, wer zuerst irgendwas gemacht hat.
Zumindest ich habe den Durchblick verloren und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was man machen sollte.
Ich selbst sehe eher keine Möglichkeit des Friedens.
Sich einmischen bringt auch nur wieder mehr Kummer als Nutzen.

Ich habe neulich mit einem guten Freund darüber geredet, dessen Ideen dazu etwas heftig sind.
Er meinte, dass es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt:

1. Alle halten sich raus und die beiden Gruppen bekriegen sich, bis ein Gewinner hervor geht.

2. Die USA hat die Schnauze voll und wirft eine dicke Bombe, Ende.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> 1. Alle halten sich raus und die beiden Gruppen bekriegen sich, bis ein Gewinner hervor geht.


 
Es gibt ja nicht "beide Gruppen".
Die Hamas wird vom Iran unterstützt und Israel von den USA.
Es nützt also nichts wenn Israel die Hamas in die Steinzeit zurück bombt.
Sinnvoller wäre es wenn sich die beiden Völker endlich mal gegenseitig akzeptieren würden.
Bildung ist hier das wichtigste.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll die Alternative für Israel sein? Sich vernichten lassen?
> 
> Israel ist nur von Dikaturen und/oder Terrorgruppen umgeben. Die sind nicht auf eine politische Lösung aus.
> 
> ...



Vernichten, welches Land mit Atomaren Waffen lässt sich bitte vernichten? 

Zudem, sind laut deiner Aussage, also alle Araber Judenhasser? Aha. 

Zudem haben sicherlich nicht viele Palästinenser die Hamas "gewählt" und würden mit sicherheit ein anderes Leben bevorzugen. Allerdings sterben genau von solchen Menschen die meisten, die weder Israel noch Juden was getan haben.


Wie Threshold schon geschrieben hat, Bildung ist das wichtigste. Wächst die kommende Generation wieder mit Hass auf, wird der Konflikt kein Ende in sicht haben, wie auch wenn jmd aufwächst, und irgendwann mitbekommt, Israel hat seine halbe Familie weggebombt, ohne jetzt Absicht unterstellen zu wollen. Trotzdem wird der Hass dann da sein.

Religion spielt in dem Konflikt allerdings die größte Rolle. Ich denke ein Ende wird erst durch mehr Bildung und weg von dem riesigen fetten Anker namens Religion in den Köpfen möglich.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Religion spielt in dem Konflikt allerdings die größte Rolle. Ich denke ein Ende wird erst durch mehr Bildung und weg von dem riesigen fetten Anker namens Religion in den Köpfen möglich.


 
Die Religion und deren Texte inklusive Interpretation muss endlich mal kritisch betrachtet werden.
Was ein paar alte Männer vor vielen Jahrhundert mal irgendwo verfasst haben ist angesichts der heutigen Welt einfach nur veraltet und sollte reformiert werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vernichten, welches Land mit Atomaren Waffen lässt sich bitte vernichten?
> 
> Zudem, sind laut deiner Aussage, also alle Araber Judenhasser? Aha.
> 
> ...


 
Nur dank der Atomwaffen ist sichergestellt, dass Israel überhaupt überleben wird. Und ja die meisten Araber sind Judenhasser. Guck dir an was der Koran lehrt, was die Imane schon den kleinen beibringen, was die Radiosender, Zeitungen und religiösen sowie politische Führer von sich geben. Zu 99% wird der Kampf nicht begründet wegen der Gebiete, sondern weil dort Juden wohnen. Schon der erste Krieg den die Araber begonnnen hat, hatte das offiziele Ziel die Juden ins Meer zu treiben.

Es geht den Arabern doch nicht um die Gebiete. Schon als Israel noch halb so groß war wie heute, vor dem allerersten Krieg, konnten die Araber den Gedanken an einen jüdischen Staat nicht ertragen. Das ist das Problem. Der Judenhass der Araber bzw. der Judenhass durch den Islam.

Man muss doch nur durch deutsche Innenstädte gucken dieser Tage. Wer ruft den denn dort auf den Demos "Juden ins Gas", "***************************" und "Adolf Hitler hatte recht"? Das sind keine kahlgeschorenen Neonazis in Springerstiefeln und Bomberjacke. Nein es sind zu über 99% junge männliche arabisch- oder türkischstämmige Ausländer. Eben jene "Fachkräfte" von den unsere Medien und Regierung nicht müde werden zu erklären, dass sie bestens integriert und ganz doll friedlich sind.


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2014)

Bei deinen Posts weiß man nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss doch nur durch deutsche Innenstädte gucken dieser Tage. Wer ruft den denn dort auf den Demos "Juden ins Gas", "***************************" und "Adolf Hitler hatte recht"? Das sind keine kahlgeschorenen Neonazis in Springerstiefeln und Bomberjacke. Nein es sind zu über 99% junge männliche arabisch- oder türkischstämmige Ausländer. Eben jene "Fachkräfte" von den unsere Medien und Regierung nicht müde werden zu erklären, dass sie bestens integriert und ganz doll friedlich sind.



wer weiß wo du wohnst? mir ist sowas noch nicht untergekommen. selbst in den ganzen sozialen netzwerken nicht.

Jedenfalls ists naiv anzunehmen, der konflikt geht nur von der hamas aus.

Zudem bitte ich dich, was ich in unseren medien lese sind fast immer nur xy tote menschen und nicht xy tote hamas anhänger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2014)

Hamburg, steht doch offen lesbar in meinem Profil. Darüber hinaus habe ich genug Freunde in Berlin.

Damit hätte ich schon die 2 größten Städe Deutschland für die ich das bestätigen kann. Dazu noch die Medien- und Fernsehberichte der letzten Tage. Da erkennt man recht eindeutig, von wem dieser Hass ausgeht.

Wo habe ich unterstellt, der Konflikt geht nur von der Hamas aus? Ich unterstelle, dass es von den Seiten der Araber ausgeht, damit schließe ich auch die Leute ein, die die Hamas finanziell und anderweitig unterstützen.

Den UN-Teilungsplan hat nur die arabische Seite abgelehnt. Einen Tag nachdem die letzten britischen Mandatstruppen abgezogen sind, haben 6 arabische Staaten Israel überfallen.

Da muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen um zu sehen, wer im Nahen Osten keinen Frieden will. Außerdem die Charta der Hamas ist bekannt. Lies sie dir mal durch, insbesondere Artikel 13 und dann erkläre mir mal, wie Israel mit diesen Leuten Frieden schließen soll.

Und zu den Toten. Ja woran liegt das wohl? Weil die Hamas nur aus Wohngebieten ihre Rakten abfeuert und die Menschen zwingt menschliche Schutzschilde zu sein. Währendessen versteckt sich die Führungsriege der Hamas in ihren Tunnel, während die Zivilisen verrecken.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juli 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152354176605838

Wer im Besitz eines facebook-Accountes ist, darf sich das gerne mal angucken.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2014)

Das Problem dort ist, dass beide Seiten in Angst vor dem jeweils Anderen aufgewachsen sind. Die Israelis internieren die Zivilbevölkerung im Gaza-Streifen extrem (erinnert sich noch wer an den gekaperten türkischen Dampfer mit Medizingerät auf UNO-Mission? Israelis haben 9 Türken erschossen und das Schiff in ihre Gewalt gebracht. Wären das Iraker gewesen, die USA wäre zwei Wochen später dort einmarschiert... Aber bei Israel lieber nicht, ist auch der grösste US-Aussenposten.). 

Angefangen hat das Ganze, als die Siegermächte nach dem Krieg einen Judenstaat gründen wollten (ursprünglich stand sogar die argentinische Pampas zum Gespräch, was die Juden nicht wollten, weil ihre heiligen Stätten in Nahost liegen). Was haben also GB und Frankreich gemacht? Sie liessen ihr Mandatsgebiet des ehem. Osmanischen Reiches räumen und haben die Juden dort hin geschippert. Die Europäer waren die Juden los, die Juden hofften auf ihr Land und Frieden und die Araber zahlten die Zeche.


Damals wurde eine recht brauchbare Regelung zur Landaufteilung aufgestellt, welche beiden Seiten u.A. freien Zugang nach Jerusalem garantierte. Das haben die arabischen Stämme abgelehnt (irgendwie verständlich, sie wurden 30 Jahre vorher besetzt und jetzt von diesen vertrieben). Irgendwann kamen sich dann beide Seiten in die Haare, was im Jom Kippur-Krieg gipfelte, aus dem Israel bis heute seine dominante Stellung hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152354176605838
> 
> Wer im Besitz eines facebook-Accountes ist, darf sich das gerne mal angucken.



Jürgen Todenhöfer ist so ein verharmloser vor dem Herrn da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge.

Wenn ich schon lese "zu 99% wirkungslose Raketen der Hamas". Ich wünsche Herrn Todenhöfer, dass mal so eine "wirkungslose" Rakete bei ihm Zuhause einschlägt, damit er mal sieht, wie das ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2014)

Recht hat er trotzdem. Die Meisten davon werden im Anflug runtergeholt. Aber in Deutschland darf man ja nicht israelkritisch sein und muss sich wegen etwas schämen, das mein Urgrossvater vor 70 Jahren eventuell gewusst hat.

Ne du. Sowohl Ur- als auch Grossvater wurden erwischt, als sie jüdische Krupp-Arbeiter in die Schweiz geschleust haben. Einer wurde dafür vor Stalingrad ins mg gejagt, der Andere kam 1961 ohne Beine zurück aus Sibirien. Ich bin so israelkritisch wie ich will.


----------



## DP455 (31. Juli 2014)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Luftangriff bei Kunduz? Das hat uns zurecht 'ne ganze Menge Geld gekostet, weil es eben nicht verhältnismäßig war. Aber wenn die hochmoderne israelische Armee UNO-Einrichtungen bombardiert, in denen Tausende Schutz suchen, weil man dort unter anderem auch Hamas-Kämpfer oder Waffen vermutet, dann ist das natürlich was ganz anderes. Mal eine rein hypothetische Frage - was müsste eigentlich passieren, damit die Bundesregierung mal den israelischen Botschafter einbestellt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich fand das gerechtfertigt die Tankwagen zu Bombardieren. Jedenfalls besser als wenn die Tankwagen dann als Bomben gegen die Bundeswehr zum Einsatz gekommen wären. Man hätte die was auch immer die waren die da angeblich umkamen (lagen ja keine toten mehr rum als das untersucht wurde) nur vorher warnen sollen und 5 min geben um da zu verschwinden.


----------



## Captn (31. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Recht hat er trotzdem. Die Meisten davon werden im Anflug runtergeholt. Aber in Deutschland darf man ja nicht israelkritisch sein und muss sich wegen etwas schämen, das mein Urgrossvater vor 70 Jahren eventuell gewusst hat.
> 
> Ne du. Sowohl Ur- als auch Grossvater wurden erwischt, als sie jüdische Krupp-Arbeiter in die Schweiz geschleust haben. Einer wurde dafür vor Stalingrad ins mg gejagt, der Andere kam 1961 ohne Beine zurück aus Sibirien. Ich bin so israelkritisch wie ich will.



Jap, sehe ich genauso. Ist zwar der größte Scheiß der damals abgezogen wurde, aber irgendwann reicht es dann auch. Man muss mit so etwas auch mal abschließen und sich nicht vorhalten, was irgendwer damals getan hat. Ich bezweifle, dass noch heute irgendwer behaupten kann, er hat sich für irgendwas zu verantworten ( da braucht's nicht mal hohe Mathematikkenntnisse). Wenn man aber als Deutscher andere kritisiert, wird man desöfteren gleich als Nazi beschimpft. So viel zur Meinungsfreiheit .

Aber jetzt BTT:

Ich bezweifle, dass sich hier irgendwann eine Lösung finden wird. Genauso sinnlos finde ich Eingriffe von außen. Das sind nur verschwendete Müh und Steuergelder. Meiner Meinung nach sollen die sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Das mag zwar krass erscheinen, aber welche andere Möglichkeit gibt es denn? Bildung ist gut, aber es stellt sich die Frage, wie man die ans Volk bringen will. Denn es gibt immer noch Kämpfe und die Einstellung der dort lebenden Menschen kann man schlecht von heut auf morgen ändern.
Die Einzigen, die hier hauptsächlich leidtragend sind, sind die Zivilisten und besonders hier finde ich die Antwort Israels auf den Raketenbeschuss mehr als unverhältnismäßig und irgendwann müssen sie sich auch dafür verantworten, was aber dauern kann, wenn's überhaupt dazu kommt, da hier wieder ganz andere Interessen im Spiel sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2014)

Wieso werden eigentlich immer Israels legitimen Verteidigungsmaßnahmen als "unverhältnismäßig" kritisiert?

Die Hamas hat seit der Räumung des Gazastreifens 2005 über 12.000 Raketen Richtung Israel abgefeuert. Daran ist komischerweiße nie etwas "unverhältnismäßig".

Aber wenn Israel seine Bevölkerung schützt, dann ist es verkehrt? Ist es Isreals Schuld, dass sie ihre Bevölkerung mit Bunkern und Raketenabwehrsystemen wie Iron Dome schützen?

Der Gaza-Streifen kriegt jedes Jahr mehreren Millionen Dollar von der EU, den USA und auch von Israel. Und was macht die regierenden Hamas damit? Baumaterialen kaufen? Lebensmittel? Medzinische Ausrüstung?

Nein sie kaufen neue Waffen und greifen Israel an. Gegen dieses Leute hilft nur die Sprache der Gewalt, mit den kann man nicht verhandeln. Die Hamas Führung will ins Paradies zu ihren 72 Jungfrauen? Ich hoffe die IDF schickt jeden einzelnen dorthin.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2014)

Weil den "Verteidigungsmassnahmen" eine einzige, langgezogene Reichskristallnacht vorausging.

Abgesehen davon bomben sie offizielle UN-Schulen und Flüchtlingslager  zusammen, weil angeblich "von irgendwo in der Nähe" mal ein Mörser abgefeuert wurde. 

Ausserdem sind die Leute in Gaza seit Jahren Freiwild für Israelis und werden sämtlicher Rechte beraubt. Deine "Baustoffe" dürfen sie, ebenso wie Dünger oder Kraftstoffe, nicht einmal importieren, weil Israel diese als gefährlich einstuft und beschlagnahmt.

Das sind keine Verteidigungsmassnahmen, das ist verdammt nahe an Völkermord.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

Es ist ja nichts neues dass viele Leute leiden müssen weil ein paar Mist bauen.
Und es ist auch nichts neues dass die Hamas die Raketen aus Wohngebieten abschießen.


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Juli 2014)

Absolut, Gaza ist teilweise so eng besiedelt wie Manhatten.... da kann man nicht mit "chirougischer Präzision" Hamas bombardieren.

Die armen Schweine werden gerade zurück in das 15. Jhd. gebombt, und wenn man sich Israel-Kritisch äußert ist man Sofort Antisemit.
Wenn es Demos gibt, dann herrschen in Ger. wieder Zustände wie 1938.... 

das kann einfach nicht sein....

UN kritisiert das, macht aber nichts, und Amerika als Teil des UN-Sicherheitsrates liefert weiter Waffen an Israel..... 


-Absolut inaktzeptabel, wenn unsere tollen Politiker wie Merkel, Von der Leyen und Co von mehr präsenz im Ausland reden dann sollen die mal schauen, dass im Westjordanland sich die Lage beruhigt.

gegen Russland werden aufgrund von bislang nicht nachgewiesenen Beschuldigungen Wirtschaftssanktionen verhängt und wenn über 1200 Zivilisten getötet werden macht man nichts oder was?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jürgen Todenhöfer ist so ein verharmloser vor dem Herrn da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge.
> 
> Wenn ich schon lese "zu 99% wirkungslose Raketen der Hamas". Ich wünsche Herrn Todenhöfer, dass mal so eine "wirkungslose" Rakete bei ihm Zuhause einschlägt, damit er mal sieht, wie das ist.



Was ist denn schlimmer? Eine 85mm-Rakete oder eine hoch-moderne Napalm-Bombe? Das war denke ich darauf bezogen.

Und hier wird etwas falsch verstanden. Die HAMAS und die Al-Qaida etc. werden immer ins schlechte Licht gezogen - ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sie Menschen töten, jedoch sind das im Prinzip "Verteidigungsmaßnahmen". In einem Interview sagt die Al-Qaida in Afghanistan: "Wir werden solange kämpfen, bis die USA aus unserem Land verschwinden." Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die USA die nicht vorhandenen Atomwaffen gesucht haben.

Die HAMAS tut das gleiche - die Israelis greifen sie an, die HAMAS attackiert zurück. Sie wollen sich im Prinzip verteidigen, müssen dazu aber leider Menschen töten. In den Medien wird das dann als Akt einer Terrororganisation geahndet.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2014)

Nennt sich asymmetrische Kriegsführung. Das bekommst du nur in den Griff, in dem du die Sympathie der Bevölkerung erreichst.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was ist denn schlimmer? Eine 85mm-Rakete oder eine hoch-moderne Napalm-Bombe? Das war denke ich darauf bezogen.
> 
> Und hier wird etwas falsch verstanden. Die HAMAS und die Al-Qaida etc. werden immer ins schlechte Licht gezogen - ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sie Menschen töten, jedoch sind das im Prinzip "Verteidigungsmaßnahmen". In einem Interview sagt die Al-Qaida in Afghanistan: "Wir werden solange kämpfen, bis die USA aus unserem Land verschwinden." Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die USA die nicht vorhandenen Atomwaffen gesucht haben.


 
Nur hat die Al Quaida die USA schon angegriffen als die noch nicht in Afghanistan waren. 
Und wo haben die USA Atomwaffen gesucht? Das ist ja mal was ganz neues.


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur hat die Al Quaida die USA schon angegriffen als die noch nicht in Afghanistan waren.
> Und wo haben die USA Atomwaffen gesucht? Das ist ja mal was ganz neues.


 
USA hat behauptet _ Irak _ hätte MWVs..... (chemiewaffen)
Afghanistan wegen verstecken von al-qaida führung
irak wegen den chemiewaffen husseins....


[EDIT]
Habs verbessert...
traurigerweise gabs im nahen osten praktisch seit 2001 nicht wirklich frieden. Bitte um nachsicht, wenn man da sachen durcheinanderbringt.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> USA hat behauptet Al-Quaida hätte MWVs..... ist doch gehupft wie gesprungen ob Atomar, Chemisch oder biologisch.....


 
Wo haben die das denn behauptet?


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> *Was ist denn schlimmer? *Eine 85mm-Rakete oder eine hoch-moderne Napalm-Bombe? Das war denke ich darauf bezogen.



Wenn dir eine 85mm-Rakete auf die Birne fliegt, sagst du danach vermutlich nicht "Napalm wäre schlimmer gewesen", tot bist du so oder so.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und hier wird etwas falsch verstanden. Die HAMAS und die Al-Qaida etc. werden immer ins schlechte Licht gezogen - ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sie Menschen töten, jedoch sind das im Prinzip "Verteidigungsmaßnahmen". In einem Interview sagt die Al-Qaida in Afghanistan: "Wir werden solange kämpfen, bis die USA aus unserem Land verschwinden." Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die USA die nicht vorhandenen Atomwaffen gesucht haben.



Sie werden ganau in das richtige Licht gezogen.
Es ist nur schade für die Palatinenser, dass diese von der HAMAS in das schlechte Licht gezogen werden.
Und wann haben denn die USA in Afghanistan nach Atom-Waffen gesucht? 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die HAMAS tut das gleiche - die Israelis greifen sie an, die HAMAS attackiert zurück. Sie wollen sich im Prinzip verteidigen, müssen dazu aber leider Menschen töten. In den Medien wird das dann als Akt einer Terrororganisation geahndet.



Wer feuert dann schon seit Jahren Richtung Israel?
Bzw. wie sollte sich denn Isreal verhalten? Nichts tun und das Feuerwerk genießen? Staat Israel auflösen?

Ganz ehrlich da unten wird es niemals Frieden geben, es ist auch völlig gleich was Isreal macht oder nicht, der religiöse Hass ist da schon mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen.
Eine Aufklärung wie bei uns, hat dort nie stattgefunden. Rassismus ethnischer und religiöser Herkunft ist da tief im Denken verwurzelt. (Übrigens nicht nur gegen Juden, was manche muslimische Araber z.B.: von Schwarzafrikanern halten, wird mir auf Arbeit einmal im Monat am Kassenautomaten vorgeführt.)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

Einen ehrenhaften Krieg gibt es seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr und es wird hat alles genutzt egal wie dreckig der Trick auch ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, es geht nicht um irgendwelche Gebiete oder dergleichen, es geht darum, dass Israel ein Judenstaat ist.

Und dafür gibt es einen einfach Beweis. Von 1948-1967 (also immer hin fast 20 Jahre lang) war das Westjordanland unter der Herrschaft Jordaniens und der Gaza-Streifen unter der Herrschaft von Ägypten.

Warum wurde eigentlich in dieser Zeit, als Araber diese Gebiete unter ihrer Kontrolle hatten kein Staat Palästina gegründet? Warum haben sie die sogenannten "Palästienser) nie bei Jordanien und Ägypten beschwert? Sie hatten doch mehr als genug Zeit für eine Staatsgründung.

Weil es eben nicht darum geht. Die Araber können die Anwesenheit von Juden im Nahen Osten nicht ertragen. Man muss sich nur die Reden von religiösen oder politischen Führern in der Region anhören. Selbst wenn Israel nur aus Tel-Aviv bestehen würde, die Hamas würde immer noch gegen Israel kämpfen.

Das ist der Grund für den Konflikt im Nahen Osten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> USA hat behauptet _ Irak _ hätte MWVs..... (chemiewaffen)
> Afghanistan wegen verstecken von al-qaida führung
> irak wegen den chemiewaffen husseins....
> 
> ...


 
Macht ja nichts. Kann passieren dass da man was durcheinander bringt. 

Im Nahen Osten gab es seit 100 Jahren keinen Frieden mehr. Das hat mit Israel eigentlich nichts zu tun hat aber natürlich die Spannungen verstärkt als Israel gegründet wurde.

Warum aber die Araber pauschal was gegen die Juden haben sollen ist mir jedoch schleierhaft.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine 85mm-Rakete auf die Birne fliegt, sagst du danach vermutlich nicht "Napalm wäre schlimmer gewesen", tot bist du so oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eine Napalm-Bombe richtet aber wesentlich mehr Schaden an. Dagegen ist eine 85mm eine Knallerbse!

Sie haben nicht in Afghanistan gesucht, sondern im Irak. Das war ca. der selbe Zeitpunkt. Der Afghanistan-Krieg begann 2001 und die Atomwaffensuche 2003.

"Wer feuert dann schon seit Jahren Richtung Israel?
Bzw. wie sollte sich denn Isreal verhalten? Nichts tun und das Feuerwerk genießen? Staat Israel auflösen?"

Müsste eigentlich anders rum sein ... Palästiner wird bestraft, weil sie ihr Stück Land für sich behalten wollen ... hieß ja nicht umsonst Palästina


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. Juli 2014)

****
*


> *Bolivia has declared Israel to be a “terrorist state”* and renounced a   visa exemption agreement with the country in protest over the ongoing   Israeli military offense in Gaza which already killed more than 1,300   dead and left over 7,000 wounded.......


*


Hier  noch ein interesanter Artikel, der uns die eigentlichen Hintergründe etwas näher bringt. 
Es geht um Politik, es geht um Wirtschaft und eigentlich sehr wenig um Religion.

Gaza: Geschichten von Macht und Geld | Telepolis*



> ....Zwei Menschen können ein und dasselbe Ereignis auf völlig verschiedene  Art und Weise auffassen. Beispiel: Für jüdische Israelis war das Jahr  1948 das Jahr der Unabhängigkeit des Staates. Für Palästinenser hingegen  ist es das Jahr der Nakba, der Katastrophe....


*
auch  noch interessant:*

*Ja. Nein. Vielleicht | Telepolis
*


> ....*.Hier sind die Forderungen*:
> *Für Israels Regierung* ist die Demilitarisierung des  Gazastreifens die Hauptforderung. Die Raketen sollen vernichtet, die  Tunnelnetzwerke zerstört werden.
> *
> Die Hamas fordert*, kurz zusammen gefasst, die Aufhebung  der Blockade des dicht bevölkerten Landstrichs, und *freien Zugang zum  Haram al-Scharif, in Deutschland besser bekannt als Tempelberg, in  Jerusalem für Einwohner des Gazastreifen.*
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Müsste eigentlich anders rum sein ... Palästiner wird bestraft, weil sie ihr Stück Land für sich behalten wollen ... hieß ja nicht umsonst Palästina



Tel-Aviv, Aschod und Sderot werden beschossen. Und diese Gebiete sollten nach dem Teilungsplan der UN NIE zu dem zu gründenden arabischen Staat gehören. Ergo zieht diese Argument nicht.

Das Kernland Israel (und genau das wird befeuert) ist nicht ihr Land, auch wenn sie das nicht einsehen wollen.

Fakt ist, wenn die sogenannten "Palästinenser" einen Schuldigen brauchen für ihre Situation, dann gibt es 2 Staaten an die sie sich wenden können. Jordanien und Ägypten.

Von 1948-1967 (immerhin 19 Jahre lang) hatte Ägypten die Kontrolle über den Gaza-Streifen und Jordanien die Kontrolle über das Westjordanland samt Ostjerusalem. Wenn es die arabischen Welt so ernst meint mit ihrer Solidarität für die genannten "Palästinenser", warum wurde in diesen 19 Jahren eigentlich nie ein Staat "Palästina" gegründet? Kann mir das irgendwer beantworten?

Außerdem wozu noch einen arabischen Staat? Die bisherigen fallen ja bisher nicht durch Menschenrechte, Demokratie oder Lebensqualität auf.

Nur mal so als Gedankenstoß: Patente von 1980-2000 Israel: 7652, die gesamte arabische Welt 367.

http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/v...n-wie-Daenemark-so-innovativ-wie-die-USA.html

http://www.achgut.com/dadgdx/index.php/dadgd/article/requiem_fuer_europa/


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tel-Aviv, Aschod und Sderot werden beschossen. Und diese Gebiete sollten nach dem Teilungsplan der UN NIE zu dem zu gründenden arabischen Staat gehören. Ergo zieht diese Argument nicht.
> 
> Das Kernland Israel (und genau das wird befeuert) ist nicht ihr Land, auch wenn sie das nicht einsehen wollen.
> 
> Fakt ist, wenn die sogenannten "Palästinenser" einen Schuldigen brauchen für ihre Situation



Ich will jetzt nicht beleidigend oder angreifend klingen, aber wenn ich das so lese, denke ich dass du dich von den sowieso schon Anti-Islam-und-Palästina-Medien ein bisschen beeinflussen lassen hast.

Warum Israel beschossen wird ist einfach zu beschreiben. Ich glaube im Islam gibt es eine Regel, dass man dem Nachbarland in Not hilft. Sicher bin ich mir da jetzt nicht.

Fakt ist, dass Israel IMMER als Unschuldslahm dasteht. Ich habe im TV noch nichts Pro-Palästina gehört.

Ich habe Videos gesehen, wo die Soldaten Israels auf Protestanten schießen - gezielt mit scharfer Munition aus einer amerikanischen Waffe - Amerika darf ja nicht fehlen x)

Dann gab es noch ein Video, wo eine Bombe in einem Rettungswagen detoniert - ich erinnere mich, dass das Ergebnis 4-5 Tote und etliche Verletzte waren .... alles Palästinenser.

Die Frage, die ich mir seit Wochen stelle ist: Dieser Krieg tobt da schon Jahrzehnte - wieso interessiert er uns jetzt erst?


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tel-Aviv, Aschod und Sderot werden beschossen. Und diese Gebiete sollten nach dem Teilungsplan der UN NIE zu dem zu gründenden arabischen Staat gehören. Ergo zieht diese Argument nicht.
> 
> Das Kernland Israel (und genau das wird befeuert) ist nicht ihr Land, auch wenn sie das nicht einsehen wollen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich würde nur zu gern wissen, was du mit deinem "Gedankenanstoß" der Patente andeuten wolltest! 
Stolz auf sein Land und seine Religion zu sein ist gut, aber man sollte auch dazu fähig sein, Menschen anderer Länder und anderer Religionen das gleiche Recht und Respekt zubilligen zu können.
Sagt dir : "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar!" etwas? 
In deinen Argumentationen vergisst du, dass das Gebiet des Staates Israel arabisch und die Heimat der Palätinenser war! Du vergisst, dass nicht nur Israel Anspruch auf Jerusalem hat! Das Jerusalem laut Teilungsplan der UN  Israel nicht gehören darf. Warum hat Israel weiter Palästinaland anektiert? Du vergisst, dass die Palästinenser genauso wie die Israelis ein Recht auf einen eigenen Staat haben. 
Israel zeigt der Welt gerade ihre Sicht, was Menschenrechte, Demokratie und Lebensqualität sind. Die Menschen im Gazastreifen sind eingesperrt, müssen unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen und ohne Hoffnung auf eine Zukunft leben. Israelische Raketen töten nicht nur viele unschuldige Kinder, sie zerstörten gezielt UN-Projekte wie Schulen, Flughafen und das Kraftwerk.
Die Welt ist nicht schwarz-weis und Frieden schafft man nicht mit Unterdrückung und dem Einsatz von Waffen.
Durch dieses sinnlose Morden entsteht nur Hass.

Ich hab hier mal eine interessante Diskussion zum Gazastreifen 
Ich denke doch, Norbert Blüm weiß, wovon er spricht!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmQ_fFwkcrE


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2014)

1) Es gibt die sogenannten "Palästineser" nicht. Wenn man sich mal den UN-Teilungsplan für das Gebiet Palästina durchliest, ist da immer die Rede von einem "arabischen" Staat, nie von einem "palästinensichen". Der Begriff "Palästineser" wurde 1964 von der PLO durch Jasir Arrafat erfunden (der übrigens auch gebürtiger Ägypter ist). Denn die Einwohner des Gaza-Streifens waren Ägypter (war ja auch unter ägyptischer Kontrolle) und die im West*jordan*land waren (oh welch ein Wunder) Jordanier.

http://www.achgut.com/dadgdx/index.php/dadgd/article/die_palaestinenser_mythos_und_realitaet/

jungle-world.com - Archiv - 39/2011 - Dossier - Die Geschichte Palästinas

2) Der Denkanstoß ist ein ganz einfacher. Die Juden führen die Araber vor und zwar mit Ansage. Der Staat Israel hat so gut wie keine Bodenschätze und besteht zu 60% aus Wüste. Und trotzdem steht Israel soviel besser da in Sachen Lebenserwartung, Analphabetismus, Lebenserwartung, Kindersterblichkeit etc. im Vergleich zu so reichen Erdölstaaten wie Saudi-Arabien oder der Iran. Und das bei gerade einmal 8 Mio Einwohner. Israel führt den Arabern ihre Unfähigkeit vor Augen. 

Sehr gut zu sehen z.b. an den Nobelpreisen: Michael Mannheimer Blog » Blog Archiv » Vergleich von Nobelpreisen für 12 Mio Juden versus 1400 Mio Muslimen

3) Du unterschlägst es auch wieder (so wie die meisten hier). Es könnte schon längst einen Staat "Palästina" geben. Aber die Araber haben 1948 den Teilungsplan der UN abgelehnt und 6 arabische Staaten haben Israel überfallen. Und sich dabei eine blutige Nase geholt. Das war 1948. Bis 1967 (6-Tage Krieg) war der Gaza-Streifen unter der Kontrolle Ägyptens und das Westjordanland samt Ostjerusalem unter der Kontrolle Jordaniens. Warum wurde in diesen 19 Jahren nie ein Staat "Palästina" gegründet? Warum? Ich denke die arabischen Staaten sind doch so solidarisch? Weil sich die Bewohner des Gaza-Streifens als Ägypter, und die des Westjordandlandes als Jordanier gesehen haben. Was sie verbunden hat war vor allem eins. Der Hass auf die Juden und ihren Staat, den man keinesfalls akzeptieren wollte. 

4) Israel ist nur von Terrororganisationen und Diktaturen umstellt. Israel ist die einzige Demokratie im Nahen Osten.

Ein paar ganz einfache Frage.

Wo gibt es die gleichen Rechte für Männer und Frauen, wo werden sexuelle und religlöse Minderheiten geschütz, wo gibt es Rede-,Presse- und Demonstrationsfreiheit, wo gibt es tatsächliche demokratische Wahlen? In Israel oder den arabischen Staaten?

Fakt ist, der Islam hält die Menschen dumm und arm und deshalb sind die arabischen Staaten hinterher (siehe Patente und Nobelpreise). Und nur die ansatzweise ressourcenreichen Staaten (Saudi-Arabien und Iran) können sich halbwegs über Waser halten. Dafür sind es aber auch schlimmste Diktaturen wo Frauen, Christen und Homosexuelle nichts zu lachen haben und die Menschen aufs übelste unterdrückt werden. Und sie sehen, dass die Juden in gerade mal 60 Jahren aus der Wüste Israel eine blühende Landschaft gemacht haben, die sie tief in den Schatten stellt. Das plus die übliche judenfeindliche Äußerungen durch religiösen und politische Führer sorgt für Neid und Hass auf den Staat Israel.

5) Die Hamas ist feige und schießt von Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Wohngbiete aus ihre Raketen ab. Mehrere zehntausende Raketen werden abgefeuert, und niemand interssiert das im Westen. Aber sobald Israel seine Bevölkerung vor dieser Terror verteidigt, drehen alle im Westen durch.

6) Norbert Blüm weiß wovon er spricht? Klar, vorallem das "die Rente sicher ist". Der hat die Ahnung mit Löffeln gefressen.

7) Die "friedlichen" Demos der Pro-Gaza-Bewegung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMro3nQuQDA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbYTUUZLGus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4TWI1i4_Nk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AixPXzvRyBI


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2014)

Wo ist Israel eine Demokratie? Vielleicht auf dem Papier. Aber das was Israel im Gaza Streifen seit Jahrzehnten veranstaltet rückt immer näher an Deutschland 1939 als eine Demokratie zu sein und das geht nur weil die USA seit Jahrzehnten in der UNO alles verhindert was Israel schaden könnte.

Warum wohl hat die Hamas zulauf: Jüdische Siedler die die Palästinenser aus Ihren Häusern vertreiben und illegale Siedlungen errichten. Palästinenser sind Freiwild und de facto rechtelos. Die Liste könnte man noch lange weiter führen. Israel hat kein Interesse das zu ändern solange die USA weiter schützend die Hand drüber hält.

Was mich aber am meisten ankotzt ist dieser Affenladen von Zentralrat der Juden der sofort jeden zum Nazi und Antisemit abstempelt der Israel kritisiert, sollen Sie doch ausreisen ins gelobte Land wenn es denen hier nicht passt.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo ist Israel eine Demokratie? Vielleicht auf dem Papier.


 
Was für ein politisches System ist Israel dann? Diktatur? Monarchie? Oligarchie?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. August 2014)

https://www.tytnetwork.com/2014/07/30/the-video-israelis-should-be-ashamed-exists/ Wer gut Englisch kann ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo ist Israel eine Demokratie? Vielleicht auf dem Papier.


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politisches_System_Israels



riedochs schrieb:


> Warum wohl hat die Hamas zulauf: Jüdische Siedler die die Palästinenser aus Ihren Häusern vertreiben und illegale Siedlungen errichten. Palästinenser sind Freiwild und de facto rechtelos. Die Liste könnte man noch lange weiter führen. Israel hat kein Interesse das zu ändern solange die USA weiter schützend die Hand drüber hält. Was mich aber am meisten ankotzt ist dieser Affenladen von Zentralrat der Juden der sofort jeden zum Nazi und Antisemit abstempelt der Israel kritisiert, sollen Sie doch ausreisen ins gelobte Land wenn es denen hier nicht passt.


 
Ach d.h. das Problem im Nahen Osten sind also die Siedlungen? Sorry das Argument zieht einfach nicht mehr. Israel hat den Gaza-Streifen, das Westjordanland und Ostjerusalem erst 1967 in 6-Tage-Krieg erobert. Wenn die Siedlungen und die militärische Besatzung der Grund sind, warum gab es denn keinen Frieden vor 1967, als der Gaza-Streifen noch unter ägyptischer und das Westjordanland und Ostjerusalem unter jordanischer Herrschaft war? 

Die Siedlungen sind doch nur ein vorgeschobener Grund. Seitdem es Israel gibt, können und wollen die Araber nicht mit Israel in Frieden leben. Das ist der Grund für den Nahostkonflikt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> BTT:
> Der Konflikt ist so steinalt, dass da wahrscheinlich kein Schwein mehr durchblickt, wer zuerst irgendwas gemacht hat.
> Zumindest ich habe den Durchblick verloren und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was man machen sollte.
> Ich selbst sehe eher keine Möglichkeit des Friedens.



Sooo alt ist das ganze gar nicht, gerade mal 70-80 Jahre. Und wer es wirklich wissen will, kann das meiste auf Wikipedia nachlesen.

Einer Lösung bringt einem das aber nicht näher. Es gibt ein Bisschen Land (und das meiste davon ist auch noch ohne Wasser), dass besiedelt war und in dem andere gerne siedeln wollten und dass von dritten kontrolliert wurde. Einige Jahre lang haben letztere mit dem gewohnt britisch-kolonialistischen Fingerspitzengefühl (nämlich dem am Abzug) den Konflikt zwischen ursprünglicher Bevölkerung und Einwanderern klein gehalten, aber einen Weltkrieg später hatten sie echt besseres zu tun und wollten außerdem einer arg geschleiften Gruppe von Menschen ein Geschenk machen.
Alles, was seitdem geschehen ist, ist genau die fortlaufende Eskalation, die zu erwarten ist, wenn Person A von Person B etwas geschenkt bekommt, dass nicht Person B, sondern Person C gehört... . Das in diesem Fall Gruppe C das Ganze auch noch als "Heimat" und größere Teile von Gruppe A das Ganze als "gottgegebenes Eigentum" betrachten und den jeweils anderen auch aus ethnischen und kulturellen Gründen als "die anderen" betrachten, verhinderte jegliche Einigung.

Mehrere Jahre Scharmützel später haben wir eine Situation, in der weite Teile des Landes von mindestens zwei Personen als ihr Eigentum betrachtet werden, um dass sie auf Leben und Tod kämpfen wollen, und in dem jeder zahlreiche Todesfälle in seiner Verwandschaft hat, für die er Auge-um-zwei-Augen Rache nehmen möchte. Und selbst die, die einfach nur ihre Ruhe haben wollen, sind (mehr oder minder berechtigt) viel zu beschäftigt damit, sich vor Angst in die Hose zu machen, als die Situation aus der Perspektive ihres Gegenübers zu durchdenken.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer Israels legitimen Verteidigungsmaßnahmen als "unverhältnismäßig" kritisiert?



Vermutlich weil Israels Maßnahmen all zu oft keine militärische Sicherheit, sondern unschuldige Tote zur Folge haben, was weder als "legitim" noch "verhältnismäßíg" noch "Verteidigung" bezeichnet werden.



> Die Hamas hat seit der Räumung des Gazastreifens 2005 über 12.000 Raketen Richtung Israel abgefeuert. Daran ist komischerweiße nie etwas "unverhältnismäßig".



Gibt es "verhältnismäßigen Terror"?



> Aber wenn Israel seine Bevölkerung schützt, dann ist es verkehrt? Ist es Isreals Schuld, dass sie ihre Bevölkerung mit Bunkern und Raketenabwehrsystemen wie Iron Dome schützen?



Iron Dome wird allenfalls wegen der Kosten kritisiert, die Bunker von niemandem. Selbst die Kritik an der Mauer ist mittlerweile abgeebt. Kritisch sind die Bombardierungen palästinensicher Städte.



> Der Gaza-Streifen kriegt jedes Jahr mehreren Millionen Dollar von der EU, den USA und auch von Israel. Und was macht die regierenden Hamas damit? Baumaterialen kaufen? Lebensmittel? Medzinische Ausrüstung?



i.d.R. sind sie schon froh, wenn sie Öl für die Stromversorgung erhalten, aber Baumaterialien für Wiederaufbau-Versuche dürften auch weit oben auf der Liste der Regierung stehen. Aber mehrere Millionen Dollar sind ein verdammt kleiner Staatshaushalt und der einzige legale Handelspartner ist nicht unbedingt wohlgesonnen.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Warum Israel beschossen wird ist einfach zu beschreiben. Ich glaube im Islam gibt es eine Regel, dass man dem Nachbarland in Not hilft. Sicher bin ich mir da jetzt nicht.



Im Koran sind afaik überhaupt keine Staaten vorgesehen. Aber natürlich gibt es, wie in jeder Gemeinschaft (ob Religion oder nicht) das Gebot, sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen.
Damit, dass man jemand anderen beschießt, hat das (oder die restliche Religion) aber nichts zu tun. Da die Palästinenser fast durchgängig muslimisch sind und Israel sich selbst über das Judentum definiert, bietet sich die Religion als Trennlinie zwischen "wir" und "die" an. Aber wie in so vielen anderen Fällen auch ist sie kein Grund für die Kampfhandlungen. Niemand versucht dort den anderen zu bekehren.



> Fakt ist, dass Israel IMMER als Unschuldslahm dasteht. Ich habe im TV noch nichts Pro-Palästina gehört.



Gerade in den letzten Wochen wird sehr, sehr ausführlich über die humanitären Folgen der israelischen Militärmanöver berichtet, während die Auswirkungen der Hamas-Aktionen den Medien auf einmal recht egal zu sein scheinen.



> Die Frage, die ich mir seit Wochen stelle ist: Dieser Krieg tobt da schon Jahrzehnte - wieso interessiert er uns jetzt erst?


 
Es interessiert immer mal wieder. Aber immer nur auf der "Action"-Ebene. Ein Bisschen Leid, ein Bisschen Mitgefühl - die hochkomplexen politischen Hintergründe möchte sich niemand antun (scheinbar nicht einmal die Leute vor Ort). Entsprechend entwickeln sich auch keine Lösungsansätze und kein Druck auf die Konfliktparteien und nach ein paar Wochen werden die ewig gleichen Kriegsbilder dann wieder langweilig und die Medien wenden sich etwas neuem zu. Noch ist halt Sommerloch, die einzigen Alternativen wären "Krieg in der Ukraine", "Krieg in Syrien" und "Krieg im Irak". Bei letzteren beiden kann man noch nicht einmal von "das gleiche in Grün" sprechen


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil Israels Maßnahmen all zu oft keine militärische Sicherheit, sondern unschuldige Tote zur Folge haben, was weder als "legitim" noch "verhältnismäßíg" noch "Verteidigung" bezeichnet werden.



Solange die Hamas zu feige ist offen zu kämpfen, werden sich zivile Opfer nicht vermeiden lassen. Ergo ist nicht Israel schuld, sondern die Hamas. Das ändert aber nichts an der Legitimation der Verteidigung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es "verhältnismäßigen Terror"?



Nein, und da die Hamas damit nie aufhören wird, muss sie bekämpft werden. Nichts anderes tut Israel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iron Dome wird allenfalls wegen der Kosten kritisiert, die Bunker von niemandem. Selbst die Kritik an der Mauer ist mittlerweile abgeebt. Kritisch sind die Bombardierungen palästinensicher Städte.



Siehe Punkt 1. Wer aus Städen heraus feuert, wird in den Städen angegriffen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> i.d.R. sind sie schon froh, wenn sie Öl für die Stromversorgung erhalten, aber Baumaterialien für Wiederaufbau-Versuche dürften auch weit oben auf der Liste der Regierung stehen. Aber mehrere Millionen Dollar sind ein verdammt kleiner Staatshaushalt und der einzige legale Handelspartner ist nicht unbedingt wohlgesonnen.



Die Stromversorgung des Gaza-Streifens wird übrigens durch ein israelisches Kraftwerk sichergestellt. Das wird wiederrum von der Hamas beschossen. Der Gaza-Streifen ist auch nicht sonderlich groß, da reicht auch ein kleiner Staatshaushalt. Btw. warum sollte man mit Terroristen die einen vernichten wollen auch handeln? 

Da mir von der Moderation (die wohl zu "bequem" für einen eigene Rechere war), vorgeworfen wurde ich hätte keine Beweise, hier ein paar Links, die zeigen was die Ursache für den Nahostkonflikt ist:

Antijudaismus

Antisemitismus (nach 1945)

Holocaustleugnung

Und hier (ein Klassiker) direkt aus dem Koran (und auch in der Charta der Hamas Artikel 7):

Abu Huraira, Allahs Wohlgefallen auf ihm, berichtete:
Der Gesandte Allahs, Allahs Segen und Heil auf ihm, sagte: „Die Stunde wird nicht eintreten, bis die Muslime gegen die Juden solange kämpfen und sie töten und sich der Jude hinter einem Stein und einem Baum verstecken wird. Da sagt der Stein oder der Baum: „O Muslim! O Diener Allahs! Dieser ist ein Jude hinter mir, so komm und töte ihn!“ Der einzige Baum, der das nicht macht, ist Al-Gharqad, denn er gehört zu den Bäumen der Juden.“

Wie gesagt, der Judenhass der Araber ist das Problem im Nahen Osten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. August 2014)

Zu dem Qur'an-Zitat:

Im Islam gilt auch nur der Islam als die wahre Religion. Christen und Juden sind demnach Ungläubige, weil sie die "falsche" Religion haben. Sie sind gläubig in ihrer Religion, aber ungläubig im Islam  Ist schwer zu erklären. Im Qur'an steht auch so etwas wie, dass die Welt von Ungläubigen befreit werden muss, soweit ich mich erinnere. D.h. dass die Juden, Christen etc. konvertieren oder im Höllenfeuer brennen, denn man muss sich den Weg in das Paradies verdienen. D.h. ein Christ wurde von Allah zum Christen gemacht, soll aber zum Islam konvertieren. Das wäre dann ein kleiner Beitrag für den Weg ins Paradies. Und die Gotteskrieger sind laut vielen meiner muslimischen Freunden Idioten  Die sprengen sich ja Klischee-mäßig ins Paradies. In der Wirklichkeit kommen sie für den Tod anderer Menschen in die Hölle.

(Alles was ich hier geschrieben habe, wurde mir von Moslems erzählt. Es muss aber nicht unbedingt stimmen!)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange die Hamas zu feige ist offen zu kämpfen, werden sich zivile Opfer nicht vermeiden lassen. Ergo ist nicht Israel schuld, sondern die Hamas. Das ändert aber nichts an der Legitimation der Verteidigung.



Wie gesagt: Es hat in all zu vielen Fällen keine verteidigende Wirkung.

(Und selbst wenn es die hätte, haben offensichtlich sehr viele Menschen eine andere Vorstellung davon, wieviel Kollateralschaden noch "gerechtfertigt" und "verhältnismäßig" sind.)




> Und hier (ein Klassiker) direkt aus dem Koran (und auch in der Charta der Hamas Artikel 7):
> 
> Abu Huraira, Allahs Wohlgefallen auf ihm, berichtete:
> Der Gesandte Allahs, Allahs Segen und Heil auf ihm, sagte: „Die Stunde wird nicht eintreten, bis die Muslime gegen die Juden solange kämpfen und sie töten und sich der Jude hinter einem Stein und einem Baum verstecken wird. Da sagt der Stein oder der Baum: „O Muslim! O Diener Allahs! Dieser ist ein Jude hinter mir, so komm und töte ihn!“ Der einzige Baum, der das nicht macht, ist Al-Gharqad, denn er gehört zu den Bäumen der Juden.“
> ...



Nenn mal bitte die Sure. Koranübersetzungen unterscheiden sich ja z.T. im Wortlaut, aber der Name Huraira sollte eigentlich eindeutig sein und wird selbst im englischen Sprachraum 1:1 verwendet. Trotzdem hat eine spontane Suche in mehreren Online-Fassungen exakt 0 Treffer ergeben und es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass diffamierende Koran"zitate" verbreitet werden, die rein gar nichts mit dem Koran zu tun haben.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zu dem Qur'an-Zitat:
> 
> Im Islam gilt auch nur der Islam als die wahre Religion. Christen und Juden sind demnach Ungläubige, weil sie die "falsche" Religion haben. Sie sind gläubig in ihrer Religion, aber ungläubig im Islam  Ist schwer zu erklären. Im Qur'an steht auch so etwas wie, dass die Welt von Ungläubigen befreit werden muss, soweit ich mich erinnere. D.h. dass die Juden, Christen etc. konvertieren oder im Höllenfeuer brennen, denn man muss sich den Weg in das Paradies verdienen. D.h. ein Christ wurde von Allah zum Christen gemacht, soll aber zum Islam konvertieren. Das wäre dann ein kleiner Beitrag für den Weg ins Paradies. Und die Gotteskrieger sind laut vielen meiner muslimischen Freunden Idioten  Die sprengen sich ja Klischee-mäßig ins Paradies. In der Wirklichkeit kommen sie für den Tod anderer Menschen in die Hölle.
> 
> (Alles was ich hier geschrieben habe, wurde mir von Moslems erzählt. Es muss aber nicht unbedingt stimmen!)


 
Es sollte in den Grundzügen stimmen. Juden- und Christentum gelten im Islam als fehlgeleitete Formen des wahren Glaubens. D.h. die Lehren Moses und Christus sind Bestandteil des Islams, es wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass sie in Tora und Bibel fehlerhaft überliefert wurden. Im Gegensatz zu Heiden, die komplett "falsche" Glaubensformen haben, sind Christen und Juden deswegen noch relativ gut gestellt.
Suren, die eine "Befreiung" der Welt von Ungläubigen fordern, habe ich bislang übrigens nur ganz selten in einigen sehr stark abweichenden Koranübersetzungen gesehen. Zwar werden Muslime etwas stärker dazu angehalten, ihren Glauben zu verbreiten, als Christen und insbesondere Juden (was aber insbesondere Christen in der Vergangenheit nicht davon abgehalten hat, auf eigene Faust sehr "missionarisch" aktiv zu werden...), aber auch hier geht es darum, den "Fehlgeleiteten" zu helfen und ihnen den "wahren Glauben" zu vermitteln. Für die Verbreitung "mit dem Schwert" gibt es afaik gar keine unstrittigen Anhaltspunkte und das meiste stammt sowieso aus anderen Texten (vor allem Geschichten über Mohammed), die nicht heilig bzw. für Muslime verbindlich sind und deren Authenzität ungeklärt ist. Der Koran selbst sieht Gewalt afaik ausschließlich zur Verteidigung vor. (Wobei diverse politische Führer in islamischen Regionen sehr kreativ in der Definition von "Angriff" sind  )


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es hat in all zu vielen Fällen keine verteidigende Wirkung.
> 
> (Und selbst wenn es die hätte, haben offensichtlich sehr viele Menschen eine andere Vorstellung davon, wieviel Kollateralschaden noch "gerechtfertigt" und "verhältnismäßig" sind.)



Die Hamas greift an, Israel verteidigt sich. Es ist nicht die Schuld Israels, dass die Hamas ihre eigene Zivilbevölkerung opfert. Und zum Thema "gerechtfertigt" und "verhältnismäßig". Gibt es da irgendwelche Quoten?

Die Schuld am Leid der Zivilisten trägt die Hamas, nicht Israel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mal bitte die Sure. Koranübersetzungen unterscheiden sich ja z.T. im Wortlaut, aber der Name Huraira sollte eigentlich eindeutig sein und wird selbst im englischen Sprachraum 1:1 verwendet. Trotzdem hat eine spontane Suche in mehreren Online-Fassungen exakt 0 Treffer ergeben und es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass diffamierende Koran"zitate" verbreitet werden, die rein gar nichts mit dem Koran zu tun haben.



Es ist nicht der Koran selbst, sonder von Mohammed. Tut mir leid, dass ist in der Tat ein Unterschied. Ändert aber nichts am judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams. Zumal sich die Hamas ja explizit darauf beruft.

Mohammed
Islamische Datenbank - Sahih Bucharyy



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sollte in den Grundzügen stimmen. Juden- und Christentum gelten im Islam als fehlgeleitete Formen des wahren Glaubens. D.h. die Lehren Moses und Christus sind Bestandteil des Islams, es wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass sie in Tora und Bibel fehlerhaft überliefert wurden. Im Gegensatz zu Heiden, die komplett "falsche" Glaubensformen haben, sind Christen und Juden deswegen noch relativ gut gestellt.
> Suren, die eine "Befreiung" der Welt von Ungläubigen fordern, habe ich bislang übrigens nur ganz selten in einigen sehr stark abweichenden Koranübersetzungen gesehen. Zwar werden Muslime etwas stärker dazu angehalten, ihren Glauben zu verbreiten, als Christen und insbesondere Juden (was aber insbesondere Christen in der Vergangenheit nicht davon abgehalten hat, auf eigene Faust sehr "missionarisch" aktiv zu werden...), aber auch hier geht es darum, den "Fehlgeleiteten" zu helfen und ihnen den "wahren Glauben" zu vermitteln. Für die Verbreitung "mit dem Schwert" gibt es afaik gar keine unstrittigen Anhaltspunkte und das meiste stammt sowieso aus anderen Texten (vor allem Geschichten über Mohammed), die nicht heilig bzw. für Muslime verbindlich sind und deren Authenzität ungeklärt ist. Der Koran selbst sieht Gewalt afaik ausschließlich zur Verteidigung vor. (Wobei diverse politische Führer in islamischen Regionen sehr kreativ in der Definition von "Angriff" sind  )


 
Der Koran sieht ja zum Glück keine Gewalt vor:

Sure 2, Vers 191: ´Und erschlagt sie (die Ungläubigen), wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und vertreibt sie, von wannen sie euch vertrieben; denn Verführung [zum Unglauben] ist schlimmer als Totschlag. ..."

Wer wohl die "Ungläubigen" sind, dass darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2014)

Und schon sind wir mitten drin in der Feststellung, dass man ziemlich viel in Texte hineinlesen kann, wenn man nur will...

Woraus umgekehrt aber direkt folgt, dass es weniger auf den Text und mehr auf das wollen ankommt, es somit also kein religiös motivierter Konflikt ist und auch keiner, zu dem man Anhänger einer bestimmten Religion per se eine bestimmte Position unterstellen sollte.
Stattdessen ist ganz klassisch ein Konflikt zwischen Interessensgruppen und (wie in so vielen anderen Fällen: Hexenverbrennung, Konquisation, römische Christenverfolgung, eine Reihe "religiöser" Konflikte im indischen Raum, Besiedelung Nordamerikas, etc.) die religiösen Texte sind soweit von der heutigen Lebensrealität entfernt, dass sich für jede beliebige Agenda irgendwie hinbiegen lassen.



Spoiler



Da sowas schnell offtopic geht und mir auch ehrlich gesagt zuviel Zeit kostet, um es dieser Tage weiter auszuführen; hier die Erläuterungen im Spoiler. Ich sage gleich dazu, dass ich des altarabischen (oder auch nur irgend einer verwandten Sprache) nicht mächtig bin geschweige denn die Geschichte der einzelnen historischen Figuren erforscht habe und somit ebenso wenig wie 99% aller anderen hier eine direkte, eigene Interpretation liefern kann. Mein einziger Punkt ist, dass diverse historische Quellen sowohl in ihrer Bedeutung als auch ihrer Aussage sehr vielfältig gedeutet werden und es die Entscheidung einzelner Gruppen ist, welche Schlüsse sie daraus ziehen.
Ich hoffe, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass wir wissen, dass wir nichts wirklich genau wissen und dass es >95% der Welt nicht anders geht. Es sind keine religiösen Dogmen, sondern vielfältig interpretierbare Texte und man sollte nicht davon ausgehen, dass jemand, der den Text als solchen ehrt, auch eine bestimmte Lesart befürwortet.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Koran selbst, sonder von Mohammed. Tut mir leid, dass ist in der Tat ein Unterschied. Ändert aber nichts am judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams. Zumal sich die Hamas ja explizit darauf beruft.



Wenn es nicht im Koran steht, sondern in einer sunnitischen Sammlung von Überlieferungen, dann ist das ein verdammt großer Unterschied - insbesondere in Bezug auf den "judenfeinlichen Charakter" "des Islams". Shiiten würden dir vermutlich was Husten, wenn du ihnen diese Sichtweise in die Schuhe schieben wolltest.
Aber selbst innerhalb der von Sahih Al-Bucharyy gesammelten Überlieferungen gibt es, insbesondere Übersetzungen-Übergreifend, diverse Lesarten. Beispiel:

In deiner eigenen Quelle[/quote] steht direkt nebendran eine zweite Hadith, in der von der gleichen Aussage Mohammeds berichtet wird. Nach mehreren Generationen mündlicher Überlieferung (bis zur Niederschrift) war der genaue Wortlaut aber offensichtlich schon unklar:

"`Abdullah Ibn `Umar, Allahs Wohlgefallen auf beiden, berichtete, dass der Gesandte Allahs, Allahs Segen und Friede auf ihm, sagte: „Ihr werdet gegen die Juden solange kämpfen, bis sich der eine von ihnen hinter einem Stein versteckt und dieser (Stein) spricht: „Du Diener Allahs, hier ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt, so töte ihn.“"

In dieser Fassung wird der lange Kampf auf einmal nicht mehr als Bedingung für das Eintreten irgend einer "Stunde" genannt. D.h. man muss den Kampf nicht führen, um etwas zu erreichen, es ist nur noch die Prophezeiung, dass der Kampf stattfinden wird. Ohne Angabe einer Motiviation lässt sich aber schon nicht mehr sagen, wer ihn denn vom Zaun bricht/brechen wird/brechen sollte.

In einer anderen [url=http://www.usc.edu/org/cmje/religious-texts/hadith/bukhari/056-sbt.php]Übersetzung[/quote] (4/56/791) heißt es sogar:

"I heard Allah's Apostle saying, "The Jews will fight with you, and you will be given victory over them so that a stone will say, 'O Muslim! There is a Jew behind me; kill him!' " "

Aus der "judenfeindliche Aufforderung zum kämpfen" wird eine Warnung davor, dass man in einen Kampf hineingezogen werden wird. (Man beachte, dass diese Lesart von einem jüdischen Institut kommt.)

Aber selbst wenn man näher an der von dir geposteten Fassung bleibt (was keine religiose Vorgabe, sondern eine persönliche Enscheidung ist) , z.B. [url=http://sunnah.com/bukhari/56]hier, drängen sich einige Fragen auf:

"Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him.""

Wenn die Stunde "eingerichtet" werden muss (statt dem selbstständigen eintreten in der ersten hier geposteten deutschen Übersetzung), dann wohl vermutlich nur von Gott. Da der es wiederum nicht nötig hat, auf irgendwelche sprechenden Steine zu warten, wird er Stunde sicherlich nicht kommen lassen, "weil" dieser Kampf stattgefunden hat. Naheliegenste Lesart dieser Fassung wäre für mich:
Es ist eine Prohezeiung mit Orientierungspunkt. Eine bestimmte Stunde wird kommen (um zu sagen, welche, müsste man vermutlich sämtliche Texte kennen, die Nachbar-Hadithen sind scheinbar ohne Bezug zu Juden), vollkommen unabhängig davon, wer was wie wo kämpft. Aber kurz vor dieser Stunde wird ein Kampf in Gegenwart eines sprechenden Steines stattfinden. Es besteht kein Kausalzusammenhang zwischen beiden Ereignissen, aber der Gläubige kann am Eintreten des einen erkennen dass das andere bevorsteht.

(Vergleiche Bibel: Die 6. Plage kann man, wenn man den Stil des mittelalterlichen Arbiens nimmt, problemlos als "und Christus wird nicht zurückkehren, bevor der Euphrat austrocknet" niederschreiben. Das würden aber alle zu Recht als Vorhersage und nicht als Aufforderung zum Dammbau interpretieren.)




> Der Koran sieht ja zum Glück keine Gewalt vor:
> 
> Sure 2, Vers 191: ´Und erschlagt sie (die Ungläubigen), wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und vertreibt sie, von wannen sie euch vertrieben; denn Verführung [zum Unglauben] ist schlimmer als Totschlag. ..."
> 
> Wer wohl die "Ungläubigen" sind, dass darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen.



Beispiel B, natürlich ein echter Klassiker von "lies, was du gerade brauchst"  

Alternative Übersetzung:
"YUSUFALI: And slay them wherever ye catch them, and turn them out from where they have Turned you out; for tumult and oppression are worse than slaughter; but fight them not at the Sacred Mosque, unless they (first) fight you there; but if they fight you, slay them. Such is the reward of those who suppress faith."

Auf einmal sinds keine Ungläubigen mehr, sondern Unterdrücker, gegen die man sich zur Wehr setzen soll. Unterdrücker, die zuvor Chaos verursacht und Leute vertrieben haben. Und selbst diese Agressoren, gegen die in sehr vielen Moralvorstellungen ein Krieg unausweichlich wäre, haben ein Anrecht auf eine Art "Kirchenasyl" und dürfen im Umfeld von Moscheen nicht verletzt werden, solange sie sich dort friedlich verhalten.
Zugegebenermaßen ist es kein "halt die andere Wange hin", aber im Vergleich zum alten Testatment ist diese Erlaubnis zur Selbstverteidigung (die, die einen vertreiben wollen, zu töten ist weniger schlimm, als sich unterdrücken zu lassen) fast schon humanistisch. (Irgendwo anders gibt es auch noch ein paar allgemeinere Suren, die dieser ggf. übergeordnet sind, demnach man seine Gegner nicht töten darf, wenn sie sich ergeben und Buße tun.)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt:
Es ist alles eine Frage der Interpretation. Soweit ich es überblicke stellen die Gewalt erlaubenden Suren immer eine Bedingung, die friedliche, passive Christen oder Juden schlichtweg nicht erfüllen. (bei echten Ungläubigen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber iirc darf man auch die nicht töten, wenn sie auch an anderer Stelle definitiv in ihren Rechten beschnittten werden). Zeilen wie 2/191 lassen sich zwar von Kriegstreibern missbrauchen, in dem man sie irgend ein "wir" sowie irgend einen "Angriff" oder irgend eine "Vertreibung", definieren, gegen die man sich dann "verteidigt".
Siehe z.B. Al Quaida vs. USA, wo afaik auch diese Sure ins Feld geführt wurde, mit Bezug auf Israel/Palästina. Das die vertriebenen Palästinenser gar keine Al Quaida Mitglieder waren, nicht einmal ethnisch oder kulturell sonderlich enge Verbindungen bestehen und die USA rein gar nichts mit der Vertreibung zu tun hatten - geschenkt. Wer Krieg will, (er)findet halt immer ein "wir gegen die".
(Funktionierte im Anschluss auch umgekehrt, ganz ohne religiöse Gebote: Al Quaida greift ein Gebäude in New York an => die NATO "verteidigt" sich gegen Afghanistan  )

Wie so häufig sagen derartige Interpretationen mehr über den Interpretierenden aus, als über den ursprünglichen Text. Der ist im hiesigen Fall sehr flexibel und kein Moslem ist in irgend einer Weise dem Kampf verbunden - wenn er es nicht will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2014)

Es lässt sich aber nicht abstreiten das sich überproportinal viele Terroristen, Attentäter und Mörder sich auf ein bestimmtes religiöses Buch berufen.

Und das die Verfolgung von religiösen und/oder sexuellen Minderheiten unter einer bestimmten Religion besonders oft vorkommen.

Ergo muss auch thematisiert werden, ob nicht da der Punkt für den Nahostkonflikt liegt. Ich für meinen Teil bin zumindest davon überzeugt.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

Das sprengt aber dann wieder den Rahmen des Threads.
Dazu müsstest du mal einen Thread aufmachen wo die Religionen grundsätzlich besprochen werden.
Denn sexuelle oder anders artige Diskriminierung findest du ja nicht nur im Koran. 

Schau dir als Beispiel den Nord Irland Konflikt an. Protestanten und Katholiken schlagen sich da die Köpfe ein.

Daher will ich das auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Wenn du grundlegende Sachen der Religionen ansprechen willst dann bitte in einem neuen Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2014)

Ich habe den Rahmen mal wieder geflickt. Bitte weitere OT-Eskapaden vermeiden. Wer gerne sachlich über Religionen diskutieren möchte, ist hier zwar im richtigen Forum, aber im falschen Thread.
In einem etwaigen neuen Thread bitte ich darum, auch besonders auf die Differenzierung zwischen einer Religion und dem Durchschnitt ihrer Anhänger zu achten. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Korrelationen zwischen Regligion, Tradition und Region und daraus ergeben sich historisch eine ganze Menge weiterer Faktoren, insbesondere Wohlstand/Lebensstandard, Bildungsniveau, Bildungszugang und Erfahrung mit Demokratie/Unterdrückung und Rechtsstaatlichkeit/Kriminalität/Korruption. Auf welchen dieser Aspekte eine statistische Häufung z.B. von Handlungsweisen zurückgeht, ist alles andere als einfach zu ermitteln; pauschale Assoziation mit der Religion führt nur zu vermeidbaren Beleidigungen gegenüber unzähligen Gläubigen, die mit der jeweiligen Handlungsweise überhaupt nichts zu tun haben wollen.
Man gucke sich z.B. mal die nicht-Häufung von Terroristen unter südamerikanischen Muslimen an. Ich vermute, dass man wenig finden wird, was mit Nahost vergleichbar ist - obwohl es sich um die gleiche Religion handelt. Mit Eingangsparametern wie Armut, Gewalterfahrungen in der Jugend, Perspektivlosigkeit und Entmündigung/Kontrollverlust würde ich wesentlich mehr Ähnlichkeiten zwischen manch Guerilliero und der Hamas erwarten - womit wir dann wieder beim Thema werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. August 2014)

Zwar OT, aber es hilft den Nahostkonflikt zu verstehen:

Islam : Sind Muslime wirklich unfähig zur Selbstkritik? - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - DIE WELT

http://www.welt.de/politik/article1500196/Der-Terror-kommt-aus-dem-Herzen-des-Islam.html

An die Moderation: Schöner Versuch die Diskussion über die wahren Ursachen des Nahostkonflikt zu verschweigen. Ich dachte es geht hier um den Konflikt im Nahen Osten. Wie kann man dann die Situation der Religionen ausblenden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Das Problem ist die Eigendynamik die es entwickelt und schnell vom eigentlichen Thema abweicht. Es geht ja auch nicht um Ursachenforschung sondern das Thema ist ja ob überhaupt ein Frieden möglich wäre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2014)

Danke für diese Einsicht. Natürlich darf hier thematisiert werden, in welcher Form Religion im Rahmen des Nahostkonfliktes instrumentalisiert wird. (Man sollte aber darauf achten, dass man bei realen Vorkomnissen bleibt und nicht eigene Vorurteile über gut anderthalb Milliarden Menschen verallgemeinert. Man kann z.B. vortreflich über die Charta der Hamas diskutieren, ohne gleich zu behaupten, dass alle Muslime gewissen Teilen davon folgen.)
Statt dessen wurde hier aber über die Verfassung Malaysias und Opfer aller US-amerikanischer Kriege gesprochen. Das geht ein kleines Bisschen am Thema Israel/Plästina vorbei, wäre selbst in einem Thread zu Religionen ein gutes Stück ab vom Hauptthema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2014)

Womit wir wieder bei der üblichen Ablenkung wären.

Es geht hier um den Nahostkonflikt richtig? Warum wird das Kind dann nicht beim Namen genannt? Das Problem im Nahen Osten heißt Islam. Der wird nicht "fehlinterpretiert" oder "instrumentalisiert". Die Menschen leben ihnen einfach. Und den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams kann man doch weder schönreden, noch verschweigen.

Judenhass im Koran?: Die Wahrheit über Mursis Schweine-Zitat - Michael Wolffsohn - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Und genau das ist das Hauptproblem für den Frieden im Nahen Osten. Und zumindest die Verantwortlichen in Israel haben das verstanden und handeln entsprechend. Die wissen nämlich ganz genau, dass sie sich keine Niederlage erlauben dürfen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen mal wieder geflickt. Bitte weitere OT-Eskapaden vermeiden. Wer gerne sachlich über Religionen diskutieren möchte, ist hier zwar im richtigen Forum, aber im falschen Thread.
> In einem etwaigen neuen Thread bitte ich darum, auch besonders auf die Differenzierung zwischen einer Religion und dem Durchschnitt ihrer Anhänger zu achten. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Korrelationen zwischen Regligion, Tradition und Region und daraus ergeben sich historisch eine ganze Menge weiterer Faktoren, insbesondere Wohlstand/Lebensstandard, Bildungsniveau, Bildungszugang und Erfahrung mit Demokratie/Unterdrückung und Rechtsstaatlichkeit/Kriminalität/Korruption. Auf welchen dieser Aspekte eine statistische Häufung z.B. von Handlungsweisen zurückgeht, ist alles andere als einfach zu ermitteln; pauschale Assoziation mit der Religion führt nur zu vermeidbaren Beleidigungen gegenüber unzähligen Gläubigen, die mit der jeweiligen Handlungsweise überhaupt nichts zu tun haben wollen.
> Man gucke sich z.B. mal die nicht-Häufung von Terroristen unter südamerikanischen Muslimen an. Ich vermute, dass man wenig finden wird, was mit Nahost vergleichbar ist - obwohl es sich um die gleiche Religion handelt. Mit Eingangsparametern wie Armut, Gewalterfahrungen in der Jugend, Perspektivlosigkeit und Entmündigung/Kontrollverlust würde ich wesentlich mehr Ähnlichkeiten zwischen manch Guerilliero und der Hamas erwarten - womit wir dann wieder beim Thema werden.


 
Um das Thema um den Nahostkonflikt zu besprechen, muss man aber auch den vorhandenen religiösen Hintergrund besprechen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

Sicherlich wenn es nicht abschweift ist es ok


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2014)

Israel ist ein moderner westlicher Staat. 
Ich kann Kaaruzo nicht ganz zustimmen. Dem Islam fehlt aber sein Luther. 
Frieden im Nahen Osten? 
Nicht ohne tiefgreifende gesellschaftliche Veränderungen oder eine rekolonialisierung auf militärischen Weg. Weg 1 dauert, Weg 2 ist inakzeptabel. 

Für uns gilt es innenpolitisch neuen Antisemitismus zu verhindern. Was ich ich in den letzten Tagen auf Facebook lesen musste war unannehmbar. Judenhass in reinster Form. Dazu die Bilder der Proteste in Paris und London.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2014)

Das Problem an der ganze Sache ist doch, dass auf der einen Seite die Hamas natürlich den Konflikt weiter anheitzt aber so dämlich es auch ist diese Raketen zu schießen, sie sind miserabel und treffen in 99% der Fällen nicht einmal annähernd ihr Ziel. Auf der anderen Seite raubt Israel das Land der Palestinänser und sperrt sie in das größte Freiluftgefängnis der Welt ein und wir wundern uns wieso die Hams Raketen schießt? 

Die Palestinänser haben keine andere Wahl aus ihrer Sicht, es ist ja nicht so das es die Hamas und die Raketen seit der Gründung Israels gibt und von daher müssen wir das einfach verstehen. Die Menschen dort sind verzweifelt, sie Leben im täglichen Terror, werden eingesperrt und schikaniert. Da ist es doch wohl nur logisch das es einen Nährboden für Extreme Gruppierungen wie die Hamas gibt.

Wir im Westen tun so als ob Israel das arme Opfer wäre und sich nur selber gegen die böse Hams verteidigen muss. Fakt ist aber das Israel systematisch das Land der Palestinänser raubt in dem sie einfach Siedler darauf bauen lassen, sie bauen Mauern wo die Palestinänser nicht ein mal mehr auf ihre Felder kommen und jetzt haben sie eine Pufferzone gebombt:

(Leider nur der Link dazu, ich bekomme das Bild nicht ins Forum - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-x6gwfc3woO4/U9fnqkffQbI/AAAAAAAAYbU/DJpkGEKNc4k/s1600/Gaza40Prozent.jpg )

Israel hat auch UNO Schule und Krankenhäuser bombadiert obwohl sie genau wussten das dort nur Flüchtlinge sind, die UNO Leute vor Ort haben mehrmals darauf hingewiesen wo genau die Schule/Krankenhäuser sind und trotzdem wurden sie bombadiert. Diese bombadierungen sind Kriegsberbrechen und sollten als solche auch untersucht werden.

Wir können über Religion streiten so viel wir wollen, aber Fakt ist das in kürzester Zeit fast so viele Menschen durch die Angriffe Israels starben wie bei 9/11 und das einzige was passiert ist, dass wir einen Waffenstillstand fordern. Das ist schön und Russland mit Sanktionen belegen, aber Israel das Kriegsverbrechen begeht nicht?

Russland sagt man nach sie unterstützen die Seperatisten mit Waffen und Putin hat zu wenig getan um den Konflikt zu stoppen, wo aber ist der Herr Obama? Die USA beliefert Israel doch mit Waffen und Ausrüstung und noch mit vielem mehr, wo ist sein Druck auf Israel um das Morden zu stoppen? Es ist nirgends, nur eine freundliche bitte das Israel und die Palestinänser einen Waffenstillstand machen sollen.


Wie aber das Problem lösen? 

Ich sehe keinen Judenhass im Koran, bevor der Staat Israel gegründet wurde lebten Juden, Christen und Moslems im Nahen Osten friedlich nebeneinander, es gibt auch Juden im Iran. Es würde doch funktionieren, solange eine Seite die andere nicht Unterdrücken würde, natürlich gibt es aber immer wieder einzelne mit Hass auf andere Religionen, das haben wir aber auch bei uns. Wir können kein wildes Tier in einen Käfig sperren und erwarten das es gleich zahm ist und nicht beißt, genauso wie Tiere einen Freiraum brauchen benötigen diesen auch Menschen. Das Gebiet muss zwischen Israel und Palestina fair aufgeteilt werden um auf den Weg der Friedenstraße zu gelangen.

Das Problem bei uns im Westen ist, dass wir jede Kritik an Israel als Antisemitismus abtun und gleich als Judenhasser in eine Ecke stellen. Javier Bardem und Penélope Cruz haben das Vorgehen Israels kritisiert und wurden gleich als Antisemiten und Judenhasser beschimpft und wenn das nicht helfen sollte macht man es wie bei den Deutschen, die haben ja nichts zu melden weil sie die Juden im 2. Weltkrieg getötet haben. Wo ist da bitte der Sinn? Unsere Generation hat nichts mit den Verbrechen des Nazi-Regimes zu tun, irgendwann muss Schluss sein mit dieser übertragbaren Schuld. 
Unsere Presse muss endlich den Mund aufmachen und die Ereignisse so sehen wie sie sind, Raketen von der Hams hin oder her, dass was Israel macht sind Kriegsvebrechen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2014)

Jeder der Kritik an Israel äußert ist ein Antisemit? Nein 

Aber Kommentare wie:
Wäre Hitler doch fertig geworden. 
Alle vergasen. 
Traue niemals einen Juden. 

Das ist Antisemitismus! 

Übrigens die selben Leute, zumeist Moslems, empören sich bei Meldungen über IS, dass das ja Islam Hetze sei. 
Der Islam ist einfach nicht modern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2014)

Welche Glaubensrichtung ist denn überhaupt modern, die haben doch alle noch den Muff unter der Kutte. Es sind zwar meist nur verbohrte Minderheiten aber die alleine können schon viel vernichten


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jeder der Kritik an Israel äußert ist ein Antisemit? Nein
> 
> Aber Kommentare wie:
> Wäre Hitler doch fertig geworden.
> ...



Eigentlich sollte es nicht so sein, ist aber leider traurige Wahrheit.

Das Problem sind doch nicht die Religionen, die nicht Zeitgemäß sind  sondern eher die Leute die diese Religion für ihre Zwecke auslegen und  benutzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2014)

Warum es Antisemitimus ist? 

Das ist schnell erklärt. In Syrien sterben 160.000 Menschen und kaum ein Moslem weltweit demonstriert. Saudi-Arabien unterdrückt aufs schlimmste Frauen, Christen und Homosexuelle, dasselbe in grün. Die Isis zieht mordend durch den Irak und zerstört Heiligtümer. Im Iran sind seit Jahresbeginn ca. 400 hingerichtet worden. In Nordafrika werden Christen regelrecht gejagt.

Nirgends ein Aufschrei durch Moslems weltweit. Aber wenn Israel sich gegen die Hamas verteidigt, dann kommen alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Fakt ist, wäre Israel auch ein islamischer Staat, würde es keinen jucken, wenn Moslems andere Moslems töten. Wenn aber Juden sich wehren, dann nehmen die Demos kein Ende.

Das ist Antisemitismus. Und die Tatsache, dass niemand auf den Demos es für nötig hält, die Hamas zu kritisieren, zeigt doch von wo der Wind weht. Gegen eine sachliche Israelkritik hat niemand etwas einzuwenden.

Selbst unsere Regierung oder die USA kritisieren (was ich auch für gerecht halte) den israelischen Siedlungsbau. Aber den meisten sogenannten "Demonstraten" geht es nicht um Israelkritik, dass sieht man alleine schon an den Parolen die dort gerufen werden.




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es nicht so sein, ist aber leider traurige Wahrheit.
> 
> Das Problem sind doch nicht die Religionen, die nicht Zeitgemäß sind  sondern eher die Leute die diese Religion für ihre Zwecke auslegen und  benutzen.



Und genau, dass ist falsch. Die Religionen, insbesondere der Islam sind das Hindernis für den Frieden im Nahen Osten. Und wie ich bereits (durch Links untermauert) bewiesen habe, wird der Islam nicht "ausgelegt" oder "benutzt" er wird einfach so gelebt wie er im Koran steht. Und jeder der das was er dort liest, auch kritisch hinterfragt, wird erkennen, dass der Islam ganz klar judenfeindlich ist.

Hier ein schönes Video zum Gaza-Streifen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ugsv5u-sW0#t=250


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum es Antisemitimus ist?
> 
> Das ist schnell erklärt. In Syrien sterben 160.000 Menschen und kaum ein Moslem weltweit demonstriert. Saudi-Arabien unterdrückt aufs schlimmste Frauen, Christen und Homosexuelle, dasselbe in grün. Die Isis zieht mordend durch den Irak und zerstört Heiligtümer. Im Iran sind seit Jahresbeginn ca. 400 hingerichtet worden. In Nordafrika werden Christen regelrecht gejagt.


 
Halt Stop! Da muss ich dazwischen Grätschen.

In Syrien sind seit der Konflikt ausgebrochen ist so viele Menschen gestorben. Für die Menschen im Westen ist das ein typischer (Bürger)krieg, die wenigsten wissen das auf Seiten der "Rebellen" eigentlich nur Ausländische Kämpfer gegen die Truppen Assads kämpfen. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das der Westen die Rebellen unterstützt und unsere Medien kein Interesse daran haben die Gräueltaten von den Rebellen offen zu legen, das was Assad macht wurde lange genug berichtet. Aber du kannst doch von unseren Medien nicht erwartet das sie von einem alten Konflikt berichten, dass will doch keiner mehr hören diesen alten Hut. 

Saudi-Arabien wird von uns im Westen gestützt, da wirst du aus der Presse und der Politik keine große Kritik hören und die meisten Leute stehen erst auf der Straße wenn es wirklich Tod und Verderben gibt. Die Leute sind doch viel zu faul um sich für ein paar unterdrückten Frauen auf die Straße zu gehen (außer Leute von den Montagdemos). 

Der Rest...die meisten Menschen lesen Mainstream Presse und dort hörst du nichts davon, vielleicht mal wieder von der ISIS aber sonst...? Der Iran ist ein Schurkenstaat, mit dem verhandeln wir ja weil er an einer Atombombe baut, Mitleid wegen 400 Toten ist da Fehl am Platze. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nirgends ein Aufschrei durch Moslems weltweit. Aber wenn  Israel sich gegen die Hamas verteidigt, dann kommen alle aus ihren  Löchern gekrochen. Fakt ist, wäre Israel auch ein islamischer Staat,  würde es keinen jucken, wenn Moslems andere Moslems töten. Wenn aber  Juden sich wehren, dann nehmen die Demos kein Ende.
> 
> Das ist  Antisemitismus. Und die Tatsache, dass niemand auf den Demos es für  nötig hält, die Hamas zu kritisieren, zeigt doch von wo der Wind weht.  Gegen eine sachliche Israelkritik hat niemand etwas einzuwenden.



Ich denke die schreien jeden Tag auf, aber nur weil man die Schreie bei uns nicht hört heißt es nicht das sie nicht existieren. Für die Palestinänser gehen alle auf die Straße, weil es ein länger andauernder Konflikt ist und weil es einfach richtig ist. Das was dort passiert ist falsch und da darf man deswegen auf die Straße gehen. Ich fände es auch gut, wenn die Menschen auch wegen anderen Themen demonstrieren würden, aber man bekommt vor allem aus  Gaza sehr viel mit was passiert, das ganze Leid und die ganzen Toten...ich selbst informiere mich viel übers Internet und von den 400 Toten im Iran habe ich noch nie was gehört. Wüsste ich das wäre die Sache ja anders, aber selbst wenn man kann nicht wegen allem auf die Straße gehen, weil auf unserer Welt läuft so vieles falsch aber die Leuten kapieren das nicht.

Argumente wie "Immer stehen sie auf wenn es Israel ist, das ist Antisemitismus...." die lasse ich nicht gelten, weil es einfach falsch ist was Israel macht und bei so vielen Toten kann man einfach nicht mehr schweigen. Vor allem ist es ja eindeutig, in Syrien sind es zwar 160.000 Tote, aber es ist oft nicht klar wer was macht und was passiert.

Übrigens: Die "Juden" wie du sie nennst wehren sich nicht, sondern es ist die Armee des Staates Israel. Viele Juden auf der Welt gehen auch auf die Straße weil sie es nicht ok finden was in ihrem Land passiert, sind die also auch Antisemiten?

Ein Beispiel:

Person A bewirft Person B mit einem Papierknödel. Person B schlägt Person A, weil das eine Provokation für Person B war.

Wen würdest du als erstes kritisieren? Der wo zugeschlagen hat oder der, der provoziert hat?

Die richtige Antwort wäre: Schritt 1 - Person B kritisieren, weil diese gleich zuschlägt - Schritt 2 - Person A kritisieren das solche Provokationen unangebracht sind.

Genau so wie bei diesem Beispiel hat Israel (Person B) völlig überreagiert und einfach die komplette Gegend zerbombt, natürlich provoziert die Hamas manchmal aber du kannst doch nicht gleich alles unter Beschuss nehmen, nur weil irgendwo in der Nähe einer Stadt eine Rakete eingeschlagen ist. Die Raketen der Hamas sind mies, die Treffen ja fast nichts, deswegen ist es natürlich nicht in Ordnung, aber wie gesagt ist die Kritik an Isael zu Recht ausgesprochen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbst  unsere Regierung oder die USA kritisieren (was ich auch für gerecht  halte) den israelischen Siedlungsbau. Aber den meisten sogenannten  "Demonstraten" geht es nicht um Israelkritik, dass sieht man alleine  schon an den Parolen die dort gerufen werden.


 
Ach das ist Kritik was Merkel und Co. machen? Für mich sieht das eher nach höflichem anklopfen und fragen ob mand as nicht bitte lassen könnte aus. Israel wird mit einem Samthandschuh angefasst, da kritisiert niemand wirklich.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und  genau, dass ist falsch. Die Religionen, insbesondere der Islam sind das  Hindernis für den Frieden im Nahen Osten. Und wie ich bereits (durch  Links untermauert) bewiesen habe, wird der Islam nicht "ausgelegt" oder  "benutzt" er wird einfach so gelebt wie er im Koran steht. Und jeder der  das was er dort liest, auch kritisch hinterfragt, wird erkennen, dass  der Islam ganz klar judenfeindlich ist.


 
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass es sowohl positive als auch negative Sachen über Juden gibt im Koran und der Grund wieso das im Koran drinnen steht geht weit tiefer. Es ist nicht pauschalisierbar das der Koran einfach Judenfeindlich ist. Man muss sich fragen wieso und warum und das geht weit in der Geschichte zurück.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2014)

Israel hat halt eine Sache verstanden. Eine menschenverachtende Idologie bekämpft man weder mit Diplomatie noch mit guten Willen.

Wenn uns die Geschichte eins gelehrt hat, dann das Appeasement nicht funktioniert. Wenn Israel Schwäche zeigt, werden es die umliegenden Länder, die allesamt Terroristen und/oder Diktaturen sind, sofort diese Schwäche ausnutzen.

Und zum Thema Antisemitismus.

Hast du dir eigentlich je die Frage gestellt, warum die Holocausleugnung (siehe Konferenz 2005 im Iran) in der arabischen Welt so populär ist, warum Mein Kampf sich dort zusammen mit den Protokollen der Weisen von Zion (die nachweislich eine Fälschung sind) so gut verkaufen, oder warum Hamas, Hisbollah und andere Gruppen ganz offiziel den Hitlergruß benutzen?

Der Großmufti von Jersualem (ein Duz-Freund von Hitler) war persönlich in Auschwitz und wollte diese Endlösung auch im Nahen Osten.

Es ist Fakt, der Islam ist judenfeindlich. Und genau das ist die größte Triebfeder der Araber im Kampf gegen Isarel.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Welche Glaubensrichtung ist denn überhaupt modern, die haben doch alle noch den Muff unter der Kutte. Es sind zwar meist nur verbohrte Minderheiten aber die alleine können schon viel vernichten


 
Die verbohrten christlichen Minderheiten hocken zum Glück oft abgeschieden in den USA. Sieh dir aber an was radikale Christen machen und was radikale Moslems machen. Das radikalste von Christen was ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe, war eine angekündigte Koranverbrennung.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2014)

Ein sehr sehr guter Post von Jürgen Todenhöfer auf seiner Facebookseite.  Wenn dieser Post ganz gelese wurde und euch nicht zum Nachdenken bringt  weiß ich auch nicht.

Der Text ist ein wenig zu lang und darum zitiere ich ein paar sehr Interessante Stellen heraus und verklinke ihn am Schluss.



> 2.) WERDEN WAFFENSTILLSTÄNDE NUR VON DER HAMAS GEBROCHEN?
> Nach dem Gazakrieg 2012 hatte der ägyptische Präsident Mursi den letzten  längeren Waffenstillstand vermittelt. Er dauerte vom 22. November 2012  bis 7. Juli 2014. Laut einer Infografik, die von  visualizingpalestine.org erstellt wurde, haben die Palästinenser diesen  Waffenstillstand 75 Mal verletzt. Die Israelis 191 Mal.
> Die Organisation visualizingpalestine.org ist international anerkannt und wurde von der Deutschen Welle preisgekrönt.(11)





> 5.) WILL HAMAS ISRAEL "ZERSTÖREN"?
> 
> ....In der Charta der Hamas vom 18. August 1988 findet sich dazu kein Wort.  Zwar heißt es in diesem politisch überholten Dokument, dass die Hamas  dafür arbeite, „dass das Banner Allahs über jedem Zoll Palästinas  gehisst werde“.
> Aber man liest dort auch folgendes: „Unter dem Schutz des Islam ist es  möglich, dass die Anhänger der Religionen Islam, Christentum und  Judentum in Frieden und Ruhe miteinander koexistieren“. Koexistenz ist  das Gegenteil von Vernichtung. Auch wenn der Staat Israel in dieser  Satzung aus dem Jahr 1988 ausdrücklich nicht anerkannt wird.





> In einem am 28. Juli 2014 erschienenen Artikel der Jerusalem Post  wird Khaled Mashaal, Vorsitzender des Hamas Politbüros, mit den Worten  zitiert (Anm.: Das Originalinterview war mit CBS): „Wir sind keine  Fanatiker. Wir sind keine Fundamentalisten.
> 
> Wir bekämpfen nicht die  Juden, weil sie Juden an sind. Wir bekämpfen nicht andere Rassen. Wir  bekämpfen die Besatzer. Wir bitten um Toleranz und um Koexistenz...Ich  bin nicht bereit mit den Besatzern zusammenleben, mit den Siedlern“.
> 
> ...





> Auch die aktuellen Äußerungen der HAMAS sind differenzierter als in  den westlichen Medien dargestellt. Meine Gespräche mit Hamas-Führern in  Gaza vor zwei Wochen haben diesen Eindruck verstärkt. Obwohl um sie  herum gerade israelische Bomben einschlugen. Allerdings wird die Hamas  die Trumpfkarte der Anerkennung Israels erst aus der Hand geben, wenn  Israel einen gleichberechtigten und lebensfähigen Palästinenserstaat  zulässt und anerkennt.(21)
> Verhandlungen verlaufen nie anders. Aber Netanjahu will ja nicht direkt mit Hamas verhandeln.




Das sind alles lesenswerte Stellen vom Anfang des Textes, der Rest könnt ihr hier nachlesen. Am Ende des Textes sind alle Quellen verlinkt:

https://www.facebook.com/JuergenTodenhoefer/posts/10152373276475838


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die "Juden" wie du sie nennst wehren sich nicht, sondern es ist die Armee des Staates Israel. Viele Juden auf der Welt gehen auch auf die Straße weil sie es nicht ok finden was in ihrem Land passiert, sind die also auch Antisemiten?
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, am besten sollen sie weiter ihre Raketen abschießen, solange nichts passiert, völlig egal. 
Sollte es aber mal zufällig eine Rakete schaffen, in ein Wohngebiet zu fliegen, und vorher ging sie durch die Iron Domes (aus welchem Grund auch immer), wäre erst dann ein Einschreiten Israels gerechtfertigt? Wenn es zahlreiche Tote gibt?
Dann werden Fragen laut wie "wie konnte das passieren etc". Glaubst du irgendeine Regierung würde das Risiko eingehen, sich sowas vorwerfen zu lassen? 
Besonders wenn man an die Vergangenheit Israels denkt, dort hätten diverse Staaten nicht gezögert, Israel zu vernichten, sie "ins Meer zu treiben". Hätte Israel da nicht reagiert, wie sie eben reagiert haben, wäre dieser Staat heute nicht mehr existent, und ein weiteres Mal wäre die jüdische Bevölkerung vertrieben worden. 
Die Hamas weiß sehr genau, wie Israel auf diese Provokationen reagiert, deswegen verstecken sie sich auch hinter der Zivilbevölkerung. In einem symmetrischen Szenario hätte Israel die Hamas eingestampft, logischerweise tritt die Hamas der Israelischen Armee nicht offen gegenüber, da ist es doch viel praktischer ein paar Raketen aus einem Hinterhof abzufeuern, auf den Gegenschlag Israels zu warten, und dann die Bilder der Zerstörung zu verbreiten und somit Israel den schwarzen Peter zuschieben. 

Deswegen nochmal: Was muss passieren, dass Israel derart einschreiten darf? Bedarf es dafür zahllose Opfer auf jüdischer Seite? Dann kommen wieder irgendwelche weltfremde Schlaumeier daher und sagen"aber soweit hätte es gar nicht kommen dürfen". Und genau so weit will es die Regierung auch nicht kommen lassen, was ich verständlich finde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2014)

@Ramons

Jürgen Todenhöfer ist ein Verharmloser vor dem Herren. Und wenn er schon aus der Charta der Hamas zitiert, sollte er den wichtigsten Artikel zitieren:

Artikel 13: Ansätze zum Frieden, die sogenannten friedlichen Lösungen und die internationalen Konferenzen zur Lösung der Palästinafrage stehen sämtlichst im Widerspruch zu den Auffassungen der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung. Denn auf irgendeinen Teil Palästinas zu verzichten bedeutet, auf einen Teil der Religion zu verzichten; der Nationalismus der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung ist Bestandteil ihres Glaubens. (...) Für die Palästina-Frage gibt es keine andere Lösung als den Djihad. Die Initiativen, Vorschläge und Internationalen Konferenzen sind reine Zeitverschwendung und eine Praxis der Sinnlosigkeit. Das palästinensische Volk aber ist zu edel, um seine Zukunft, seine Rechte und sein Schicksal einem sinnlosen Spiel zu unterwerfen.

Fakt ist, die Hamas will keinen Frieden, was sie anstrebt ist eine neue Endlösung. Dazu gibt es ein passendes Zitat von Golda Meir (israelische Ministerpräsidentin):

"Die Araber wollen uns tot sehen. Wir wollen leben. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss."


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2014)

Und die ganzen Lämmer die diesen Facebook-Post als "guten Journalismus" loben, als objektiven Bericht.  



> DIE MILITÄRISCHEN KRÄFTEVERHÄLTNISSE SIND NOCH KRASSER.
> Im gegenwärtigen Gazakrieg kämpft wieder einmal Amateurliga gegen Champions-League:
> Das israelische Militär (IDF) ist die sechs-mächtigste Armee der Welt mit einer der schlagkräftigsten Luftwaffen weltweit und der stärksten Armee im Nahen Osten. Knapp 180.000 aktive Soldaten und rund eine halbe Million Reservesoldaten, fast 4.000 Kampfpanzer, ca. 700 Militärflugzeuge, 50 Angriffshelikopter, 110 Seeschiffe, darunter Atomwaffen-bestückte U-Boote aus deutscher Produktion. Militärbudget $ 15 Mrd. (35)
> Die Al-Kassam-Brigaden (der unabhängige militärische Arm der Hamas) bestehen aus mindestens 10.000 Mitgliedern. (Schätzung Israels 2011). Die genaue Truppenstärke wird geheim gehalten. (36)


Ja, das übermächtige Israel gegen die schwächliche Hamas. Genau so wird indirekt Stimmung gegen Israel erzeugt. 
Wieso hat Israel ein solch hochgerüstetes Militär? Weil sie lustig sind? Nein, weil es den Staat Israel sonst nicht mehr gäbe. Nur wird das halt nicht erwähnt. Menschen, die nicht differenzieren können, und ohnehin schon von Grund auf gegen Israel sind, fühlen sich in ihrer Meinung dadurch bestärkt. 



> Der stellvertretende Sprecher des israelischen Parlaments Moshe Feiglin fordert laut der britischen Zeitung „Daily Mail“ in einem offenen Brief an Benjamin Netanjahu, den er auf seinem Facebook-Account veröffentlicht hat, die „Eroberung des gesamten Gazastreifens, die Vernichtung aller kämpfenden Kräfte und ihrer Unterstützer, die Unterbrechung der Wasser- und Elektrizitätsversorgung für den Gazastreifen, bevor dieser mit maximaler Feuerkraft unter Beschuss genommen wird und die Ausrottung jeglichen verbleibenden Widerstandes“.
> Schlussendlich die „Schaffung von „KONZENTRATIONSLAGERN“ an der Sinai-Grenze für die Menschen von Gaza, bis ihre sachdienliche Deportation an andere Orte der Welt verfügt werden kann. Gaza-Stadt soll danach zu einem wahren israelischen Geschäfts- und Tourismuszentrum aufgebaut werden“.


Ich wette wenn man radikale Hamas-Mitglieder befragt, würden sie auch nicht für friedliche Koexistenz sein. 
Solche Leute und deren Aussagen findet man auf beiden Seiten, hier wird aber wieder lediglich Israel als Beispiel gebracht. 



> Ein aktuelles Beispiel für diesen weit verbreiteten rassistischen Hass ist ein auf Youtube abrufbares Schmählied auf Gaza:
> "Morgen fällt in Gaza die Schule aus,
> sie haben ja keine Kinder mehr....
> Olé, olé, olé-olé-olé!
> ...


Bei den Hamas/Palästinensern gibts sicher keine Lieder. Wieder so ein einseitiger "Bericht". Und sowas schimpft sich Journalist? Auf der einen Seite die pro-israel Medien attackieren, auf der anderen Seite selbst nicht besser? Lächerlich. 



> Von 1918 bis 1948 siedelten 480.000 Menschen jüdischen Glaubens in diesem Gebiet an.


Und woher sind diese Menschen gekommen? Aus dem Meer? 



> 20. Juni 2014
> Auf der West Bank töten israelische Sicherheitskräfte den 15-jährigen Mohammad Dudin, als sie das Haus seiner Familie durchsuchen. (5)


Klingt natürlich wieder extrem herzlos und ungerecht, zumal nicht näheres bekannt ist. Er wurde einfach kaltblütig ermordet, das ist natürlich die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, am besten sollen sie weiter ihre Raketen abschießen, solange nichts passiert, völlig egal.
> Sollte es aber mal zufällig eine Rakete schaffen, in ein Wohngebiet zu fliegen, und vorher ging sie durch die Iron Domes (aus welchem Grund auch immer), wäre erst dann ein Einschreiten Israels gerechtfertigt? Wenn es zahlreiche Tote gibt?
> Dann werden Fragen laut wie "wie konnte das passieren etc". Glaubst du irgendeine Regierung würde das Risiko eingehen, sich sowas vorwerfen zu lassen?
> Besonders wenn man an die Vergangenheit Israels denkt, dort hätten diverse Staaten nicht gezögert, Israel zu vernichten, sie "ins Meer zu treiben". Hätte Israel da nicht reagiert, wie sie eben reagiert haben, wäre dieser Staat heute nicht mehr existent, und ein weiteres Mal wäre die jüdische Bevölkerung vertrieben worden.
> Die Hamas weiß sehr genau, wie Israel auf diese Provokationen reagiert, deswegen verstecken sie sich auch hinter der Zivilbevölkerung. In einem symmetrischen Szenario hätte Israel die Hamas eingestampft, logischerweise tritt die Hamas der Israelischen Armee nicht offen gegenüber, da ist es doch viel praktischer ein paar Raketen aus einem Hinterhof abzufeuern, auf den Gegenschlag Israels zu warten, und dann die Bilder der Zerstörung zu verbreiten und somit Israel den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.



Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, findest du es ok das Israel den Gaza-Streifen bombadiert, weil es ja nicht so weit kommen darf das irgendwann mal eine dieser Raketen dort einschlägt wo sie einschlagen sollten?
Du stimmst also zu, dass eine der besten Armeen der Welt etwas in Grund und Boden bomben darf, damit nicht die Gefahr besteht das eine Rakete die mehr durch Glück und Zufall ihr Ziel treffen würde einschlägt?

Und was heißt zahlreiche Tote auf der Seite Israels? Ist die Zahl 2.000 und mehr nicht bereits groß genug auf Seiten Palestinas? Mir scheint ich bin im falschen Film, das du dir über mögliche und zahlreiche Tote auf Israelischer Seite den Kopf zerbrichst, aber die über 2.000 auf der anderen Seite sind ja die Schuld der Hamas und Israel schützt nur das eigene Volk (so lege ich deine Worte mal aus).

Was ist das für eine Armee die das eigene Volk durch das zerbombem von Krankenhäusern und Schulen schützt? Sag mir das mal bitte, möchte ich zu gerne von dir wissen.

Und dann kommst du auch noch mit der "Israel ins Meer treiben" Theorie...

Also schau mal:

Dein Volk lebt in Frieden mit allen möglichen Religionen (auch Juden) und dann wird einfach auf deinem eigenen Land ein neuer Staat für Juden gegründet ohne dich zu fragen und dieser Staat beginnt systematisch damit dir dein Land zu stehlen. Da ist eine von mehreren logischen Möglichkeiten doch nur Gewalt und diese Gewalt richtet sich gegen den Israelischen Staat. Denkst du wirklich die Menschen vor Ort dachten sich einfach: "Oh schaut da ist ein neuer Staat für Juden, da wir Juden hassen treiben wir sie am besten ins Meer und löschen sie aus." Einfach so? Bestimmt haben sie das gedacht, wahrscheinlich schon bevor man ihr Land gestohlen hat, da alles nur eine Frage der Zeit war (wegen ihrem Hass auf Juden).



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen nochmal: Was muss  passieren, dass Israel derart einschreiten darf? Bedarf es dafür  zahllose Opfer auf jüdischer Seite? Dann kommen wieder irgendwelche  weltfremde Schlaumeier daher und sagen"aber soweit hätte es gar nicht  kommen dürfen". Und genau so weit will es die Regierung auch nicht  kommen lassen, was ich verständlich finde.



Damit Israel das machen darf was sie jetzt tun? 

Wie wäre es mit gar nicht....?

Kriegsverbrechen sollten nicht geduldet werden, egal wer sie begeht und im Moment sehe ich nur von einer Seite Kriegsverbrechen. Solltet ihr Beweise für Kriegsverbrechen von der Hamas finden schaue ich mir diese gerne an, aber das Vorgehen von Israel gegen Zivilisten in Schulen und Krankenhäusern die sogar noch von der UNO sind, darf nicht geduldet werden!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> @Ramons
> Jürgen Todenhöfer ist ein  Verharmloser vor dem Herren. Und wenn er schon aus der Charta der Hamas  zitiert, sollte er den wichtigsten Artikel zitieren:



Ein verharmloser vor dem Herrn der vor Ort war und alles mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat. Er hat auch mit den Menschen vor Ort gesprochen, dazu kommt noch das er ein anerkannter Mann auf seinem Gebiet ist (er isch schon lange im Nahen Osten unterwegs). Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen ist er vor Ort und redet mit allen, er lässt alle Seiten zu Wort kommen und nicht nur die Israelische.

Oder hast du jemals ein Original-Interview mit einem Mann von der Hams im Fernsehen gesehen und dann noch ungeschnitten wo er eindeutig sagt das er einfach nur Judenhasser ist und darum den Konflikt sucht?

Also ich nicht...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> @Ramons
> Artikel 13: Ansätze zum Frieden, die sogenannten friedlichen Lösungen und die internationalen Konferenzen zur Lösung der Palästinafrage stehen sämtlichst im Widerspruch zu den Auffassungen der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung. *Denn auf irgendeinen Teil Palästinas zu verzichten bedeutet, auf einen Teil der Religion zu verzichten; der Nationalismus der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung ist Bestandteil ihres Glaubens. (...) Für die Palästina-Frage gibt es keine andere Lösung als den Djihad*. Die Initiativen, Vorschläge und Internationalen Konferenzen sind reine Zeitverschwendung und eine Praxis der Sinnlosigkeit. Das palästinensische Volk aber ist zu edel, um seine Zukunft, seine Rechte und sein Schicksal einem sinnlosen Spiel zu unterwerfen.
> 
> Fakt ist, die Hamas will keinen Frieden, was sie anstrebt ist eine neue Endlösung. Dazu gibt es ein passendes Zitat von Golda Meir (israelische Ministerpräsidentin):
> ...



Ich finde es schon super wie du nicht einmal das verstehst was du selber zitierst. 

Habs dir mal angestrichen.

Die Hamas will diesen Frieden mit der "Palestinänserfrage" nicht, weil sie auf ihr Land das ihnen gehört verzichten müssten. Israel hat nämlich nicht vor das besetzte Land zurückzugeben und darum sehen sie nur diese Lösung. Würde Israel also mit den Palestinänsern das Land fair aufteilen würde die Sache ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2014)

Ding ding ding. Und wir haben den Gewinner für "Unkenntnis in Geschichte".

Wann wurden der Gaza-Streifen, das Westjorandland und Ostjerusalm von Israel erobert? Richtig 1967 in 6-Tage Krieg.

Seit wann gibt es den Staat Israel? Richtig seit 1948.

Wer hat den Gaza-Streifen, das Westjorandland und Ostjeruslam vom 1948-1967 kontrolliert? Ägypten und Jordanien.

Warum beschweren sich die sogenannten "Palästinser" eigentlich nie bei diesen 2 Staaten, dass in 19 Jahren kein Staat Palästina gegründet wurde?
Warum gab es den Nahostkonflikt den schon in diesen 19 Jahren, wo Israel diese Gebiete noch gar nicht hatte?
Warum haben einen Tag nachdem die letzten britischen Truppen das Gebiet verlassen haben, 6 arabische Staaten Israel überfallen? (Kleiner Tip, sie wollten "die Juden ins Meer treiben")

Beweise für Kriegsverbrechen der Hamas? Hmm wie wäre es mit Angriffe gegen einen souveränen Staat. Die Tatik vom menschlichen Schutzschild.

Sind das keine Kriegsverbrechen?

Zum Artikel 13: Für die Palästina-Frage gibt es keine andere Lösung als den Djihad. 

Was meinst du wohl wie der Dijhad aussieht? Das die Hamas nett mit Israel redet? Ich finde es ja witzig, wie man selbst diesen Artikel noch verharmlosen kann.

Und hier nur für dich aus Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas:

(...) Der Prophet – Andacht und Frieden Allahs sei mit ihm, – erklärte: Die Zeit wird nicht anbrechen, bevor nicht die Muslime die Juden bekämpfen und sie töten; bevor sich nicht die Juden hinter Felsen und Bäumen verstecken, welche ausrufen: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn! (...)

Sie berufen sich hier auf Mohammed persönlich. Bin ja mal gespannt wie du diesen Text wieder verharmlosen willst.

PS: Kennst du schon den offizielen Gruß der Hamas? Es ist der Hitlergruß. 
Lass mich raten, die Hamas wird nur missverstanden, richtig?


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, findest du es ok das Israel den Gaza-Streifen bombadiert, weil es ja nicht so weit kommen darf das irgendwann mal eine dieser Raketen dort einschlägt wo sie einschlagen sollten?
> Du stimmst also zu, dass eine der besten Armeen der Welt etwas in Grund und Boden bomben darf, damit nicht die Gefahr besteht das eine Rakete die mehr durch Glück und Zufall ihr Ziel treffen würde einschlägt?



Welcher Staat würde sich denn mit Raketen beschießen lassen, ohne etwas dagegen zu unternehmen? Zeig mir diesen einen Staat, der da nichts unternimmt. 



> Und was heißt zahlreiche Tote auf der Seite Israels? Ist die Zahl 2.000 und mehr nicht bereits groß genug auf Seiten Palestinas? Mir scheint ich bin im falschen Film, das du dir über mögliche und zahlreiche Tote auf Israelischer Seite den Kopf zerbrichst, aber die über 2.000 auf der anderen Seite sind ja die Schuld der Hamas und Israel schützt nur das eigene Volk (so lege ich deine Worte mal aus).


Liest du meinen Post auch, also sinnerfassend? 
Gut, neuer Versuch: Soll sich Israel einfach zusehen, bis endlich einmal eine Rakete in eine Wohngegend von Juden einschlägt, um einzugreifen? Muss es also erst Opfer auf der israelischen Seite geben, damit man die Luftangriffe rechtfertigen kann? 
Sicher schützt Israels Armee gemäß seiner Doktrin das eigene Volk. Und schützen geht eben über reines Verteidigen hinaus. 



> Was ist das für eine Armee die das eigene Volk durch das zerbombem von Krankenhäusern und Schulen schützt? Sag mir das mal bitte, möchte ich zu gerne von dir wissen.


War denn keine Hamas dort in der Umgebung? 



> Und dann kommst du auch noch mit der "Israel ins Meer treiben" Theorie...


Eine Theorie? 
Du kennst dieses Zitat vom ehemaligen ägyptischen Präsidenten Abdell Nasser nicht? Dieser Spruch ging dem Sechstagekrieg zuvor. Aber sicher nur eine wirre Theorie, oder? Der Sechstagekrieg war genauso ein ungerechtfertigtes Vorgehen Israels...



> Also schau mal:
> Dein Volk lebt in Frieden mit allen möglichen Religionen (auch Juden) und dann wird einfach auf deinem eigenen Land ein neuer Staat für Juden gegründet ohne dich zu fragen und dieser Staat beginnt systematisch damit dir dein Land zu stehlen. Da ist eine von mehreren logischen Möglichkeiten doch nur Gewalt und diese Gewalt richtet sich gegen den Israelischen Staat. Denkst du wirklich die Menschen vor Ort dachten sich einfach: "Oh schaut da ist ein neuer Staat für Juden, da wir Juden hassen treiben wir sie am besten ins Meer und löschen sie aus." Einfach so? Bestimmt haben sie das gedacht, wahrscheinlich schon bevor man ihr Land gestohlen hat, da alles nur eine Frage der Zeit war (wegen ihrem Hass auf Juden).



Eigentlich war es ein Gebiet des britischen Empires, auf dem die Araber gelebt haben. Die Gründe dieser Araber wurden meist von den Israelis abgekauft. Auf der einen Seite kamen natürlich auch zionistische Hardliner, die das ganze Land beansprucht haben, auf der anderen Seite gab es aber auch radikale Islamisten, die die Juden nicht hier haben wollten. So hat sich der Konflikt immer weiter aufgeschaukelt. 
Auf den Rest gehe ich nicht ein, das ist einfach nur Polemik.



> Damit Israel das machen darf was sie jetzt tun?
> Wie wäre es mit gar nicht....?
> Kriegsverbrechen sollten nicht geduldet werden, egal wer sie begeht und im Moment sehe ich nur von einer Seite Kriegsverbrechen. Solltet ihr Beweise für Kriegsverbrechen von der Hamas finden schaue ich mir diese gerne an, aber das Vorgehen von Israel gegen Zivilisten in Schulen und Krankenhäusern die sogar noch von der UNO sind, darf nicht geduldet werden!


Wie schon so oft gesagt, aber anscheinend ignorierst du es bewusst: 
Was muss passieren, dass Israel aktiv eingreifen darf? 

Wie wäre damit, dass die Hamas aufhört unnötig zu provozieren? Ihre dämlichen Raketenangriffe auf die jüdische Bevölkerung bringt nur Leid über die eigene Bevölkerung. 

Das wäre das andere Extrem, nur davon redet keiner, da schließlich Israel als alleiniger Aggressor dargestellt werden muss.  



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die Hamas will diesen Frieden mit der "Palestinänserfrage" nicht, weil sie auf ihr Land das ihnen gehört verzichten müssten. Israel hat nämlich nicht vor das besetzte Land zurückzugeben und darum sehen sie nur diese Lösung. Würde Israel also mit den Palestinänsern das Land fair aufteilen würde die Sache ganz anders aussehen.


Wenn es mit dieser fairen Aufteilung so einfach wäre, gäbe es den Konflikt schon lange nicht mehr. 
Auf der einen Seite stehen die Juden, die es als ihr ureigenes Land ansehen, als die Zuflucht für ihre Religion vor der Auslöschung, auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Araber, die den Anspruch auf das Land erheben, auf dem sie seit Generationen gelebt haben. 
Wäre es so einfach, wär der Konflikt wahrscheinlich nie entstanden oder schon längst vergessen.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, findest du es ok das Israel den Gaza-Streifen bombadiert, weil es ja nicht so weit kommen darf das irgendwann mal eine dieser Raketen dort einschlägt wo sie einschlagen sollten?


Wir wissen es ja. Für die selbsternannten Israelkritiker sind die Opfer die Israel durch die Raketenangriffe zu beklagen hat, viel zu gering, als dass man daraus irgendwelche Ansprüche auf eine Selbstverteidigung mit militärischen Mitteln herleiten könnte. Aber von "Israelkritischen" ins Deutsche übersetzt heißt es einfach nur, dass Israel viel zu gut darin ist, seine eigenen Bürger vor Massenmördern und Terroristen zu schützen. Das mag die Selbsternannten ärgern, wundern dürfen diese sich aber nicht. Denn Israel ist am Schluss der Einzige, dem es daran gelegen ist, seine Bürger zu beschützen. 



> Was ist das für eine Armee die das eigene Volk durch das zerbombem von Krankenhäusern und Schulen schützt?


Das die Hamas eben diese Schulen und Krankenhäuser als Basen, Hauptquartiere, Waffenlager und Abschussstationen für ihre Raketen nutzt, lassen wir gekonnt unter den Tisch fallen? Ebenso das sie durchgehend Raketen nach Israel geschossen hat?
Wenn einer Verantwortlich dafür ist, was in Gaza los ist, dann ist es die Hamas. Sie kontrolliert die Hilfsgelder (auch jene die mit westlichen Steuermitteln finanziert werden), nachdem sie die Fatah aus Gaza blutig vertrieben hat und anstatt diese Hilfsgelder sinnvoll zu Verwenden, wie z.B. für Bildung, Krankenhäuser und Infrastruktur, steckt sie das Geld lieber in ihr Waffenarsenal und Basen, die sie, bescheiden wie sie nunmal sind, eben in Schulen und Krankenhäusern sowie in Wohnungen von Zivilisten unterbringen/errichten. 

Apropos: Wenn diese Schulen und Krankenhäuser der UN gehören, warum lässt sie es dann zu, das dort Waffen gelagert, Raketen abgeschossen und die Hamas ihre Hauptquartiere dort errichtet? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn er schon aus der Charta der Hamas zitiert, sollte er den wichtigsten Artikel zitieren:


 Vergiss Artikel 11 nicht:


> Als Ziel der Hamas nennt die Charta, „die Fahne Allahs über jedem Zoll von Palästina aufzuziehen“. Palästina umfasst für die Charta die gesamte Region inklusive Israels und Teilen Jordaniens. Israel wird als „zionistisches Gebilde“ bezeichnet, dessen „islamisches Heimatland“ (Waqf) niemals Nicht-Muslimen überlassen werden dürfe, weil es bis zum Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts den Muslimen anvertraut worden sei (Art. 11). Deshalb sei es die religiöse Pflicht (fard `ain) eines jeden Muslims, für die Eroberung Israels zu kämpfen. Diese Ideologie wird theologisch mit Koranzitaten begründet. Sie verneint das Existenzrecht Israels und impliziert die Auflösung dieses Staates und jeder nichtreligiösen palästinensischen Verwaltungsbehörde.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamas#Gr.C3.BCndungscharta


Und was den Stahlhelm-Linken betrifft: Nochmal Todenhfer: Demagoge des Mainstreams

Edit: Klasse: Achgut - Diskutieren mit pazifistischen Israelkritikern

Edit2: Captured Hamas Combat Manual Explains Benefits of Human Shields
Wo bleibt der Einsatz der Stahlhelm-Linken?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ding ding ding. Und wir haben den Gewinner für "Unkenntnis in Geschichte".
> 
> Wann wurden der Gaza-Streifen, das Westjorandland und Ostjerusalm von Israel erobert? Richtig 1967 in 6-Tage Krieg.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich dachte ich ja immer dass du nur verblendet von nVidia begeistert bist, da habe ich mich aber gehörig geschnitten 

Das Problem ist dass die Hamas beispielsweise im dritten Absatz vom Partei-Programm stehen haben dass es erst Frieden gibt wenn alle Juden tot sind.
Ein Muslim darf sein Gebiet niemals einen Juden überlassen, er muss dieses bis zum letzten Blutstropfen verteidigen, so heißt es.

Die Hamas kämpft mit Kamera und Propaganda weil sie ganz genau wissen dass sie militärisch keine Chance haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht hier um den Nahostkonflikt richtig? Warum wird das Kind dann nicht beim Namen genannt? Das Problem im Nahen Osten heißt Islam. Der wird nicht "fehlinterpretiert" oder "instrumentalisiert". Die Menschen leben ihnen einfach. Und den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams kann man doch weder schönreden, noch verschweigen.


 
Juden konnten in der islamischen Welt jahrhundertelang besser leben, als in der christilichen. Weltweit gibt es quasi ausschließlich Staaten, in denen mehr Muslime als Juden leben. Selbst unter den als Bürger anerkannten Israelis sind immer noch gut 15% Muslime.
Aber ein einziger Konflikt reicht, um alle Muslime als judenfeindlich zu beschimpfen? 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Israel ist ein moderner westlicher Staat.
> Ich kann Kaaruzo nicht ganz zustimmen. Dem Islam fehlt aber sein Luther.



Luther hat die römisch katholische Kirche angeprangert, nicht das Christentum. Da es keine muslimische Zentralkirche gibt, kann man sie auch nicht reformieren. Jede mulimische Gemeinschaft (eigentlich jeder Muslim) findet seinen eigenen Weg, den Glauben zu leben (wobei der Koran allerdings deutlich weniger Spielraum lässt, als die Bibel) - in aller Regel einen friedfertigen und unproblematischen Weg. Aber wie so oft wird die große Mehrheit für die Taten einer kleinen Minderheit verurteilt.



> Frieden im Nahen Osten?
> Nicht ohne tiefgreifende gesellschaftliche Veränderungen oder eine rekolonialisierung auf militärischen Weg. Weg 1 dauert, Weg 2 ist inakzeptabel.



Weg 2 würde genauso wenig Frieden schaffen, wie ein militärischer Lösungsversuch durch irgend eine der bereits etablierten Konfliktparteien. Wenn sich Bevölkerungen hassen (und es gibt auf beiden Seiten offensichtlich mehr als genug Motivation), dann kann man das nicht mit Gewalt lösen. Selbst totale Diktatoren sind regelmäßig daran gescheitert, das Volk so vollständig zu kontrollieren.




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganze Sache ist doch, dass auf der einen Seite die Hamas natürlich den Konflikt weiter anheitzt aber so dämlich es auch ist diese Raketen zu schießen, sie sind miserabel und treffen in 99% der Fällen nicht einmal annähernd ihr Ziel.



Das Ziel ist die Verbreitung von Angst und Terror. Ankommen reicht, es gibt vermutlich nicht einmal präzise Ziele. (wie auch? Israel kontrolliert breite Schneisen der "palästinensischen" Gebiete in der Nähe der Grenze und von Siedlungen, dazwischen steht eine Mauer, Luftaufklärung hat die Hamas auch nicht. Vermutlich sind die Raketen nicht ungenauer, als die Kenntnisse über das potentielle Zielgebiet.



> Die Palestinänser haben keine andere Wahl aus ihrer Sicht, es ist ja nicht so das es die Hamas und die Raketen seit der Gründung Israels gibt und von daher müssen wir das einfach verstehen.



Konflikte zwischen den in Palästina heimischen und zionistischen Zuwanderern sind sogar deutlich älter, als Israel. Das ging schon in der Zwischenkriegszeit soweit, dass Großbritannien irgendwann alte gepanzerte Fahrzeuge nicht ausrangierte, sondern nach Palästina verlegte.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Artikel 13: Ansätze zum Frieden, die sogenannten friedlichen Lösungen und die internationalen Konferenzen zur Lösung der Palästinafrage stehen sämtlichst im Widerspruch zu den Auffassungen der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung. Denn auf irgendeinen Teil Palästinas zu verzichten bedeutet, auf einen Teil der Religion zu verzichten; der Nationalismus der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung ist Bestandteil ihres Glaubens. (...) Für die Palästina-Frage gibt es keine andere Lösung als den Djihad. Die Initiativen, Vorschläge und Internationalen Konferenzen sind reine Zeitverschwendung und eine Praxis der Sinnlosigkeit. Das palästinensische Volk aber ist zu edel, um seine Zukunft, seine Rechte und sein Schicksal einem sinnlosen Spiel zu unterwerfen.
> 
> Fakt ist, die Hamas will keinen Frieden, was sie anstrebt ist eine neue Endlösung.


 
Auch wenn der Hamas sehr vieles zuzutrauen ist, dort stehen tut erst einmal nur, dass sie keine Zweistaatenlösung wollen. Das ist kein Widerspruch zu der vorherigen Aussage, dass ein islamischer Staat angestrebt wird, in dem Juden unbehelligt leben können, sondern passt exakt zusammen. Explizite Todesdrohungen richten sich gegen Zionisten, israelische Regierung und andere Besatzer. Zwar würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dies aus Sicht der Hamas große Teile der israelischen Bevölkerung umfasst, aber die Feind-Definition basiert trotzdem nicht auf der Religion, sondern auf Handlungen. Das ist ein verdammt großer Unterschied zu "Endlösungen" im Sinne des 3. Reichs.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Juden konnten in der islamischen Welt jahrhundertelang besser leben, als in der christilichen. Weltweit gibt es quasi ausschließlich Staaten, in denen mehr Muslime als Juden leben. Selbst unter den als Bürger anerkannten Israelis sind immer noch gut 15% Muslime.
> Aber ein einziger Konflikt reicht, um alle Muslime als judenfeindlich zu beschimpfen?



Der Koran ist judenfeindlich, die Holocaustleugung hat am meisten Zuspruch in der arabischen Welt, und der Antisemitimus ist nach 1945 in der arabischen Welt am höchsten. Ich habe schon mehr als genug Quellen dafür geliefert. Man kann den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams ruhig eingestehen.

Außerdem geht es nciht um vergangene Jahrhunderte, sondern um das hier und jetzt. Und Fakt ist, im Jahr 2014 würde ich als Jude nicht freiwillig im Iran, Saudi-Arabien, Pakistan oder einem anderen dieser "modernen" islamischen Staaten leben wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Hamas sehr vieles zuzutrauen ist, dort stehen tut erst einmal nur, dass sie keine Zweistaatenlösung wollen. Das ist kein Widerspruch zu der vorherigen Aussage, dass ein islamischer Staat angestrebt wird, in dem Juden unbehelligt leben können, sondern passt exakt zusammen. Explizite Todesdrohungen richten sich gegen Zionisten, israelische Regierung und andere Besatzer. Zwar würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dies aus Sicht der Hamas große Teile der israelischen Bevölkerung umfasst, aber die Feind-Definition basiert trotzdem nicht auf der Religion, sondern auf Handlungen. Das ist ein verdammt großer Unterschied zu "Endlösungen" im Sinne des 3. Reichs.


 
Ich finde es ja immer wieder witztig, wie man selbst die Charta der Hamas noch schönreden kann.

Aber auch der Art. 7 ist da sehr aufschlussreich:

(...) Der Prophet – Andacht und Frieden Allahs sei mit ihm, – erklärte: Die Zeit wird nicht anbrechen, bevor nicht die Muslime die Juden bekämpfen und sie töten; bevor sich nicht die Juden hinter Felsen und Bäumen verstecken, welche ausrufen: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn! (...)

Sie (die Hamas) reden explizit von Juden und beziehen sich auf ihren Propheten (Mohammed, womit einmal mehr der judenfeindliche Charakter des Islams bewiesen wäre).

Sie reden unmissverständlich vom Töten. Natürlich streben sie eine Endlösung wie im dritten Reich an und auch dafür gibt es Beweise.

Mohammed Amin al-Husseini

Der Großmufti von Jersualem (ein Duz-Freund von Hitler) war selbst in Auschwitz und wollte diese Endlösung auch für Palästina. Die Muslimbrüderschaft (die Hamas ist ein Zweig dieser Brüderschaft) lobt ihn. Der Großmufti war Jassir Arafats (einer der schlimmsten arabischen Terroristen) Mentor.

Und so schließt sich der Kreis.

PS: Die Hamas benutzt (wie andere arabische Terrorgruppen auch) übrigens den Hitlergruß. Lass mich raten, die Hamas wird bestimmt nur missverstanden oder?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Koran ist judenfeindlich, die Holocaustleugung hat am meisten Zuspruch in der arabischen Welt, und der Antisemitimus ist nach 1945 in der arabischen Welt am höchsten. Ich habe schon mehr als genug Quellen dafür geliefert. Man kann den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams ruhig eingestehen.
> 
> Außerdem geht es nciht um vergangene Jahrhunderte, sondern um das hier und jetzt. Und Fakt ist, im Jahr 2014 würde ich als Jude nicht freiwillig im Iran, Saudi-Arabien, Pakistan oder einem anderen dieser "modernen" islamischen Staaten leben wollen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt doch nicht  Ich habe es schon mal erklärt: Im Islam sind alle anderen Religionen "Sekten"! D.h. die Anhänger anderer Religionen, sind Ungläubige. Sie sind nicht judenfeindlich, sondern ungläubigenfeindlich. Ich habe selbst den Qur'an hier liegen. Ich lese ihn, um diese Religion mal näher kennen zu lernen. Die HAMAS sind keine Terrorgruppe, sondern Freiheitskämpfer. Wenn du so etwas behauptest, les dich mal ins Thema ein und lasse dich bitte nicht von den Medien beeinflussen 
... Terror machen nur die USA und Israel.

Und wenn man schon aus dem Qur'an zitiert, bitte die arabische Version, weil die deutsche nur eine ungefähre Übersetzung ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die HAMAS sind keine Terrorgruppe, sondern Freiheitskämpfer.





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ... Terror machen nur die USA und Israel.



Das ist eben Auslegungssache. Je nach dem wer wen fragt.

Ich als neutraler Beobachter der Lage sage aber dass die Hamas natürlich systematisch Angst und Schrecken verbreitet und das ist eben die Definition von "Terror".
Israel hingegeben behindert die dortige Bevölkerung den Zugang zu frischen Wasser und zu Arbeitsplätzen.
Schön ist das nicht aber unter "Terror" fällt das jetzt nicht.

Und da überall immer so viele Youtube Videos verlinkt werden mache ich das jetzt auch mal. Eine schöne Erklärung zum Thema wie ich finde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J651tZKFRfI


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben Auslegungssache. Je nach dem wer wen fragt.
> 
> Ich als neutraler Beobachter der Lage sage aber dass die Hamas natürlich systematisch Angst und Schrecken verbreitet und das ist eben die Definition von "Terror".
> Israel hingegeben behindert die dortige Bevölkerung den Zugang zu frischen Wasser und zu Arbeitsplätzen.
> ...



Terror ist für mich 4 kleine Kinder am Strand zu zerbomben, eine Schule mit sich darin versteckenden Zivilisten hochzujagen, Protestanten mit scharfer Munition zu erledigen, eine Bombe in einem Krankenwagen detonieren zu lassen und nicht mit Raketen israelische Amok-Trupps wegzubomben ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die HAMAS sind keine Terrorgruppe, sondern Freiheitskämpfer. Wenn du so etwas behauptest, les dich mal ins Thema ein und lasse dich bitte nicht von den Medien beeinflussen.



Irgendwie sind mir "Freiheitskämpfer" die den Hitlergruß benutzen, Zivilisten als menschliche Schutzschilde missbrauchen, Kinder zu Selbstmordattentätern ausbilden, Kritiker ermorden (nach meiner Information sind bisher ca. 30 Araber im Gazastreifen von der Hamas ermordet worden, weil sie gegen die Hamas protestiert haben), Frauen unterdrücken, Homosexuellen verfolgen und hängen, freie Wahlen und die Pressefreiheit unterdrücken nicht sehr geheuer.

Aber vielleicht teilst du ja deren "freiheitlichen" Ansichten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Dass die HAMAS den Hitlergruß macht ist mir neu ... verwechselst du gerade die HAMAS mit der palästinensischen ISIS oder der Al-Qaida?


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch nicht  Ich habe es schon mal erklärt: Im Islam sind alle anderen Religionen "Sekten"! D.h. die Anhänger anderer Religionen, sind Ungläubige. Sie sind nicht judenfeindlich, sondern ungläubigenfeindlich. Ich habe selbst den Qur'an hier liegen. Ich lese ihn, um diese Religion mal näher kennen zu lernen. Die HAMAS sind keine Terrorgruppe, sondern Freiheitskämpfer. Wenn du so etwas behauptest, les dich mal ins Thema ein und lasse dich bitte nicht von den Medien beeinflussen
> ... Terror machen nur die USA und Israel.
> 
> Und wenn man schon aus dem Qur'an zitiert, bitte die arabische Version, weil die deutsche nur eine ungefähre Übersetzung ist.


 
Die Hamas ist, nach westlichen Maßstäben, sehr wohl eine Terrorgruppe. 

Ich könnte jetzt auch behaupten: Die Israelis wollen nur ihr Land von den Arabern befreien, und schon sind sie Freiheitskämpfer. Dasselbe wie dein Statement, nur umgekehrt. Toll was?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dass die HAMAS den Hitlergruß macht ist mir neu ... verwechselst du gerade die HAMAS mit der palästinensischen ISIS oder der Al-Qaida?



Google, eine Arbeit von 2 Minunten.

Hitlergruss auf arabisch: Hat der Wahn der Nazis nur den Krper gewechselt?

Ich verweise übrigens nochmal auf Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas:

(...) Der Prophet – Andacht und Frieden Allahs sei mit ihm, – erklärte: Die Zeit wird nicht anbrechen, bevor nicht die Muslime die Juden bekämpfen und sie töten; bevor sich nicht die Juden hinter Felsen und Bäumen verstecken, welche ausrufen: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn! (...)

Sind ja tolle "Freiheitskämpfer" diese Hamas.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Guckt ruhig weiter RTL Punkt 12 - ich bin raus ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

Auch eine Art und Weise seine Scheitern einzugestehen.

Erst etwas unterstellen und dann feige abhauen. Jezt weiß ich, warum dir die Hamas so sympathisch sind.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch eine Art und Weise seine Scheitern einzugestehen.
> 
> Erst etwas unterstellen und dann feige abhauen. Jezt weiß ich, warum dir die Hamas so sympatisch sind.



Wie soll man als nicht-fernsehgucker gegen anscheinend - Sorry, aber medienverblendete Argumente angehen? Es ist unmöglich, also lasse ich es.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2014)

Schön das du freiwillig dein argumentum ad hominem-Gerüpel einstellst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie soll man als nicht-fernsehgucker gegen anscheinend - Sorry, aber medienverblendete Argumente angehen? Es ist unmöglich, also lasse ich es.



Auf Deutsch, du kannst meine Quellen nicht widerlegen, also greifst du mich persönlich an. Gut, das verbuche ich mal als Sieg 

BTW, ich gucke kein Fernesehen, aber es würde mich "medienverblendeten" doch interessieren, woher du denn deine Informationen beziehst?

Von der Pressestelle der Hamas?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Nein, von Seiten, die man hier nicht posten darf


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nein, von Seiten, die man hier nicht posten darf


 
Und wieso nicht? Weil die Seiten nur ein einseitiges Bild zeichnen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich verweise übrigens nochmal auf Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas:
> 
> (...) Der Prophet – Andacht und Frieden Allahs sei mit ihm, – erklärte: Die Zeit wird nicht anbrechen, bevor nicht die Muslime die Juden bekämpfen und sie töten; bevor sich nicht die Juden hinter Felsen und Bäumen verstecken, welche ausrufen: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn! (...)


Welche Zeit wird nicht anbrechen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht? Weil die Seiten nur ein einseitiges Bild zeichnen?



Weil dort extreme Brutalität gezeigt wird - unzensierte Nachrichten ...


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2014)

Also Pallywoods gefakte Bilder.


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weil dort extreme Brutalität gezeigt wird - unzensierte Nachrichten ...


 
Mehr hast du dem Argument nicht entgegenzusetzen? 
Inhaltlich jedenfalls nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht persönlich werden oder sagen, dass die Seite hier nicht gepostet werden darf. 

Bleib mal bei deiner Theorie dass die Hamas lediglich Freiheitskämpfer wären, da machst du dich schön lächerlich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mehr hast du dem Argument nicht entgegenzusetzen?
> Inhaltlich jedenfalls nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht persönlich werden oder sagen, dass die Seite hier nicht gepostet werden darf.
> 
> Bleib mal bei deiner Theorie dass die Hamas lediglich Freiheitskämpfer wären, da machst du dich schön lächerlich.



Les die AGBs dieses Forums. Hier sind solche Seiten verboten. Wenn diese hier gezeigt werden dürfen, VERSICHERE ich euch, hättet ihr eine andere Meinung.

Ich habe vor der "Beleidigung" noch "Sorry" geschrieben. Aber mich nervt es langsam, dass hier Argumente kommen, die bei RTL verwendet werden. Ich kann da nicht ruhig bleiben


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2014)

Was für Argumente kommen denn bei RTL? Scheinst dich mit dem Sender ja Recht gut "auszukennen".


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (9. August 2014)

Genau, dann hätten wir bestimmt andere Meinungen da wir ja alle bekanntlich unsere Information von Punkt 12 bei RTL beziehen 

Wir sollten in Zukunft uns öfters auch das nordkoreanische Staatsfernsehen oder Berichte der Hamas verlassen, besser gesagt wir beziehen alle unsere Informationen aus dem Koran. 
Denn es heißt ja mehr Informationen braucht man nicht, dieses Buch offenbart alles 

Ich finde es schwach keine gescheiten Quellen anzugeben und zu behaupten wir wären alle verblödete RTL-Zuschauer 

Edit:


Poulton schrieb:


> Was für Argumente kommen denn bei RTL? Scheinst dich mit dem Sender ja Recht gut "auszukennen".


 
Haha, genial


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Les die AGBs dieses Forums. Hier sind solche Seiten verboten. Wenn diese hier gezeigt werden dürfen, VERSICHERE ich euch, hättet ihr eine andere Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe vor der "Beleidigung" noch "Sorry" geschrieben. Aber mich nervt es langsam, dass hier Argumente kommen, die bei RTL verwendet werden. Ich kann da nicht ruhig bleiben



1). Lies.

2). Hier die AGBS, was alles verboten ist:



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Unerwünschte Inhalte
> 
> 4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte
> 
> ...



Wir schaffen es doch auch Argumente und Quellen zu liefern, ohne dagegen zu verstoßen. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, würde ich mir mal Gedanken über deine Argumente machen.

Btw. man kann Israel sehr wohl kritiseren ohne diese Regeln zu verletzen. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen woher der Wind weht, wenn man das nicht schafft.

3). Ich kenne diese Tränendrüsenseite der PR-Abteilung der Hamas zu genüge. Auf Pallywood-Propaganda kann ich verzichten. Die BBC hat schon längst bewiesen, dass die meisten Bilder die zurzeit als "Beweise" geliefert werden, aus Syrien stammen oder aus älteren Einsätzen von Israel.

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-28198622

http://koptisch.wordpress.com/2014/07/19/pallywood-a-la-hamas-bzw-moslembruderschaft/


4). Ich bin eben nochmal alle bisherigen 12 Seiten dieses Threads durchgegangen, ich kann niemanden finden der sich auf RTL berufen hat. Kannst du mir da behilflich sein und mir zeigen, wo ich etwas überlesen habe?

5). Wenn es dich nervt, dass hier Argumente kommen, dann widerleg sie doch deinerseits mit Argumenten und Quellen. Ich habe meine Argumente mit Quellen belegt. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du auch nur 1 Argument von mir widerlegt hättest. Von dir kam nur "mimimi ihr habt Unrecht und seid Medienverblendet".

Sorry, aber das liest sich für mich, als ob dir die Argumente fehlen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

@Kaaruzo

Ich kann dir sagen, dass auf der Seite unabhängige "Reporter" arbeiten, unzensierte Inhalte (Hinrichtungen etc.) zu finden sind und dass diese Seite momentan SEHR viele Beiträge über das Thema des Threads zu finden sind. Ich muss zugeben, dass da manches echt hart ist.

Ich werde den Namen der Seite nicht im THREAD nennen 

Und hier hat sich keiner auf RTL berufen, sondern kenne ich ein paar Argumente schon von der Bild, RTL etc.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2014)

Send uns doch PNs


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (9. August 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Send uns doch PNs


 
Genau das wollte ich auch vorschlagen 

Edit:
Vermeintliche Hinrichtungen oder Videos wo zu sehen ist wie israelische Soldaten auf die Hamas schiessen halte ich nicht für eine Quelle, wüsste nicht warum eine Quelle Bilder von Morden oder Hinrichtungen beinhalten müsste? 
Bin mal gespannt auf die ''Quelle''......


----------



## Leob12 (9. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Les die AGBs dieses Forums. Hier sind solche Seiten verboten. Wenn diese hier gezeigt werden dürfen, VERSICHERE ich euch, hättet ihr eine andere Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe vor der "Beleidigung" noch "Sorry" geschrieben. Aber mich nervt es langsam, dass hier Argumente kommen, die bei RTL verwendet werden. Ich kann da nicht ruhig bleiben


 
Wie schon gesagt, anscheinend hast du inhaltlich nichts brauchbares und kommst deswegen mit den AGBs.

Und uns RTL-Argumente vorwerfen, während du selbst nichts bringst? Wer im Glashaus sitzt. 
Es wäre doch völlig egal was für Argumente wir bringen würden, du könntest sie immer als Müll abkanzeln, indem du sie als RTL/Bild-Spruch bezeichnest. 

Das könnten wir auch machen, tut hier außer dir keiner, weil so keine Diskussion möglich ist. Oder nennst du das hier Diskussion? Eine Seite (Pro-Israel) bringt Argumente, du dagegen nichts außer AGBs, Ausflüchte (RTL usw) und etwas Stumpfsinn (Hamas = ehrenwerte Freiheitskämpfer).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. August 2014)

PN an Sparanus gesendet ... fragt ihn, wenn ihr sie wollt  Habe die Exekutionen jetzt nicht reingetan, weil ich sie nicht mehr gefunden habe - wurden aber vermehrt auf facebook geteilt, vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine SEite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2014)

Hättest du auch hier posten können, ich fand die Videos nicht sonderlich schlimm.
Außerdem zeigen sie nur Explosionen, das Israel bestimmte Ziele in Gaza bombardiert steht hier
ja nicht als Frage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2014)

Nein, ich werd nicht mehr. Israel bombardiert Ziele im Gaza-Streifen?

Was für eine sensationelle Quelle. Weil die gleichgeschaltenen Medien von RTL über Bild, Spiegel und der Focus verschweigen das ja bösartig.

Danke xNoVoLiNE das du uns aufgeklärt hast, das Gaza bombardiert wird. Die böse gemeinen Massenmedien (die bestimmt alle von Juden kontrolliert werden) verschweigen ja, dass dort überhaupt Kämpfe stattfinden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Welche Zeit wird nicht anbrechen?


Bekomme ich keine Antwort, oder wollt ihr euch weiterhin wegen einer Aussage, die schon längst abgetan ist, mit Likes gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> PN an Sparanus gesendet ... fragt ihn, wenn ihr sie wollt  Habe die Exekutionen jetzt nicht reingetan, weil ich sie nicht mehr gefunden habe - wurden aber vermehrt auf facebook geteilt, vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine SEite.


 
Du hast also eine Exekution gesehen die auf Facebook verbreitet wurde und die du als absolut seriös und korrekt angesehen hast?
Wieso? Weil dort erklärt wird dass Israelis geschossen haben?
Was ist wenn es das gleiche Video noch mal gibt nur dass dort behauptet wird dass das Hamas Leute sind die töten?
Lehnst du das Video dann ab weils nicht in deinen Vorstellungen passt?


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2014)

Außerdem führt die Hamas auch False Flag Operationen durch, also sie können die Videos auch selbst drehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Google, eine Arbeit von 2 Minunten.
> 
> Hitlergruss auf arabisch: Hat der Wahn der Nazis nur den Krper gewechselt?
> 
> ...


 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Welche Zeit wird nicht anbrechen?


So lange ich keine ordentliche Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, zählt dieser ultimative Beweis für den Judenhass des Islams als Islamhetze.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast also eine Exekution gesehen die auf Facebook verbreitet wurde und die du als absolut seriös und korrekt angesehen hast?
> Wieso? Weil dort erklärt wird dass Israelis geschossen haben?
> Was ist wenn es das gleiche Video noch mal gibt nur dass dort behauptet wird dass das Hamas Leute sind die töten?
> Lehnst du das Video dann ab weils nicht in deinen Vorstellungen passt?



Moment - habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich die facebook-Videos als Quelle ansehe, oder seriös finde? Ich habe von der Seite liveleak gesprochen und sie seriös genannt ... mir wird der Thread hier zu blöd, könnt also aufhören Zitate von mir zu benutzen, weil ich sie höchst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr beantworten werde.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

Liveleak ist doch aber nichts anders als Youtube.
Jeder kann dort seine Videos uploaden.
Ganz gleich ob sie stimmen oder nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. August 2014)

Dort werden aber Videos gezeigt, die in DE als tabu gelten ... also bei den Medien, weil sie ja was falsches zeigen könnten. Eine andere gute Seite ist theyoungturkeys ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Koran ist judenfeindlich, die Holocaustleugung hat am meisten Zuspruch in der arabischen Welt, und der Antisemitimus ist nach 1945 in der arabischen Welt am höchsten. Ich habe schon mehr als genug Quellen dafür geliefert. Man kann den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams ruhig eingestehen.
> 
> Außerdem geht es nciht um vergangene Jahrhunderte, sondern um das hier und jetzt. ...



Bezüglich des hier und jetzt ließe sich einiges sagen, sobald du damit fertig bist, Pauschalvorwürfe gegen alle Anhänger eines fast 14 Jahrhunderte alten Buches zu erheben.



> Ich finde es ja immer wieder witztig, wie man selbst die Charta der Hamas noch schönreden kann.



Dann lass und doch mal an was lustigem teilhaben, bislang haben wir hier ja nur über Interpretationsmöglichkeiten eines einzelnen Absatzes ohne Zusammenhang gesprochen 



> auch dafür gibt es Beweise.
> 
> Mohammed Amin al-Husseini
> 
> Der Großmufti von Jersualem (ein Duz-Freund von Hitler) war selbst in Auschwitz und wollte diese Endlösung auch für Palästina. Die Muslimbrüderschaft (die Hamas ist ein Zweig dieser Brüderschaft) lobt ihn.



Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
"Beweis" ist gleich "ein Mutterorganisation lobt jemanden der gute Kontakte zu Hitler hatte"?
Ghandi hat Hitler gelobt, ist jetzt jeder, der gute Kontakte zu Ghandi hatte, ein Judenfeind?
Oder gibts vielleicht etwas direktere "Beweise"/Fakten, über zu diskutieren sich lohnen könnte?



> PS: Die Hamas benutzt (wie andere arabische Terrorgruppen auch) übrigens den Hitlergruß. Lass mich raten, die Hamas wird bestimmt nur missverstanden oder?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Google, eine Arbeit von 2 Minunten.
> 
> Hitlergruss auf arabisch: Hat der Wahn der Nazis nur den Krper gewechselt?


 
Wikipedia, eine Arbeit von 20 Sekunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Was nicht heißt, dass ich per se anzweifle, dass die Hamas den Gruß mit ausgestrecktem rechten Arm in Anlehnung an Hilter nutzt. Zumindest für die Hisbollah ist das afaik recht gut belegt und auch wenn ich eher erwarten würde, dass die Hamas ihn von dort übernommen hat, würde es in die Agenda passen. Aber wie einige Leute hier ohne sichtbare Kritik alles, was ihne von bestimmten Quellen als Bildsammlung oder Video vorgesetzt wird, als in Stein gemeißelte Wahrheit und ultimativen Beweis betrachten...)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich als neutraler Beobachter der Lage sage aber dass die Hamas natürlich systematisch Angst und Schrecken verbreitet und das ist eben die Definition von "Terror".
> Israel hingegeben behindert die dortige Bevölkerung den Zugang zu frischen Wasser und zu Arbeitsplätzen.
> Schön ist das nicht aber unter "Terror" fällt das jetzt nicht.



Seit die USA alles und jeden als "Terrorist" bekämpfen ist die klassische Definition leider nicht mehr die einzigste und der Begriff imho kaum noch für Diskussionen, geschweige denn für moralische Einstufungen, zu gebrauchen, weil ihn sich jeder hinbiegen kann 




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dort werden aber Videos gezeigt, die in DE als tabu gelten ... also bei den Medien, weil sie ja was falsches zeigen könnten. Eine andere gute Seite ist theyoungturkeys ...


 
So what? "alles mögliche Zeigen" ergibt noch lange keine glaubwürdige(re) Quelle. Eher das Gegenteil, denn niemand kann für alles mögliche den Wahrheitsgehalt kennen und eine Quelle, die mehr als ein x-beliebiger Hoster sein will, muss ihre Informationen verifizieren. Sonst liegt die Glaubwürdigeit auf dem Niveau dessen, der das Video hochgeladen hat - und das ist in aller Regel "komplett unbekannt anonym" mit der Eigen-Glaubwürdigkeit "0".


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit die USA alles und jeden als "Terrorist" bekämpfen ist die klassische Definition leider nicht mehr die einzigste und der Begriff imho kaum noch für Diskussionen, geschweige denn für moralische Einstufungen, zu gebrauchen, weil ihn sich jeder hinbiegen kann


 
Aber was die USA machen ist ja mir persönlich erst mal wurscht wenn ich mir eine eigenen Meinung bilde.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsCZzpmbEcs
Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man solche Menschen als ''ehrenwerte Freiheitskämpfer'' bezeichnen kann, ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen.
Solltest dir alle Teile anschauen @xNoVoLiNE und dann vielleicht überdenken wie toll und friedlich diese Menschen sind.......


----------



## Ramons01 (11. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsCZzpmbEcs
> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man solche Menschen als ''ehrenwerte Freiheitskämpfer'' bezeichnen kann, ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen.
> Solltest dir alle Teile anschauen @xNoVoLiNE und dann vielleicht überdenken wie toll und friedlich diese Menschen sind.......


 
Was hat ein Video über die ISIS mit der Hamas zu tun? Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Orte...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. August 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was hat ein Video über die ISIS mit der Hamas zu tun? Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Orte...


 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, was die ISIS (Syrien) mit HAMAS (Palästina) zu tun hat ...

Und was die da tun, ist das Land von Ungläubigen säubern  (Christen, Juden, schlechte Moslems etc.) Die sogenannte Sharia. Ich werde aber über die Sache mit den Ungläubigen nichts mehr schreiben! Habe ich 3x ausführlich gemacht ...

Die ISIS zieht radikal durchs Land und tötet Ungläubige - die HAMAS tötet Leute, die ihr Land einnehmen wollen und sie unterdrücken ...


----------



## Teutonnen (12. August 2014)

Die Sharia ist keine Säuberung sondern die islamische Rechtslehre. Wenn schon, dann bitte inhaltlich richtig.

Was du meinst, ist ein Jihad gemäss Fiqh, also ein Kampf mit dem Ziel, den Islam zu schützen oder zu verbreiten sowie ihn zur vorherrschenden Religion zu machen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Erstens ist die ISIS mittlerweile auch schon in den Irak einmarschiert und zweitens wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen dass diese Organisationen im Prinzip das gleiche Ziel verfolgen und er meinte man müsse das ständig relativieren und verharmlosen. Immerhin seit ihr der Meinung dass der Islam friedlich sei.
Deiner Aussage entnehme ich dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast von dem was du hier verbreitest, ich wüsste gar nicht dass diese ethnische Säuberung die Sharia ist. 
Die Sharia bestraft zwar die ''Ungläubigkeit'' mit dem Tod, jedoch fielen die Aktionen der ISIS eher unter Jihad, genau das was die tollen ''Freiheitskämpfer'' in Israel machen.
Du bist recht jung, um die 13, ich hoffe nur dass sich deine Haltung in der Zukunft verändert, ich sehe einfach kein Gelingen einer gescheiten Diskussion. 
Es wurden bereits genug rationale Argumente gebracht und außer Angriffen oder anderem ******* konntest du deine Aussagen nicht stützen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So lange ich keine ordentliche Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, zählt dieser ultimative Beweis für den Judenhass des Islams als Islamhetze.



Wenn man also die Charta der Hamas zitiert, betreibt man also "Islamhetze". Herrlich, den Vertretern des Multi-Kulti-Wahns ist auch kein Vorwurf zu zynisch. Lass mich raten, Mitglied oder Wähler der Grünen?

Übrigens der Post den du von mir zitierst hast, hat auch noch einen schönen Artikel über den Gebrauch des Hitlergrußes. Darauf gehst du vorsichtshalber erst gar nicht ein was 

Nur mal so eine Frage, wo sprach ich eigentlich vom "ultimativen Beweis" ? Es ist nur ein weiterer Beweis für den Judenhass im Islam. Falls du Quellen willst (die habe ich zwar schon geannnt, aber ich wiederhole es gerne):

Antijudaismus
Antisemitismus (nach 1945)
Holocaustleugnung
Islam : Sind Muslime wirklich unfähig zur Selbstkritik? - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - DIE WELT
Religion : Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - Nachrichten Politik - DIE WELT
Judenhass im Koran?: Die Wahrheit über Mursis Schweine-Zitat - Michael Wolffsohn - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Darüber hinaus, der militärische Arm der Hamas, die Qassam-Brigaden haben sich nach diesem sympatischen Mann hier benannt.

Was war eigentlich desen Lebensleistung?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Er propagierte terroristische Anschläge gegen britische Einrichtungen und *jüdische* Zivilisten.



Ja Mensch große Überraschung, diejenige die Israel mit mehreren zehntausend Raketen angreifen, benennen sich nach einem Terroristen der zum Mord an Juden aufgerufen hat. 

Lass mich raten, das ist wie mit dem Hitlergruß, die werden einfach nur falsch verstanden richtig ? Aber Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas ist "Islamhetze". Schönes Beispiel für Täter-Opfer-Umkehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich des hier und jetzt ließe sich einiges sagen, sobald du damit fertig bist, Pauschalvorwürfe gegen alle Anhänger eines fast 14 Jahrhunderte alten Buches zu erheben.


 
Siehe meine Antwort an Nailgun. Es sind keine Vorwürfe. Die Anhänger der "Religion des Friedens" haben sich dieses Image hart erarbeitet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann lass und doch mal an was lustigem teilhaben, bislang haben wir hier ja nur über Interpretationsmöglichkeiten eines einzelnen Absatzes ohne Zusammenhang gesprochen



Jetzt lässt der Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas also "Interpretationsmöglichkeiten" zu? 
Die Verharmlosung hier wird ja immer besser 

Na dann nenn mir doch mal die verschiedenen "Interpretationsmöglichkeiten" für diesen tollen Satz aus Artikel 7: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn!.

Wie gesagt, die arme Hamas, die wird wohl andauernd missverstanden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
> "Beweis" ist gleich "ein Mutterorganisation lobt jemanden der gute Kontakte zu Hitler hatte"?
> Ghandi hat Hitler gelobt, ist jetzt jeder, der gute Kontakte zu Ghandi hatte, ein Judenfeind?
> Oder gibts vielleicht etwas direktere "Beweise"/Fakten, über zu diskutieren sich lohnen könnte?



Gegenfragen?

War Ghandi in Auschwitz und hat sich persönlich die Endlösung zeigen lassen?
Wollte Ghandi eine deratige Endlösung auch für sein Land?
War Ghandi an der Organisation und Ausbildung einer Waffen-SS Division beteiligt?

Denn all das trifft auf diesen "sympatischen" Mann zu. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wikipedia, eine Arbeit von 20 Sekunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inwiefern entlastet das Bild einer amerikanischen Klasse von 1941 jetzt die Hamas? Diesen Gedankengang musst du mir jetzt doch näher erläutern.

PS: Hat diese Klasse eine vergleichbare Charta in der zum Tod und Krieg aufgerufen wird? Die Versuche die Hamas vom Antisemitimus freizusprechen werden immer zynischer und grotesker.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, was die ISIS (Syrien) mit HAMAS (Palästina) zu tun hat ...
> 
> Und was die da tun, ist das Land von Ungläubigen säubern  (Christen, Juden, schlechte Moslems etc.) Die sogenannte Sharia. Ich werde aber über die Sache mit den Ungläubigen nichts mehr schreiben! Habe ich 3x ausführlich gemacht ...
> 
> Die ISIS zieht radikal durchs Land und tötet Ungläubige - *die HAMAS tötet Leute, die ihr Land einnehmen wollen und sie unterdrücken ...*



Ich habe den entscheidenden Satz mal hervorgehoben. Im Wortlaut hat die Waffen-SS 1945 genau das gleiche getan. Trotzdem käme niemand auf die Idee (bis auf ein paar Ewiggestrige) der Waffen-SS ihren verbrecherischen Charakter abzusprechen. Warum also tust du das bei der Hamas?


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2014)

> Der Koran ist judenfeindlich, die Holocaustleugung hat am meisten  Zuspruch in der arabischen Welt, und der Antisemitimus ist nach 1945 in  der arabischen Welt am höchsten. Ich habe schon mehr als genug Quellen  dafür geliefert. Man kann den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams  ruhig eingestehen.



Jemand der solche Aussagen tätigt ist mit jedem Extremisten dieser Welt gleichzusetzen.

Hast du den Koran jemals gelesen? Falls ja, warst du überhaupt in der Lage ihn richtig zu interpretieren? Nein, weder hast du ihn gelesen noch könntest du die Verse richtig interpretieren, hauptsache du trägst ein durch die Medien eingetrichtertes Bild des Islams nach Außen ohne dich jemals intensivst damit beschäftigt zu haben.

Das größte Problem im Islam sind die tausenden falschen Überlieferungen und Hadithe (Aussagen von muslimischen Heiligen) auf die sich u.a. Extremisten wie die ISIS, Taliban und auch die Hamas stützen und womit sie ihr Handeln rechtfertigen. Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Überlieferungen wo sich sowohl die Sunniten als auch die Schiiten einig sind dass diese zu 100% wahr sind da sie auf Überlieferungen beiderseits vorhanden sind.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Interpretation des Korans wozu nicht einmal der Großteil der Muslime fähig ist, wie man sieht. Ich könnte dir genauso aus der Bibel sowie aus der Thora absolut barbarische Verse zitieren, aber das ist nunmal so da zu diesen Zeiten völlig andere Umstände herrschten. Das könnten wir dir ganze Nacht machen, zu einem Ergebnis kommen würden wir nicht.

Leute wie du können nichts anderes als eine Seite zu verteidigen und die andere zu Verurteilen, genauso wie es die Kriegstreiber tun. Anstatt mal Fehler auf beiden Seiten zu akzeptieren und die verschiedenen Beweggründe diverser Parteien nachzuvollziehen verurteilt man einfach - klasse herangehensweise.

Natürlich ist es absolut dämlich von der Hamas einen aussichtslosen Krieg zu führen und somit seine eigenen und andere Leute umzubringen, aber ihr Aufstand ist auf der anderen Seite auch nachzuvollziehen wenn man mal sieht wie ungerecht u.a. die Wasserverteilung etc. da unten seit Jahrzehnten ist.

Mit dem Hass und Aufstand gegen Assads Regierung hat man mit der ISIS Geister gerufen die man nicht mehr los wird, und diese Tiere werden noch richtig auf die Kacke hauen. Ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte dass sie eher einen Krieg gegen die Schiiten führen (siehe Irak etc.) als gegen die Juden. 

Gab ja damals hier im Forum auch Diskussionen wo einige superstudierte die FSA verharmlost haben und Assad als Terroristen abgestempelt haben. Diese FSA ist mittlerweile nicht mehr existent (war sie auch nie wirklich) da der Großteil nun auf Seiten der ISIS kämpft (wie schon damals) oder umgebracht wird/ wurde.



Zu Zeiten des Propheten Mohammed haben Christen, Juden und Muslime in Frieden miteinander gelebt. Etwas wozu die Menschheit heute nicht mehr in der Lage ist, absolut bitter.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mit dem Hass und Aufstand gegen Assads Regierung hat man mit der ISIS Geister gerufen die man nicht mehr los wird, und diese Tiere werden noch richtig auf die Kacke hauen. Ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte dass sie eher einen Krieg gegen die Schiiten führen (siehe Irak etc.) als gegen die Juden.


 
Die Geschichte wiederholt sich auch immer wieder.

Die Türkei hat aber auch große Teile zur ISIS beigetragen, da sie eben die Anti-Assad Kämpfer ohne weiteres passieren lassen hat. Obwohl da großteils Extremisten dabei waren. 
Egal, ich wär sowieso für einen NATO-Einsatz gewesen, anstatt wieder irgendwelche Waffen an irgendwelche Rebellen zu liefern. Vor allem gegen eine gute organisierte Armee wie die syrische. Naja, immerhin hat man sich die Finger nur indirekt schmutzig gemacht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten des Propheten Mohammed haben Christen, Juden und Muslime in Frieden miteinander gelebt. Etwas wozu die Menschheit heute nicht mehr in der Lage ist, absolut bitter.


 
Haha, toller Witz.
Das glaubst du wohl hoffentlich selber nicht weil es einfach unwahr ist.
Der tolle Mohammed war ja bekannterweise ein friedlicher Mensch und niemand in seiner Familie, inklusive er selber, kam niemals auf die Idee Krieg zu führen. Überhaupt nicht, wie denn auch?
Immerhin war sein Stief-Sohn mit 17 ja bereits ein ''toller'' Feldherr und hat gegen die Römer gekämpft, nur um eines vieler Beispiele zu nennen. Aber nein, das sind alles Lügen, Mohammed war überhaupt kein Feldherr.

Ich wüsste nicht wo in der Bibel der Vergleich zwischen Juden und Affen und Schweinen gezogen wird. Die Liste von fragwürdigen Aussagen im Koran ist lang.
Und ja, ich hatte die ''Ehre'' Einblicke in dieses Buch zu bekommen. Habe ich damals mitgenommen als er in der Fußgängerzone verteilt wurde.

In einer Moschee in Bonn mussten die Kinder Küken den Kopf abreißen weil der Imam meinte dass sie das früher oder später mit den Juden das gleiche machen müssten.

In meiner Umgebung hatte ich sogar Fälle wo Freundschaften seit dem Kindergarten abgebrochen wurde weil der Imam meinte Kufar währen ein schlechter Umgang, so viel dazu.
Ich rede nicht nur Schwachsinn daher, ich weiß wovon ich rede da ich bereits einige Erfahrungen machen durfte.

Abgesehen davon, wenn die Bibel viel barbarischer wäre (was sie natürlich nicht ist), was ändert sich dann am Koran? Was ändert das am Islam?

Die Sharia ist wohl zweifellos eine menschenverachtende Rechtslehre und fester Bestandteil des Islam, darüber sollte man vielleicht auch mal nachdenken.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man also die Charta der Hamas zitiert, betreibt man also "Islamhetze". Herrlich, den Vertretern des Multi-Kulti-Wahns ist auch kein Vorwurf zu zynisch. Lass mich raten, Mitglied oder Wähler der Grünen?



Sorry Kollege aber die Aussage ist Schwachsinn 
Die hättest du dir sparen können. Dein ganzer Text ist erste Sahne, nur diese unnötigen Sätze machen alles zunichte.
So wirfst du einfach schlechtes Licht auf Leute wie mich und ähnliche die dir eigentlich inhaltlich komplett zustimmen, aber vor allem auch auf dich selber.


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte wiederholt sich auch immer wieder.
> 
> Die Türkei hat aber auch große Teile zur ISIS beigetragen, da sie eben die Anti-Assad Kämpfer ohne weiteres passieren lassen hat. Obwohl da großteils Extremisten dabei waren.
> Egal, ich wär sowieso für einen NATO-Einsatz gewesen, anstatt wieder irgendwelche Waffen an irgendwelche Rebellen zu liefern. Vor allem gegen eine gute organisierte Armee wie die syrische. Naja, immerhin hat man sich die Finger nur indirekt schmutzig gemacht.


 
Nicht nur große, wahrscheinlich den größten Teil. Unfassbar viele dieser ISIS-Schweine wurden auch in der Türkei behandelt und zurückgeschickt. Die Türkei hat ja die Beteiligung an einem Einsatz gegen die ISIS abgelehnt, warum wohl..

@*Commander_Phalanx*

*Verrate mir bitte erst wie alt du bist, dann werde ich auf deinen Schwachsinn eingehen.*


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Achso, was hat denn mein Alter mit meinen ''Schwachsinn'' zu tun?

Das kann ich, wenn auch nicht direkt aus persönlicher, Erfahrung berichten. Dass war dort tatsächlich so.

Edit:
''Es sei an dieser Stelle noch einmal daran erinnert, dass Ex-Moslem und Ex-Islamist Barino Barsoum mehrfach im Fernsehen berichtete, dass den muslimischen Jugendlichen in einer Bonner Moschee beigebracht wird, wie man lebenden Küken den Kopf abschneidet, damit die kleinen Gotteskrieger lernen, wie man das „später mit den Juden macht.“''

Wo rede ich denn jetzt schon wieder Schwachsinn?


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2014)

Weil nur Leute mit fehlender Bildungs- und Informationslücke so einen Scheissdreck von sich geben können.



> Der tolle Mohammed war ja bekannterweise ein friedlicher Mensch und  niemand in seiner Familie, inklusive er selber, kam niemals auf die Idee  Krieg zu führen. Überhaupt nicht, wie denn auch?
> Immerhin war sein Stief-Sohn mit 17 ja bereits ein ''toller'' Feldherr  und hat gegen die Römer gekämpft, nur um eines vieler Beispiele zu  nennen. Aber nein, das sind alles Lügen, Mohammed war überhaupt kein  Feldherr.



Ahja, Glaubenskriege wurden nur von Muslimen geführt, oder? Noch nie was von den Kreuzzügen oder der Inquisition gehört, was kleiner?



> Ich wüsste nicht wo in der Bibel der Vergleich zwischen Juden und Affen  und Schweinen gezogen wird. Die Liste von fragwürdigen Aussagen im Koran  ist lang.



*Ri 21:10/11 

(...) Geht hin und erschlagt die Einwohner von Jabesch-Gibead mit  scharfen Schwert, auch Frauen und Kinder. So sollt ihr es machen: Alles,  was männlich ist, und alle Frauen, die schon Verkehr mit einem Mann  hatten, sollt ihr dem Untergang weihen. *

Wiegesagt, das könnte jetzt die ganze Nacht so gehen. Zumal es keine korrekte Übersetzung des Korans vom Arabischen ins Deutsche gibt, weil die Unterschiede einfach zu enorm sind.



> Und ja, ich hatte die ''Ehre'' Einblicke in dieses Buch zu bekommen.  Habe ich damals mitgenommen als er in der Fußgängerzone verteilt wurde.



Verteilt von Leuten die ihre eigenen Leute abschlachten. Zumal auch hier wieder der Punkt mit der Übersetzung eingreift. Übersetzen und interpretieren können den Koran viele, nur wieviele machens richtig? Aber soweit kannst du ja nicht denken, weil dein Horizont von deiner Stirn bis zum Bildschirm reicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



> In einer Moschee bei uns in der Nähe mussten die Kinder Küken den Kopf  abreißen weil der Imam meinte dass sie das früher oder später mit den  Juden machen müssten.



In mehreren christlichen Einrichtungen wurden kleine Kinder missbraucht und vergewaltigt. Und weiter? Wenn man also nach deiner Denkweise geht ist das also ein Teil des christlichen Glaubens. Interessant. 



> In meiner Umgebung hatte ich sogar Fälle wo Freundschaften seit dem  Kindergarten abgebrochen wurde weil der Imam meinte Kufar währen ein  schlechter Umgang, so viel dazu.



Das ist immer toll wenn sone argumentationslosen wie du von Hörensagen berichten, sowas ist immer oberste Klasse. Ich hatte in meiner Umgebung Fälle da wurden Freundschaften abgebrochen weil der Pfarrer meinte Schwule wären ein schlechter Umgang, soviel dazu.



> Ich rede nicht nur Schwachsinn daher, ich weiß wovon ich rede.



Tschuldige, korrigiere mich. Du redest NUR ********.



> Abgesehen davon, wenn die Bibel viel barbarischer wäre (was sie  natürlich nicht ist), was ändert sich dann am Koran? Was ändert das am  Islam?



*Deut 25:11/12 

Wenn zwei Männer, ein Mann und sein Bruder miteinander raufen, und die  Frau des einen hinzukommt, um ihrem Mann aus der Gewalt des anderen, der  auf ihn einschlägt, zu befreien, und wenn sie die Hand ausstreckt und  dessen Geschlechtsteile ergreift, dann sollst du ihre Hand abhacken. Du  sollst in dir kein Mitleid aufsteigen lassen. *

Weiter?



> Die Sharia ist wohl zweifellos eine menschenverachtende Rechtslehre und  fester Bestandteil des Islam, darüber sollte man vielleicht auch mal  denken.



Sie *WAR*. Aber zweifelsohne gibt es heutzutage - Gott sei Dank - Muslime die in der Demokratie und in der Moderne angekommen sind, auch wenn du davon in deinem Bunker vor deinem Bildschirm nichts mitbekommst.

Leuten wie dir gehört der Mund verboten, weil du zu der Sorte Mensch gehörst die diskriminieren und nicht in der Lage ist Dinge objektiv zu betrachten. In jedem Glauben soll der Friede im Mittelpunkt stehen. Das versuchen Leute, egal ob im Islam, Judentum oder auch im christlichen, die den Kern des Glaubens wirklich gerafft haben durchzusetzen - deinen Aussagen nach zu urteilen bist du also alles, nur kein Christ. Menschen die ihre Religion wirklich verinnerlicht und verstanden haben verurteilen keine andersgläubigen sondern akzeptieren und respektieren andere Religionen und wollen in Frieden und glücklich mit ihnen zusammenleben.

Nur gibt es immer weniger von diesen Menschen.

Wegen Leuten wie dir herrscht soviel Hass und Gewalt unter den Menschen, sei stolz auf dich!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. August 2014)

Meine Fresse da platzt mir fast der Kragen 

Aber ich habe Ion versprochen mich zusammen zu reißen und genau das werde ich auch tun 

Schön zu hören dass ich für dich nur ein minderwertiges und ungebildetes Stück ******* bin!
Ich finde deine Aussagen beleidigend und meist irgendetwas aus der Luft gegriffenes was du dir da völlig zusammenhanglos zusammenreimst, reife Leistung.

Mit dir verweigere ich weiterhin zu reden 

Edit: Wie kommst du darauf dass ich Christ bin? 
Ich wüsste nämlich nicht dass ich christlich bin, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Beam39 (13. August 2014)

Wenn man nem kleinen Kind versucht zu erzählen dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt. 

BTT:

Die aktuelle Lage ist ja nichts Neues. So gehts schon seit Jahrzehnten hin und her. Irgendwann kehrt wieder, mehr oder weniger, Ruhe ein bis die Blase wieder platzt.. Mir tun einfach die unschuldigen Menschen leid die darunter leiden müssen, auf BEIDEN Seiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> *BTT:*


 
Sehr gute Idee.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was die USA machen ist ja mir persönlich erst mal wurscht wenn ich mir eine eigenen Meinung bilde.


 
Was die letzten 13 Jahre die Medien und damit Teile des alltäglichen Sprachgebrauches dominiert hat, ist aber nicht mehr wurscht, sobald du deine gebildete Meinung kommunizieren möchtest 
Das Wort "Terrorist" hat heute nicht mehr die klare Bedeutung, die es im letzten Jahrhundert hatte - und das muss man beachten, wenn verstanden werden möchte.




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Erstens ist die ISIS mittlerweile auch schon in den Irak einmarschiert und zweitens wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen dass diese Organisationen im Prinzip das gleiche Ziel verfolgen ...



Die IS_ möchte ein Kalifat auf dem Territorium bestehender Staaten schaffen. Die Hamas möchte die Kontrolle über ein Gebiet zurückerlangen, dass sie als von den Palästinensern gestohlen betrachtet. Das ist in vierlei Hinsicht ein Unterschied (nämlich der zwischen Angriff und Verteidigung und der zwischen religiöser und politischer Motivation und Gegnerdefinition*) und es biete sich an, direkt bei letzteren zu bleiben, anstatt hier ausführlich über erstere zu disktuieren, nur am Ende festzustellen, dass Vieles gar nicht übertragbar ist.

(*: Ehe das realpolitisch zerpflückt wird betone ich noch einmal ausdrücklich, dass ich das Selbstverständnis wiedergebe. Das mag hinten und vorne nicht zu den realen Handlungen passen, aber es ist das einzige, worüber man zwei Organisationen, die mit vollkommen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und vollkommen verschiedenem Erfolg ihren Kampf führen, überhaupt vergleichen kann.)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage, wo sprach ich eigentlich vom "ultimativen Beweis" ? Es ist nur ein weiterer Beweis für den Judenhass im Islam. Falls du Quellen willst (die habe ich zwar schon geannnt, aber ich wiederhole es gerne):



Vom wiederholen werden sie nicht besser 



> Jetzt lässt der Artikel 7 der Charta der Hamas also "Interpretationsmöglichkeiten" zu?
> Die Verharmlosung hier wird ja immer besser
> 
> Na dann nenn mir doch mal die verschiedenen "Interpretationsmöglichkeiten" für diesen tollen Satz aus Artikel 7: Oh Muslim! Da ist ein Jude, der sich hinter mir versteckt; komm und töte ihn!.



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es dir Wortklauberei bringt, aber bitte, schwer fällt sie nicht:
Für sich genommen ist die von dir zitierte Zeile eine Einzelne Aufforderung einer unbekannten Person an eine unbekannte Person über eine unbekannte Person. Die Interpretationsmöglichkeiten reichen scheinbar von der Unterstellung eines universellen Hasses aller Muslime gegenüber alle Juden (wo auch immer das darin steht) bis hin zu einer abzulehnenden Tötungs-Aufforderung an eine nicht mehr existierende Person, die sich auf ein Opfer bezieht, dass zufällig Jude ist und die Todesstrafe aus komplett anderen, zahlreichen Gründen ggf. verdient hätte.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Rezept für Schokokuchen hineininterpretieren kann, aber diesseits davon ist, so ohne Kontext, wie du es präsentierst, fast alles möglich 



> Gegenfragen?



Helfen mir nicht dabei weiter, deine Argumentationsstruktur zu verstehen.
Wenn du sie nicht für weiter erklärungsbedürftig hälst, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die von mir verstandene Lächerlichkeit wohl der einzige Inhalt war.



> Inwiefern entlastet das Bild einer amerikanischen Klasse von 1941 jetzt die Hamas? Diesen Gedankengang musst du mir jetzt doch näher erläutern.



Wenn du den zweiten Link gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir vermutlich die Parallele aufgefallen: Zwei weitere Beispiele für die Verwendung des vorgestreckten rechten Armes als Grußformel, ohne dass es sich um einen Hitlergruß handelt, zeigen, dass die reine Abbildung einer derartigen Armhaltung keine verlässliche Aussage darüber machen kann, ob ein Hitlergruß beabsichtigt ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man also die Charta der Hamas zitiert, betreibt man also "Islamhetze". Herrlich, den Vertretern des Multi-Kulti-Wahns ist auch kein Vorwurf zu zynisch. Lass mich raten, Mitglied oder Wähler der Grünen?
> 
> Übrigens der Post den du von mir zitierst hast, hat auch noch einen schönen Artikel über den Gebrauch des Hitlergrußes. Darauf gehst du vorsichtshalber erst gar nicht ein was
> 
> ...


Danke für eine Antwort auf eine Frage, die ich nie gestellt habe, aber um noch mal nachzuhaken:
Welche Zeit wird nicht anbrechen?

PS: Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich rechts.


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2014)

Der Mann ist mir auf Anhieb sympathisch: Gaza-Krieg: "Gerechter unter den Völkern" wirft Israel Mord vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du den Koran jemals gelesen? Falls ja, warst du überhaupt in der Lage ihn richtig zu interpretieren? Nein, weder hast du ihn gelesen noch könntest du die Verse richtig interpretieren, hauptsache du trägst ein durch die Medien eingetrichtertes Bild des Islams nach Außen ohne dich jemals intensivst damit beschäftigt zu haben.



Du ich muss den Koran nicht lesen. Ich muss mir nur die Lebenssituation in den Ländern angucken, in denen der Islam an der Macht ist. Ganz ehrlich? Sowas brauche ich nicht. Und auch nicht die Begleiterscheinungen wie Judenhass, Frauenunterdrückung und das Töten von Homosexuellen. Und genau für sowas (und noch mehr) steht der Islam.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem im Islam sind die tausenden falschen Überlieferungen und Hadithe (Aussagen von muslimischen Heiligen) auf die sich u.a. Extremisten wie die ISIS, Taliban und auch die Hamas stützen und womit sie ihr Handeln rechtfertigen. Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Überlieferungen wo sich sowohl die Sunniten als auch die Schiiten einig sind dass diese zu 100% wahr sind da sie auf Überlieferungen beiderseits vorhanden sind.



Das größte Problem ist, das der Islam nie etwas vergleichbares wie die Aufklärung durchgemacht hat. Die sind im Mittelalter hängen geblieben. Im Jahre 2014 Menschen für den Abfall vom Glauben, Homosexualität oder Ehebruch zu töten, nenn ich einfach nur krank.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt für die Interpretation des Korans wozu nicht einmal der Großteil der Muslime fähig ist, wie man sieht. Ich könnte dir genauso aus der Bibel sowie aus der Thora absolut barbarische Verse zitieren, aber das ist nunmal so da zu diesen Zeiten völlig andere Umstände herrschten. Das könnten wir dir ganze Nacht machen, zu einem Ergebnis kommen würden wir nicht.



Und wann sind das letzte mal christliche Fundamentlisten brandschatzend, mordend und vergewaltigend durch Länder gezogen? In der islamischen Welt sehen wir sowas, hier und heute im Jahre 2014.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Leute wie du können nichts anderes als eine Seite zu verteidigen und die andere zu Verurteilen, genauso wie es die Kriegstreiber tun. Anstatt mal Fehler auf beiden Seiten zu akzeptieren und die verschiedenen Beweggründe diverser Parteien nachzuvollziehen verurteilt man einfach - klasse herangehensweise.



Aus Sicht der Araber ist der Fehler der Juden, dass sie Juden sind. Tut mir leid solche Beweggründe kann und will ich weder nachvollziehen noch akzeptieren.

Gute Zitate hierzu: 

„Frieden wird es geben, wenn die Araber ihre Kinder mehr lieben, als sie uns hassen.“

„Die Moslems können kämpfen und verlieren, und dann wiederkommen und erneut kämpfen. Aber Israel kann nur einmal verlieren.“

„Die Araber wollen uns tot sehen. Wir wollen leben. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss.“

Alle von Golda Meir (israelische Ministerpräsidentin)



Beam39 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es absolut dämlich von der Hamas einen aussichtslosen Krieg zu führen und somit seine eigenen und andere Leute umzubringen, aber ihr Aufstand ist auf der anderen Seite auch nachzuvollziehen wenn man mal sieht wie ungerecht u.a. die Wasserverteilung etc. da unten seit Jahrzehnten ist.



Die sogenannten "Palästinenser" haben eine der höchsten Bevölkerungswachstumraten weltweit. Das Problem mit dem Wasserverbrauch ist deren selbstgemachtes Problem. Zuviel Bevölkerung für zu wenig Wasser.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Sie WAR. Aber zweifelsohne gibt es heutzutage - Gott sei Dank - Muslime die in der Demokratie und in der Moderne angekommen sind, auch wenn du davon in deinem Bunker vor deinem Bildschirm nichts mitbekommst.



1.) Sie ist. Die Scharia ist ein untrennbarer Bestandteil des Islams. 
2.) Muslime sind nur dort "modern" und "demokratisch" wo sie in der Unterzahl sind. Den echten Islam erlebst du dort, wo der Islam die deutliche Mehrheit hat. Und da sieht es dann doch sehr düster aus mit der "Demokratie" und "Moderne".



Beam39 schrieb:


> *Leuten wie dir gehört der Mund verboten*, weil du zu der Sorte Mensch gehörst die diskriminieren und nicht in der Lage ist Dinge objektiv zu betrachten. In jedem Glauben soll der Friede im Mittelpunkt stehen. Das versuchen Leute, egal ob im Islam, Judentum oder auch im christlichen, die den Kern des Glaubens wirklich gerafft haben durchzusetzen - deinen Aussagen nach zu urteilen bist du also alles, nur kein Christ. Menschen die ihre Religion wirklich verinnerlicht und verstanden haben verurteilen keine andersgläubigen sondern akzeptieren und respektieren andere Religionen und wollen in Frieden und glücklich mit ihnen zusammenleben.



Ein Satz vorher noch von "Moderne" und "Demokratie" reden und hier schon Versuchen die Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit einzuschränken. Passt ja zu Islam, da sind ja auch keine abfällige Bemerkungen erlaubt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vom wiederholen werden sie nicht besser



Aber auch nicht schlechter und vorallem nicht unwahrer. Zumal ich bisher fast der einzige bin der Quellen liefert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es dir Wortklauberei bringt, aber bitte, schwer fällt sie nicht:
> Für sich genommen ist die von dir zitierte Zeile eine Einzelne Aufforderung einer unbekannten Person an eine unbekannte Person über eine unbekannte Person. Die Interpretationsmöglichkeiten reichen scheinbar von der Unterstellung eines universellen Hasses aller Muslime gegenüber alle Juden (wo auch immer das darin steht) bis hin zu einer abzulehnenden Tötungs-Aufforderung an eine nicht mehr existierende Person, die sich auf ein Opfer bezieht, dass zufällig Jude ist und die Todesstrafe aus komplett anderen, zahlreichen Gründen ggf. verdient hätte.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Rezept für Schokokuchen hineininterpretieren kann, aber diesseits davon ist, so ohne Kontext, wie du es präsentierst, fast alles möglich



Es ist eine Aufforderung an jeden Muslim, die Juden zu töten. Man kann das noch so sehr verharmlosen, aber nichts anderes sagt der Satz aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Helfen mir nicht dabei weiter, deine Argumentationsstruktur zu verstehen.
> Wenn du sie nicht für weiter erklärungsbedürftig hälst, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die von mir verstandene Lächerlichkeit wohl der einzige Inhalt war.



Also wenn ein Besuch in Auschwitz, die Aussage man wolle dies auch für das eigenen Land und die Aufstellung einer Waffen-SS-Divison, für dich "Lächerlichkeiten" sind, dann ist an dieser Stelle jede weitere Disskusion sinnlos geworden. Anscheinend willst du den judenfeindlichen Charakter der Araber (bedingt duch den Islam) nicht erkennen. Wenn dir selbst harte Fakten nicht mehr als das Wort "Lächerlichkeit" entlocken, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du den zweiten Link gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir vermutlich die Parallele aufgefallen: Zwei weitere Beispiele für die Verwendung des vorgestreckten rechten Armes als Grußformel, ohne dass es sich um einen Hitlergruß handelt, zeigen, dass die reine Abbildung einer derartigen Armhaltung keine verlässliche Aussage darüber machen kann, ob ein Hitlergruß beabsichtigt ist.



Und du willst mir jetzt allen ernstes weißmachen, die Hamas wüsste nicht was sie da tut, wenn sie den Hitlergruß macht? Lass mich raten, dass ist wie mit der Charta der Hamas, die werden einfach nur missverstanden?

Es gibt ja wohl einen Unterschied zwischen einer (vermutlich unpolitischen) Klasse und einer Terrororganisation bei der ich schon mit mehreren Quellen, deren Judenhass bewiesen habe. 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Danke für eine Antwort auf eine Frage, die ich nie gestellt habe, aber um noch mal nachzuhaken:
> Welche Zeit wird nicht anbrechen?
> 
> PS: Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich rechts.



Ich wollte dir nur zeigen, dass das keine "Islamhetze" ist, sondern die harten Fakten bezüglich des Judenhasses im Islam. 

Zu deiner Frage:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 7 der Charta erklärt das Töten von Juden – nicht nur von jüdischen Bürgern Israels oder Zionisten – zur unbedingten Pflicht jedes Muslims, indem sie sie zur Voraussetzung für das Kommen des Jüngsten Gerichts erklärt.



Macht den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams nur noch deutlicher. Nach Ansicht des Propheten Mohammed kann das jüngste Gericht für Muslime *nur dann* eintreten, wenn alle Juden getötet werden.



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Mann ist mir auf Anhieb sympathisch: Gaza-Krieg: "Gerechter unter den Völkern" wirft Israel Mord vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und mir ist dieser Mann sympatisch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

> Und wann sind das letzte mal christliche Fundamentlisten brandschatzend, mordend und vergewaltigend durch Länder gezogen? In der islamischen Welt sehen wir sowas, hier und heute im Jahre 2014.


Bei so ziemlich jedem Auslandseinsatz der USA, obwohl ich bei den Vergewaltigungen nicht sicher bin. 



> Macht den judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams nur noch deutlicher. Nach Ansicht des Propheten Mohammed kann das jüngste Gericht für Muslime nur dann eintreten, wenn alle Juden getötet werden.


Ja und vielleicht findest du noch eine für dich passendere Übersetzung. 
Zuerst steht, dass die Zeit nicht kommen wird und dann ist es auf jeden Fall das jüngste Gericht. 

Ich habe zwar mit Moslems über diese Passage geredet und die sagten, dass dort nicht zum Judenmord aufgerufen wird, aber was wissen schon Leute, die den Koran gelesen haben. 
Und nein, die würden mich bezgl. ihrer Ansichten nicht belügen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei so ziemlich jedem Auslandseinsatz der USA, obwohl ich bei den Vergewaltigungen nicht sicher bin.
> 
> 
> Ja und vielleicht findest du noch eine für dich passendere Übersetzung.
> ...


 
Aha, ich wüsste nicht dass die US Army aus christlichen Gründen handelt. Ich wusste gar nicht dass das eine christliche Organisation ist....
Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, die christlich fundamentalistische US Army zog mordernd und vergwaltigend durch irgendwelche Länder aus religiösen Gründen und mit dem Ziel der Errichtung eines christlichen Staates, interessant. 

Was irgendwelche Moslems hier über die Aussage meinen, was sogar wahrscheinlich gelogen ist denn ein Moslem darf nicht-Muslime anlügen, ist irrelevant.
Dort steht genau was da steht und das ist nicht misszuverstehen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Aha, ich wüsste nicht dass die US Army aus christlichen Gründen handelt. Ich wusste gar nicht dass das eine christliche Organisation ist....



Bei George Bush bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 
Aber aus christlichen Gründen sind sie nicht in den Irak marschiert. Eher aus weltlichen bzw. materiellen Gründen. 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, die christlich fundamentalistische US Army zog mordernd und vergwaltigend durch irgendwelche Länder aus religiösen Gründen und mit dem Ziel der Errichtung eines christlichen Staates, interessant.


 
In den USA gibt es zwar ein paar Spinner wie die christlichen Rechten aber ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht daran erinnern dass die USA in die Arabische Welt einmarschiert sind um einen christlich fundamentalistischen Staat zu erzwingen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei George Bush bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Aber aus christlichen Gründen sind sie nicht in den Irak marschiert. Eher aus weltlichen bzw. materiellen Gründen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das war auch sarkastisch auf diesen Kommentar hier bezogen 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wann sind das letzte mal christliche Fundamentlisten brandschatzend, mordend und vergewaltigend durch Länder gezogen? In der islamischen Welt sehen wir sowas, hier und heute im Jahre 2014.


 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei so ziemlich jedem Auslandseinsatz der USA, obwohl ich bei den Vergewaltigungen nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Aha, ich wüsste nicht dass die US Army aus christlichen Gründen handelt. Ich wusste gar nicht dass das eine christliche Organisation ist....
> Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, die christlich fundamentalistische US Army zog mordernd und vergwaltigend durch irgendwelche Länder aus religiösen Gründen und mit dem Ziel der Errichtung eines christlichen Staates, interessant.
> 
> Was irgendwelche Moslems hier über die Aussage meinen, was sogar wahrscheinlich gelogen ist denn ein Moslem darf nicht-Muslime anlügen, ist irrelevant.
> Dort steht genau was da steht und das ist nicht misszuverstehen.


Klar, den Soldaten wurde sicher gesagt, dass sie für billigen Benzin sterben sollen und die sind darauf alle los gerannt. 
Die USA wollen ihre Demokratie der ganzen Welt diktieren und dort drüben sind eben sehr viele Gläubige. 

Und nein, ich wurde nicht von diesen Moslems belogen, da sie keinen Grund dafür hatten. Zumindest nicht bei mir. 
Dort steht übrigens, dass die Zeit nicht anbrechen wird und das kann das jüngste Gericht sein, oder die Zeit, in der der Islam die Herrschaft ergreift, oder die Zeit des Friedens, ohne irgendwelche Besatzer,...
Ein 'Das jüngste Gericht wird nur dann kommen, wenn alle Juden getötet wurden.' schreibt sich dann doch etwas anders und liese auch keinen Raum für Interpretationen, die hier und bei Islamisten ja doch ganz gerne vorkommen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Ich kenne "das jüngste Gericht" eigentlich nur aus den Terminator Filmen.

Aber was hat die "Verbreitung der Demokratie" der USA mit dem Nahost Konflikt zu tun?
Israel ist der einzige demokratische Staat Rechtstaatlichkeit in der Gegend.
Die anderen Staaten sollten erst mal vor ihrer eigenen Haustür zu kehren bevor sie andere anmaulen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein 'Das jüngste Gericht wird nur dann kommen, wenn alle Juden getötet wurden.' schreibt sich dann doch etwas anders und liese auch keinen Raum für Interpretationen, die hier und bei Islamisten ja doch ganz gerne vorkommen.


 
Nein, das sagt genau das aus was du gerade geschrieben hast;
Das jüngste Gericht wird nicht kommen bevor nicht alle Juden getötet werden.

„Die Stunde des Gerichtes wird nicht kommen, bevor Muslime nicht die Juden bekämpfen und töten, so dass sich die Juden hinter Bäumen und Steinen verstecken und jeder Baum und Stein wird sagen: 'Oh Muslim, oh Diener Allahs, ein Jude ist hinter mir, komm und töte ihn!'“

– Sahih Muslim Buch 41, Nummer 6981,[39] zitiert in Artikel 7


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Die Zeit wird nicht anbrechen, steht wiederum hier. 

Was bei der Hamas in deren Charta jetzt für eine Formulierung steht, ist für diesen Fall egal. 
Ich behaupte sicher nicht, dass auch nur einer von denen den Israelis freundlich gesonnen ist, aber von einer eigenen Interpretation auf den Judenhass des ganzen Islams zu schließen, ist schon ziemliche Hetze.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei so ziemlich jedem Auslandseinsatz der USA, obwohl ich bei den Vergewaltigungen nicht sicher bin.



Wusste gar nicht das sich die US-Army auf die Bibel bezieht in ihren Statuten. Kannst du mir da nähreres erzählen?

Hat die US-Army eine vergleichbare Charta wo der Tod der Nicht-Christen gefordert wird?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja und vielleicht findest du noch eine für dich passendere Übersetzung.
> Zuerst steht, dass die Zeit nicht kommen wird und dann ist es auf jeden Fall das jüngste Gericht.



Ja die Zeit des jüngsten Gerichts wird nicht kommen. Kannst du hier nachlesen.

Ich habe jetzt schon mehr als einmal Quellen geliefert. Wo sind eigentlich deine Quellen?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar mit Moslems über diese Passage geredet und die sagten, dass dort nicht zum Judenmord aufgerufen wird, aber was wissen schon Leute, die den Koran gelesen haben.
> Und nein, die würden mich bezgl. ihrer Ansichten nicht belügen.



Sind ja nur die Worte ihres Propheten. Es ist eine eindeutige Aufforderung an alle Muslime, alle Juden zu töten. Und bevor nicht alle Juden getötet sind, wird laut Aussage Mohammeds das jüngste Gericht nicht eintreten. Das ist gemeint mit dem Satz: Die Zeit wird nicht kommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Steht doch schon auf dem 1$ Schein: In God We Trust 
Was für eine Charta die US-Armee hat, ist egal, es zählt nur, was sie machen. 

Und um mich wieder mal zu wiederholen:
Was bei der Hamas in der Charta steht, ist für diesen Fall egal, auch wenn du es noch so oft verlinkst. 
Du hast selbst mit der Formulierung 'die Zeit wird nicht kommen' angefangen, daraufhin den ganzen Koran interpretiert, ohne ihn gelesen zu haben und dem ganzen Islam den Hass auf Juden unterstellt. 
Reife Leistung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Steht doch schon auf dem 1$ Schein: In God We Trust
> Was für eine Charta die US-Armee hat, ist egal, es zählt nur, was sie machen.



Also weil auf dem 1 Dollar-Schein "In God we Trust" steht, muss die US-Army also eine christliche Terrororganisation sein?

Seems legit.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und um mich wieder mal zu wiederholen:
> Was bei der Hamas in der Charta steht, ist für diesen Fall egal, auch wenn du es noch so oft verlinkst.
> Du hast selbst mit der Formulierung 'die Zeit wird nicht kommen' angefangen, daraufhin den ganzen Koran interpretiert, ohne ihn gelesen zu haben und dem ganzen Islam den Hass auf Juden unterstellt.
> Reife Leistung.



Ich habe mehr als nur die Charta der Hamas geliefert, warum beschränkst du dich nur darauf? Hitlergruß bei arabischen Terrororganistionen, die Holocaustleugnung, die Benennung der Qassam-Brigaden nach einem Terroristen der zum Juden-Mord aufgerufen hat, die Verbindung von Mohammed Amin al-Husseini zum Hitlerregmie und seine Rolle als Mentor von Jassir Arafat (einem weiteren arabischen Terroristen) usw.

Ich habe für all das mehrere Quellen geliefert. Und du hängst dich nur an der Charta der Hamas auf.

Zumal der Satz eindeutig ist: 

„Die Stunde des Gerichtes wird nicht kommen, bevor Muslime nicht die Juden bekämpfen und töten, so dass sich die Juden hinter Bäumen und Steinen verstecken und jeder Baum und Stein wird sagen: 'Oh Muslim, oh Diener Allahs, ein Jude ist hinter mir, komm und töte ihn!'“

Moslems sollen Juden töten. Ein Satz gesprochen von ihrem Propheten. Und ich muss den Koran nicht lesen, ich muss nur sehen wie es in den Ländern aussieht wo der Islam die Herrschaft hat.

Ich muss auch nicht "Mein Kampf" lesen, um zu wissen das der Nationalsozialismus eine antidemokratische, rassistische Idologie war. Es reicht die Taten zu sehen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, den Soldaten wurde sicher gesagt, dass sie für billigen Benzin sterben sollen und die sind darauf alle los gerannt.
> Die USA wollen ihre Demokratie der ganzen Welt diktieren und dort drüben sind eben sehr viele Gläubige.



Ich sehe leider nicht die verbindung zwischen kreuzügen und der demokratie


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also weil auf dem 1 Dollar-Schein "In God we Trust" steht, muss die US-Army also eine christliche Terrororganisation sein?
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> ...


Du hast die Charta der Hamas ein paar mal verlinkt, nicht ich. 

Zuerst hast du noch schön gepostet, dass die Zeit nicht anbrechen wird und jetzt ist es schon fix die Stunde des Gerichtes. 
Egal, man muss ja nicht den Koran gelesen haben, um zu wissen, was drin steht, denn es reicht ja schon, wenn man sich islamische Staaten anschaut, die den Koran zwar selbst unterschiedlich auslegen, aber egal. 

Bzgl. USA:
Es wurde ein Bespiel für eine mordende und brandschatzende, christliche Armee "gefordert" und das ist die US-Armee nunmal. 
Aber wir können uns auch für die nächsten fünf Minuten darauf einigen, dass nur der Islam ungerechtfertigt mordet und brandschatzt, danach bin ich dann wieder der Meinung, dass sie nicht die Einzigen sind. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich sehe leider nicht die verbindung zwischen kreuzügen und der demokratie


Öl?


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Öl?


 
Was hat die Energieversorgung mit Demokratie zu tun?
Die USa und auch andere westliche Ländern machen hervorragende Geschäfte mit Saudi Arabien und das Land ist nun alles andere aber keine Demokratie und da ist auch keine Armee drin und will denen Demokratie vermitteln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Der "" hat schon seinen Grund.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der "" hat schon seinen Grund.


 
Du musst nur aufpassen dass das nicht als Spamm gewertet wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Nö, Spam ist, wenn man brav liked und dann kurz drauf später das Selbe schreibt und ein Missbrauch der Likefunktion ist es, wenn man sich gegenseitig mit Likes auf die Schulter klopft, um eine breite Front zu erzeugen und so Leute mit anderer Meinung klein zu reden versucht.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

Dann muss ich dir sagen dass deine Meinung schon sehr fragwürdig ist, immerhin setzt du die US Army mit der ISIS gleich.

Wenn ich kurz auf deine Signatur schaue und sehe dass du ziemlich von Apple begeistert bist, frage ich mich ob du nicht irgendwie ein bisschen hypokritisch bist.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wenn ich kurz auf deine Signatur schaue und sehe dass du ziemlich von Apple begeistert bist, frage ich mich ob du nicht irgendwie ein bisschen hypokritisch bist.


 
Jetzt wirst du aber persönlich. 
Ist doch egal von welcher Firma Nailgun seine Multimedia Produkte kauft.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dir sagen dass deine Meinung schon sehr fragwürdig ist, immerhin setzt du die US Army mit der ISIS gleich.
> 
> Wenn ich kurz auf deine Signatur schaue und sehe dass du ziemlich von Apple begeistert bist, frage ich mich ob du nicht irgendwie ein bisschen hypokritisch bist.


Es wurde ein Beispiel für eine mordende und brandschatzende, christliche Armee gefordert und das habe ich geliefert. 
Sollten die Buddhisten plötzlich die Mehrheit in den Staaten haben und die USA plötzlich aus reiner Nächstenliebe andere Länder angreifen, ziehe ich meine Aussage natürlich zurück. 

Das ist hier aber genau so wenig das Thema wie meine Sig und meine bevorzugten Produkte.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Beispiel für eine mordende und brandschatzende, christliche Armee gefordert und das habe ich geliefert.


 
Nur weil die Mehrzahl der Leute in der Armee Christen sind haben die aber nicht das Ziel irgendwo auf der Welt einen christlich geprägten Gottesstaat zu errichten.
Außerdem gibt es schon einen christlich geprägten Gottesstaat auf der Erde. 
Ich glaube der ist in Rom.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Es wurde ja nicht nach dem Ziel, sondern nach deren Glauben und Handeln gefragt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist hier aber genau so wenig das Thema wie meine Sig und meine bevorzugten Produkte.



Naja, das hat damit was zu tun weil Apple wohl eine kapitalistische Firma ist und du scheinbar nicht sehr begeistert von kapitalistischen Amerikanern bist, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr mit dir zu diskutieren.
Du solltest einfach ein bisschen mehr Eigenwahrnehmung zeigen, scheinbar verstehst du teilweise selber nicht ganz was du von dir gibst. Da ist jetzt weder ein persönlicher Angriff noch sonst was, nur ein kleiner Hinweis/Bitte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2014)

Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Kapitalismus, aber du musst ja nicht auf meine Beiträge eingehen, wenn du sie nicht verstehst.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wurde ja nicht nach dem Ziel, sondern nach deren Glauben und Handeln gefragt.


 
Aber die Armee hat nicht als christliche Armee fungiert sondern einfach das gemacht was sie machen sollte.
Also die Iraker schlagen und die Ölfelder sichern und nach Massenvernichtungswaffen suchen die nie da waren.
Hätte George bessere Leute gehabt hätten sie welche gefunden. 

Aber trotzdem weit ab vom eigentlichen Thema wie ich finde.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also die Iraker schlagen und die Ölfelder sichern und nach Massenvernichtungswaffen suchen die nie da waren.


 Nie da waren? So?
WikiLeaks Show WMD Hunt Continued in Iraq – With Surprising Results | Danger Room | WIRED
Wikileaks documents show WMDs found in Iraq « Hot Air
Wikileaks: Iraq war logs claim Iran supplied chemical weapons to Iraq - Telegraph
U.S. removes 'yellowcake' from Iraq - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - Conflict in Iraq | NBC News
National Ground Intelligence Center Report Key Points on the Recovery of Chemical Munitions in Iraq


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

Die WMDs waren doch großteils irgendwelche als Senfgas-Bomben, die zwar gefährlich sind, aber lange keinen Kriegsgrund darstellen. 

Egal, aber immerhin ist es nicht so weit gekommen, dass Hussein gefährliche Massenvernichtungswaffen besessen hat.


----------



## Captn (18. August 2014)

Ein guter Bekannter einer meiner Onkel äußerte etwas, aus meiner Sicht, sehr interessantes zu dem Konflikt. Man muss vorab sagen, dass dieser Jude ist. Und zwar sagte er, dass er das Verhalten Israels überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, da den Juden seit ihrer Existenz so oft ähnliche Dinge wiederfahren sind, wie nun seit etlichen Jahren Palästina auch. Schließlich ist Israel nun nicht mehr in der Opferrolle, wie es oft genug in der Vergangenheit der Fall war. 
Ich finde das relativ beeindruckend, dass gerade jemand wie er so etwas sagt.


----------



## bingo88 (19. August 2014)

Irgendiwe haben mich die Fernsehbilder an 2005(?) erinnert, als der letzte Angriff stattfand. Irgendwie ist das alles ein Status Quo. Erst wird provoziert, dann folgt die asymmetrische Kriegsführung mit der Mehrzahl der Opfer auf Seiten Palästinenser, anschließend ein brüchiger "Frieden". Nach ein paar Jahren wiederholt sich das ganze dann. So traurig das auch ist.

Ehrlich gesagt, bereiten mir diese IS-Terroristen momentan aber größere Sorgen. Das entwickelt sich zu einem größeren Problem und ich befürchte, mit konventionellen Mitteln werden die nicht zu stoppen sein.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ein guter Bekannter einer meiner Onkel äußerte etwas, aus meiner Sicht, sehr interessantes zu dem Konflikt. Man muss vorab sagen, dass dieser Jude ist. Und zwar sagte er, dass er das Verhalten Israels überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, da den Juden seit ihrer Existenz so oft ähnliche Dinge wiederfahren sind, wie nun seit etlichen Jahren Palästina auch. Schließlich ist Israel nun nicht mehr in der Opferrolle, wie es oft genug in der Vergangenheit der Fall war.
> Ich finde das relativ beeindruckend, dass gerade jemand wie er so etwas sagt.


 
Die Ethnie des Kollegen deines Onkels und seine Aussage ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, tut mir leid.


----------



## Captn (19. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die Ethnie deines Grossvaters und seine Aussage ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, tut mir leid.



Großvater? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Edit: Ah, ich sehe gerade. Da hat wohl jemand wieder einfach nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## acc (19. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die Ethnie des Kollegen deines Onkels und seine Aussage ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, tut mir leid.


 
welche fakten? die ethnische säuberung , die die juden vor fast 70 jahren durchgezogen haben und den palästinensern demzufolge ein recht auf widerstand gibt? von den rechten, die die palästinenser weiterhin auf ihr eigentum von damals haben, reden wir erst gar nicht .


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. August 2014)

acc schrieb:


> welche fakten? die ethnische säuberung , die die juden vor fast 70 jahren durchgezogen haben und den palästinensern demzufolge ein recht auf widerstand gibt? von den rechten, die die palästinenser weiterhin auf ihr eigentum von damals haben, reden wir erst gar nicht .


 
Witz komm raus.


----------



## acc (19. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Witz komm raus.


 
ist kein witz, sondern historische fakten. die sollte man schon kennen, bevor man meint, sich eine meinung bilden zu können.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. August 2014)

Ach, lies dir die letzten Seiten durch.
Ich werde jetzt ganz sicher nicht sinnbefreit mit dir diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe für all das mehrere Quellen geliefert.



Du hast eine kleine Hand voll Quellen zu 2-3 islamischen Extremistengruppierungen geliefert und daraus Behauptungen über sämtliche Muslime der Welt abgeleitet. Ich will nicht sagen, dass anderen wesentlich mehr geliefert hätten (wobei hier mehrfach Quellen genannt und von dir geflissentlich ignoriert wurden, genauso wie sämtliche Interpretationen von Quellen, die nicht 100% deiner Meinung entsprachen), aber dein eigener Standpunkt ist in etwas so gut untermauert, wie eine Analyse des Nahostkonfliktes anhand einer NPD-Parteizeitschrift:
Gar nicht.

Und damit zurück zur Realpolitik, Palästina und Israel...




acc schrieb:


> ist kein witz, sondern historische fakten. die sollte man schon kennen, bevor man meint, sich eine meinung bilden zu können.


 
Den historischen "Fakt" "ethnische Säuberung" solltest du bei Zeiten belegen. Denn irgendwie passt er nicht zu den heute in Israel lebenden muslimischen Palästinensern und zu der in der Region verwurzelten, ethnisch palästinensischen Juden. Eine teilweise Vertreibung ist noch lange keine ethnische Säuberung alias flächendeckender Genozid.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den historischen "Fakt" "ethnische Säuberung" solltest du bei Zeiten belegen. Denn irgendwie passt er nicht zu den heute in Israel lebenden muslimischen Palästinensern und zu der in der Region verwurzelten, ethnisch palästinensischen Juden. Eine teilweise Vertreibung ist noch lange keine ethnische Säuberung alias flächendeckender Genozid.


 
Super Worte


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast eine kleine Hand voll Quellen zu 2-3 islamischen Extremistengruppierungen geliefert und daraus Behauptungen über sämtliche Muslime der Welt abgeleitet. Ich will nicht sagen, dass anderen wesentlich mehr geliefert hätten (wobei hier mehrfach Quellen genannt und von dir geflissentlich ignoriert wurden, genauso wie sämtliche Interpretationen von Quellen, die nicht 100% deiner Meinung entsprachen), aber dein eigener Standpunkt ist in etwas so gut untermauert, wie eine Analyse des Nahostkonfliktes anhand einer NPD-Parteizeitschrift:
> Gar nicht.
> 
> Und damit zurück zur Realpolitik, Palästina und Israel...



Mir ist bewusst, dass das wahre Gesicht des Islams den meisten Verharmlosern nicht passt, aber es ändert nichts an folgendem Fakt. 

Die Hauptmotivation von Israels Feinden ist der Judenhass. Das kann man entweder einsehen (oder auch nicht), aber das ist die Realität im Nahen Osten.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch die Tatsache das von 1948-1967 (immerhin 19 Jahre lang) weder von Ägypten noch Jordanien (die in dieser Zeit die Herrschaft über den Gaza-Streifen, das Westjordanland und Ostjerusalem hatten) die Absicht hatten, den sogenannten "Palästinsern" bei der Staatsgründung zu helfen.

Die Araber wollten einfach die Juden loswerden. Das streiten die ja nicht mal ab. Sätzen wie "die Juden ins Meer treiben" oder "Vernichtungsfeldzug" wurden hier auch schonmehr zititert.

Und das habe ich auch schon Nailgun geschrieben, wenn ich wissen will wie der Islam ist, dann gucke mir nicht die Situationen an wo Muslime in der Minderheit sind, sondern dort wo der Islam herrscht. Und der gemeinsame Nenner in diesen Ländern ist: Fehlende Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Verfolgung von sexuellen und religösen Minderheiten, keine Presse-, Rede- und Demonstrationsfreiheit usw. bis hin zu Ländern wo es im Jahr 2014 die Todesstrafe für Ehebruch, Abfall vom Glauben oder Hexerei (ja das gibt es in Saudi-Arabien) gibt. 

Merkwürdigerweise ist die einzige Demokratie im Nahen Osten auch der einzige Staat wo Muslime nicht das sagen haben. Zufall?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den historischen "Fakt" "ethnische Säuberung" solltest du bei Zeiten belegen. Denn irgendwie passt er nicht zu den heute in Israel lebenden muslimischen Palästinensern und zu der in der Region verwurzelten, ethnisch palästinensischen Juden. Eine teilweise Vertreibung ist noch lange keine ethnische Säuberung alias flächendeckender Genozid.



Der angebliche Genozid an den sogenannten "Palästinser" ist auch immer ein beliebter Baustein in der Welt der "Israelkritker" (typischer Versuch von Täter-Opfer-Umkehr).

Merkwürdig nur das sich die Zahl der sogenannte Palästinser von 1995 (2.5 Mio) zu 2010 (5 Mio) verdoppelt hat. Das ist der erste Genozid in der Geschichte bei der sich das zu ermordende Volk vermehrt.

Aber Fakten interssieren die meisten "Israelkritiker" ja nicht. Hauptsache das Feindbild stimmt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2014)

> Mir ist bewusst, dass das wahre Gesicht des Islams den meisten Verharmlosern nicht passt, aber es ändert nichts an folgendem Fakt.


Welchem Fakt?
Du versuchst hier nur deine Meinung als Fakt zu verkaufen. 



> Die Hauptmotivation von Israels Feinden ist der Judenhass. Das kann man entweder einsehen (oder auch nicht), aber das ist die Realität im Nahen Osten.


Ach, jetzt doch nur im nahen Osten?
Vorhin hast du noch gegen den ganzen Islam gehetzt und jetzt beschränkst du dich zumindest geographisch. Naja, zumindest mal ein Fortschritt. 



> Bestes Beispiel ist doch die Tatsache das von 1948-1967 (immerhin 19 Jahre lang) weder von Ägypten noch Jordanien (die in dieser Zeit die Herrschaft über den Gaza-Streifen, das Westjordanland und Ostjerusalem hatten) die Absicht hatten, den sogenannten "Palästinsern" bei der Staatsgründung zu helfen.


Hm, wie oft hat denn bis jetzt ein Staat Land an irgendein Volk verschenkt?
Das passierte höchstens ein paar mal aus Imagegründen, ansonsten geht das nur, wenn man sich Gerechtigkeit kauft. 



> Die Araber wollten einfach die Juden loswerden. Das streiten die ja nicht mal ab. Sätzen wie "die Juden ins Meer treiben" oder "Vernichtungsfeldzug" wurden hier auch schonmehr zititert.


Und zum Glück stammten hier die Zitate von Arabern und nicht von Islamisten, was sie zumindest etwas repräsentativer macht. 

Ich hätte allerdings auch ein Problem damit, wenn plötzlich vor meiner Nase ein neuer Staat gegründet und ich enteignet werden würde, aber das sieht wohl jeder anders. 



> Und das habe ich auch schon Nailgun geschrieben, wenn ich wissen will wie der Islam ist, dann gucke mir nicht die Situationen an wo Muslime in der Minderheit sind, sondern dort wo der Islam herrscht. Und der gemeinsame Nenner in diesen Ländern ist: Fehlende Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Verfolgung von sexuellen und religösen Minderheiten, keine Presse-, Rede- und Demonstrationsfreiheit usw. bis hin zu Ländern wo es im Jahr 2014 die Todesstrafe für Ehebruch, Abfall vom Glauben oder Hexerei (ja das gibt es in Saudi-Arabien) gibt.


Und wenn ich wissen will, wie ihr Deutschen drauf seid, brauche ich mir ja nur das Programm der NPD anzuschauen. 
Hey, dann wärst du ja ein Nazi. 

Demokratie ist übrigens etwas ganz seltenes auf dieser Welt, denn wir können nur wählen, was uns die Parteien vorsetzen. 
Die Schweizer können wenigstens ein paar relevante Sachen selbst entscheiden und das war's bei uns so ziemlich. 
Es wurden hier aber auch schon islamische Staaten genannt, in denen das Volk wählen kann, aber damit du nicht von deiner Hetze abweichen musst, wurden sie von dir ja sofort als 'nicht demokratisch genug, um als Beispiel zu dienen' erklärt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. August 2014)

eins ist klar ISIS oder IS ist so böse das man gegen die alle mittel einsetzen muss sogar Steubomben, Giftgas und Co. 

James Foley: Islamischer Staat im Irak macht Jagd auf Journalisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland...s-fotografen-enthauptet-haben_id_4072019.html

wie böse die Hamas ist habe ich für mich noch nicht entschieden im moment ist Israel genauso schlimm nur am längeren Hebel denn jede Rakete selbst wenn sie keinen Schaden macht gleich zu beantworten mit Bomben ist nicht unbedingt der richtige Weg und solange sich die Hamas so eingeengt sieht wird sich nicht viel ändern in der Region hoffe das mit der 2 Statten Lösung wird irgendwann mal funktionieren

Im Moment steht die Abstimmung bei rund 64%, 4%, 31 % könnt ja mal Raten für was die jeweiligen %Angaben sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Welchem Fakt?
> Du versuchst hier nur deine Meinung als Fakt zu verkaufen.



Ich hab jetzt schon mehr als genug Quellen geliefert (Wiki-Artikel und Zeitungsartikel von renomierten Verlägen). Entweder du wiederlegst diese oder bringst bessere Quellen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt doch nur im nahen Osten?
> Vorhin hast du noch gegen den ganzen Islam gehetzt und jetzt beschränkst du dich zumindest geographisch. Naja, zumindest mal ein Fortschritt.



Was ist den die vorherrschende Religion im Nahen Osten? Doch wohl der Islam. Also ist das Problem am Nahostkonflikt ein religiöse. Womit wir wieder beim Anfangspunkt wären, dem judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, wie oft hat denn bis jetzt ein Staat Land an irgendein Volk verschenkt?
> Das passierte höchstens ein paar mal aus Imagegründen, ansonsten geht das nur, wenn man sich Gerechtigkeit kauft.



Ich denke die arabischen Ländern zeigen sich immer so solidarisch mit den sogenannten "Palästinesern"? Nach deiner Logik müssten sich dann ja eigenlich Ägypten und Jordanien bei Israel beschweren, denn Israel hat ja deren Staatsgebiet besetzt oder wie?

Ja wer denn nun? Wenn es ägyptisches und jordanisches Staatsgebiet war, dann haben die sogenannten "Palästienser" doch gar kein Recht sich bei Israel zu beschweren, sondern nur Ägypten und Jordanien.

Wenn es aber das Staatsgebiet der sogenannten "Palästinesern" war, dann müssten diese sich doch bei Ägypten und Jordanien beschweren, dass sie ihr Land von 1948-1967 besetzt hielten.

In beiden Fällen ist Israel aber für die Zeitraum von 1948-1967 unschuldig für diese Gebiete.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und zum Glück stammten hier die Zitate von Arabern und nicht von Islamisten, was sie zumindest etwas repräsentativer macht.
> 
> Ich hätte allerdings auch ein Problem damit, wenn plötzlich vor meiner Nase ein neuer Staat gegründet und ich enteignet werden würde, aber das sieht wohl jeder anders.



Siehe Punkt 1. Da die vorherrschende Religon der Islam ist sind Araber und Moslems im Nahen Osten (nahezu) das selbe (wobei es natürlich auch nichtislamische Araber gibt, aber das ist eine Minderheit), ergo sind diese Aussage religiös Motiviert.

Btw. wer wurde hier eigentlich "enteignet"? Das Gebiet Palästina war für über 500 Jahre Teil des osmanischen Reiches (ergo waren die Bewoher Osmanen). Das Osmanische Reich hat im 1 WK auf Seite der Mittelmächte gekämpft (das sind die, die den ersten Weltkrieg verloren haben). Großbritianien hat auf Seiten der Allierten gekämpft (das sind die, die den ersten Weltkrieg gewonnen haben) und hat als Siegerbeute das Gebiet Palästina bekommen (das muss einem nicht gefallen, aber das war damals Standard nach Kriegen, siehe Elsaß-Lothringen). Damit war Palästina Teil des britischen Empires.

Und Großbritianen hat dieses Gebiet nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg der UNO überstellt um es teilen zu lassen. Dazu hatte Großbritianen nach herrschender Meinung auch das Recht (war ja ihr Gebiet).

Btw. nichts anderes ist mit Ostpreußen passiert. Deutschland hat den Krieg verloren. Die Sowjetunion hat es erobert und es nach dem 2 WK Polen geschenkt. Bezweifelt heute irgendwer (außer ein paar ewiggestrigen) die Rechtmäßigkeit des polnischen Staatsgebietes? Warum also immer dieser Vorwurf bei Israel?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wenn ich wissen will, wie ihr Deutschen drauf seid, brauche ich mir ja nur das Programm der NPD anzuschauen.
> Hey, dann wärst du ja ein Nazi.



Gucken wird uns mal kurz die Länder (nicht nur Nachbarländer) um Israel an:

Türkei: 99% Muslime
Libanon: 59,7 % Muslime
Syrien: 88% Muslime
Irak: 97% Muslime (Staatsreligion)
Iran: 98% Muslime (Staatsreligion)
Jordanien: 93% Muslime (Staatsreligion)
Saudi-Arabien: 95-100% Muslime (Staatsreligion)
Ägypten: 90 Muslime (Staatsreligion)

Zum Vergleich

Wahrlerfolge der NPD bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen:

2005: 1,6%
2009: 1,5%
2013: 1,3%



Nailgun schrieb:


> Demokratie ist übrigens etwas ganz seltenes auf dieser Welt, denn wir können nur wählen, was uns die Parteien vorsetzen.
> Die Schweizer können wenigstens ein paar relevante Sachen selbst entscheiden und das war's bei uns so ziemlich.
> Es wurden hier aber auch schon islamische Staaten genannt, in denen das Volk wählen kann, aber damit du nicht von deiner Hetze abweichen musst, wurden sie von dir ja sofort als 'nicht demokratisch genug, um als Beispiel zu dienen' erklärt.



Dazu dieser Artikel:

Islamkritik : Wo bleibt der tolerante und demokratische Islam? - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - DIE WELT

Es bleibt trotzdem festzuhalten, dass das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, das demokratisch ist, auch das einzige ist, in denen Muslime nicht die Mehrheit stellen. Und diese sogenannten demokratische islamischen Ländern (es wurden von Treshold genau zwei genannt: Malaysia und Indonesien) konnte ich widerlegen. Nur weil man Wählen kann, heißt es nicht das ein Staat eine Demokratie ist. In Nordkorea darf das Volk auch "wählen".


----------



## bingo88 (20. August 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> eins ist klar ISIS oder IS ist so böse das man gegen die alle mittel einsetzen muss sogar Steubomben, Giftgas und Co.


 Gas würde vollkommen ausreichen. Allerdings meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass die Amis ihre Restbestände an VX bereits 2012 vernichtet haben...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. August 2014)

> Ich hab jetzt schon mehr als genug Quellen geliefert (Wiki-Artikel und Zeitungsartikel von renomierten Verlägen). Entweder du wiederlegst diese oder bringst bessere Quellen.


Du hast, nachdem du meine ursprüngliche Frage nicht beantworten wolltest/konntest, einfach ein "Koranzitat" der Hamas genommen, welche es sogar passend zu deiner Argumentation formuliert hat und ihr Handeln gerne als gottgewollt hin stellt. 
Soll ich jetzt deine Aussagen belegen, oder was??



> Was ist den die vorherrschende Religion im Nahen Osten? Doch wohl der Islam. Also ist das Problem am Nahostkonflikt ein religiöse. Womit wir wieder beim Anfangspunkt wären, dem judenfeindlichen Charakter des Islams.


Jep, jetzt sind wir wieder am Anfang:
Deine Hetze gegen den Islam. 



> Ich denke die arabischen Ländern zeigen sich immer so solidarisch mit den sogenannten "Palästinesern"? Nach deiner Logik müssten sich dann ja eigenlich Ägypten und Jordanien bei Israel beschweren, denn Israel hat ja deren Staatsgebiet besetzt oder wie?
> 
> Ja wer denn nun? Wenn es ägyptisches und jordanisches Staatsgebiet war, dann haben die sogenannten "Palästienser" doch gar kein Recht sich bei Israel zu beschweren, sondern nur Ägypten und Jordanien.
> 
> ...


Also ab 1967 sind sie schuldig? 

Ägypten hat sich doch mit Jordanien und ein paar anderen bei Israel "beschwert". 
Den "Palästinensern" war es vielleicht aber egal, dass die beiden ihr Land kontrollierten, waren ja Moslems. 



> Siehe Punkt 1. Da die vorherrschende Religon der Islam ist sind Araber und Moslems im Nahen Osten (nahezu) das selbe (wobei es natürlich auch nichtislamische Araber gibt, aber das ist eine Minderheit), ergo sind diese Aussage religiös Motiviert.
> 
> Btw. wer wurde hier eigentlich "enteignet"? Das Gebiet Palästina war für über 500 Jahre Teil des osmanischen Reiches (ergo waren die Bewoher Osmanen). Das Osmanische Reich hat im 1 WK auf Seite der Mittelmächte gekämpft (das sind die, die den ersten Weltkrieg verloren haben). Großbritianien hat auf Seiten der Allierten gekämpft (das sind die, die den ersten Weltkrieg gewonnen haben) und hat als Siegerbeute das Gebiet Palästina bekommen (das muss einem nicht gefallen, aber das war damals Standard nach Kriegen, siehe Elsaß-Lothringen). Damit war Palästina Teil des britischen Empires.
> 
> ...


Weil es Israel ohne die USA nicht mehr geben würde, während Deutschland eher keine Lust hat, Polen anzugreifen. 
Das Gebiet gehört dem, der es halten kann und das ist eben der aktuelle Besatzer. 

Ein Besitzer ist dann aber wieder was anderes und die Juden haben genau so viel Anspruch auf Israel, wie die Ureinwohner Amerikas auf ihr Land, aber denen fehlt da eher die Lobby dafür. 



> Gucken wird uns mal kurz die Länder (nicht nur Nachbarländer) um Israel an:
> ...


Gucken wir uns mal kurz ein einziges Koranzitat an, suchen uns dann eine passendere Formulierung und schließen dann auf die ganze Religion...



> Es bleibt trotzdem festzuhalten, dass das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, das demokratisch ist, auch das einzige ist, in denen Muslime nicht die Mehrheit stellen. Und diese sogenannten demokratische islamischen Ländern (es wurden von Treshold genau zwei genannt: Malaysia und Indonesien) konnte ich widerlegen. Nur weil man Wählen kann, heißt es nicht das ein Staat eine Demokratie ist. In Nordkorea darf das Volk auch "wählen".


Na dann passt es ja, dass ich unsere Parteiendiktatur in Österreich nicht als Demokratie sehe und schön dass du mir Recht gibst, dass Demokratie etwas ganz seltenes ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. August 2014)

Das nicht jedes Land eine wirkliche Demokratie verträgt sieht man ja am Irak und Ägypten.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2014)

Demokratie muss vom Volk aus kommen. Es erzwingen ist nie einfach oder gelingt.
Deutschland hat man nach der Nazi Zeit Demokratie "aufgezwungen" aber das Land und die Bevölkerung war auch am Boden.
Die waren froh dass ihnen die Siegermächte wieder auf die Füße geholfen haben.

Nur im arabischem Raum funktioniert das so nicht weil dort eine völlig andere Kultur herrscht als in Mitteleuropa.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2014)

Außerdem hatte Deutschland schon lange vorher ein Parlament. Die Demokratisierung wäre in Deutschland auch ohne Krieg weitergegangen. Ich schätze wir hätten wie die Briten ihre Queen einen Kaiser.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. August 2014)

nur wenns nicht den 1. WK gegeben hätte eher ein System wie die USA mit nur 2 Parteien


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast, nachdem du meine ursprüngliche Frage nicht beantworten wolltest/konntest, einfach ein "Koranzitat" der Hamas genommen, welche es sogar passend zu deiner Argumentation formuliert hat und ihr Handeln gerne als gottgewollt hin stellt.
> Soll ich jetzt deine Aussagen belegen, oder was??


 
Deine Frage.

Meine Antwort.

Ich habe deine Frage beantwort. Warum lügst du jetzt aufeinmal rum? Ich habe dir als Quelle sogar den Wiki-Artikel über die Hamas geliefert. Da steht dieser Ausspruch Mohammeds drin.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Jep, jetzt sind wir wieder am Anfang:
> Deine Hetze gegen den Islam.


 
Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, nennt man es "Islamhetze". 

Judenhass im Koran?: Die Wahrheit über Mursis Schweine-Zitat - Michael Wolffsohn - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Lass mich ragen, dieser Artikel ist auch "Islamhetze"?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also ab 1967 sind sie schuldig?



Wofür? Sich gegen Terroristen zu verteidigen? 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ägypten hat sich doch mit Jordanien und ein paar anderen bei Israel "beschwert".



Mit insgesamt 6 Staaten einen frisch gegründeten Staat zu überfallen würde ich ja "feige" nennen und nicht "beschwert". Insbesondere wenn die Bürger dieses Staats gerade 12 Jahre Nazi-Diktatur hinter sich haben und jetzt von den Arabern die gleichen rassistischen Sprüchen hören müssen. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> *Den "Palästinensern" war es vielleicht aber egal, dass die beiden ihr Land kontrollierten, waren ja Moslems. *



Genau das ist der entscheidende Satz. Du hast den Nahostkonflikt ja doch verstanden. Bravo.

Es geht den sogenannten "Palästinesern" nämlich gar nicht um ihr Land, es geht ihnen darum, dass Juden dort leben. Solange ihr Land von anderen Moslems besetzt war, war ihnen das egal. Genau das ist der Kernpunkt im Nahostkonflikt. Araber können die Anwesenheit von Juden nicht ertragen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil es Israel ohne die USA nicht mehr geben würde, während Deutschland eher keine Lust hat, Polen anzugreifen.
> Das Gebiet gehört dem, der es halten kann und das ist eben der aktuelle Besatzer.



Punkt 1. Warum sollte Israel als Atommacht die Hilfe der USA brauchen? Welche der Nachbarstaaten sollten Israel den gefährlich werden?
Punkt 2. Na nach der Logik gehört Israel das Land ja gleich doppelt 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein Besitzer ist dann aber wieder was anderes und die Juden haben genau so viel Anspruch auf Israel, wie die Ureinwohner Amerikas auf ihr Land, aber denen fehlt da eher die Lobby dafür.



Stimmt der "Besitzer" des Gebietes Palästina war Großbritianien und die haben es der UNO zur Teilung gegeben. Alles Rechtmäßig. Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Gucken wir uns mal kurz ein einziges Koranzitat an, suchen uns dann eine passendere Formulierung und schließen dann auf die ganze Religion...



Ich habe ja mehr als nur "1" Koranzitat gebracht, aber solche Sachen wie der Hitlergruß und die Holocaustleugnung kann man ja auch nicht so leicht leugnen, wie das Koranzitat oder?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Na dann passt es ja, dass ich unsere Parteiendiktatur in Österreich nicht als Demokratie sehe und schön dass du mir Recht gibst, dass Demokratie etwas ganz seltenes ist.


 
Demokratie ist etwas seltens?

Stimmt weltweit betrachtet ist die Aussage richtig.
Auf den Nahen Osten betracht auch (das ist nämlich nur Israel eine Demokratie).
Auf Europa bezogen ist es nicht mehr so selten, da sind fast alle Länder Demokratien.

Was jetzt Östereich mit dem Nahostkonflikt zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft, aber ein kleiner Punkt an dieser Stelle.

Du kannst deine Regierung abwählen, können die Bewohner des Gaza-Steifens das auch ?


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nur wenns nicht den 1. WK gegeben hätte eher ein System wie die USA mit nur 2 Parteien


 
Es ist relativ unbekannt, dass sich die Gründerväter der USA sich mit ihrem System am Hl. Römischen Reich Dt. Nation orientiert haben. 

Warum es ein 2 Parteien System in Deutschland hätte geben können ist mir völlig unklar. Bitte erläutern, klingt interessant.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. August 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist relativ unbekannt, dass sich die Gründerväter der USA sich mit ihrem System am Hl. Römischen Reich Dt. Nation orientiert haben.
> 
> Warum es ein 2 Parteien System in Deutschland hätte geben können ist mir völlig unklar. Bitte erläutern, klingt interessant.


 ist weit hergeholt sowie das mit dem Kaiser ... also am besten vergessen. Was wer wenn spielen bringt ehe nichts ...


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2014)

Es geht darum wie die Ereignisse die Politik beeinflusst haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2014)

> Ich habe deine Frage beantwort. Warum lügst du jetzt aufeinmal rum? Ich habe dir als Quelle sogar den Wiki-Artikel über die Hamas geliefert. Da steht dieser Ausspruch Mohammeds drin.


Nein, du hast nur eine für dich passendere Übersetzung der Hamas verwendet, welche ihr Handeln mit Koranzitaten gerne als gottgewollt hinstellt und wahrscheinlich sicher alle Islamisten sind. 

Dass sich Moslems aber ganz gerne mal gegenseitig die Birne einschlagen, sollte eigentlich schön zeigen, dass sie den Koran unterschiedlich auslegen, weswegen man eben nicht von Islamisten auf den Rest der 1,6 Milliarden Moslems schließen sollte, außer man hat natürlich persönliche Gründe. 



> Mit insgesamt 6 Staaten einen frisch gegründeten Staat zu überfallen würde ich ja "feige" nennen und nicht "beschwert". Insbesondere wenn die Bürger dieses Staats gerade 12 Jahre Nazi-Diktatur hinter sich haben und jetzt von den Arabern die gleichen rassistischen Sprüchen hören müssen.


Solltest du jemals in einem Krieg mein Vorgesetzter sein, erschieße mich bitte bevor du mir einen Befehl erteilst. 
Zuerst sollen die Hamas auf offenem Feld gegen Israel kämpfen und damals hätten alle warten sollen, bis Israel sich genügend abgesichert hat. 
Ok, hatten sie offensichtlich, aber mit deiner Logik würdest du in einem Krieg an Friendly-Fire sterben. 



> Es geht den sogenannten "Palästinesern" nämlich gar nicht um ihr Land, es geht ihnen darum, dass Juden dort leben. Solange ihr Land von anderen Moslems besetzt war, war ihnen das egal. Genau das ist der Kernpunkt im Nahostkonflikt. Araber können die Anwesenheit von Juden nicht ertragen.


Damit du mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit verstehst:
Würde die Schweiz jetzt plötzlich Österreich erobern, würde ich sie mit offenen Armen empfangen und ihnen mein Leben lang danken, wenn ich danach wie ein Schweizer leben könnte. 
Würde es ein anderes Land machen, würde ich mich bewaffnet im Wald verschanzen und gegen sie kämpfen. 
Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ich mit der Lebensweise des Besatzers konform gehe, oder eben nicht. 



> Punkt 1. Warum sollte Israel als Atommacht die Hilfe der USA brauchen? Welche der Nachbarstaaten sollten Israel den gefährlich werden?
> Punkt 2. Na nach der Logik gehört Israel das Land ja gleich doppelt


1. Militärische Hilfe brauchen sie jetzt nicht mehr. 
2. Dass ihnen das Land gehört, sieht man ja. Einen richtigen Anspruch darauf haben sie aber nicht. 



> Stimmt der "Besitzer" des Gebietes Palästina war Großbritianien und die haben es der UNO zur Teilung gegeben. Alles Rechtmäßig. Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem?


Klar, die Gegend zählt ja schon seit jeher zu den britischen Inseln...
Großbritannien war Besatzer und jetzt ist es eben Israel und als solcher muss man sich eben Kritik gefallen lassen und mit Gegenwehr rechnen. 



> Ich habe ja mehr als nur "1" Koranzitat gebracht, aber solche Sachen wie der Hitlergruß und die Holocaustleugnung kann man ja auch nicht so leicht leugnen, wie das Koranzitat oder?


Und den Rest des Korans hast du nicht gelesen, weil es ja reicht, wenn man sich ein paar islamische Länder anschaut, denn dann weiß man natürlich alles, egal, was in welchem Zusammenhang dort drinnen steht. 



> Demokratie ist etwas seltens?
> 
> Stimmt weltweit betrachtet ist die Aussage richtig.
> Auf den Nahen Osten betracht auch (das ist nämlich nur Israel eine Demokratie).
> ...


Ähm, ich kann nicht, ungültig, oder das was mir die Parteien vorsetzen wählen. 
Ich nenne das eine Parteiendiktatur und nicht Demokratie und bei euch in Deutschland sollte das nicht anders aussehen. 

Richtige Volksabstimmungen gibt es bei uns nicht, im Gegensatz zur Schweiz und wer bist du eigentlich, dass du für alle entscheiden willst, welche Regierungsform für sie am besten ist?


----------



## Seeefe (22. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, ich kann nicht, ungültig, oder das was mir die Parteien vorsetzen wählen.
> Ich nenne das eine Parteiendiktatur und nicht Demokratie und bei euch in Deutschland sollte das nicht anders aussehen.
> 
> Richtige Volksabstimmungen gibt es bei uns nicht, im Gegensatz zur Schweiz und wer bist du eigentlich, dass du für alle entscheiden willst, welche Regierungsform für sie am besten ist?


 
Alle 4 Jahre kann man in der BRD die Regierung absetzen, zumindest wenn das Wahlergebnis dies entscheidet. 

ParteiDIKTATUR, kann man dies bei besten Willen nicht nennen, den Diktatur sagt doch was ganz anderes aus.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, ich kann nicht, ungültig, oder das was mir die Parteien vorsetzen wählen.
> Ich nenne das eine Parteiendiktatur und nicht Demokratie und bei euch in Deutschland sollte das nicht anders aussehen.


 
Dann gründe eine Partei die exakt das erreichen will was du erreichen willst.
Denn das ist ja in einer Demokratie möglich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2014)

Und trotzdem wählen viel zu viele immer gleich, oder gleich das, wovon man kurzfristig am meisten haben könnte, ohne langfristig zu denken, weswegen es nichts bringt, eine eigene Partei zu gründen. 
Übrigens nannte ich es Parteiendiktatur, weil es ja mehrere sind und die bestimmen, was in ihrem Bereich auf dem Wahlzettel steht, denn Leute, die ihnen nicht ins Konzept passen, werden einfach hinten angestellt, egal wie fähig sie wirklich sind. 

Ich hätte z.B. gerne bei der Verlegung der Schengen Grenze eine Volksabstimmung gehabt, aber dann wäre es ja nicht passiert, weswegen das Volk erst gar nicht entscheiden durfte, aber das hat jetzt nicht mehr wirklich etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, außer dass manche gerne anderen Regierungsformen aufdiktieren wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

Vorschlag:
Wie wäre es mit mehr Diskussionen über Israel/Palästina und weniger zu Fakten erklärten Meinungen über bestimmte Religionen im allgemeinen, weniger unangemesse Verallgemeinerungen über Millionen von Menschen und weniger auf-der-Stelle-treten mit Diskussionspartnern, die nicht bereit sind, auf den Unterschied zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität (insbesondere mit willkürlich eingeteilten Rahmen) einzugehen?




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wie böse die Hamas ist habe ich für mich noch nicht entschieden im moment ist Israel genauso schlimm nur am längeren Hebel denn jede Rakete selbst wenn sie keinen Schaden macht gleich zu beantworten mit Bomben ist nicht unbedingt der richtige Weg und solange sich die Hamas so eingeengt sieht wird sich nicht viel ändern in der Region hoffe das mit der 2 Statten Lösung wird irgendwann mal funktionieren



Da sehe ich keine große Hoffnung. Es gibt bislang nicht einmal zwei klare Territorien, geschweige denn ein funktionierendes politisches System oder eine Verwaltung für Palästina. Das einzige, was doppelt vorhanden ist, sind Besitzansprüche und Gerechtigkeitsvorstellungen und die einzige Art, dies (ohne Millionen von Toten) zu ändern, wäre Verzicht in erheblichem Ausmaße. Und den wird es nicht geben, solange sich beide Seiten bei "Auge um zwei Augen, Zahn um Gebiss" einig sind. (Und da sollte man sich keine Illusionen drüber machen: Nur weil die eine Seite derzeit keine Möglichkeit hat, dies auch nur annährend umzusetzen, ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sie sich mit weniger zufrieden geben würde)




Threshold schrieb:


> Demokratie muss vom Volk aus kommen. Es erzwingen ist nie einfach oder gelingt.
> Deutschland hat man nach der Nazi Zeit Demokratie "aufgezwungen" aber das Land und die Bevölkerung war auch am Boden.
> Die waren froh dass ihnen die Siegermächte wieder auf die Füße geholfen haben.
> 
> Nur im arabischem Raum funktioniert das so nicht weil dort eine völlig andere Kultur herrscht als in Mitteleuropa.


 
Das imho nichts mit dem arabischen Raum als solchen zu tun. Z.B. Ägypten zeigt eigentlich ganz gute Demokratieansätze und hat auch eine gewisse Erfahrung mit (Schein-)Demokratie. Aber man müsste eben vorher den ganzen korrupten Filz der gleichen Grundreinigung unterziehen, den man in Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg zumindest versucht hat.

Was vermutlich nicht klappt: Eine Demokratie aus dem nichts aufzubauen. Demokratie ist auf das Volk angewiesen und aus Untertanen werden nicht über Nacht mündige Bürger. Mir würde spontan keine einzige Nation einfallen, die aus dem nichts heraus einen demokratischen Staat aufgebaut hat. Am nahesten kommen noch die USA, aber die waren anfangs auch eher ein lockeres Bündnis von verschiedenen (älteren) Selbstorganisationen und es hat gedauert, bis sie zu einer einheitlichen Demokratie wurden (einige würden sagen: Es dauert noch immer  ). Die meisten andern Staaten sind wenigstens einmal in die Monarchie bzw. Diktatur zurückgefallen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

Hier gibt es eigentlich keine friedliche Einigung unter den Konfliktpartnern mehr.

 Da hilft letztendlich nur noch die radikale Lösung.

 Ausrotten und fertig.


----------



## Seeefe (22. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eigentlich keine friedliche Einigung unter den Konfliktpartnern mehr.
> 
> Da hilft letztendlich nur noch die radikale Lösung.
> 
> Ausrotten und fertig.


 
Hättest du das auch gesagt, als wir Europäer uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel für nichts (mit Millionen von Toten) gegangen sind? Wir sind zum Teil weiterentwickelt als andere Teile der Welt. Kinderarbeit gabs vor 100 Jahren bei uns auch, so wie heute im Asiatischen, Afrikanischen Raum, was sich mit der Zeit auch ändern wird. Halt nur nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eigentlich keine friedliche Einigung unter den Konfliktpartnern mehr.
> 
> Da hilft letztendlich nur noch die radikale Lösung.
> 
> Ausrotten und fertig.


 
Klingt zwar sehr hart allerdings sehe ich leider auch wenig Lösungsansätze 

Wir sollten uns von der Illusion des Friedens einfach abwenden......


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hättest du das auch gesagt, als wir Europäer uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel für nichts (mit Millionen von Toten) gegangen sind? Wir sind zum Teil weiterentwickelt als andere Teile der Welt. Kinderarbeit gabs vor 100 Jahren bei uns auch, so wie heute im Asiatischen, Afrikanischen Raum, was sich mit der Zeit auch ändern wird. Halt nur nicht von heute auf morgen.


 
 Worum geht es dort unten eigentlich?

 Richtig, es geht um den Zugriff bzw. den Zugang zu weltwirtschaftlichen wichtigen Rohstoffen.
 Schon seit Menschengedenken ist diese Region ein instabiles Gebilde,
 wenn schon Iran/Irak/Syrien kollabiert und der Westen keinen direkten Zugriff mehr auf diese Ressourcen hat,
 wird halt andersseitig rumgedockert..

 Ein eigenständiges Palästina stand nie auf der Tagesordnung, zum einen wären die völlig unfähig einen Staat zu organisieren,
 zum anderen würde Israel das niemals zulassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eigentlich keine friedliche Einigung unter den Konfliktpartnern mehr.
> 
> Da hilft letztendlich nur noch die radikale Lösung.
> 
> Ausrotten und fertig.


Ähm, geht's noch?
Ich bin ja auch gerne für radikale Lösungen, aber was sollte das bringen?

Selbst wenn man Israel nach Texas verlegen würde, wo sie dann übrigens auch keine Freunde haben werden, würden sich die Moslems dort gegenseitig bekämpfen. 

Meine Lösung:
Härtere Maßnahmen, egal von welcher Seite, kritisieren und keine Gruppe unterstützen, egal in welcher Form.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Meine Lösung:
> Härtere Maßnahmen, egal von welcher Seite, kritisieren und keine Gruppe unterstützen, egal in welcher Form.


 
 Das kannst du vergessen, da spielen die Amerikaner nicht mit.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, da spielen die Amerikaner nicht mit.


 
Nicht nur die.
Inzwischen leben in Israel auch viele russisch stämmige Juden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. August 2014)

meinen Kommentar das die Hamas nicht so schlimm wie Isis/IS ist muss ich wohl korrigieren, mindestens ein Teil der Hamas ist genau schlimm und muss auch genauso bekämpft werden mit allen mitteln.

und zum Thema Politik die Politik hat doch den 1. WK erst ausgelöst auch dann auch den 2. weil Deutschland nach dem 1. viel zu viel zugemutet wurde ohne dies hätte die NSDAP keinen Boden gehabt.

Und Israel wäre wohl auch nicht gegründet wurden ohne den 2. WK und die Nazi-KZs. Dann würden sich zwar noch die Shiiten und Suniten die Köpfe einschlagen aber wir könnten sie einfach machen lassen.

Lösung im Irak wäre im Moment wohl nur ein 3 Länderlösung ein Land für die Kurden eins für die Sun. und eins für die Shi. und zwar auf deren Stammesgebieten.

Wie auch immer die wirklich geschrieben werden ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Lösung im Irak wäre im Moment wohl nur ein 3 Länderlösung ein Land für die Kurden eins für die Sun. und eins für die Shi. und zwar auf deren Stammesgebieten.


 
Die Schiiten haben ja schon ein Land wenn man es genauer betrachtet. Nennt sich "Iran".
Dass man den Juden einen eigenen Staat gegeben hat ist für mich schon nachvollziehbar. Aber andererseits muss auch gefragt werden wo die Grenze ist?
Es gab nach dem 2. Weltkrieg eine Menge Genozide und keiner hat daraufhin einen eigenen Staat bekommen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gab nach dem 2. Weltkrieg eine Menge Genozide und keiner hat daraufhin einen eigenen Staat bekommen.


 
 Doch, man sehe sich einmal das einstige Jugoslawien an.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, man sehe sich einmal das einstige Jugoslawien an.


 
Und wieso streiten die sich dann heute immer noch?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso streiten die sich dann heute immer noch?


 
 Man hat zwar das Territorium neu aufgeteilt,

 die Spannungen zwischen den Völkergruppen reichen aber z. T. Jahrhunderte zurück.

 Das ist nicht am Verhandlungstisch zu lösen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Worum geht es dort unten eigentlich?
> 
> Richtig, es geht um den Zugriff bzw. den Zugang zu weltwirtschaftlichen wichtigen Rohstoffen.
> Schon seit Menschengedenken ist diese Region ein instabiles Gebilde,
> ...


 
Meisten gehts um Macht und Rohstoffe. 

In Europa ist dies auch erst seit 60,70 Jahren vorbei, zumindest in solchen Ausnahmen wie vor ´45.

Nur sind wir anscheinend mittlerweile weiter als andere Regionen dieser Welt. Zu sagen alle wegzubomben zeugt eher von einer recht dünnen Sichtweise. 
Anders sehe ich dies allerdings z.b. bei der IS. Die leben ja in ihren köpfen noch vor dem Mittelalter.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Das Problem besteht eher darin, dass die meisten Völker im nahen Osten mehrere Evolutionsstufen übersprungen haben.

 Vor 60 Jahren sind die noch mit Kamelen durch die Wüste gezogen,
 und plötzlich kam das Geld durch das Öl.
 Die hatten einfach nicht den Reifeprozess einer Gesellschaft, wie in Europa mitgemacht.

 Mit diesen plötzlichen Reichtum können die agierenden Regenten sich zwar alles leisten,
 die geistige Reife ist jedoch zurückgeblieben.

 Deswegen gilt auch heute dort unten die "Zahn- um Zahn" bzw. "Auge- im Auge"- Strategie.
 Solange da Kinder zur Einschulung eine Kalaschnikov und Handgranaten in der Zuckertüte haben,
 wird sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Worum geht es dort unten eigentlich?
> 
> Richtig, es geht um den Zugriff bzw. den Zugang zu weltwirtschaftlichen wichtigen Rohstoffen.
> Schon seit Menschengedenken ist diese Region ein instabiles Gebilde,
> ...



Da vermischst du mehrere Dinge, die rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben. In Israel/Palästine gibt es keine (nenneswerten) Rohstoffvorkommen, die überregionale Bedeutung hätten. (Es sei denn, du zählst Kulturgüter/Touristenattraktionen als solche  ) Die einzigen Rohstoffe, um die sich Israelis und Palästinenser streiten, sind Land und vor allem Wasser, in erster Linie geht es aber um Macht und Selbstbestimmung bzw. totale Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Und nicht zuletzt Rache...

(In Syrien gibt es übrigens auch keinen global bedeutenden Rohstoffabbau, in Kurdistan sowieso nicht und die irakischen Ölfelder werden auch erst nach und nach von der Krise erfasst. Zwar kann man da argumentieren, dass die poilitische Instabilität im Irak allgemein mit Rohstoffen und Geopolitik zu tun hat, aber im konkreten Fall sind es wiederum Machtverteilungskämpfe, ausgehend von Syrien, die die Krise ausgelöst haben. Und der Iran hat übrigens noch gar nichts damit zu tun. Und mit Israel/Pälstina/diesem Thread hier auch nur bedingt.)




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, da spielen die Amerikaner nicht mit.



Unter Obama hat sich die amerikanische Unterstützung für Israel massiv abgekühlt. Imho die, neben dem Zusammenbruch Syriens, einzig interessante Veränderung in dieser Region seit sehr vielen Jahren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da vermischst du mehrere Dinge, die rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben. In Israel/Palästine gibt es keine (nenneswerten) Rohstoffvorkommen, die überregionale Bedeutung hätten. (Es sei denn, du zählst Kulturgüter/Touristenattraktionen als solche  ) Die einzigen Rohstoffe, um die sich Israelis und Palästinenser streiten, sind Land und vor allem Wasser, in erster Linie geht es aber um Macht und Selbstbestimmung bzw. totale Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Und nicht zuletzt Rache...


 
Naja, ich denke dass die Klagemauer und diese eine Moschee, wohl generell Religion und Vorurteile auch nicht unwichtig sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2014)

In der Region gibt es auch einen ganzen Haufen christlicher heiliger Stätten - und 0 Probleme damit, denn Religionen werden ziemlich schnell zur Privatangelegenheit, wenn sie nicht Teil staatlicher Ordnung sind. Davon abgesehen zeigen die aktuellen Ereignisse, als Reaktion auf die Tötung einiger weniger Israelis bzw. Palästinenser, verglichen mit vergangenen Provokationen rund um Klagemauer und vor allem Felsendom, wohl sehr eindeutig, dass die persönliche Sicherheit vor "den anderen" beiden Seiten weitaus wichtiger ist, als die Religion. Die Hamas hatte auch noch nie ein Problem damit, wenn Muslime Opfer ihrer Angriffe wurden (und sie soll alles andere als zimperlich zu Abweichlern in den eigenen Reihen sein - Religion hin, Macht her) und Israels aktuelle Regierung ist parallel für die schwersten Angriffe gegen die Palästinenser seit langem und für die größten Einschränkungen der orthodoxen Sonderrechte verantwortlich, kümmert sich also auch wesentlich um Kontrolle denn um Glauben.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und der Iran hat übrigens noch gar nichts damit zu tun.


 
 Achso? Und wer unterstützt denn eigentlich die Schiiten in Irak/Palästina?

 Und wer die Sunniten?

 Das ganze fragile Gebilde wird dort unten wird einfach auseinanderfliegen.

 Und das gleiche gilt auch im Israel/Palästina-Konflikt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, du hast nur eine für dich passendere Übersetzung der Hamas verwendet, welche ihr Handeln mit Koranzitaten gerne als gottgewollt hinstellt und wahrscheinlich sicher alle Islamisten sind.



Ich habe das genommen, was die Hamas als Charta deklarien. Ich habe sogar Wiki als Quelle angegeben (die wiederrum ihre Quellen angeben). Was sind deine Quellen? Ach ja genau, hast du nicht. Nur immer dieses Standard "das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun"-Argument.

So kann man natürlich auch bequem der Diskussion aus dem Weg gehen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass sich Moslems aber ganz gerne mal gegenseitig die Birne einschlagen, sollte eigentlich schön zeigen, dass sie den Koran unterschiedlich auslegen, weswegen man eben nicht von Islamisten auf den Rest der 1,6 Milliarden Moslems schließen sollte, außer man hat natürlich persönliche Gründe.



Wie gesagt, wenn ich wissen will wie der Islam funktioniert, frage ich nicht die Verbände hier in Deutschland, sondern sehe mir die Situation in den Ländern an, wo der Islam Staatsreligion und/oder Mehrheit der Bevölkerung stellt. Gewisse gemeinsame Nenner dieser Länder (mangelnde Demokratie, fehlende Gleichberechtigung von Männern und Frauen, unterdrückung von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten) lassen meiner Meinung nach Rückschlüsse auf diese "Religion" zu. 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Solltest du jemals in einem Krieg mein Vorgesetzter sein, erschieße mich bitte bevor du mir einen Befehl erteilst.
> Zuerst sollen die Hamas auf offenem Feld gegen Israel kämpfen und damals hätten alle warten sollen, bis Israel sich genügend abgesichert hat.
> Ok, hatten sie offensichtlich, aber mit deiner Logik würdest du in einem Krieg an Friendly-Fire sterben.



Ich verstehe zwar nicht worauf du hinaus willst, aber wir könnnen uns ja einen Moment überlegen, was passiert wäre, wenn die 6 arabischen Staaten statt Israel feige zu überfallen, mit Israel in Frieden leben würde.

Nicht vergessen, die arabischen Staaten haben 1948 Israel überfallen, nicht umgekehrt. Da kann man ziemlich eindeutig sehen, wer Frieden will und wer nicht.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Damit du mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit verstehst:
> Würde die Schweiz jetzt plötzlich Österreich erobern, würde ich sie mit offenen Armen empfangen und ihnen mein Leben lang danken, wenn ich danach wie ein Schweizer leben könnte.
> Würde es ein anderes Land machen, würde ich mich bewaffnet im Wald verschanzen und gegen sie kämpfen.
> Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ich mit der Lebensweise des Besatzers konform gehe, oder eben nicht.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass Israel nichts besetzt hat. Es ist ihr Land, geteilt durch die UNO, die es vom rechtmäßigen Besitzer (dem britischen Empire) genau dafür (nämlich für die Teilung) bekommen hat.

Diesen Punkt übergehst du ja so gerne. Es gibt keine Besatzung (zumindest nicht bis 1967). Das Kernland von Israel ist der rechtmäßige Besitz von Israel.




Nailgun schrieb:


> 1. Militärische Hilfe brauchen sie jetzt nicht mehr.
> 2. Dass ihnen das Land gehört, sieht man ja. Einen richtigen Anspruch darauf haben sie aber nicht.



1. Brauchen sie ehrlich gesagt nie. Wenn 6 arabische Staaten ein kleines Land nicht klein kriegen, dann kann sich diese Land auch alleine helfen.
2. Es ist ihr Land. Siehe den Punkt davor.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, die Gegend zählt ja schon seit jeher zu den britischen Inseln...
> Großbritannien war Besatzer und jetzt ist es eben Israel und als solcher muss man sich eben Kritik gefallen lassen und mit Gegenwehr rechnen.



Genauso wie die Falklandinsel noch heute (ca. 12.500 km den britischen Inseln entfernt). So war das eben damals.

Zumal, was unterscheidet eigentlich das britische Empire vom Osmanischen Reich (die hatten das Gebiet Palästina zuvor gehabt)? Die haben die Gebiet auch nur erobert.

Also von wem soll wer was erobert haben? Nach deiner Logik haben die Briten ja osmanisches Gebiet (also mit osmanischer Bevölkerung) im Jahr 1918 erobert. Wo kamen den jetzt plötzlich die sogenannten "Palästinser" her?




Nailgun schrieb:


> Und den Rest des Korans hast du nicht gelesen, weil es ja reicht, wenn man sich ein paar islamische Länder anschaut, denn dann weiß man natürlich alles, egal, was in welchem Zusammenhang dort drinnen steht.



Muss ich "Mein Kampf" lesen um zu wissen, dass der Nationalsozialismus antidemokratisch oder rassistisch ist? An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen. Wenn ich mir die "Taten" von Saudi-Arabien, dem Irak, dem Iran, Katar oder anderen ausgwiesen islamischen Musterstaaten angucken, erkenne ich ein Muster.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, ich kann nicht, ungültig, oder das was mir die Parteien vorsetzen wählen.
> Ich nenne das eine Parteiendiktatur und nicht Demokratie und bei euch in Deutschland sollte das nicht anders aussehen.



Gründe ein Partei und ändere das.

Jetzt die große Preisfrage. Wo geht das noch, in Israel oder bei den sogenannten "Palästinsern" ?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Richtige Volksabstimmungen gibt es bei uns nicht, im Gegensatz zur Schweiz und wer bist du eigentlich, dass du für alle entscheiden willst, welche Regierungsform für sie am besten ist?



Seit wann sind nur Staaten mit Volksabstimmungen Demokratien? Ist ja eine sehr merkwürdige Definiton von Demokratie.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wählen viel zu viele immer gleich, oder gleich das, wovon man kurzfristig am meisten haben könnte, ohne langfristig zu denken, weswegen es nichts bringt, eine eigene Partei zu gründen.
> Übrigens nannte ich es Parteiendiktatur, weil es ja mehrere sind und die bestimmen, was in ihrem Bereich auf dem Wahlzettel steht, denn Leute, die ihnen nicht ins Konzept passen, werden einfach hinten angestellt, egal wie fähig sie wirklich sind.
> 
> Ich hätte z.B. gerne bei der Verlegung der Schengen Grenze eine Volksabstimmung gehabt, aber dann wäre es ja nicht passiert, weswegen das Volk erst gar nicht entscheiden durfte, aber das hat jetzt nicht mehr wirklich etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, außer dass manche gerne anderen Regierungsformen aufdiktieren wollen.



Siehe Punkt davor. Gründe eine Partei und ändere was dich stört.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

> Mit dem Unterschied, dass Israel nichts besetzt hat. Es ist ihr Land, geteilt durch die UNO, die es vom rechtmäßigen Besitzer (dem britischen Empire) genau dafür (nämlich für die Teilung) bekommen hat.
> 
> Diesen Punkt übergehst du ja so gerne. Es gibt keine Besatzung (zumindest nicht bis 1967). Das Kernland von Israel ist der rechtmäßige Besitz von Israel.


Und Amerika gehört rechtmäßig den Ureinwohnern. 
Irgendwer müsste es ihnen nur noch sagen. 



> 1. Brauchen sie ehrlich gesagt nie. Wenn 6 arabische Staaten ein kleines Land nicht klein kriegen, dann kann sich diese Land auch alleine helfen.


Ja, klar und ihre ganzen Waffen haben sie den Deutschen abgenommen, bevor sie nach Israel gezogen sind...



> Genauso wie die Falklandinsel noch heute (ca. 12.500 km den britischen Inseln entfernt). So war das eben damals.
> 
> Zumal, was unterscheidet eigentlich das britische Empire vom Osmanischen Reich (die hatten das Gebiet Palästina zuvor gehabt)? Die haben die Gebiet auch nur erobert.
> 
> Also von wem soll wer was erobert haben? Nach deiner Logik haben die Briten ja osmanisches Gebiet (also mit osmanischer Bevölkerung) im Jahr 1918 erobert. Wo kamen den jetzt plötzlich die sogenannten "Palästinser" her?


Du sagst es doch, das Gebiet wurde erobert, also sind alle, denen das Land zu verschiedenen Zeiten gehörte, Besatzer. 



> Muss ich "Mein Kampf" lesen um zu wissen, dass der Nationalsozialismus antidemokratisch oder rassistisch ist? An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen. Wenn ich mir die "Taten" von Saudi-Arabien, dem Irak, dem Iran, Katar oder anderen ausgwiesen islamischen Musterstaaten angucken, erkenne ich ein Muster.


Und daraus kann man natürlich auf über eine Milliarde Moslems schließen. 
Dann reicht es ja auch, wenn ich euch Deutschen im Urlaub über den Weg laufe, um zu wissen, wie "toll" ihr alle seid. 



> Jetzt die große Preisfrage. Wo geht das noch, in Israel oder bei den sogenannten "Palästinsern" ?


Irgendwie denke ich nicht, dass ich als Österreicher in Israel eine Partei gründen kann, aber egal. 
Allerdings würde es nicht viel bringen, wenn man in einem der letzten Konzentrationslager dieser Welt eine Partei gründen würde. 



> Seit wann sind nur Staaten mit Volksabstimmungen Demokratien? Ist ja eine sehr merkwürdige Definiton von Demokratie.


Ja, wie komme ich nur darauf, dass "Ein Mensch, eine Stimme" auch nur irgendwas mit Demokratie zu tun hat. 
Warte mal: Vielleicht deswegen, weil ich es nur als Demokratie sehe, wenn das Volk Entscheidungen treffen kann und da ist es mir zu wenig, wenn ich nur aus ein paar Parteien auswählen kann, die alle nur ihre Lobby vertreten. 

Tja, kaum aus dem Urlaub zurück und du musst schon wieder gegen den Islam hetzen. 
Man sollte einfach nicht von einer Gruppe Radikaler auf über eine Milliarde schließen, sonst könnte ich ja auch behaupten, dass es in Deutschland nur Nazis gibt, nur weil ein paar Rechte gegen Ausländer vorgehen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. September 2014)

Das Thema ist aus meiner Sicht mittlerweile ausreichend besprochen mit genug Argumenten auf beiden Seiten. Solange die Hamas immer noch Denkt sie hat gewonnen ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Thema mal wieder jeden Tag in den Nachrichten ist. Ich bitte um Schließung des Treats.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2014)

Geht vielleicht schneller, wenn du es per Meldebutton versuchst.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2014)

Hab im Focus einen Bericht über eine Muslimische Lehrerin und ihre Klasse gelesen. Die Lehrerin war ok und hat ihre Klasse als liberale Moslems beschrieben. Naja so liberal, dass Schwule für die keine Menschen sind. 

Der Islam muss sich ändern, auch viele nicht radikalle denken zu radikal.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Komisch dass männliche Homosexualität grundsätzlich abgelehnt bzw. bekämpft wird aber gegen weibliche Homosexualität sagt eigentlich keiner was.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2014)

Ne nicht komisch es macht halt viele Männer an bzw. stehen Schwule mehr in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Was?
Viele Männer machen das und viele Frauen nicht?
Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf Statistiken gespannt die du sicher liefern kannst oder?


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was?
> Viele Männer machen das und viele Frauen nicht?
> Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf Statistiken gespannt die du sicher liefern kannst oder?


 
Ne er meinte glaube ich: "viele Männer macht das an." --> oder anders formuliert, Männer finden es schön, wenn 2 Frauen...naja ihr wisst schon.^^

Ganz plump behaupte (kp obs stimmt) ich übrigens mal, weibliche homosexualität stört die meisten Männer nicht --> und weil Männer 99% der Welt regieren, gibt es deshalb keinen Aufschrei.
Anders herum ist es so, dass viele hetero Männer *p1mmelf3chten* nicht ausstehen können, und es daher aus ihrer machtreichen Position heraus verbieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2014)




----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2014)

Ganz genau aloha.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

Es wird nie Frieden geben unter Menschen die unterschiedlich sind,weil jeder seine Meinung und Glauben durch drücken will. Ist eigentlich schade,da es so viel Platz auf der Welt gibt so das keiner unnötig sterben muss. Aber es will auch keiner nachkommen in einem Konflikt und Schwäche zeigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und Amerika gehört rechtmäßig den Ureinwohnern.
> Irgendwer müsste es ihnen nur noch sagen.



Und wo kommen diese Ureinwohner her? Richtig sind auch nur in das Land eingewandert, die waren nicht seit Anbeginn der Zeit da.

Solange es die Menschen gibt, gibt es auch Völkerwanderungen und die Eroberung von Gebieten. Warum soll Israel da jetzt der Buhmann sein?

BTW: Hab ich den jetzt als Deutscher Ansprüche auf die Gebiete von 1914? War ja auch mal unser Land. Erklär doch mal bitte.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, klar und ihre ganzen Waffen haben sie den Deutschen abgenommen, bevor sie nach Israel gezogen sind...



Und was soll daran verwerflich sein? Dank dieser Waffen konnte Israel sich doch gegen den feigen Angriff der Araber verteidigen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch, das Gebiet wurde erobert, also sind alle, denen das Land zu verschiedenen Zeiten gehörte, Besatzer.



Gut dann gehen wir ca. 100.000 Jahre zurück nach Ostafrika wo der moderne Mensch seinen Ursprung hat. Alles was danach kam, war ja Besatzung. Wird bisschen eng in Ostafrika für 7 Millarden Menschen.

Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Das Osmanische Reich hat das Gebiet Palästina 1517 erobert 

Für die nächsten 400 Jahre war das Gebiet ein Teil des osmanischen Reichs und seine Bewohner waren Osmanen. Ich habe bisher keine Quelle gefunden, die dieser Darstellung widerspricht.

Im 1 WK war das osmanische Reich auf Seiten der Mittelmächte, GB auf Seiten der Allierten. Die Allierten habe nun bekanntermaßen den 1 WK gewonnen und GB hat das Gebiet Palästina erobert. Ich bin gerne bereit über die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Eroberung zu diskutieren, aber die herrschende Meinung spricht eindeutig davon, dass GB dieses Gebiet rechtmäßig erobert hat.

Es gäbe jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten.

Entweder GB hat dieses Gebiet rechtmäßig erobert. Dann hatten sie auch das Recht dazu, dieses Gebiet der UNO zu geben und durch die UNO teilen zu lassen und Israel ist ganz rechtmäßig da wo es ist.

Oder sie haben das Gebiet nicht rechtmäßig erobert und es war noch Bestandteil des osmanischen Reiches. Dann müssten die Türkei als Rechtsnachfolger nach dem osmanischen Reich Ansprüche stellen (was es meines Wissens nach nie getan hat).

Würde aber nicht viel bringen, weil das osmanische Reich Verlierer im 1 WK war (so wie wir) und das Gebiet nicht zurückbeommen würde, so wie wir (Deutschland) Elsaß Lothringen oder das Memelland.

In einen der beiden Fälle (GB) hätte Israel einen rechtmäßig Anspruch und im anderen Fall müsste sich die Türkei mit dem Status Quo abfinden.

In keinem Fall haben die sogenannten "Palästinser" einen Anspruch auf dieses Land.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und daraus kann man natürlich auf über eine Milliarde Moslems schließen.
> Dann reicht es ja auch, wenn ich euch Deutschen im Urlaub über den Weg laufe, um zu wissen, wie "toll" ihr alle seid.



Wenn sich gewisse Muster häufen (fehlende Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen, Unterdrückung von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten), dann kann man schon ein paar Schlüße ziehen.

Es steht dir völlig frei über Deutsche zu denken, was du willst. Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit. Eine Freiheit, die die Leute im Nahen Osten nicht haben. Außer in Israel.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie denke ich nicht, dass ich als Österreicher in Israel eine Partei gründen kann, aber egal.
> Allerdings würde es nicht viel bringen, wenn man in einem der letzten Konzentrationslager dieser Welt eine Partei gründen würde.



Es ging nicht darum das du als Österreicher in Israel eine Partei gründen kannst, sondern dass du das in Östereich (was ja für dich keine Demokratie ist) tuen kannst.

Ich hatte nur gefragt, ob das die Menschen in Israel auch können (ja können sie) oder ob sie das im Gaza-Streifen können (nein können sie nicht, Diktatur durch Hamas).

Zum Thema "Konzentrationslager" Gaza-Streifen. Warum sollte der Gaza-Streifen ein Konzentrationslager sein? Hast du dafür Belege Quellen?

Aber nun gut, gehen wir kurz von deiner (falschen) Unterstellung aus. Ich finde das ist ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Konzentrationslager wo sich die Bevölkerung in den letzten 20 Jahren verdreifacht (1990 - 600.000 Einwohner, 2014 - 1.8 Mio Einwohner) und wo die Insassen zehntausend Raketen abfeuern können.

Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir in der ganzen Menschheitsgeschichte nicht ein Konzentrationslager ein, wo das schonmal der Fall war.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, wie komme ich nur darauf, dass "Ein Mensch, eine Stimme" auch nur irgendwas mit Demokratie zu tun hat.
> Warte mal: Vielleicht deswegen, weil ich es nur als Demokratie sehe, wenn das Volk Entscheidungen treffen kann und da ist es mir zu wenig, wenn ich nur aus ein paar Parteien auswählen kann, die alle nur ihre Lobby vertreten.



Wenn Österreich für dich keine Demokratie ist, was ist es dann? Und wenn es dir nicht passt, gründe eine Partei, die Freiheit hast du.

PS: Auf dem Demokratieindex belegt Österreich den 12. Platz (noch vor Deutschland auf Platz 14). Es gibt also nur 11 Länder auf der Welt die es besser machen, aber 154 Länder die es schlechter machen. Ich würde mal sagen du hast ein Luxusproblem um das dich ca. 80% der Menscheit beneiden werden.

Ach und wenn es in Östereich so schlimm ist, dass sind die Plätze 1 bis 11: Norwegen, Schweden, Island, Dänemark, Neuseeland, Australien, Schweiz, Kanada, Finnland, Niederlande und Luxemburg. Viel Spaß beim Auswandern.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, kaum aus dem Urlaub zurück und du musst schon wieder gegen den Islam hetzen.



Wo ist es Hetze, wenn man die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Länder anspricht, in denen der Islam Staatsreligion ist oder die Mehrheit der Bevökerung Moslems sind?

PS: Ist das hier auch Hetze?

http://www.achgut.com/dadgdx/index....bekommen_muslime_eigentlich_keine_nobelpreise



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach nicht von einer Gruppe Radikaler auf über eine Milliarde schließen, sonst könnte ich ja auch behaupten, dass es in Deutschland nur Nazis gibt, nur weil ein paar Rechte gegen Ausländer vorgehen.


 
Das kannst du gerne behaupten, wie gesagt das ist dein gutes Recht.

Die Frage ist nur, wer fällt mehr durch Terror, Unterdrückung und Mord auf der Welt auf?

Nazis in Deutschland, oder solche charmanten religiösen Gruppierungen wie die auf dem Bild?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2014)

> Und wo kommen diese Ureinwohner her? Richtig sind auch nur in das Land eingewandert, die waren nicht seit Anbeginn der Zeit da.
> 
> Solange es die Menschen gibt, gibt es auch Völkerwanderungen und die Eroberung von Gebieten. Warum soll Israel da jetzt der Buhmann sein?
> 
> BTW: Hab ich den jetzt als Deutscher Ansprüche auf die Gebiete von 1914? War ja auch mal unser Land. Erklär doch mal bitte.


Naja, wenn vorher keiner dort war...

Warum nicht?
Nur wegen dem Holocaust braucht man ihnen nicht alles durch gehen lassen. 

Du kannst Ansprüche erheben und versuchen, sie durchzusetzen. 
Je nach den verwendeten Mitteln wirst du dich aber eventuell bei irgendwem rechtfertigen müssen. 



> Und was soll daran verwerflich sein? Dank dieser Waffen konnte Israel sich doch gegen den feigen Angriff der Araber verteidigen.


Die haben die Araber echt mit den alten deutschen Waffen bekämpft? 
Und was war daran feige?
Abgesehen davon, dass ich einen Krieg nicht unter deinem Kommando erleben will, oder überleben kann, würdest du wohl auch ein Problem damit haben, wenn man dir plötzlich ein anderes Volk vor die Nase setzt. 



> In keinem Fall haben die sogenannten "Palästinser" einen Anspruch auf dieses Land.


Sie haben genau so viel Anspruch auf dieses Land wie Israel, nur können die sich besser durch setzen. 



> Wenn sich gewisse Muster häufen (fehlende Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen, Unterdrückung von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten), dann kann man schon ein paar Schlüße ziehen.
> 
> Es steht dir völlig frei über Deutsche zu denken, was du willst. Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit. Eine Freiheit, die die Leute im Nahen Osten nicht haben. Außer in Israel.


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass der Großteil es dort vielleicht einfach so will?
Oder bist du einfach der Meinung, dass deine Wertvorstellungen für den Rest der Menschheit das Beste sind?

Übrigens können Moslems denken was sie wollen. 



> Zum Thema "Konzentrationslager" Gaza-Streifen. Warum sollte der Gaza-Streifen ein Konzentrationslager sein? Hast du dafür Belege Quellen?





Spoiler



Zwei Drittel bis drei Viertel der Bevölkerung sind Flüchtlinge, die vor dem Palästinakrieg (1947-1949) vor allem in Jaffa und Umgebung lebten, und deren Nachkommen.[47] Davon leben etwa 492.000 in den acht von der UNRWA verwalteten Lagern.[48] Damit leben 22,42 % aller von der UNRWA registrierten palästinensischen Flüchtlinge im Gazastreifen. Die Bevölkerungsdichte dieser Lager gehört zu den höchsten der Welt; so leben in dem Lager Beach bei der Stadt Gaza 80.688 Menschen auf einer Fläche von weniger als einem Quadratkilometer[47] (zum Vergleich: Mumbai 31.214; Gaza-Stadt 14.658; Tokio 13.650; New York 10.532).

Die Geburtenrate und das Bevölkerungswachstum ist eine der höchsten weltweit.[49] Über die Hälfte der Bevölkerung ist unter 15 Jahre alt, und die Bevölkerungszahl verdoppelt sich bei der derzeitigen Wachstumsrate etwa alle 15 bis 20 Jahre. Die Lebenserwartung liegt bei 74,16 Jahren, für Männer bei 72,48 Jahren und für Frauen bei 75,95 Jahren.[49] Das Durchschnittsalter beträgt 17,9 Jahre (Stand: 2012).

Ein Grund für die Zunahme der Bevölkerungsdichte ist auch die Unmöglichkeit, seinen Wohnsitz ins Westjordanland zu verlegen. Israel gestattet momentan nicht einmal den temporären Aufenthalt z. B. für Studenten aus Gaza, die in Bir Zait studieren wollen. Ausnahmen gibt es nur für 16 Personengruppen, z. B. Sportler der palästinensischen Nationalmannschaften für gemeinsames Training und Wettbewerbe.[50] Andererseits sehen viele Wissenschaftler in einem Bevölkerungsaustausch zwischen den palästinensischen Gebieten die Lösung.[51]


Sorry, wenn das nicht den internationalen Kriterien für Konzentrationslager entspricht. 



> Wo ist es Hetze, wenn man die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Länder anspricht, in denen der Islam Staatsreligion ist oder die Mehrheit der Bevökerung Moslems sind?


Weil du bis jetzt von Extremisten auf alle Moslems geschlossen hast. 
Das wurde dir nicht nur von mir erklärt, aber das Beispiel mit den Nazis bei euch hat ja nicht gereicht, also wirst du es eventuell nicht verstehen können. Ist aber nur eine Annahme. 



> PS: Ist das hier auch Hetze?


Ja. 
Außer du bist der Meinung, dass man anderen Menschen ihr Leben und ihre Entwicklung vorschreiben darf. 



> Die Frage ist nur, wer fällt mehr durch Terror, Unterdrückung und Mord auf der Welt auf?


Hab ich schon erwähnt. 


> Nazis in Deutschland, oder solche charmanten religiösen Gruppierungen wie die auf dem Bild?


Ach, komm, da lässt sich doch sicher noch irgendeine Terrorzelle auf den Malediven oder in Brunei finden. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo kommen diese Ureinwohner her? Richtig sind auch nur in das Land eingewandert, die waren nicht seit Anbeginn der Zeit da.



Der Unrechtsbegriff in Zusammenhang mit Eroberung und Enteignung leitet sich für gewöhnlich von Diebstahl her ab. Da Tieren keine Berichtsrechte zugesprochen werden, tut bei Einwanderung in ein nicht von Menschen bewohntes Gebiet also kein Unrecht vorliegen - es ist eben eine Einwanderung. Keine Eroberung.



> BTW: Hab ich den jetzt als Deutscher Ansprüche auf die Gebiete von 1914? War ja auch mal unser Land. Erklär doch mal bitte.



Als Deutscher: Nein. Die "Deutschen" haben die Gebiete als Reparation abgetreten.
Als Privatperson: Juristisch aus gleichem Grund sowieso nicht, moralisch allenfalls wenn du deutlich älter bist, als ich bislang annehme - und wenn du keinerlei persönliche Schuld/Beteiligung an genannten Kriegsereignissen hast.



> Entweder GB hat dieses Gebiet rechtmäßig erobert. Dann hatten sie auch das Recht dazu, dieses Gebiet der UNO zu geben und durch die UNO teilen zu lassen und Israel ist ganz rechtmäßig da wo es ist.
> 
> Oder sie haben das Gebiet nicht rechtmäßig erobert und es war noch Bestandteil des osmanischen Reiches. Dann müssten die Türkei als Rechtsnachfolger nach dem osmanischen Reich Ansprüche stellen (was es meines Wissens nach nie getan hat).
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du auf einmal von "UK", "Osmanisches Reich", "Türkei" (übrigens nicht mehr oder weniger Rechtsnachfolger des Osmanisches Reiches, als Syrien oder Israel) und "Israel" auf "Palästinenser"? Wenn dann gehört "Palästina" in diese Reihe. Und da wäre es durchaus fragwürdig, ob nach modernem Demokratieverständniss die Briten das Recht hatten, dieses Staatsgebiet nach ihren Vorstellungen zu zerreißen und zu verteilen. Eine derartige Tyrannei und Fremdbestimmung als "Recht" zu beschreiben, fällt schwer.

Die "Palästinenser" dagegen, also die Einwohner der Region, sind ein ganz anderes Thema. Nur weil das Staatsgebiet unter einer neuen Regierung steht, verändert sich nicht das Privateigentum, Aufenthaltsrecht, etc. seiner Bürger. Die angestammte Bevölkerung aus einem neu übernommen Gebiet zu vertreiben (sei es nun erobert geschenkt) gilt als großes Unrecht, manch Staaten werden schon verteufelt, wenn sie das Land "nur" neu unter der vorhanden Bevölkerung verteilt haben.
Die Anspruchssituation zwischen Israel und Palästina ist originär mitnichten die gleiche, wie zwischen Israelis und Palästinensern. Heute mag man beides synonym handhaben, weil die israelische Regierung im Laufe der Jahrzehnte jegliche Bemühungen und Chancen auf 0 reduziert hat, zur legitimen demokratischen Vertretung der Palästinenser zu werden. Aber wenn man unbedingt eine historische Urschuld konstruieren möchte, dann muss auch die gesamte damalige Situation berücksichtigt werden. Und zum Zeitpunkt der Gründung Israels waren die Ansprüche der Palästinenser definnitiv überwiegend. Schlichtweg weil weite Teile der "Israelis" überhaupt keine Ansprüche erheben konnten, die waren damals noch Amerikaner, Russen, Polen, Deutsche,...... .



> Wenn sich gewisse Muster häufen (fehlende Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen, Unterdrückung von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten), dann kann man schon ein paar Schlüße ziehen.



oder auch Fehlschlüße. Siehe Störche und Geburtenrate oder Piratenaktivität und Klimaerwärmung.



> Es ging nicht darum das du als Österreicher in Israel eine Partei gründen kannst, sondern dass du das in Östereich (was ja für dich keine Demokratie ist) tuen kannst.



Interessanter wäre für diesen Thread wohl, ob man als Palästinenser in Israel eine Partei gründen kann. Schließlich wird da fast alles entschieden, was einen betrifft. (Finanzhoheit, Bewegungsfreiheit, Grenzwesen, Außenwirtschaft, Militär, weite Teile dessens, was man hierzulande der Polizei zuschreiben würde und entscheidene Teile von Infrastruktur, Grundversorgung, Ressourcen,....)



> Wo ist es Hetze, wenn man die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Länder anspricht, in denen der Islam Staatsreligion ist oder die Mehrheit der Bevökerung Moslems sind?



Sprichst du Lebenswirklichkeiten an oder deine Beurteilung von Lebenswirklichkeiten und deine Spekulationen über deren Hintergründe?



> PS: Ist das hier auch Hetze?



Ziemlich offensichtliche sogar. Hätte der Autor objektiv berichten wollen, hätte er stark religiöse Gemeinschaften im allgemeinen kritisiert, nicht eine -wie auch immer definierte- "muslimische Welt". Vatikanische Nobelpreisträger sind nämlich auch nicht gerade häufig, ebensowenig wie chassidistische.



> Die Frage ist nur, wer fällt mehr durch Terror, Unterdrückung und Mord auf der Welt auf?


 
Unterm Strich: Großkonzerne.

Aber war das Thema des Threads nicht der nahe Osten?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. März 2015)

Ich muss meinen Standpunkt wechseln
Ich habe bis jetzt die HAMAS als "gut" bezeichnet, weil ich davon ausging, dass sie ihr Land nur verteidigen.

Nach dieser Schlagzeile stehe ich keineswegs mehr hinter der HAMAS!

Gaza-Konflikt: Amnesty wirft Hamas Kriegsverbrechen vor - DIE WELT

"Jetzt bestätigt es auch endlich Amnesty International, was allgemein schon bekannt war:
Die HAMAS hat systematisch schwere Kriegsverbrechen begangen. So hat sie ein palästinensisches Flüchtlingscamp mit Raketen beschossen und so 13 Flüchtlinge, darunter 11 Kinder ermordet, um dann zu behaupten, es sei Israel gewesen. Auch hat die Hamas in Schulen und zivilen Gebäuden die Waffen gelagert und diese Standorte als Raketenabschussstelle genutzt, in der Hoffnung, dass bei der Zerstörung der Raketenstellung auch Schulen beschädigt werden. So konnte man dann wiederum Lügenpropaganda gegen Israel starten. 
Ein weiteres Beispiel ist der gefakte Angriff auf fußballspielende Kinder am Strand, welcher in Wahrheit durch die Hamas durchgeführt wurde."
-Tobias Huch


----------



## jamie (28. März 2015)

Dass die Hamas auch Dreck am Stecken haben, steht außer Frage. Trotzdem sollte man sich mal überlegen, was Leute wohl dazu bewegt, so eine Organisation zu unterstützen. Schönes Zitat: "Aber solange die Alltags-Erfahrungen der Palästinenser die sind, dass man ihre Häuser zerstört, ihre Kinder tötet, sie wie Vieh einsperrt und wie Dreck behandelt, kann niemand ernsthaft erwarten, dass sie passiv zusehen, wie man sie auch noch des Restes ihres Landes beraubt." (Ist -glaube ich- von Jürgen Todenhöfer)
Und die Hamas sind nun mal im Widerstand und da kann ich schon Empathie dafür aufbringen, dass sich Palästinenser hinter sie stellen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. März 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Dass die Hamas auch Dreck am Stecken haben, steht außer Frage. Trotzdem sollte man sich mal überlegen, was Leute wohl dazu bewegt, so eine Organisation zu unterstützen. Schönes Zitat: "Aber solange die Alltags-Erfahrungen der Palästinenser die sind, dass man ihre Häuser zerstört, ihre Kinder tötet, sie wie Vieh einsperrt und wie Dreck behandelt, kann niemand ernsthaft erwarten, dass sie passiv zusehen, wie man sie auch noch des Restes ihres Landes beraubt." (Ist -glaube ich- von Jürgen Todenhöfer)
> Und die Hamas sind nun mal im Widerstand und da kann ich schon Empathie dafür aufbringen, dass sich Palästinenser hinter sie stellen.



Naja. Die HAMAS waren halt für mich wie die Al-Qaida/Taliban. Beide wollen ihr eigenes Land schützen, werden aber von den Medien als Terror-Organisationen a la IS betitelt.
Die HAMAS schützt ihr Land vor Israel und die Al-Qaida/Taliban vor dem Westen, der nur die Ressourcen der 3.-Welt-Länder will.

Die HAMAS hat sonst immer nur reagiert: Auf einen toten Palästinenser kamen zwei tote Israelis.
Dass die HAMAS aber jetzt Israelis abschlachtete, nur um einen Grund zu haben, Israel zu massakrieren, ist das selbe Spiel, wie mit dem dem Irak, dem 11. September und Afghanistan:

-Die USA behaupten, der Irak hätte Atomwaffen -> 500.000 tote Zivilisten später entschuldigt man sich für diese Fehlinformation.
-Die 3 Gebäude des WTC wurden "offiziell mit 2 Flugzeugen niedergestreckt", obwohl eines der Gebäude nicht mal von einem Flugzeug getroffen wurde und man Sprengstoff im Staub der 3 Gebäude nachweisen konnte. Man schob dies auf aus Deutschland und Amerika stammende Moslems, die zu einer Terrorzelle der Al-Qaida/Taliban gehörten. Somit hatte man einen Grund in Afghanistan einzumarschieren, Deutschland mit ins Boot zu holen und komplett Afghanistan zu verminen.

Die HAMAS ist für mich genauso falsch, wie Amerika.
Von mir aus gehören die Israelis und die HAMAS zu den größten Verbrechern.
Israel klaut sich Land, was ihm nicht zusteht und die HAMAS tötet im Namen von Palästina Menschen. Ob sich jetzt Palästinenser hinter die HAMAS stellen, bezweifle ich. Ich denke, niemand will Blut an den Händen haben, wenn man nur in Frieden Leben will. Die HAMAS will anscheinend nicht in Frieden Leben, wie ich das so in dem Artikel verstanden habe.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2015)

Für mich ist jeder der sich als "Gotteskrieger" betitelt und bereit ist für seinen Glauben zu töten ein Terrorist.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Die USA behaupten, der Irak hätte Atomwaffen -> 500.000 tote Zivilisten später entschuldigt man sich für diese Fehlinformation.



Niemand hat behauptet, es geht um Atomwaffen. Informiere dich, bevor du Unwahrheiten verbreitest.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für mich ist jeder der sich als "Gotteskrieger" betitelt und bereit ist für seinen Glauben zu töten ein Terrorist.





> Terror-Organisationen a la IS






Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand hat behauptet, es geht um Atomwaffen. Informiere dich, bevor du Unwahrheiten verbreitest.



"Als Begründung für den Irakkrieg 2003 gab die angreifende „Koalition der Willigen” unter der Führung der USA vor allem eine akute Bedrohung durch Massenvernichtungsmittel seitens des irakischen Diktators Saddam Hussein an."
Quelle: BegrÃ¼ndung fÃ¼r den Irakkrieg â€“ Wikipedia

Zu den Atomwaffen:
"Der Begriff Massenvernichtungswaffe (englisch weapon of mass destruction, WMD) bezeichnet eine Kategorie bestimmter Waffen, die als besonders zerstörerisch angesehen werden und gravierende Auswirkungen auf Leben, Gegenstände und Umwelt haben. Dazu zählen heute chemische, biologische, radiologische und nukleare Waffen, mit denen der Gegner militärisch behindert oder ausgeschaltet werden soll."
Quelle: Massenvernichtungswaffe â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2015)

Mit Massenvernichtungswaffen waren aber C Waffen gemeint. 

Was ich damit meine ist, dass die Hamas auch nur Islamisten sind.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Als Begründung für den Irakkrieg 2003 gab die angreifende „Koalition der Willigen” unter der Führung der USA vor allem eine akute Bedrohung durch Massenvernichtungsmittel seitens des irakischen Diktators Saddam Hussein an."
> Quelle: BegrÃ¼ndung fÃ¼r den Irakkrieg â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Zu den Atomwaffen:
> ...



Du hast von Atomwaffen geredet und das ist falsch. Punkt.

Und nun zurück zum Thema. Die USA und der Irak haben nur bedingt was mit dem Thread zu tun.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und nun zurück zum Thema. Die USA und der Irak haben nur bedingt was mit dem Thread zu tun.


Das war ja nur ein Vergleich. ^^


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Nur der Vollständigkeithalber, dem Irak wurde sehr wohl und ausdrücklich unterstellt Atomare Waffen zu besitzen & und große Käufe z.B. im Niger zur Materialbeschaffung zu kaufen, das wurde auch damals der Bevölkerung vermittelt. 
Und schon damals bevor überhaupt in den Irak eingeritten wurde, konnte nachgewiesen werden das, das ganze nur ein Vorwand war und wurde sogar von der CIA angezweifelt.
Niger uranium forgeries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. März 2015)

Die HAMAS ist jetzt offiziell eine Terrororganisation.

Sie bildet 17.000 Kinder zum Kampf gegen Israel aus und hat Verbindungen zum IS aufgebaut.
Eine Quelle kann ich euch nur in Form eines Facebook-Videos von Tobias Huch liefern, da das Video in Englisch und in keiner guten Qualität ist.
Zitat aus dem 10-minütigem Video eines jungen Kämpfers:
"In this military camp we studied jihad, determination to trust Allah, and other islamic values.

("In diesem Militärcamp haben wir den Jihad (heiliger Krieg), Entschlossenheit und das Vertrauen zu Allah (Gott) und anderen islamischen Werten (Toleranzgedanke und religiöse Werte im Islam ) erlernt.

Video: https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=aa82cf8b86936d98ddae51478aea5eed&oe=551972BE

"Die Hamas bildet derzeit über 17.000 Kindersoldaten aus, um in den "heiligen Krieg" gegen Juden, Christen, Demokraten, Andersdenkende zu ziehen. 
Man braucht wohl nicht erwähnen, dass es gute Beziehung der Hamas zur ISIS gibt." -Tobias Huch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Naja. Die HAMAS waren halt für mich wie die Al-Qaida/Taliban. Beide wollen ihr eigenes Land schützen, werden aber von den Medien als Terror-Organisationen a la IS betitelt.



Sowohl Hamas als auch Al-Qaida haben ihren Einordnung als Terrororganisation zu Recht und vor der Massenverwendung/-entwertung des Wortes im Zuge von 9/11 erhalten:
Sie setzen auf Terroranschläge, um ihre Ziele zu erreichen.
Was diese Ziele sind, ist dabei eher unerheblich - Al Qaida hat z.B. gar kein "eigenes Land", dass sie verteidigen könnten (im Gegensatz zur Taliban, die früher zwar Partisanenkämpfe geführt und tyrannisch regiert haben, aber ursprünglich nicht auf Terroranschläge setzten).



> Die HAMAS hat sonst immer nur reagiert: Auf einen toten Palästinenser kamen zwei tote Israelis.
> Dass die HAMAS aber jetzt Israelis abschlachtete, nur um einen Grund zu haben, Israel zu massakrieren, ist das selbe Spiel, wie mit dem dem Irak, dem 11. September und Afghanistan:



Die Hamas hat weder ein 1:2 Verhältnis in Sachen Todesopfer erzielt (eher ein 200:1), noch waren ihre Aktionen Reaktionen auf Einzelaktionen. Die Hamas sieht sich in einem permanenten Krieg gegen Israel und hat allenfalls in Friedens-/Verhandlungsphasen ihre militärischen Aktivitäten auf Vorbereitungen beschränkt.

Amnesty hat keine neuen Methoden festgestellt, sondern lediglich erneute Vergehen in einem weiteren Ausbruch des schwelenden Konfliktes bestätigt.
Neu bewerten muss da eigentlich nichts: Je nachdem, wem man die Macht über Palästina zugesteht, ist die eine oder die andere Seite der Aggressor und je nach dem, welcher Zweck welche Mittel heiligen soll, sind die Methoden der einen, der anderen oder beider Seiten inakzeptabel.


P.S.: Für krude 9/11-Verschwörungstheorien haben wir hier mehrere Threads, die nicht ohne Grund alle geschlossen sind. Wer der Meinung ist, neue Erkenntnisse belegen zu können, die dort nicht längst abgehandelt wurden, mag einen neuen Thread erstellen. Aber der Versuch, derartig provokante Behauptungen als Offtopic-Thema zu verbreiten fällt einfach nur unter Flame.


P.P.S.: Was hat eigentlich ein Zitat von Tobias Huch mit weitestgehend anderem, (ungleich brisanterem und quellenbedürftigeren) Inhalt unter obigem Link zu Welt.de zu suchen? Der eigentlichen Nachricht zu Folge hat Amnesty lediglich festgestellt, dass die Hamas israelische Zivilgebäude beschossen hat, während besagter FDPler von false flag Angriffen auf palästinensische Flüchtlinge spricht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Oktober 2015)

Mahmud Abbas: Drohung könnte sein Volk in den Abgrund stoßen - DIE WELT

Antiisraelische Berichte: Warum sind Palästinenser Opfer und Israelis Täter? - DIE WELT

Schöne Artikel die etwas Licht auf die neuste Gewalteskalation im Nahen Osten werfen.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schöne Artikel die etwas Licht auf die neuste Gewalteskalation im Nahen Osten werfen.


Ein russische Bombe, die angeblich wieder Zivilisten, wenn auch verstehentlich, trifft - manchmal selbst bevor die Flugzeuge starten -  ist eben wesentlich schockierender als das wahllose und rassistisch motivierte und absichtliche Abschlachten von unbeteiligten Israelis jüdischen Glaubens.
So funktioniert unsere europäische Doppelmoral.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2015)

Israel hat unsere Unterstützung verdient, aber nicht weil es den Holocaust gab,
sondern weil sie die einzige Demokratie dort sind. Das sollte man auch nochmal ganz deutlich sagen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Oktober 2015)

...und damit das auch so bleibt, bombardiert die einzige Demokratie dort völkerrechtswidrig seine Nachbarländer, annektiert fremdes Staatseigentum, vertreibt die dort lebende Bevölkerung und hält die Menschen im Gazastreifen wie Gefangene. So etwas verdient natürlich unsere vollste Unterstützung!


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Wie würdest du mit einem Nachbarn umgehen, der dich seit du eingezogen bedroht und dich umbringen will? 

Israel hat jedes Recht dort hart zu handeln und sie tun es mMn. nicht konsequent genug.


----------



## Husalah (27. Oktober 2015)

Angenommen Pegida würde einen Militanten Arm entwickeln der Terroranschläge verübt, wie Sinnvoll fändest du die Flächendeckende Bombardierung unserer Bevölkerung durch unsere Nachbarstaaten und wie würdest du die Aussagen von Menschen beurteilen, die ein noch härteres Vorgehen fordern würden ? 
Hatte mal in Erinnerung das einer der Pfeiler worauf Demokratien fußen, eine Rechtssicherheit AUSNAHMSLOS für ALLE bedeuten soll, damit man sich überhaupt die moralische Legitimierung schafft ein Rechtsstaat der Demokratie ausüben kann. 
Die meisten Palästinenser haben kein Interesse Israel zu vernichten, sondern würden ganz gerne wie normale Menschen leben können.
Welche Legitimierung gibt es für Israel ihr Territorium immer weiter auszuweiten ? Wo soll das Enden ohne die zwei Staaten Lösung die Kategorisch abgelehnt wird ? 
Ist Kriegsführung gegen ein Land das so am Arsch ist wie Palästina wirklich die Demokratische Antwort auf Terrorismus ? 
Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man mit dieser Einstellung wirklich "besser" als die Fundamentalisten ist, die man bekämpfen möchte.  

Zitate Netanjahu´s vor dem US Kongress :
Und bevor das Volk Israels das Land Israels betrat, gab Moses uns eine Botschaft, die unsere Entschlossenheit für Tausende Jahre gestählt hat. Ich verlasse Sie heute mit dieser Botschaft. Empfangt Macht und Stärke: Fürchtet euch nicht und weicht nicht erschreckt zurück

Meine Freunde, es ist nicht einfach, dem Iran die Stirn zu bieten. Einem dunklen und mörderischen Regime die Stirn zu bieten, ist nie einfach

Irans Regime ist nicht einfach ein jüdisches Problem, nicht mehr als ein Nazi-Regime nicht einfach ein jüdisches Problem war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und damit das auch so bleibt, bombardiert die einzige Demokratie dort völkerrechtswidrig seine Nachbarländer



Meinst du so, als 1948 5 arabische Staaten den neuen Staat Israel überfallen haben?

Oder meinst du so wie 1967 wie im Vorfeld des 6-Tage Krieges Ägypten völkerrechtswidrig die Straße von Tiran für israelische Schiffe blockiert hat und die UN-Truppen aufgefordert hat, die Sinai-Halbinsel zu verlassen (damit Ägypten dort aufmarschieren kann)?

Oder meinst du das, als Ägypten und Syrien 1973 während des Jom-Kippur Israel angegriffen haben?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> annektiert fremdes Staatseigentum,



Stimmt, Israel hat Staatseigentum von Ägypten (Gazastreifen), Jordanien (Westjordanland) und Syrien (Golanhöhen) annektiert.

Warum sich aber die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ einmischen erschließt sich mir nicht. Sollen doch die betreffenden Staaten sich beschweren. Aber die haben nach drei verlustreichen Kriegen gemerkt, dass sie nicht weiterkommen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> vertreibt die dort lebende Bevölkerung



Meinst du jene Bevölkerung die zuvor die Kriege gegen Israel unterstützt hat?

Fällt für mich unter „selber schuld“.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> und hält die Menschen im Gazastreifen wie Gefangene.



Sind aber komische Gefangene die ständig das Geld und die Mittel haben, um zehntausende Raketen auf Israel zu feuern.

Wieviele Gefangene kennst du noch, die dazu in der Lage sind ihre angeblichen Wärter mit Raketen zu beschiessen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> So etwas verdient natürlich unsere vollste Unterstützung!



Stimmt, lasst uns lieber mittelalterliche Gotteskrieger unterstützen die einen ethnischen reinen Staat schaffen wollen und laut ihrer Charta erst zufrieden sind, wenn alle Juden im Nahen Osten tot sind.





Husalah schrieb:


> Angenommen Pegida würde einen Militanten Arm entwickeln der Terroranschläge verübt, wie Sinnvoll fändest du die Flächendeckende Bombardierung unserer Bevölkerung durch unsere Nachbarstaaten und wie würdest du die Aussagen von Menschen beurteilen, die ein noch härteres Vorgehen fordern würden ?



Stellen wir uns mal vor Pegida würden andauernd Selbstmordanschläge in Polen verüben und Raketenangriffe von Sachsen aus nach Polen vornehmen.

Denkst du Polen würde sich das ganz nett anschauen?



Husalah schrieb:


> Hatte mal in Erinnerung das einer der Pfeiler worauf Demokratien fußen, eine Rechtssicherheit AUSNAHMSLOS für ALLE bedeuten soll, damit man sich überhaupt die moralische Legitimierung schafft ein Rechtsstaat der Demokratie ausüben kann.



Und deshalb dürfen Demokratien nicht wehrhaft sein, wenn sie von Terroristen angegriffen werden?



Husalah schrieb:


> Die meisten Palästinenser haben kein Interesse Israel zu vernichten, sondern würden ganz gerne wie normale Menschen leben können.



Deshalb haben die Menschen im Gazastreifen ja auch die Hamas gewählt, die aus ihren Zielen und Überzeugungen keinen Hehl macht.



Husalah schrieb:


> Welche Legitimierung gibt es für Israel ihr Territorium immer weiter auszuweiten ?



Die Sicherheit des eigenen Volkes. Ich weiß, dass ist für Deutsche schwer zu verstehen, weil unsere Regierung selten versucht, für unsere Sicherheit zu sorgen. Allerdings kann man nicht von jeder Regierung verlangen, so verantwortungslos zu sein, wie die deutsche Regierung. 



Husalah schrieb:


> Wo soll das Enden ohne die zwei Staaten Lösung die Kategorisch abgelehnt wird ?



Das britische Mandatsgebiet für Palästina sollten ursprünglich für zwei Staaten verwendet werden. Einen jüdischen und einen arabischen (arabischen, von einem „palästinensischen“ war nie die Rede).

Und es wurde doch ein arabischer Staat gegründet. Heißt Jordanien und ist ca. viermal so groß wie Israel.

Was soll das Gerede es gebe keinen Platz.

Die gesamte arabische Welt (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabische_Welt) hat eine Fläche von über 15 Millionen Quadratkilometer.

Israel hat 23.000 Quadratkilometer. Und für die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ soll kein Platz sein? 



Husalah schrieb:


> Ist Kriegsführung gegen ein Land das so am Arsch ist wie Palästina wirklich die Demokratische Antwort auf Terrorismus ?



Ja. Da die Art der Kriegsführung von den arabischen Staaten so vorgegeben wurde. Israel reagiert darauf nur. 

Weil jede Form von Diplomatie wird Israel als Schwäche ausgelegt. Und das kann sich Israel nicht erlauben, will es seine Bürger schützen.



Husalah schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man mit dieser Einstellung wirklich "besser" als die Fundamentalisten ist, die man bekämpfen möchte.



Aktion>Reaktion.

Natürlich ist man besser. Die Hamas benutzt die Zivilbevölkerung als Geisel für seine Angriffe. Israel ist darauf bedacht die eigene Zivilbevölkerung zu schützen.

Wer ist besser. Der der seine Zivilbevölkerung schützt, oder der der seine Zivilbevölkerung als menschlichen Schutzschild missbraucht?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man besser. Die Hamas benutzt die Zivilbevölkerung als Geisel für seine Angriffe. Israel ist darauf bedacht die eigene Zivilbevölkerung zu schützen.
> 
> Wer ist besser. Der der seine Zivilbevölkerung schützt, oder der der seine Zivilbevölkerung als menschlichen Schutzschild missbraucht?



Ich bin ja inzwischen der Meinung, dass der Hamas die eigenen Bevölkerung am Hintern vorbei geht.
Aber solange sie Geld und Waffen aus dem Iran bekommt, wird sich da nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja inzwischen der Meinung, dass der Hamas die eigenen Bevölkerung am Hintern vorbei geht.
> Aber solange sie Geld und Waffen aus dem Iran bekommt, wird sich da nichts dran ändern.



Wer die Hilfsgelder für Raketeneinkäufe benutzt, wer seine Raketen aus Wohngebieten abfeuert und dabei selbst im sicheren Bunker sitzt und wer den Bewohnern verbietet ihre Häuser zu verlassen (wohlwissend, dass die IDF die Raketenstellungen angreifen wird) der hat eindeutig gezeigt, dass ihm die eigenen Bevölkerung egal ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2015)

Wer wie viele Hilfsgelder bekommt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich weiß aber, dass die Israels nun auch nicht gerade viel dafür tun, dass es den Palästinensern gut geht.
Das ist halt das Dilemma. Eine Seite müsste mal den ersten Schritt machen. Macht nur niemand.
Das liegt einerseits an der harten Haltung der palästinensischen Führung aber natürlich auch an den Ultras in der Israelischen Regierung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

Israel hat vor 10 Jahren den Gazastreifen geräumt und zum dank ca. 12.000 Raketen bekommen.

Was soll es bringen den sogenannten "Palästinensern" noch mehr Land zu geben? Sie würden es als Aufmarschgebiet gegen Israel benutzen. Solange man nicht Juden als gleichberechtige Menschen akzeptiert, wird es keinen Frieden geben.

Selbst wenn Isreal nur noch aus Tel-Aviv bestehen würden, man würde es bekämpfen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2015)

Na ja, wenn ich mir die Siedlungspolitik anschaue, die Israel betreibt.
Man muss die Hamas von der Versorgung abschneiden, erst dann werden sie sich bewegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich mir die Siedlungspolitik anschaue, die Israel betreibt.



Es ist doch völlig egal, ob Israel die Siedlungspolitik betreibt oder nicht.

Von 1949-1967 (vor dem 6 Tage Krieg) war Israel nur auf Gebieten, die ihnen laut UN-Teilungsplan auch zustanden und trotzdem wurden sie von den arabischen Staaten angegriffen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss die Hamas von der Versorgung abschneiden, erst dann werden sie sich bewegen.



Damit sie sich wieder als Märtyrer stilisieren können?

Außerdem, laut Aussage einiger Personen ist der Gazastreifen doch angeblich ein abgeriegeltes und von der Versorgung abgeschnittenes Gefängnis. 

Hat das die Hamas bisher dazu bewegt, eine diplomatische Lösung zu finden? Nein, denn das ist ja auch gar nicht das Ziel der Hamas.



			
				Charta der Hamas schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 13: Ansätze zum Frieden, die sogenannten friedlichen Lösungen und die internationalen Konferenzen zur Lösung der Palästinafrage stehen sämtlichst im Widerspruch zu den Auffassungen der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung. Denn auf irgendeinen Teil Palästinas zu verzichten bedeutet, auf einen Teil der Religion zu verzichten; der Nationalismus der Islamischen Widerstandsbewegung ist Bestandteil ihres Glaubens. (...) Für die Palästina-Frage gibt es keine andere Lösung als den Djihad. Die Initiativen, Vorschläge und Internationalen Konferenzen sind reine Zeitverschwendung und eine Praxis der Sinnlosigkeit. Das palästinensische Volk aber ist zu edel, um seine Zukunft, seine Rechte und sein Schicksal einem sinnlosen Spiel zu unterwerfen.



Diese Leute sind nicht an einer diplomatischen Lösung interessiert.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll es bringen den sogenannten "Palästinensern" noch mehr Land zu geben? Sie würden es als Aufmarschgebiet gegen Israel benutzen. Solange man nicht Juden als gleichberechtige Menschen akzeptiert, wird es keinen Frieden geben.
> 
> Selbst wenn Isreal nur noch aus Tel-Aviv bestehen würden, man würde es bekämpfen.


Palästina ungleich HAMAS.

Die HAMAS möchte, dass es kein Israel mehr gibt, die Palästinenser, die dort leben, möchten einfach nur die Sicherheit haben, dass sie auch noch im Ganzen zurück kommen, wenn sie das Haus verlassen, um einkaufen zu gehen. 

Die HAMAS ist nicht mehr weit vom IS entfernt!
Anfangs war ich ja auch für die HAMAS, da ich sie ernsthaft für Freiheitskämpfer hielt, bis ich dann mit Anti-HAMAS-News bombardiert wurde.
Aber den Palästinensern die Schuld daran zu geben ist falsch.

Früher haben wir Deutschen in der Hoffnungslosigkeit (z.B. Weltwirtschaftskrise, der verlorene 1. WK, der unterschriebene "Schandfrieden"/Versailler Vertrag) die NSDAP gewählt. Die Folgen waren eine Diktatur, der Holocaust und ein Weltkrieg.
Nichts anderes ist es mit den Palästinensern: Sie haben Angst um ihre Leben und die HAMAS verspricht ihnen das Ende dieser Angst.


Man kann aber zudem auch nicht sagen, dass Israel unschuldig ist. Es gab mal eine Dokumentation, wo ehemalige israelische Soldaten über ihr Militär auspacken. Da gab es dann so Befehle an die Soldaten, wie (sinngemäß): "Lauft in die Wohngegenden und ballert da alles weg, was ihr seht!"
Was man auch nicht für gestellt halten kann, wenn man sieht, wie viele israelische Soldaten palästinensische Zivilisten in der Öffentlichkeit grundlos erschießen, sie ohne Grund verhaften oder entführen.
Das alles ist oft genug vorgefallen und wurde per Video festgehalten. Solche Videos findet man überall!

Das soll zu einem Frieden beitragen? Im Prinzip steht es nur HAMAS vs. israelische Armee und zwischen den beiden Streithähnen gibt es dann die palästinensischen und israelischen Zivilisten.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Großteil ist anti jüdisch eingestellt auch wenn sie Staatsbürger von Israel sind und es ihnen gut geht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Palästina ungleich HAMAS.



1) Es gibt kein „Palästina“. Es gibt den Gazastreifen (Ägypten), das West*jordan*land (da steckt es schon im Namen drin, Jordanien) und die Golanhöhen (Syrien).

2) Von wo wird Israel für gewöhnlich angegriffen? Aus dem Gazastreifen. Wer hat dort die Macht? Die Hamas. Wer hat die Hamas bei den Wahlen 2006 gewählt? Die sogenannten „Palästinenser“.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die HAMAS möchte, dass es kein Israel mehr gibt, die Palästinenser, die dort leben, möchten einfach nur die Sicherheit haben, dass sie auch noch im Ganzen zurück kommen, wenn sie das Haus verlassen, um einkaufen zu gehen.



Wer die Hamas wählt (die ganz offen in ihrer Charta die Zerstörung Israels und den Tod aller Juden fordert), kann hinterher nicht sagen er wollte das nicht.

Jeder volljährige Bewohner des Gazastreifens, der die Hamas gewählt hat, ist für seine Situation selbst schuld.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die HAMAS ist nicht mehr weit vom IS entfernt!



Und wenn du jetzt auch noch erwähnst, woher sowohl Hamas als auch IS ihre Legitimation beziehen, können wir auch über die Ursachen des Nahostkonflikts reden. 

Das hat nämlich nichts mit Territorialfragen zu tun.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Anfangs war ich ja auch für die HAMAS, da ich sie ernsthaft für Freiheitskämpfer hielt, bis ich dann mit Anti-HAMAS-News bombardiert wurde.



Man muss nur gucken, wie die Hamas agiert und was in ihrer Charta steht. Die Hamas macht aus ihrer Gesinnung ja keinen Hehl.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber den Palästinensern die Schuld daran zu geben ist falsch.



Wem denn sonst? Hat Israel die Hamas im Gazastreifen gewählt?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Früher haben wir Deutschen in der Hoffnungslosigkeit (z.B. Weltwirtschaftskrise, der verlorene 1. WK, der unterschriebene "Schandfrieden"/Versailler Vertrag) die NSDAP gewählt. Die Folgen waren eine Diktatur, der Holocaust und ein Weltkrieg.



Und jeder der die NSDAP gewählt hat (die ja auch immer offen gesagt hat, was sie will) ist genauso schuldig, wie jeder der die Hamas gewählt hat. Man kann sich hinterher nicht damit rausreden, von all dem nichts gewusst zu haben. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nichts anderes ist es mit den Palästinensern: Sie haben Angst um ihre Leben und die HAMAS verspricht ihnen das Ende dieser Angst.



Wer die Hamas wählt und ihre Ziele (die man in der Charta der Hamas nachlesen kann) unterstützt, muss damit klarkommen, dass die IDF gegen die Hamas mit allen Mitteln vorgeht.

Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Wählern oder Sympathisanten der Hamas.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Man kann aber zudem auch nicht sagen, dass Israel unschuldig ist.



Stimmt, Israel hätte sich 1948 gegen die fünf arabischen Staaten einfach nicht wehren sollen. 

Ist aber auch echt gemein von Israel, dass sie sich nicht einfach vernichten lassen 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Dokumentation, wo ehemalige israelische Soldaten über ihr Militär auspacken. Da gab es dann so Befehle an die Soldaten, wie (sinngemäß): "Lauft in die Wohngegenden und ballert da alles weg, was ihr seht!"



Tja mit Stuhlkreisen gewinnt man nicht gegen mittelalterliche Gotteskrieger. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht für gestellt halten kann, wenn man sieht, wie viele israelische Soldaten palästinensische Zivilisten in der Öffentlichkeit grundlos erschießen, sie ohne Grund verhaften oder entführen.
> 
> Das alles ist oft genug vorgefallen und wurde per Video festgehalten. Solche Videos findet man überall!



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallywood

Und ich wüsste nicht das israelische Soldaten Zivilisten grundlos Menschen erschießen, verhaften oder entführen. 

Zumal du bei solchen Videos nie die Vorgeschichte siehst. Was ein Zufall 

#BBCtrending: Are #GazaUnderAttack images accurate? - BBC News
https://koptisch.wordpress.com/2014/07/19/pallywood-a-la-hamas-bzw-moslembruderschaft/




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das soll zu einem Frieden beitragen? Im Prinzip steht es nur HAMAS vs. israelische Armee und zwischen den beiden Streithähnen gibt es dann die palästinensischen und israelischen Zivilisten.



Und wieder verkennst du den wahren Grund für den Konflikt. Zumal die militärischen, politischen und religiösen Führer der arabischen Welt diesen Grund oft genug offen sagen.

Hitlergruss auf arabisch: Hat der Wahn der Nazis nur den Körper gewechselt?

Warum wohl benutzt die Hamas den Hitlergruß? Denk mal darüber nach, dann kommst du auch darauf, warum die Hamas Israel bekämpft.

PS: Es geht der Hamas nicht um irgendwelche Gebiete.


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meinst du so, als 1948 5 arabische Staaten den neuen Staat Israel überfallen haben?
> 
> Oder meinst du so wie 1967 wie im Vorfeld des 6-Tage Krieges Ägypten völkerrechtswidrig die Straße von Tiran für israelische Schiffe blockiert hat und die UN-Truppen aufgefordert hat, die Sinai-Halbinsel zu verlassen (damit Ägypten dort aufmarschieren kann)?
> 
> Oder meinst du das, als Ägypten und Syrien 1973 während des Jom-Kippur Israel angegriffen haben?


Warum hast du denn die Aufzählung nicht fortgesetzt? Waren es nur 3 Kriege? Hat Israel 1948, 1967 und 1973 völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Israel hat Staatseigentum von Ägypten (Gazastreifen), Jordanien (Westjordanland) und Syrien (Golanhöhen) annektiert.
> 
> Warum sich aber die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ einmischen erschließt sich mir nicht. Sollen doch die betreffenden Staaten sich beschweren. Aber die haben nach drei verlustreichen Kriegen gemerkt, dass sie nicht weiterkommen.



Also weil Israel Israel ist, darf es also gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen und Land stehlen? 


Warum musste denn der Staat Israel unbedingt gegründet werden? Hätten sich doch die betreffenden Staaten beschweren können und gut. 
Warum vergab die UN denn so großzügig fremdes Land, was ihr nicht gehörte?
Warum bekamen die Juden nicht zur Wiedergutmachung ein großes Stück von Deutschland z.B. Westdeutschland (einschließlich Hamburg)? 

Du kritisierst die Palästinenser jetzt wirklich dafür, dass Israel bei seiner "sogenannten Siedlungspolitik" Land von Jordanien und somit die Heimat der Palästinenser (Grundstücke, Wohnhäuser, Felder - kurzum Land) klaut?

Ich finde es auch traurig, dass die UN nichts dagegen unternimmt.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meinst du jene Bevölkerung die zuvor die Kriege gegen Israel unterstützt hat?
> Fällt für mich unter „selber schuld“.


Schon in den 20er und 30er Jahren schrieben amerikanische Zeitungen, dass 6 Millionen Juden in Europa in Gefahr sind.
Fällt das bei dir auch unter "selber schuld"?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind aber komische Gefangene die ständig das Geld und die Mittel haben, um zehntausende Raketen auf Israel zu feuern.
> 
> Wieviele Gefangene kennst du noch, die dazu in der Lage sind ihre angeblichen Wärter mit Raketen zu beschiessen?



Ganz schön aggressive Israelis - wegen 3 ermordeten Jugendlichen einen Krieg gegen Gaza mit über 1400 palestinensischen Opfern zu führen, wobei die/der Täter doch eigentlich gar nicht bekannt war.
Wieviele Länder kennst du noch, die Gefängnisse bewachen, in denen über 50% Babys, Kleinkinder und Kinder unter 15 Jahren leben müssen? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, lasst uns lieber mittelalterliche Gotteskrieger unterstützen die einen ethnischen reinen Staat schaffen wollen und laut ihrer Charta erst zufrieden sind, wenn alle Juden im Nahen Osten tot sind.


Beschwere dich doch bei unseren westlichen Regierungen, denn die sind dafür verantwortlich, anstatt* allen* Moslems dafür die Schuld zu geben.
Laut dem IRAK hat die USA Al Baghdadi ausgebildet und selbst heute landen westliche Waffenlieferungen und Toyota's immer noch beim IS.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Oktober 2015)

Warum Israel gegründet werden musste? 
Weil wir und damit meine ich ganz Europa es ihnen wieder geben mussten. 

Außerdem hat dieses Land vorher eh zum Osmanischen Reich gehört, wenn man deiner Argumentation folgt müssten wir die Europäischen Grenzen wieder auf den Stand von 1914 bringen.
Wogegen ich persönlich zwar nichts hätte, aber naja schwierig xD


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du, die Europäer haben den Juden Israel geklaut? Israel wurde erstmalig 1948 gegründet! 

Keine Ahnung, wie du auf Stand von 1914 und europäische Grenzen kommst. Erläutere das bitte!


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2015)

Genau genommen waren das die Römer im ersten Jahrhundert. 

Das mit 1914 meine ich so, dass wir das machen müssten wenn wir unveränderte Grenzen gewollt hätten.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Oktober 2015)

Genau genommen gab es vor 2000 Jahren bereits das Königreich Israel und mit dessen Reichsgründung haben die Römer nichts zu tun gehabt.
Spätestens das Israelische Nordreich ist auch durch assyrische Quellen belegt.
Das Königreich Juda existierte sogar bis 587 v. Chr., wobei die 12 Stämme schon wesentlich früher dieses gesamte Gebiet bewohnten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn die Aufzählung nicht fortgesetzt? Waren es nur 3 Kriege?



Ich habe alle relevanten Kriege mit den Nachbarstaaten aufgezählt. Gut es gab noch die zwei Kriegen gegen den Libanon (1982 und 2006), aber die hatten ja nicht primär mit den sogenannten „Palästinensern“ zu tun.

Aber hier war es ja maßgeblich die Hisbollah die gegen Israel Terrorangriffe verübt hat und die libanesische Regierung war weder gewillt noch in der Lage diese Situation zu beenden. Meiner Meinung nach auch ein gerechtfertigter Grund sich zu verteidigen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hat Israel 1948, 1967 und 1973 völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert?



In keinem der 3 Kriege hat Israel völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert. Das die arabischen Staaten die Schuldigen sind, kommt dir natürlich nicht in den Sinn, oder?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Also weil Israel Israel ist, darf es also gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen und Land stehlen?



Kannst du mir die Stelle meines Beitrages zeigen, wo ich das behauptet habe?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum musste denn der Staat Israel unbedingt gegründet werden?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Teilungsplan_für_Palästina

Weil Großbritannien das Mandant über Palästina nicht weiter ausüben wollte und die Sache der UN übergab. Dort wurde demokratisch abgestimmt. 

Nur die arabischen Staaten haben sich nicht daran gehalten. Wenn ich mir die innenpolitische Situation in den arabischen Staaten anschaue, wundert es mich nicht, dass sie eine demokratische Abstimmung nicht akzeptieren wollten.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hätten sich doch die betreffenden Staaten beschweren können und gut.



Nur das die betroffenen Staaten sich nicht beschwert haben, sondern den neugegründeten Staat zu 5 und ohne Kriegserklärung überfallen haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum vergab die UN denn so großzügig fremdes Land, was ihr nicht gehörte?



Weil die Mandatsmacht über Palästina (Großbritannien) es der UN übergab.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum bekamen die Juden nicht zur Wiedergutmachung ein großes Stück von Deutschland z.B. Westdeutschland (einschließlich Hamburg)?



Weil Großbritannien schon im ersten Weltkrieg eine Zusage (Balfour-Deklaration) gab, in der Region Palästina auf die Gründung eines jüdischen Staates hinzuwirken.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du kritisierst die Palästinenser jetzt wirklich dafür, dass Israel bei seiner "sogenannten Siedlungspolitik" Land von Jordanien und somit die Heimat der Palästinenser (Grundstücke, Wohnhäuser, Felder - kurzum Land) klaut?



Es war nicht die Heimat der sogenannten „Palästinenser“. Es war Heimat und Staatsgebiet des Staates Jordanien. Da das Gebiet West*jordan*land heißt, waren die Bewohner auch logischerweise Jordanier. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch traurig, dass die UN nichts dagegen unternimmt.



Wozu? Die UN hatte damals einen Teilungsplan vorgelegt der in einer demokratischen Abstimmung angenommen wurde. Nur die arabischen Staaten haben das nicht hingenommen und einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Israel geführt.

Und jetzt soll die UN jene undemokratischen arabischen Staaten auch noch unterstützen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schon in den 20er und 30er Jahren schrieben amerikanische Zeitungen, dass 6 Millionen Juden in Europa in Gefahr sind.
> Fällt das bei dir auch unter "selber schuld"?



Was haben amerikanische Zeitungsartikel der 20er und 30er Jahre mit der jetzigen Situation in Israel zu tun?

Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ganz schön aggressive Israelis - wegen 3 ermordeten Jugendlichen einen Krieg gegen Gaza mit über 1400 palestinensischen Opfern zu führen, wobei die/der Täter doch eigentlich gar nicht bekannt war.



Schön wie hier wieder die Fakten verdreht werden. Die Aktion gegen den Gaza-Streifen war nicht wegen 3 ermordeter Jugendlicher begonnen worden, sondern wegen andauernden Raketenangriffen aus dem Gazastreifen.

Eher ganz schön aggressive Hamas, die nicht mit Juden in Frieden leben kann.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wieviele Länder kennst du noch, die Gefängnisse bewachen, in denen über 50% Babys, Kleinkinder und Kinder unter 15 Jahren leben müssen?



Wieviele Gefängnisse kennst du noch, wo die „Insassen“ ständig Geld und Mittel haben, um tausendfach Raketen abzufeuern?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Beschwere dich doch bei unseren westlichen Regierungen, denn die sind dafür verantwortlich, anstatt* allen* Moslems dafür die Schuld zu geben.



Wo sollen unsere westlichen Regierungen schuld sein? Die leben doch mit Israel in Frieden. 

Es sind doch die arabischen Staaten die dazu nicht in der Lage sind. Und was ist die Triebfeder dafür? Na kommst du von alleine darauf?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Laut dem IRAK hat die USA Al Baghdadi ausgebildet und selbst heute landen westliche Waffenlieferungen und Toyota's immer noch beim IS.



Und die IS (aktiv in Syrien und Irak) hat mit der Situation in Israel jetzt genau was zu tun? Ein weiterer Zusammenhang der sich mir nicht erschließt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Israel hat unsere Unterstützung verdient, aber nicht weil es den Holocaust gab,
> sondern weil sie die einzige Demokratie dort sind. Das sollte man auch nochmal ganz deutlich sagen.



Demokratie? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, waren 1/3 der Bevölkerung im wahlberechtigten Alter, die von der israelischen Regierung regiert werden, aus ethnisch-historischen Gründen gar nicht berechtigt, an den Wahlen der Zentralregierung teilzunehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demokratie? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, waren 1/3 der Bevölkerung im wahlberechtigten Alter, die von der israelischen Regierung regiert werden, aus ethnisch-historischen Gründen gar nicht berechtigt, an den Wahlen der Zentralregierung teilzunehmen.



Auswärtiges Amt - Israel
https://freedomhouse.org/country/israel
Israels Wahlsystem
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politisches_System_Israels

Jetzt hätte ich doch gerne gewusst, welches politische System Israel denn bitte haben soll, wenn es keine Demokratie ist. Bitte mit belastbaren Quellen und nicht nur dein "Nachgucken".


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

Was nützt den Bewohnern eines Landes eine Demokratie, wenn sie die Regierungsvertreter und damit die Politiker, die sich für ihre Sorgen und Ängste einsetzen, gar nicht wählen dürfen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützt den Bewohnern eines Landes eine Demokratie, wenn sie die Regierungsvertreter und damit die Politiker, die sich für ihre Sorgen und Ängste einsetzen, gar nicht wählen dürfen?



Dann sollen sie halt Staatsbürger des Landes werden. Zum Vergleich bei uns (BWahlG - Einzelnorm).

Sind wir auch keine Demokratie, weil wir fremden Staatsbürger die hier leben, kein Wahlrecht einräumen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

Nur können die keine Staatsbürger werden, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja toll Leute zu Staatsbürgern machen die den Staat abschaffen wollen. Ganz tolle Idee. 

Ich bin nicht ganz mit Israel einverstanden, ein Jüdischer Staat, besser gesagt ein Staat der Religion so weit in die Mitte der Gesellschaft stellt ist für mich veraltet. 
Bismarck sagte damals schon zurecht >>Nach Canossa gehen wir nicht<<

Aber verdammt nochmal, man muss ziemlich weit von Israel weg sein um in einen Staat zu kommen der so lebenswert iat wie Israel und zwar für jeden.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2015)

In Israel kannst du halt nicht ohne Religion regieren, dafür haben die viel zu viel Einfluss.
Das gleiche kannst du auch an den USA sehen. Ohne den Segen der christlichen Rechten wird keiner US Präsident.


----------



## Husalah (30. Oktober 2015)

Ob Jesus, Gott, Allah oder die Hypnose Schildkröte sich durch Kriegsführung in ihren Namen wirklich vertreten fühlen ? War da nicht mal eine Geschichte mit der anderen Wange hinhalten ? ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur können die keine Staatsbürger werden, das ist ja das Problem.



Das Problem ist eher, dass sie diesen Staat ablehnen und seine Bevölkerung tot sehen wollen. Mal eine ganz verrückte Idee.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn die arabischen Staaten und die sogenannten "Palästineser" einfach mal Israels Existenz anerkennen, Juden als gleichwertige Menschen ansehen und mit dem Staat Israel und seiner Bevölkerung in Frieden leben.

Ist das wirklich zuviel verlangt von den arabischen Staaten? Wir kriegen das doch auch hin, mit Israel in Frieden zu leben.




Threshold schrieb:


> In Israel kannst du halt nicht ohne Religion regieren, dafür haben die viel zu viel Einfluss.



In Israel haben eher gemäßigte jüdische Gruppen das sagen, keine orthodoxen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche kannst du auch an den USA sehen. Ohne den Segen der christlichen Rechten wird keiner US Präsident.



Klar, deshalb hat die USA auch seit 8 Jahren einen schwarzen Präsidenten 

Hat bestimmt die christliche Rechte ihren Segen dazu gegeben


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, deshalb hat die USA auch seit 8 Jahren einen schwarzen Präsidenten
> 
> Hat bestimmt die christliche Rechte ihren Segen dazu gegeben



Natürlich. Das erkennst du immer daran, wenn der Präsident bei der Amtseinführung sagt "so wahr mir Gott helfe".
Hat Merkel sowas schon mal gesagt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2015)

Satire?
"so wahr mir Gott helfe."



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja toll Leute zu Staatsbürgern machen die den Staat abschaffen wollen. Ganz tolle Idee.



Es gibt keine "tollen Ideen" zum Nahostkonflikt. Wenn zahlreiche Personen aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen Anspruch auf das gleiche Gut erheben, dann muss jemand zurückstecken.
Fakt ist aber nun einmal: Menschen sind immer für die Abschaffung von Staaten, die sie unterdrücken. Da Israel eine Zweistaatenlösung ablehnt und sie ohne massive Enteignung von Israelis (die es nicht geben wird) unmöglich gemacht hat, bleibt nur die Einvolklösung mit Gleichberechtigung. Solange man mehrere Millionen Menschen als Sklaven behandelt, werden darunter immer hunderte bis tausende sein, die die Situation mit Gewalt ändern wollen. Und je mehr willkürlich umbringt, desto mehr haben jemand in der Verwandtschaft, dessen Tod sie nicht verzeihen werden.

Über Moral kann man sich da imho nur noch den Mund fusslig reden, mindestens 50% der Bevölkerung der Region dürfte direkt oder indirekt an zu verurteilenden Taten beteiligt gewesen sein bzw. die aktiv befürworten. Krieg ist Krieg.
Der einzige Ansatz für Fortschritt, der noch bleibt, ist imho:
Wer kann eher abgeben, ohne seine Existenz zu gefährden?
Wer die Ressourcen zu agieren, wer kann nur reagieren?
Wer hat die Infrastruktur um neues zu schaffen und altes, unerwünschtes einzudämmen?
Solange derjenige nicht den ersten Schritt macht (und ja, es muss ein ganzer Schritt sein - und es wird vermutlich dauern, ehe ein zweiter Schritt als Reaktion folgt), wird das Morden auf beiden Seiten weitergehen. Und im Vergleich zu dieser Option ist eigentlich eine ganze Menge an Verzicht tollerabel - aber es geht ja "ums Prinzip" und um Religion...


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Satire?
> "so wahr mir Gott helfe."



Merkel eben. Als Partei, die das "Christ" in sich trägt. 
Aber wir sehen ja, wie christlich die Union so ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber es geht ja "ums Prinzip" und um Religion...



Und wenns um Religion geht, gibt es ja nur ein "ich habe Recht und du bist ein Ungläubiger".


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Das erkennst du immer daran, wenn der Präsident bei der Amtseinführung sagt "so wahr mir Gott helfe".



Ach das ist schon der Beweis, dass die christliche Rechte ihre Zustimmung erteilt hat? Gut zu wissen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Merkel sowas schon mal gesagt?



Soweit ich weiß, bei bisher jeder Amtseinführung (2005, 2009 und 2013). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "tollen Ideen" zum Nahostkonflikt. Wenn zahlreiche Personen aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen Anspruch auf das gleiche Gut erheben, dann muss jemand zurückstecken.



Und es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon auszugehen, dass es keine der beteiligten Parteien tun wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber nun einmal: Menschen sind immer für die Abschaffung von Staaten, die sie unterdrücken.



Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese „Unterdrückung“ erst stattfindet, seit dem die arabischen Staaten versucht haben durch völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege Israel zu vernichten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Israel eine Zweistaatenlösung ablehnt und sie ohne massive Enteignung von Israelis (die es nicht geben wird) unmöglich gemacht hat, bleibt nur die Einvolklösung mit Gleichberechtigung.



Oder die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ gehen in den arabischen Staat der gegründet wurde, nämlich Jordanien.

Oder sie suchen sich einen der zahlreichen Staaten der arabischen Welt aus. Ich kennen keinen Grund, warum man das diesen Menschen nicht zumuten kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange man mehrere Millionen Menschen als Sklaven behandelt, werden darunter immer hunderte bis tausende sein, die die Situation mit Gewalt ändern wollen.



Aktion>Reaktion.

Die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ hätten ihren Staat schon längst haben können. Sie haben sich aber (zusammen mit den arabischen Staaten) für die Sprache der Gewalt und des Krieges entschieden. 

Jetzt sollen sie diese selbsteingebrockte Suppe auch bitte auslöffeln. Ich kann nicht erst zu fünft einen Staat überfallen und mich dann beschweren, wenn dieser Staat sich wehrt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und je mehr willkürlich umbringt, desto mehr haben jemand in der Verwandtschaft, dessen Tod sie nicht verzeihen werden.



Auch hier. Aktion>Reaktion. 

Die Nachbarstaaten Israels könnten doch damit anfangen, in Frieden mit Israel zu leben und Juden als gleichwertige Menschen anerkennen.

Ägypten hat das doch geschafft. Warum können die anderen arabischen Staaten das nicht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über Moral kann man sich da imho nur noch den Mund fusslig reden, mindestens 50% der Bevölkerung der Region dürfte direkt oder indirekt an zu verurteilenden Taten beteiligt gewesen sein bzw. die aktiv befürworten. Krieg ist Krieg.
> Der einzige Ansatz für Fortschritt, der noch bleibt, ist imho:
> Wer kann eher abgeben, ohne seine Existenz zu gefährden?
> Wer die Ressourcen zu agieren, wer kann nur reagieren?
> ...



Richtig, es geht um Religion.

Und welche Religion im Nahen Osten nicht modern und liberal ist, zeigt sich ziemlich deutlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel eben. Als Partei, die das "Christ" in sich trägt.
> Aber wir sehen ja, wie christlich die Union so ist.



Lass sich doch ihren Eid auf Gott schwören. Wegen der Eidesformel würde ich die Demokratie nicht in Gefahr sehen.

Da verzapft Frau Merkel wesentlich schlimmeres. Aber das wäre ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenns um Religion geht, gibt es ja nur ein "ich habe Recht und du bist ein Ungläubiger".



Stimmt. Aber welche Religion fällt in diesem Zusammenhang besonderes negativ auf?


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe alle relevanten Kriege mit den Nachbarstaaten aufgezählt. Gut es gab noch die zwei Kriegen gegen den Libanon (1982 und 2006), aber die hatten ja nicht primär mit den sogenannten „Palästinensern“ zu tun.
> Aber hier war es ja maßgeblich die Hisbollah die gegen Israel Terrorangriffe verübt hat und die libanesische Regierung war weder gewillt noch in der Lage diese Situation zu beenden. Meiner Meinung nach auch ein gerechtfertigter Grund sich zu verteidigen.
> In keinem der 3 Kriege hat Israel völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert. Das die arabischen Staaten die Schuldigen sind, kommt dir natürlich nicht in den Sinn, oder?



Wo habe ich behauptet, dass in den von dir speziell erwähnten 3 Kriegen Israel völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert hat?
Ich sprach "von völkerrechtswidriger Bombardierung seiner Nachbarländer". -nachzulesen unter #259
Wie du da auf deine speziellen 3 Kriege und auf Palästinensern kommst, wo du die Fakten betreffs Israel so gut kennst, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Deshalb hatte ich dich auch extra gefragt, ob Israel in deinen 3 Kriegen völkerrechtlich bombardiert hat. Nachdem du jetzt also festgestellt hast, dass ich diese 3 Kriege mit meiner Aussage nicht gemeint habe, bleibt, dass* Israel völkerrechtswidrig seine Nachbarstaaten bombardiert*.

Wenn du dich speziell über Ablauf und Schuldfrage deiner 3 Kriege unterhalten möchtest, kein Problem, aber um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, wäre eine themenbezogene Diskussion doch sicher produktiver.
Aber schön, dass du den Palästinensern jetzt doch das Recht auf einen eigenen Nachbarstaat (wie im Teilungsplan verankert) zugestehen möchtest!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die Stelle meines Beitrages zeigen, wo ich das behauptet habe?


Kannst du mir die Stelle meines Beitrags zeigen, wo ich behauptet habe, dass du das behauptet hast? 
Da du keine "Wertung" zu Israels Siedlungspolitik und dem damit verbundenen Diebstahl an "Land" abgegeben hast, hatte ich dich nach dieser Wertung gefragt!
Also noch einmal: Darf Israel Land stehlen und die dort lebenden Palästinenser weiter vertreiben oder verurteilst du das?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Teilungsplan_für_Palästina
> 
> Weil Großbritannien das Mandant über Palästina nicht weiter ausüben wollte und die Sache der UN übergab. Dort wurde demokratisch abgestimmt.
> Nur die arabischen Staaten haben sich nicht daran gehalten. Wenn ich mir die innenpolitische Situation in den arabischen Staaten anschaue, wundert es mich nicht, dass sie eine demokratische Abstimmung nicht akzeptieren wollten.
> Nur das die betroffenen Staaten sich nicht beschwert haben, sondern den neugegründeten Staat zu 5 und ohne Kriegserklärung überfallen haben.


Dass die arabischen Staaten das Übel der Welt sein sollen und man sie dafür verurteilt, dass sie mit diesem Teilungsplan nicht einverstanden waren und sind, erschließt sich mir nicht, da jedes Land, jede Region, jeder Mensch etwas dagegen hätte, wenn *andere* seinen Besitz teilen und die Hälfte enteignen würden.

Die von Israel aus ihrer Heimat Vertriebenen haben doch aber sicherlich eine großzügige Abfindung von der UN oder von Israel bekommen? Nein?

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie eine "Beschwerde" aussehen muss, die du als "Beschwerde" anerkennst, aber du sagtest doch selber, dass die arabischen Staaten diesem Teilungsplan nicht zugestimmt haben. Die arabischen Staaten trugen auch keine Schuld an den 6 Millionen ermordeten Juden in Europa. Im Gegenteil, viele Juden konnten nur deshalb überleben, weil die Araber ihnen Zuflucht gewährten. 

Die damals von der UN gemachten Fehler mit Demokratie schön reden zu wollen, wo Diplomatie versagt hat, hilft nicht, die jetzige Situation zu rechtfertigen.








Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil die Mandatsmacht über Palästina (Großbritannien) es der UN übergab.
> Weil Großbritannien schon im ersten Weltkrieg eine Zusage (Balfour-Deklaration) gab, in der Region Palästina auf die Gründung eines jüdischen Staates hinzuwirken.


Indien war auch mal eine Kolonie von Großbritannien und das auch schon vor dem ersten Weltkrieg. 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war nicht die Heimat der sogenannten „Palästinenser“. Es war Heimat und Staatsgebiet des Staates Jordanien. Da das Gebiet West*jordan*land heißt, waren die Bewohner auch logischerweise Jordanier.


Ach nein?


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heimat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff *Heimat verweist zumeist auf eine Beziehung zwischen Mensch und Raum. Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird er auf den Ort angewendet, in den ein Mensch hineingeboren wird und in dem die frühesten Sozialisationserlebnisse stattfinden, die zunächst Identität, Charakter, Mentalität, Einstellungen und Weltauffassungen prägen*


*.
*Wo liegt denn die Heimat der Palästinenser deiner Meinung nach oder haben sie kein Anrecht auf eine Heimat? 

Bin ich jetzt kein Berliner mehr, weil ich in Deutschland lebe und kein Deutscher mehr , weil ich in Europa lebe und kein Europäer mehr, weil ich Bewohner des Planeten namens Erde bin?


War das Gebiet des heutigen Israels vorher nicht besiedelt? Wurde niemand durch Gründung Israels aus seinem Haus, von seinem Feld, aus seiner näheren Heimat vertrieben? Wird niemand durch die Siedlungspolitik Israels, indem sie den Nachbarländern weiterhin Land stehlen, dadurch vertrieben? 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu? Die UN hatte damals einen Teilungsplan vorgelegt der in einer demokratischen Abstimmung angenommen wurde. Nur die arabischen Staaten haben das nicht hingenommen und einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Israel geführt.
> Und jetzt soll die UN jene undemokratischen arabischen Staaten auch noch unterstützen?



Solange solche demokratischen Entscheidungen (Die UN hat damals die Bevölkerung Palästinas abstimmen lassen? Richtig?) und Demokratie-Exporte zu Unruhen, Aufständen und Kriegen führen, wirkt die Verurteilung und von Staaten, weil sie für uns  "undemokratisch" sind, merkwürdig, wenn gleichzeitig Staaten wie Katar und Saudi Arabien von westlichen Regierungen hofiert werden. 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was haben amerikanische Zeitungsartikel der 20er und 30er Jahre mit der jetzigen Situation in Israel zu tun?
> Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht.


Wer sprach denn von der "jetzigen Situation"? Ich fragte betreffs deiner Aussage "selbst schuld".
Aber das amerikanischen Zeitungsartikel schon in den 20er Jahren wussten, dass *6 Millionen Juden *in Europa in Gefahr seien, zu einer Zeit, als es um die Zukunft Palästinas ging, also *vor *dem Völkerbundsmandat für Palästina, welches sich für die:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%B6lkerbundsmandat_f%C3%BCr_Pal%C3%A4stina schrieb:
			
		

> „Errichtung einer nationalen Heimstätte für das jüdische Volk in Palästina“.  unter der Bedingung, „dass nichts getan werden soll, was die bürgerlichen und religiösen Rechte bestehender nichtjüdischer Gemeinschaften in Palästina […] beeinträchtigen würde“.


einsetzte und das Nazi-Deutschland fast 30 Jahre später dann auch* 6 Millionen Juden* ermorderte, und danach der UN-Teilungsplan für Palästina kam, der die Gründung Israels erst möglich machte. - sind Fakten.

Werden die bürgerlichen und religiösen Rechte der bestehenden nichtjüdischen Gemeinschaften in Palästina durch Israel *nicht* beeinträchtigt oder wurde das unwichtig, weil man die europäische Schuld an 6 Millionen ermordete Juden (Europa hat sie trotz Vorwahnung nicht geschützt!) den Arabern zuschieben konnte? 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön wie hier wieder die Fakten verdreht werden. Die Aktion gegen den Gaza-Streifen war nicht wegen 3 ermordeter Jugendlicher begonnen worden, sondern wegen andauernden Raketenangriffen aus dem Gazastreifen.
> Eher ganz schön aggressive Hamas, die nicht mit Juden in Frieden leben kann.


Das hat nichts mit "Fakten verdrehen" zu tun, wenn eine "Strafmaßnahme" oder auch Racheakt genau nach diesem Ereignis folgt. Wie Regierungen ihre kriegerischen Handlungen offiziell begründen, haben wir ja aus dem "Der Irak hat Massenvernichtungswaffen!" gelernt.

Das Verhalten der Hamas hat natürlich rein gar nichts mit dem Gazastreifen und Israels Wirken dort  zu tun, die den Menschen dort jede Hoffnung auf ein vernünftiges Leben ohne Hunger und Zugang zu ihren Heiligtümern bietet? Werden die mit dem Hass auf "Juden"  oder besser "Israelis" geboren oder entwickelt der sich dadurch, weil sie schon als Kindern miterleben müssen, dass sie wegen Israel kein Recht auf ein menschenwürdiges Leben und eine Zukunft haben, dass sie von Israelis schikaniert werden und dass durch Strafaktionen viele ihrer Geschwister, Eltern, Verwandte ermordet oder zu Krüppeln werden, ihre Häuser dem Erdboden gleichgemacht werden.
Wenn man bedenkt dass über 50% der Bewohner dort Kinder sind, züchtet sich Israel mit seiner Politik Feinde!
Hier findet, soweit ich das sehe, kein Krieg gegen die Juden statt, sondern ein Kampf gegen die Unterdrückung durch Israel. 
Womit verglich der Vatikan den Gaza-Streifen 2009 nochmal ?

Der richtige Schritt Israels wäre es, die Blockade aufzuheben , sich an die Grenzen von 1948 zu halten und einem Staat Palästina zuzustimmen! 
Oder ist es nicht eher vorteilhaft für die Atommacht Israel, relativ harmlose Feinde haben zu wollen, damit man von einer nie endenden Bedrohung des jüdischen Volkes sprechen kann? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieviele Gefängnisse kennst du noch, wo die „Insassen“ ständig Geld und Mittel haben, um tausendfach Raketen abzufeuern?


Warum müssen fast 1 Million Kinder in Not, Armut und Hunger in einem Gefängnis  Israels leben?
Wurden sie strafrechtlich verurteilt? Welche Straftaten wirft man ihnen vor?






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sollen unsere westlichen Regierungen schuld sein? Die leben doch mit Israel in Frieden.
> Es sind doch die arabischen Staaten die dazu nicht in der Lage sind. Und was ist die Triebfeder dafür? Na kommst du von alleine darauf?
> Und die IS (aktiv in Syrien und Irak) hat mit der Situation in Israel jetzt genau was zu tun? Ein weiterer Zusammenhang der sich mir nicht erschließt.



Da hat Deutschland aber Glück gehabt, dass es nach der Ermordung von 6 Millionen Juden mit Israel in Frieden leben darf!
Wie hätten die Europäer bloß darauf reagiert, wenn die arabischen Staaten damals die Macht gehabt hätten, einen großen Teil von Europa als Zuflucht / Heimstätte der Juden zu bestimmen und wir in Europa den Staat Israel mit seiner Siedlungspolitik und seinen Strafaktionen hätten? Na kommst du von alleine drauf?  

Vielleicht hättest du "lasst uns lieber mittelalterliche Gotteskrieger unterstützen die einen ethnischen reinen Staat schaffen wollen" nicht erwähnen sollen, wenn das mit der Situation in Israel nun doch nichts zu tun hat und du da keinen weiteren Zusammenhang erkennen kannst?!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass sie diesen Staat ablehnen und seine Bevölkerung tot sehen wollen. Mal eine ganz verrückte Idee.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn die arabischen Staaten und die sogenannten "Palästineser" einfach mal Israels Existenz anerkennen, Juden als gleichwertige Menschen ansehen und mit dem Staat Israel und seiner Bevölkerung in Frieden leben.
> 
> Ist das wirklich zuviel verlangt von den arabischen Staaten? Wir kriegen das doch auch hin, mit Israel in Frieden zu leben.



Was sind die palästinensischen Babys doch für raubtierartige Monster? Richtig?

Wie gut das Israel da keine Vorurteile hat, Araber als gleichwertige Menschen ansieht, denen man doch nicht einfach noch weiteres Land stiehlt, mit einem Staat Palästina keine Probleme hat, jedem Gläubigen den Zugang zu ihren Heiligtümern gestattet und diese Gebiete nicht als ihr alleiniges Territorium ansieht.

Komisch nur, dass so viele Araber durch Israel getötet wurden - gerade letztens erst 3 ermordete Israelis ==> 1400 Tote nach Israels Strafaktion. 


Aber gegenseitige Achtung fängt schon bei der Wortwahl an - und "sogenannte "Palästinenser"" erweckt nicht den Eindruck, dass man sie als gleichwertige Menschen ansieht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich behauptet, dass in den von dir speziell erwähnten 3 Kriegen Israel völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert hat?
> Ich sprach "von völkerrechtswidriger Bombardierung seiner Nachbarländer". -nachzulesen unter #259



Und die von mir genannten Kriege (+ die zwei Libanonkriege) waren die einzigen Kriege die Israel gegen seine Nachbarstaaten geführt hat.

Oder ich verstehe deine Fragestellung nicht, dann bitte ich diese zu präzisieren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie du da auf deine speziellen 3 Kriege und auf Palästinensern kommst, wo du die Fakten betreffs Israel so gut kennst, erschließt sich mir nicht.



Weil ich sonst nicht weißt, welche Kriege du meinst? Du sprachst vom völkerrechtswidrigen Bombardieren der Nachbarstaaten. Die Kriege die ich genannt habe, waren die einzigen Kriege Israels gegen Nachbarstaaten.

Wie gesagt, sollte ich dich missverstehen, bitte die Fragestellung präzisieren. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich dich auch extra gefragt, ob Israel in deinen 3 Kriegen völkerrechtlich bombardiert hat. Nachdem du jetzt also festgestellt hast, dass ich diese 3 Kriege mit meiner Aussage nicht gemeint habe, bleibt, dass* Israel völkerrechtswidrig seine Nachbarstaaten bombardiert*.



Abzüglich der Kriege, welche völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung meinst du bitte? Ich verstehe deine Ausführung nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich speziell über Ablauf und Schuldfrage deiner 3 Kriege unterhalten möchtest, kein Problem, aber um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, wäre eine themenbezogene Diskussion doch sicher produktiver.



Denn musst du das Thema (völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung der Nachbarstaaten) genauer erläutern. Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass du den Palästinensern jetzt doch das Recht auf einen eigenen Nachbarstaat (wie im Teilungsplan verankert) zugestehen möchtest!



Klar tue ich das. Dieser Staat besteht doch schon längst.

Jordanien. Problem gelöst.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die Stelle meines Beitrags zeigen, wo ich behauptet habe, dass du das behauptet hast?



Klar: Dein Beitrag war (Zitat: Also weil Israel Israel ist, darf es also gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen und Land stehlen?).

Durch die Fragestellung hast du für mein Verständnis impliziert, ich würde derartiges behaupten. Auch hier gilt, wenn ich dich falsch verstehe, bitte ich darum die Fragestellung zu präzisieren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du keine "Wertung" zu Israels Siedlungspolitik und dem damit verbundenen Diebstahl an "Land" abgegeben hast, hatte ich dich nach dieser Wertung gefragt!
> Also noch einmal: Darf Israel Land stehlen und die dort lebenden Palästinenser weiter vertreiben oder verurteilst du das?



Nein darf Israel nicht. 

Aber ich versteh nicht, warum es die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ betrifft, wenn Israel jordanisches Staatsgebiet besetzt. Das müsstest du mir dann bitte erklären.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dass die arabischen Staaten das Übel der Welt sein sollen und man sie dafür verurteilt, dass sie mit diesem Teilungsplan nicht einverstanden waren und sind, erschließt sich mir nicht, da jedes Land, jede Region, jeder Mensch etwas dagegen hätte, wenn *andere* seinen Besitz teilen und die Hälfte enteignen würden.



Es war aber nicht der * Besitz * der arabischen Staaten. Vorallem nicht jener arabischen Staaten die Israel angegriffen haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die von Israel aus ihrer Heimat Vertriebenen haben doch aber sicherlich eine großzügige Abfindung von der UN oder von Israel bekommen? Nein?



Warum auch?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie eine "Beschwerde" aussehen muss, die du als "Beschwerde" anerkennst, aber du sagtest doch selber, dass die arabischen Staaten diesem Teilungsplan nicht zugestimmt haben. Die arabischen Staaten trugen auch keine Schuld an den 6 Millionen ermordeten Juden in Europa. Im Gegenteil, viele Juden konnten nur deshalb überleben, weil die Araber ihnen Zuflucht gewährten.



Sind das dieselbe arabischen Staaten die 1948 den Krieg mit der Lösung „wir werden die Juden ins Meer treiben“ begründet haben?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die damals von der UN gemachten Fehler mit Demokratie schön reden zu wollen, wo Diplomatie versagt hat, hilft nicht, die jetzige Situation zu rechtfertigen.



Nur das die UN keine Fehler gemacht hat. Es gab eine demokratische Abstimmung. Wer in einer Demokratie bei der Wahl unterliegt, muss damit leben.

Daraus eine Rechtfertig für einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg abzuleiten ist ziemlich zynisch.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Indien war auch mal eine Kolonie von Großbritannien und das auch schon vor dem ersten Weltkrieg.



Richtig. Und ob einem das passt oder nicht, aber das war damals geltendes Recht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ach nein?



Nein. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn die Heimat der Palästinenser deiner Meinung nach oder haben sie kein Anrecht auf eine Heimat?



Nirgends, da es die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ nicht gibt.

Das ist ein Kampfbegriff Erfunden von der PLO in den 60er Jahren.

Die Achse des Guten: Die Palästinenser ? Mythos und Realität

Sofern es Bewohner des Westjordandlands sind, Jordanienen, wenn es Bewohner des Gazastreifens sind, Ägypten, und wenn es Bewohner der Golanhöhen sind, Syrien. 

Deren Staatsgebiet ist das, ergo ist das auch deren Bevölkerung. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Solange solche demokratischen Entscheidungen (Die UN hat damals die Bevölkerung Palästinas abstimmen lassen? Richtig?) und Demokratie-Exporte zu Unruhen, Aufständen und Kriegen führen, wirkt die Verurteilung und von Staaten, weil sie für uns  "undemokratisch" sind, merkwürdig, wenn gleichzeitig Staaten wie Katar und Saudi Arabien von westlichen Regierungen hofiert werden.



Habe ich irgendwo die Partnerschaft der westlichen Regierung mit Katar und Saudi-Arabien gutgeheißt?

Und vorallem was hat das mit Israel zu tun?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wer sprach denn von der "jetzigen Situation"? Ich fragte betreffs deiner Aussage "selbst schuld".
> Aber das amerikanischen Zeitungsartikel schon in den 20er Jahren wussten, dass *6 Millionen Juden *in Europa in Gefahr seien, zu einer Zeit, als es um die Zukunft Palästinas ging, also *vor *dem Völkerbundsmandat für Palästina, welches sich für die:
> einsetzte und das Nazi-Deutschland fast 30 Jahre später dann auch* 6 Millionen Juden* ermorderte, und danach der UN-Teilungsplan für Palästina kam, der die Gründung Israels erst möglich machte. - sind Fakten.



Und was willst du mir mit dieser Aussage jetzt mitteilen? Ich gebe es ehrlich zu, ich blicke da nicht durch.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Werden die bürgerlichen und religiösen Rechte der bestehenden nichtjüdischen Gemeinschaften in Palästina durch Israel *nicht* beeinträchtigt oder wurde das unwichtig, weil man die europäische Schuld an 6 Millionen ermordete Juden (Europa hat sie trotz Vorwahnung nicht geschützt!) den Arabern zuschieben konnte?



Bitte wer hat die Ermordung der Juden den Arabern zugeschoben? Sorry, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr was dein Punkt ist. 

Und welche „europäische“ Schuld an der Ermordung der Juden? Schuld war das NS-Regime. 

Es tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich blicke nicht durch, was dein Standpunkt sein soll.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "Fakten verdrehen" zu tun, wenn eine "Strafmaßnahme" oder auch Racheakt genau nach diesem Ereignis folgt. Wie Regierungen ihre kriegerischen Handlungen offiziell begründen, haben wir ja aus dem "Der Irak hat Massenvernichtungswaffen!" gelernt.



Ach also sind die Raketenangriffe aus dem Gaza-Streifen eine Lüge die die Massenvernichtungswaffen des Iraks?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Hamas hat natürlich rein gar nichts mit dem Gazastreifen und Israels Wirken dort  zu tun, die den Menschen dort jede Hoffnung auf ein vernünftiges Leben ohne Hunger und Zugang zu ihren Heiligtümern bietet?



Aktion>Reaktion.

Man kann nicht erst mit der Sprache der Gewalt und Krieges gegen Israel ins Feld ziehen und sich dann beschweren, wenn Israel in dieser Sprache antwortet.

Ägypten (ein islamischer Staat) hat es doch auch geschafft mit Israel in Frieden zu leben und einen Friedensvertrag zu schließen. Seit dem gab es keinen Krieg mehr zwischen diesen Ländern.

Ist das von den anderen arabischen Staaten zu viel verlangt?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Werden die mit dem Hass auf "Juden"  oder besser "Israelis" geboren oder entwickelt der sich dadurch, weil sie schon als Kindern miterleben müssen, dass sie wegen Israel kein Recht auf ein menschenwürdiges Leben und eine Zukunft haben, dass sie von Israelis schikaniert werden und dass durch Strafaktionen viele ihrer Geschwister, Eltern, Verwandte ermordet oder zu Krüppeln werden, ihre Häuser dem Erdboden gleichgemacht werden.



Komisch, von 1948-1967 (19 Jahre lang) hat Israel den Gaza-Streifen und das Westjordanland nicht besetzt. Trotzdem gab es Gewaltaktionen gegen Israel. 

Wie passt das zusammen, wenn sich doch alle nur gegen die böse „Unterdrückung“ wehren?

Außerdem betrifft der Hass die Juden, oder warum benutzt die Hamas den Hitlergruß?

Lass mich raten, die Hamas wird nur missverstanden, oder?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass über 50% der Bewohner dort Kinder sind, züchtet sich Israel mit seiner Politik Feinde!



„Frieden wird es geben, wenn die Araber ihre Kinder mehr lieben, als sie uns hassen.“ - Golda Meir



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hier findet, soweit ich das sehe, kein Krieg gegen die Juden statt, sondern ein Kampf gegen die Unterdrückung durch Israel.



Genau  

Deshalb begründen die umliegenden Staaten und die Hamas ihre Aktionen auch immer damit, dass sie keine Juden dulden im Nahen Osten?

Und der Hitlergruß der Hamas und andere Terrorgruppen hat natürlich auch keinen antisemitischen Hintergrund?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Womit verglich der Vatikan den Gaza-Streifen 2009 nochmal ?



Achso der „demokratische“ Staat Vatikan ist also plötzlich die Autorität in solchen Angelegenheiten?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Der richtige Schritt Israels wäre es, die Blockade aufzuheben , sich an die Grenzen von 1948 zu halten und einem Staat Palästina zuzustimmen!



Haha genau, lasst uns zusehen wie ein ethnisch reiner Staat entstehen soll, der seinen Motivation aus der Bekämpfung der Juden zieht. 

Und die Grenzen von 1948? Erst Israel völkerrechtswidrig angreifen, verlieren und dann noch dreist die Vorkriegsgrenzen verlange?

Ne ist klar 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oder ist es nicht eher vorteilhaft für die Atommacht Israel, relativ harmlose Feinde haben zu wollen, damit man von einer nie endenden Bedrohung des jüdischen Volkes sprechen kann?



Stimmt, weil es die arabischen Staaten die Juden ja auch so freundlich aufgenommen haben.

Lass mich raten, für dich gab es die Aussage „die Juden ins Meer treiben“ nie, oder?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum müssen fast 1 Million Kinder in Not, Armut und Hunger in einem Gefängnis  Israels leben?
> Wurden sie strafrechtlich verurteilt? Welche Straftaten wirft man ihnen vor?



Welches Gefängnis?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da hat Deutschland aber Glück gehabt, dass es nach der Ermordung von 6 Millionen Juden mit Israel in Frieden leben darf!
> Wie hätten die Europäer bloß darauf reagiert, wenn die arabischen Staaten damals die Macht gehabt hätten, einen großen Teil von Europa als Zuflucht / Heimstätte der Juden zu bestimmen und wir in Europa den Staat Israel mit seiner Siedlungspolitik und seinen Strafaktionen hätten? Na kommst du von alleine drauf?



Da wir mit den Juden in Frieden leben können und Juden auch als gleichwertige Menschen ansehen, würde in Europa so eine Aktion nicht entstehen.

Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass unsere Politik nicht von einer rückständigen und mittelalterlichen Ideologie begründet wird.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du "lasst uns lieber mittelalterliche Gotteskrieger unterstützen die einen ethnischen reinen Staat schaffen wollen" nicht erwähnen sollen, wenn das mit der Situation in Israel nun doch nichts zu tun hat und du da keinen weiteren Zusammenhang erkennen kannst?!



Ach also ist Israel nicht von mittelalterlichen, undemokratischen Staaten und Terrorgruppen umzingelt, sondern von modernen Demokratien? Muss an mir vorbeigegangen sein.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was sind die palästinensischen Babys doch für raubtierartige Monster? Richtig?



Ach schrieb ich das? Muss mir wohl entgangen sein.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie gut das Israel da keine Vorurteile hat, Araber als gleichwertige Menschen ansieht, denen man doch nicht einfach noch weiteres Land stiehlt, mit einem Staat Palästina keine Probleme hat, jedem Gläubigen den Zugang zu ihren Heiligtümern gestattet und diese Gebiete nicht als ihr alleiniges Territorium ansieht.



Richtig. Hast du schon erfasst.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass so viele Araber durch Israel getötet wurden - gerade letztens erst 3 ermordete Israelis ==> 1400 Tote nach Israels Strafaktion.



Man könnte ja mal die Raketenangriffe einstellen. Aber das ist der Hamas ja nicht zuzumuten, Juden als gleichwertige Menschen anzusehen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber gegenseitige Achtung fängt schon bei der Wortwahl an - und "sogenannte "Palästinenser"" erweckt nicht den Eindruck, dass man sie als gleichwertige Menschen ansieht.



Es sind gleichwertige Menschen. Nur ist der Begriff „Palästinenser“ ein erfundener Kampfbegriff.

Es sind Araber.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2015)

Vor 1945 waren die dort also Judenfreundlich? 
Aus welcher Gegend kam so ein gewisser Großmufti alias SS Mitglied? 

Außerdem für eine 2 Staaten Lösung ist es de facto zu spät.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vor 1945 waren die dort also Judenfreundlich?
> Aus welcher Gegend kam so ein gewisser Großmufti alias SS Mitglied?
> 
> Außerdem für eine 2 Staaten Lösung ist es de facto zu spät.



In der Gegend kam es schon zwischen den Weltkriegen so häufig zu Konflikten zwischen zionistischen Siedlern und einheimischer muslimischer Bevölkerung, dass die Briten gepanzerte Fahrzeuge eingesetzt haben...

Ein historisch eindeutige Schuldzuweisung erhält in der Gegend nur, wer vollkommen seine Betrachtung an einem willkürlichen Zeitpunkt beginnen lässt und die Initiierung der unmittelbar nächsten Kampfhandlung als Ursünde definiert. De facto ist das gesamte Gebiet seit mindestens fünf Jahrtausenden zwischen verschiedensten und sich wandelnden Parteien umstritten (nicht ganz zufällig wurde ein gewissen "...den ersten Stein"-Mem dort in die Welt gesetzt) und die einzigen Zeiträume ohne größere Kämpfe waren diejenigen, in denen es eine Partei derart konsequent geschafft hat, alle anderen zu unterdrücken, dass diese eben nur noch (sehr) kleine Kämpfe zustande bekommen haben. Deswegen sag ich ja:
Es geht nicht darum, wer Schuld hat. Es geht darum, wer etwas verbessern kann und wer das will. Und leider ist der Kreis ersterer ziemlich klein und die Schnittmenge mit letzterem quasi null. (Wobei es schwer ist zu beurteilen, wer der machtlosen wirklich etwas ändern verbessern möchte. Sicherlich nicht alle, die das behaupten.)


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vor 1945 waren die dort also Judenfreundlich?
> Aus welcher Gegend kam so ein gewisser Großmufti alias SS Mitglied?





			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_Amin_al-Husseini schrieb:
			
		

> *Mohammed Amin al-Husseini*
> Nach dem Krieg wurde al-Husseini in mehreren europäischen Staaten als Kriegsverbrecher  gesucht und nach seiner Festnahme in der Schweiz an die französischen  Behörden übergeben. Nachdem Frankreich, England und die USA aus  strategischen Gründen darauf verzichteten, Husseini als Kriegsverbrecher  anzuklagen, fand er 1946 in Ägypten Asyl, von wo aus er seine Ideen weiterverfolgte.



Upps!
Also war die Verbreitung antisemitischen Gedankenguts nach dem 2. Weltkrieg von Frankreich, England und den USA gewollt. 
Wie passt das denn?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem für eine 2 Staaten Lösung ist es de facto zu spät.



Nö!


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nö!



Richtig. Es ist nicht zu spät. 

Den zweiten Staat gibt es schon. Heißt Jordanien und ist ca. viermal so groß wie Israel. Genug Platz für alle sogenannten "Palästinenser".


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2015)

Eine 2 Staaten Lösung mit den Grenzen von 1948 würde bedeuten, dass
man Millionen Israelis vertreiben müsste. Das ist faktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Es ist nicht zu spät.
> 
> Den zweiten Staat gibt es schon. Heißt Jordanien und ist ca. viermal so groß wie Israel. Genug Platz für alle sogenannten "Palästinenser".



Das wird eben nicht funktionieren, denn jeder, der dort lebt, will sein Land für sich haben.
Die Palästinenser wollen das Land für sich haben und Jerusalem als alleinige Hauptstadt.
Israel will das gleiche.
Es ist fast so, als wenns überall tolle Spielplätze gibt aber zwei Kinder buhlen nur um den einen und geben kein Stück nach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird eben nicht funktionieren, denn jeder, der dort lebt, will sein Land für sich haben.
> Die Palästinenser wollen das Land für sich haben und Jerusalem als alleinige Hauptstadt.
> Israel will das gleiche.
> Es ist fast so, als wenns überall tolle Spielplätze gibt aber zwei Kinder buhlen nur um den einen und geben kein Stück nach.



Dann wird es in alle Zeit so weitergehen. Fakt ist, dass die IDF gut genug gerüstet ist. 

Deshalb bleibt ein weiteres Zitat von Golda Meir auch topaktuell:

Die Araber wollen uns tot sehen. Wir wollen leben. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2015)

Also sind wir uns einig, dass es jedenfalls nicht mit den Grenzen von 48 klappen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also sind wir uns einig, dass es jedenfalls nicht mit den Grenzen von 48 klappen wird.



Selbst mit den von 67 nicht.

Israel hat 2005 den Gazastreifen geräumt. Was haben sie als Dank bekommen? Ca. 12.000 Raketen. Ein Staat "Palästina" wäre immer ein Aufmarschgebiet gegen Israel. Ein deratiges Risiko wird Israel nicht eingehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist fast so, als wenns überall tolle Spielplätze gibt aber zwei Kinder buhlen nur um den einen und geben kein Stück nach.



Es wollen auch beide Frischwasser, Ackerland und Zugang zu Fischgründen (und Bauland in jeweiliger Nähe so wie Verbindungen dazwischen). Letzten Endes ist das in Bezug auf die Konfliktentwicklung sogar wichtiger: Die Muslime interessiert von der religiösen Seite her nur ein winziger Teil von Jerusalem und mit Ausnahme eines eher kleinen Anteils von Extremisten wären die Juden mit einem anderen (wenn auch unmittelbar benachbarten) Teil zufrieden. Den Rest der Stadt könnte man sich eigentlich Teilen.
In dem Moment aber, in dem einer von beiden Gruppen der Zugang zu wichtigen Ressourcen verwährt und damit ein Leben in relativer Armut vorgegeben wird, hat man nicht nur einen Streit um ein paar Heiligtümer. Man hat zugleich auch einen extremen Unterschied im Lebensstandard unmittelbar benachbarter Personen, für die eine Hälfte dieser Personen verantwortlich ist. Pack noch Enteignungen oben drauf und es entsteht ein enormes Aggressionspotential - egal ob in Jerusalem oder in südamerikanischen Favelas, da ist Religion nur noch ein Identifikationsmerkmal zweier Gruppen.

Und wenn man das dann zu "lösen" versucht, in dem die Bewegungsfreiheit der einen Gruppe massiv einschränkt und dabei u.a. den Zugang zu deren Heiligtümern verhindert...
Schonmal versucht Feuer mit Benzin zu löschen?


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2015)

> Schonmal versucht Feuer mit Benzin zu löschen?


Mit Schweröl kann es aber gehen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Benzin in einem so geschlossen Schwall und in so großer Menge kommt, dass es die Flammen unter sich erstickt ohne ein zündfähiges Gemisch zu bilden, gehts auch ohne Schweröl.
Aber das ist das eben auf der anderen Seite der Analogie die vollständige militärische Unterdrückung mit totaler Überwachung und 0 persönlichen Rechten oder Möglichkeiten. So ähnlich wie das osmanische Reich keine Probleme mit aufständischen Juden hatte...


----------



## Husalah (31. Oktober 2015)

Beim Tankstellen Pächter läuft es offensichtlich auch nicht ganz rund.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ju1w-iDR0o

@Kaaruzo 
Und du hast nicht das Gefühl das in Israel etwas seit einer Weile völlig aus den Fugen gerät ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Oktober 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Und du hast nicht das Gefühl das in Israel etwas seit einer Weile völlig aus den Fugen gerät ?



Nein. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die arabischen Staaten nach mehreren verlorenen Kriegen mit zig tausenden Toten immer noch nicht kapiert haben, dass Frieden mit Israel viel billiger und vernüftiger wäre.

Aber dann könnte man ja nicht mehr das Feindbild vom alles beherrschenden Juden propagieren.

Israel ist die einzige Demokratie da unten. Das einzige Land wo sich Homosexuelle und Nichtmuslime nicht fürchten müssen vor staatlichen Terror. Alleine dafür verdient Israel unsere Unterstützung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die von mir genannten Kriege (+ die zwei Libanonkriege) waren die einzigen Kriege die Israel gegen seine Nachbarstaaten geführt hat.
> 
> Oder ich verstehe deine Fragestellung nicht, dann bitte ich diese zu präzisieren.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ich sonst nicht weißt, welche Kriege du meinst? Du sprachst vom völkerrechtswidrigen Bombardieren der Nachbarstaaten. Die Kriege die ich genannt habe, waren die einzigen Kriege Israels gegen Nachbarstaaten.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sollte ich dich missverstehen, bitte die Fragestellung präzisieren.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Abzüglich der Kriege, welche völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung meinst du bitte? Ich verstehe deine Ausführung nicht.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Denn musst du das Thema (völkerrechtswidrige Bombardierung der Nachbarstaaten) genauer erläutern. Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen.


So viele "nicht verstehen" - Beiträge zu einem einzigen Satz kann man ja schon als Spam ansehen.
*Israel bombardiert völkerrechtswidrig Nachbarstaaten! *- war keine Frage und beinhaltet nicht das Wort Krieg! Wie du auf Krieg kommst, kannst nur du wissen. 





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar tue ich das. Dieser Staat besteht doch schon längst.
> Jordanien. Problem gelöst.


Ganz, ganz Falsch!!!

Wir sprachen von Palästina! 135 Staaten erkennen den Staat Palästina an, nicht jedoch Israel, die USA und andere westliche Staaten.
Ich erkenne ihn auch an.
Wie sieht es mit dir aus?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar: Dein Beitrag war (Zitat: Also weil Israel Israel ist, darf es also gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen und Land stehlen?).
> Nein darf Israel nicht. Aber ich versteh nicht, warum es die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ betrifft, wenn Israel jordanisches Staatsgebiet besetzt. Das müsstest du mir dann bitte erklären.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uo24GAOHKng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo24GAOHKng






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war aber nicht der * Besitz * der arabischen Staaten. Vorallem nicht jener arabischen Staaten die Israel angegriffen haben.


Und? Die Nato handelt nicht anders.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum auch?


Vertreibung ist ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte! Die Menschen lebten dort seit Generationen. Es war ihre Heimat! Deine "demokratische" Abstimmung hat sie vertrieben!
Diese Menschen haben jedes Recht auf Entschädigung. Die UN hat Fehler gemacht! 

Anders ist das bei den israelischen  Siedlern. Diese Menschen und der Staat Israels haben mit ihrem Diebstahl bewusst gegen internationales Recht verstoßen und stehlen jeden Tag mehr Land, vertreiben Menschen aus ihrer Heimat!  - So handelt kein Rechtsstaat 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nirgends, da es die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ nicht gibt.
> Das ist ein Kampfbegriff Erfunden von der PLO in den 60er Jahren.
> Die Achse des Guten: Die Palästinenser ? Mythos und Realität
> Sofern es Bewohner des Westjordandlands sind, Jordanienen, wenn es Bewohner des Gazastreifens sind, Ägypten, und wenn es Bewohner der Golanhöhen sind, Syrien.
> Deren Staatsgebiet ist das, ergo ist das auch deren Bevölkerung.



Was für eine tolle Israelische Propaganda!

Es gibt den Staat Palästina, der offiziell anerkannt ist! Es gibt das Staatsgebiet Palästina, was Jordanien offiziell dem Staat Palästina gegeben hat und es gibt Israel, das alles daran setzt, damit Palästina nicht die Staatsmacht auf ihrem Staatsgebiet ausüben darf! Und Israel besiedelt und bestiehlt Palästina fleißig weiter.
Das arme, verfolgte, ständig so bedrohte Israel verfolgt, bedroht und vertreibt die armen Palästinenser.

Aber die Palästinenser dürfen sich nicht wehren, richtig? 
Wenn die Palästinenser ihr Recht, ihr Land zu beschützen wahrnehmen und weiteren Landdiebstahl verhindern wollen, gibt es Strafaktionen, richtig?

Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, dass sich das reiche, moderne demokratische Israel,  aus fremdem Territorium entfernt und den armen Palästinesern , die ja so mittelalterlich sind, wie du sagst, endlich in Ruhe lässt, ihre Sachen packt und ins Staatsgebiet Israel  zurückzieht?

Ist Israel erst dann zufrieden, wenn sie den Palästinensern alles weggenommen haben? Oder geht es dann  mit dem nächsten Staat weiter?

Eine tolle Politik die Israel da offiziell betreibt!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau
> Deshalb begründen die umliegenden Staaten und die Hamas ihre Aktionen auch immer damit, dass sie keine Juden dulden im Nahen Osten?
> Und der Hitlergruß der Hamas und andere Terrorgruppen hat natürlich auch keinen antisemitischen Hintergrund?


Und? Die Aktionen der Hamas richten sich gegen den Staat Israel! Siedlungspolitik, Vertreibung, Strafaktionen, Apartheit, riesiges Gefängnis Gazastreifen, in dem die Menschen zu einem elenden Leben in Hunger, Armut und ohne Aussicht auf eine Zukunft gehalten werden. 
Menschen, die so etwas tun, würde ich auch nicht haben wollen!
Soweit mir bekannt ist, müssen gläubige Juden so nicht handeln. Es ist nicht Teil ihrer Religion! Warum du ständig von Juden als Opfer, statt von Israelis als Täter sprichst, kannst nur du verstehen.

Mit dem Hitlergruß dürften die Juden doch wohl keine Probleme haben, wo  die Nazis in der Ukraine doch so toll von Juden finanziert und unterstützt werden!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso der „demokratische“ Staat Vatikan ist also plötzlich die Autorität in solchen Angelegenheiten?


Netter Versuch, berechtigte Kritik gegenüber Israel negieren zu wollen. 
Ist ein ehemaliger Präsident der USA dann für dich die Autorität in solchen Angelegenheiten  oder ist jede Art von Kritik gegenüber Israel unerwünscht?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xscq2nIKLHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xscq2nIKLHM





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haha genau, lasst uns zusehen wie ein ethnisch reiner Staat entstehen soll, der seinen Motivation aus der Bekämpfung der Juden zieht.
> Und die Grenzen von 1948? Erst Israel völkerrechtswidrig angreifen, verlieren und dann noch dreist die Vorkriegsgrenzen verlange?
> Ne ist klar




Sagtest du weiter oben nicht selber, dass andere Staaten, denen das Land nicht gehörte, 1948 angegriffen haben? 






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welches Gefängnis?


Das, von dem du in deinen letzten 3 Beiträgen gesprochen hast!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wir mit den Juden in Frieden leben können und Juden auch als gleichwertige Menschen ansehen, würde in Europa so eine Aktion nicht entstehen.
> Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass unsere Politik nicht von einer rückständigen und mittelalterlichen Ideologie begründet wird.


Wenn du das sagst....
Sind also Menschen, die in Ländern leben, deren Politik  für dich  auf einer rückständigen und mittelalterlichen Ideologie aufbaut, nicht gleichwertig? Du nutz dieses Argument so oft.

Würde man den Menschen in Europa leichter ihr "Land" stehlen können, da sie, wenn von "Holocaust" gesprochen wird, Israel nicht mehr kritisieren können?
Ist das der Grund, warum du immer von Juden, statt von Israelis schreibst?








Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach also ist Israel nicht von mittelalterlichen, undemokratischen Staaten und Terrorgruppen umzingelt, sondern von modernen Demokratien? Muss an mir vorbeigegangen sein.


Arm mit mittelalterlich gleichzusetzen, finde ich schon sehr vermessen!
Gibt es für dich da Unterschiede? Darf ein  Land andere Länder völkerrechtswidrig bombardieren, Apartheit betreiben, Land stehlen, weil es sich demokratisch nennt?
Terrorgruppen? - Al Qaida und Ableger? Können ja die Palästinenser nichts dafür, dass die USA gern zündelt. 
Aber sicher meintest du die gemäßigten Rebellen. 





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal die Raketenangriffe einstellen. Aber das ist der Hamas ja nicht zuzumuten, Juden als gleichwertige Menschen anzusehen.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Hamas ihre Raketen nicht aus diesem Grund auf Israel abschießt!
Aber es ist ja so viel einfacher, ständig von den "armen, verfolgten, bedrohten Juden als Opfer" zu sprechen, statt über die eigentlichen Ursachen und Gründe!
Merkwürdig nicht, viele Juden sind mit der von Israel betriebenen Politik gar nicht einverstanden!

Ich finde folgendes Interview sehr interessant. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PhY3-fRR3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PhY3-fRR3M



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sind gleichwertige Menschen. Nur ist der Begriff „Palästinenser“ ein erfundener Kampfbegriff.
> Es sind Araber.


Da es das Gebiet Palästina, das Mandat für Palästina, offiziell den Staat Palästina gibt,  die UN selbst das Grenzen für den Staat Palästina festgelegt hat, ist nichts erfunden!
Menschen, die man als gleichwertig betrachtet, denen negiert man nicht das Gebiet ihrer Heimat, negiert man nicht ihren Staat und stuft sie nur auf eine Ethnie herunter!
Von "sogenannten" Palästinensern zu sprechen - entwürdigt diese Menschen!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Es ist nicht zu spät.
> Den zweiten Staat gibt es schon. Heißt Jordanien und ist ca. viermal so groß wie Israel. Genug Platz für alle sogenannten "Palästinenser".



Selber Schuld - die Grenzen von 1948!
Es gibt keine rechtliche Grundlage, auf der Israel stehlen darf!

Sagtest du nicht, dass das Westjordanland Jordanien gehört? Entscheide dich mal! So oder so hat Israel fremdes Territorium zu räumen!!!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die arabischen Staaten nach mehreren verlorenen Kriegen mit zig tausenden Toten immer noch nicht kapiert haben, dass Frieden mit Israel viel billiger und vernüftiger wäre.
> Aber dann könnte man ja nicht mehr das Feindbild vom alles beherrschenden Juden propagieren.
> Israel ist die einzige Demokratie da unten. Das einzige Land wo sich Homosexuelle und Nichtmuslime nicht fürchten müssen vor staatlichen Terror. Alleine dafür verdient Israel unsere Unterstützung.



Die zig-tausenden von toten Arabern passen aber nicht in Israels Propaganda der armen verfolgten Juden, die nur um ihr Überleben kämpfen!
Israel, das Land, wo sich Muslime vor Nicht-Muslimen fürchten müssen, wo Araber, selbst als Bürger Israels diskriminiert werden, wo man von Frieden spricht und Landraub und Vertreibung meint, wo die Verstöße gegen Menschenrechte an der Tagesordnung sind....
Schon allein dafür verdient Israel unsere Unterstützung, richtig?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> So viele "nicht verstehen" - Beiträge zu einem einzigen Satz kann man ja schon als Spam ansehen.
> *Israel bombardiert völkerrechtswidrig Nachbarstaaten! *- war keine Frage und beinhaltet nicht das Wort Krieg! Wie du auf Krieg kommst, kannst nur du wissen.



Wenn ein Staat angeblich seine Nachbarstaaten völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert, nennt man das Krieg.

Ich habe dir alle Kriege aufgezählt die Israel mit seinen Nachbarstaaten geführt hat. In keinem davon hat Israel seine Nachbarstaaten völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ganz, ganz Falsch!!!



Eigentlich ganz, ganz richtig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen von Palästina! 135 Staaten erkennen den Staat Palästina an, nicht jedoch Israel, die USA und andere westliche Staaten.




https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN-Teilungsplan_für_Palästina

Es war nie die Rede von einem Staat "Palästina" sondern von einem jüdischen Staat der gegründet werden soll und einem *arabischen* Staat der gegründet werden soll. Es wurde ein arabischer Staat gegründet. Nennt sich Jordanien und ist ca. viermal so groß wie Israel.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne ihn auch an.



Ob du das tust oder nicht, ist für das Thema ziemlich irrelevant.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dir aus?



Das habe ich doch deutlich gemacht. Es gibt den arabischen Staat bereits. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und? Die Nato handelt nicht anders.



Welchen von durch einen demokratischen UN-Teilungsplan gegründeten Staat hat die Nato bisher zu fünft angegriffen? Muss wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vertreibung ist ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte! Die Menschen lebten dort seit Generationen. Es war ihre Heimat! Deine "demokratische" Abstimmung hat sie vertrieben!



Der Besitzer des Gebietes (Großbritannien) hat dieses Gebiet als Mandatsgebiet unter Aufsicht der UN gestellt. Alles rechtens.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Anders ist das bei den israelischen  Siedlern. Diese Menschen und der Staat Israels haben mit ihrem Diebstahl bewusst gegen internationales Recht verstoßen und stehlen jeden Tag mehr Land, vertreiben Menschen aus ihrer Heimat!  - So handelt kein Rechtsstaat



Dann sollen sich wie gesagt, die betroffenen Staaten beschweren. Das heißt im Falle der Golanhöhen Syrien, im Falle des Gazastreifens Ägypten und im Falles des West*jordan*lanes Jordanien.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Israelische Propaganda!



Eigentlich eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung über den 1964 von der PLO erfundenen Kampfbegriff " Palästinenser " 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es gibt den Staat Palästina, der offiziell anerkannt ist!



Es gibt einen einseitig ausgerufenen Staat " Palästina " der mitnichten offiziell anerkannt ist.


schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es gibt das Staatsgebiet Palästina, was Jordanien offiziell dem Staat Palästina gegeben hat und es gibt Israel, das alles daran setzt, damit Palästina nicht die Staatsmacht auf ihrem Staatsgebiet ausüben darf!



Nachvollziehbar. Was passieren würde, wenn die sogenannten "Palästinenser" einen eigenen Staat bekämen hat Israel in den letzten 60 Jahren gesehen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und Israel besiedelt und bestiehlt Palästina fleißig weiter.



Israel besetzt wie gesagt, ägyptisches, jordanisches und syrisches Staatsgebiet.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das arme, verfolgte, ständig so bedrohte Israel verfolgt, bedroht und vertreibt die armen Palästinenser.



Die "armen" Palästinenser bekommen ständig Geld von den USA, der EU und sogar Israel.

Und was kaufen sie sich davon? Raketen um Israel anzugreifen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber die Palästinenser dürfen sich nicht wehren, richtig?



Dürfen und tun sie doch. Allerdings wehrt sich dann (völlig zurecht) Israel.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn die Palästinenser ihr Recht, ihr Land zu beschützen wahrnehmen und weiteren Landdiebstahl verhindern wollen, gibt es Strafaktionen, richtig?



Da die sogenannten "Palästinenser" kein Land haben, was sie beschützen können, ist ihre Protestaktion illegal.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, dass sich das reiche, moderne demokratische Israel,  aus fremdem Territorium entfernt und den armen Palästinesern , die ja so mittelalterlich sind, wie du sagst, endlich in Ruhe lässt, ihre Sachen packt und ins Staatsgebiet Israel  zurückzieht?



Ja ist es. Wozu einen weiteren mittelalterlichen, ethnisch reinen Gottesstaat als Nachbarn hinnehmen, dessen erste Amtshandlungen höchstwahrschlich weitere Terrorangriffen sind?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist Israel erst dann zufrieden, wenn sie den Palästinensern alles weggenommen haben?



Da die sogenannten "Palästinensern" nichts haben, kann man ihnen nichts wegnehmen. Israel nimmt im Moment von Jordanien und Syrien. Diese zwei Staaten haben alles Recht sich bei Israel zu beschweren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oder geht es dann  mit dem nächsten Staat weiter?



Jaja, die bösen Juden die die Welt beherrschen wollen, gell?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eine tolle Politik die Israel da offiziell betreibt!



Richtig, sehe ich genauso.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und? Die Aktionen der Hamas richten sich gegen den Staat Israel! Siedlungspolitik, Vertreibung, Strafaktionen, Apartheit, riesiges Gefängnis Gazastreifen, in dem die Menschen zu einem elenden Leben in Hunger, Armut und ohne Aussicht auf eine Zukunft gehalten werden.



Jaja das große Gefängnis Gazastreifen (das übrigens nicht nur von Israel, sonder auch von Ägypten abgeriegelt wird, aber das passt wohl nicht ins Weltbild ) in dem es das höchste Bevölkerungswachstum der Welt gibt und in dem die Insassen mit Raketen schießen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Menschen, die so etwas tun, würde ich auch nicht haben wollen!



Und ich würde keine Menschen wollen, die in ihrer offiziellen Charta den Tod aller Juden fordern. Aber an der Charta der Hamas scheinst du dich ja offensichtlich nicht zu stören.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, müssen gläubige Juden so nicht handeln. Es ist nicht Teil ihrer Religion! Warum du ständig von Juden als Opfer, statt von Israelis als Täter sprichst, kannst nur du verstehen.



Ist mir klar, dass du diesen Zusammenhang nicht erkennen willst. Lustigerweise spricht aber die Hamas selbst nie von Israelis, sondern immer von "Juden". 

Aber das hat bestimmt nichts mit Antisemitismus zu tun, richtig?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mit dem Hitlergruß dürften die Juden doch wohl keine Probleme haben, wo  die Nazis in der Ukraine doch so toll von Juden finanziert und unterstützt werden!



Klassische Täter-Opfer-Umkehr. Ich erkenne immer mehr woher der Wind bei deiner Motivation dreht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, berechtigte Kritik gegenüber Israel negieren zu wollen.



Weil der Vatikan ja so ein tolles Vorbild ist. Insbesondere was Demokratie und Gleichberechtigung angeht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist ein ehemaliger Präsident der USA dann für dich die Autorität in solchen Angelegenheiten  oder ist jede Art von Kritik gegenüber Israel unerwünscht?



Ah ein Präsident der die Kommunisten einfach in Afghanistan hat einmarschieren lassen und der auch bei der islamischen Revolution im Iran einfach zugeguckt hat. Super Autoritätsperson.

Kritik gegenüber Israel ist genauso erlaubt wie gegen jeden anderen Staat.

Nur bezweifel ich das bei vielen "Israelkritiker" die Kritik die Hauptmotivation ist.

Gaza, Hamas, Israel und Antisemitismus: Kolumne von Georg Diez - SPIEGEL ONLINE



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sagtest du weiter oben nicht selber, dass andere Staaten, denen das Land nicht gehörte, 1948 angegriffen haben?



Ist ja auch so.

Israel wurde 1948 von folgenden Staaten völkerrechtswidrig überfallen: 

Ägypten, Syrien, Libanon, Jordanien und dem Irak. Welches fremde Staatsgebiet hat Israel zu dem Zeitpunkt besetzt? Richtig gar keins.

Die Eroberung fanden im 6-Tage-Krieg 19 Jahre später Staat. Da hat Israel Staatsgebiet von Ägypten (den Gazastreifen), von Jordanien (das West*jordan*land) und von Syrien (die Golanhöhen) besetzt.

Wie jetzt die sogenannten "Palästinenser" darauf kommen, fremde Staatsgebiet zu verlangen, erschließt sich mir nicht. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das, von dem du in deinen letzten 3 Beiträgen gesprochen hast!



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, von einem Gefängnis gesprochen zu haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst....
> Sind also Menschen, die in Ländern leben, deren Politik  für dich  auf einer rückständigen und mittelalterlichen Ideologie aufbaut, nicht gleichwertig? Du nutz dieses Argument so oft.



Sofern sie diese rückständige und mittelalterliche Ideologie als Legitimation für Mord und Terror nutzen. Nein natürlich nicht.

Oder waren für dich Nazis gleichwertig? Für mich nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Würde man den Menschen in Europa leichter ihr "Land" stehlen können, da sie, wenn von "Holocaust" gesprochen wird, Israel nicht mehr kritisieren können?
> Ist das der Grund, warum du immer von Juden, statt von Israelis schreibst?



Du könntest dir ja mal eher die Frage stellen, warum du ständig von Israelis, statt von Juden schreibst, wo Israel doch der einzigen Staat auf der Welt ist, wo Juden mit 75% die Bevölkerungsmehrheit stellen.

Aber ich denke wir beide kennen die Antwort. PS: Nicht mal die Hamas, spricht in ihrer Charta von Israelis, sondern immer nur von Juden.

Komisch, oder? Hat aber bestimmt nichts mit Antisemitismus zu tun, oder?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Arm mit mittelalterlich gleichzusetzen, finde ich schon sehr vermessen!



Ach sind die Nachbarstaaten Israels über Nacht alles moderne, liberale Demokratie geworden, wo Männer und Frauen gleichberechtigt sind, Homosexuelle nicht um ihr Leben fürchten müssen und Nichtmuslime nicht als Ungläubige aus der Gesellschaft ausgestoßen werden?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Gibt es für dich da Unterschiede? Darf ein  Land andere Länder völkerrechtswidrig bombardieren, Apartheit betreiben, Land stehlen, weil es sich demokratisch nennt?



Um sich gegen Terroristen zu verteidigen. Natürlich. Manche Ideologien stoppt man eben nicht mit Appeasement. 

Das ist doch eine der Lehren aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Terrorgruppen? - Al Qaida und Ableger? Können ja die Palästinenser nichts dafür, dass die USA gern zündelt.



Ich meinte eher die Hamas. Und dafür können die sogenannten "Palästinenser" sehr wohl was dafür. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber sicher meintest du die gemäßigten Rebellen.



Welche gemäßigten Rebellen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Hamas ihre Raketen nicht aus diesem Grund auf Israel abschießt!



Natürlich bist du dir da sicher. Doof nur das dir die offizielle Charta der Hamas widerspricht.

Ich darf zitieren:



			
				Charta der Hamas schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 7 - Die Stunde des jüngsten Gerichtes wird nicht kommen, bevor Muslime nicht die Juden bekämpfen und töten, so dass sich die Juden hinter Bäumen und Steinen verstecken und jeder Baum und Stein wird sagen: 'Oh Muslim, oh Diener Allahs, ein Jude ist hinter mir, komm und töte ihn!'



Lass mich raten. Da wird die Hamas missverstanden, das kann mich aus dem Kontext reißen, das wurde falsch übersetzt... etc.

Alles mögliche, aber auf keinen Fall ist das von der Hamas antisemitische gemeint, richtig?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja so viel einfacher, ständig von den "armen, verfolgten, bedrohten Juden als Opfer" zu sprechen, statt über die eigentlichen Ursachen und Gründe!



Genau. Deshalb schreibt die Hamas in ihrer Charta immer von Juden, benutzt den Hitlergruß, deshalb wurde der erste Krieg gegen Israel mit dem Motiv "die Juden ins Meer zu treiben" geführt.

Das dort Juden wohnen in Israel, sind bestimmt nicht die eigentlichen Ursachen und Gründe.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig nicht, viele Juden sind mit der von Israel betriebenen Politik gar nicht einverstanden!



Tja in Israel dürfen die Bürger ihre Regierung kritisieren. Das ist der Vorteil einer Demokratie. Kannst ja mal in Teheran oder in Gaza-Stadt die Regierung kritisieren. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich finde folgendes Interview sehr interessant.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PhY3-fRR3M



Ich finde ja eher interessant, was für Youtube-Kanäle du besuchst. Dort ist unter anderem eine Video mit https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Duke online.

Lass mich raten, ist ein Missverständnis, hat auch nichts mit Antisemitismus zu tun, richtig?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> IDa es das Gebiet Palästina, das Mandat für Palästina, offiziell den Staat Palästina gibt,  die UN selbst das Grenzen für den Staat Palästina festgelegt hat, ist nichts erfunden!



Da in dem Teilungsplan von einem arabischen Staat und nicht von einem Staat "Palästina" die Rede war, kann die UN kaum die Grenzen für diesen Staat festgelegt haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Menschen, die man als gleichwertig betrachtet, denen negiert man nicht das Gebiet ihrer Heimat, negiert man nicht ihren Staat und stuft sie nur auf eine Ethnie herunter!



Sie haben Heimat. Als Ägypter ist ihre Heimat Ägypten (so wie übrigens PLO Gründer Jassir Arafat der 1929 in *Kairo* geboren wurde. Wie ist der eigentlich "Palästinensern" geworden? Transformation ), als Jordanier ist ihre Heimat Jordanien und als Syrier ist ihre Heimat Syrien.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Von "sogenannten" Palästinensern zu sprechen - entwürdigt diese Menschen!



Diese Menschen, die bereits eine Heimat haben (wie im vorgenannte Absatz genannt) aus taktischen Gründen zu einem "Volk" zu machen, das es nicht gibt, entwürdigt sie.

Vor 1964 war nie die Rede von den sogenannten "Palästinensern". Das ist einfach eine taktische Erfindung der PLO im irgendwelche Ansprüche glaubhaft zu machen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sagtest du nicht, dass das Westjordanland Jordanien gehört? Entscheide dich mal!



Wieso entscheiden? Ich sage die ganze Zeit, dass das Westjordanland Jordanien gehört. Ich kann mich nur nicht erinnern, dass Jordanien irgendwelche Ansprüche erhebt. Nur die sogenannten "Palästinenser".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> So oder so hat Israel fremdes Territorium zu räumen!!!



Hab ich das bestritten?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die zig-tausenden von toten Arabern passen aber nicht in Israels Propaganda der armen verfolgten Juden, die nur um ihr Überleben kämpfen!



Ist auch gemein von Israel, dass sie sich nicht widerstandslos vernichten lassen, oder?

Diese verdammen Juden, warum wehren die sich ständig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Israel, das Land, wo sich Muslime vor Nicht-Muslimen fürchten müssen, wo Araber, selbst als Bürger Israels diskriminiert werden, wo man von Frieden spricht und Landraub und Vertreibung meint, wo die Verstöße gegen Menschenrechte an der Tagesordnung sind....



Du hast die Brunnenvergiftung und Ritualmorde vergessen 

Und sag mal, beherrschen die Juden nicht auch das Kapital und die Medien?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schon allein dafür verdient Israel unsere Unterstützung, richtig?



Nein, wieso auch? 

Lasst uns lieber die Nachbarstaaten unterstützen. Dort wo Männer und Frauen gleichberechtigt sind, religiöse und sexuelle Minderheiten vor staatlichen Übergriffen geschützt sind, wo es Rede-, Presse- und Demonstrationsfreiheit gibt. Wo auf Ehebruch, Homosexualität und Abfall vom Glauben keine Todesstrafe steht.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

Lesenswert
Der Westen sollte dem Desperado Abbas misstrauen - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Lesenswert
> Der Westen sollte dem Desperado Abbas misstrauen - DIE WELT



Absolute Zustimmung. Super Artikel.

Aber auch diese zwei Artikel werfen mal wieder ei n Blick darauf, worum es beim Nahostkonflik * wirklich * geht.

Israel: Hamas gibt in Video Tipps für Attentate auf Juden - DIE WELT
Hamas-FunktionÃ¤r ruft zum â€žDschihadâ€œ gegen Israel auf– DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Die Hamas sagt nämlich nicht, erstecht Israelis oder erstecht Zionisten (ein Begriff hinter dem sich Antisemiten gerne verstecken), sie sagen unmissverständlich: Erstecht die Juden.

Wer den Antisemitismus als Triebfeder der sogenannten "Palästinenser" nicht erkennen kann oder will, tut das aus ganz bestimmten Gründen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2015)

Frieden ist bei diesen verhärteten Fronten sowieso nicht möglich 

Da müsste man mal überlegen, den Druck etwas zu erhöhen 

Ein Ultimatum stellen, und wenn das nicht eingehalten wird, dann müsste man mal über einen 

alternativen Waffeneinsatz nachdenken


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Frieden ist bei diesen verhärteten Fronten sowieso nicht möglich



Naja du hast eine Konfliktpartei die in ihrer Charta schreibt, es gibt keine diplomatische Lösung und alle Juden müssen getötet werden.

Wie willst du mit dieser Konfliktpartei Frieden schließen? Das ist illusorisch.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da müsste man mal überlegen, den Druck etwas zu erhöhen



Das hat die Hamas bisher nie zu Frieden bewegt. Die werden dann wieder ihre Märtyrerolle spielen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Ultimatum stellen, und wenn das nicht eingehalten wird, dann müsste man mal über einen alternativen Waffeneinsatz nachdenken



Macht Israel doch bereits. Trotzdem ist die Hamas nicht gewillt, mit Israel Frieden zu schließen.  Man muss einfach einsehen, dass manche Ideologien nur mit Waffengewalt bekämpft werden können.

Der Nationalsozialismus wurde auch nicht mit Worten und Dipolmatie bekämpft, sondern mit Waffen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2015)

Einfach ausrotten , und fertig 

Seit 70 Jahren, hauen die sich die Birne zusammen

Wie lange soll das denn noch weitergehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einfach ausrotten , und fertig
> 
> Seit 70 Jahren, hauen die sich die Birne zusammen
> 
> Wie lange soll das denn noch weitergehen?



Solange die arabischen Staaten Juden nicht als gleichberechtigte Menschen ansehen.


----------



## azzih (5. November 2015)

Das Thema ist immens komplex, da gibts eh keine einfachen Lösungen und Wahrheiten. Ein Problem was auch selten thematisiert wird ist die extreme Bevölkerungsdichte in dem kleinen Staat. Gaza und allgemein Israel sind eine der dicht besiedelsten Gebiete der Erde und das bei heissem Klima und viel Wüste. Dazu noch ein hohes Bevölkerungswachstum bei Palästinensern und radikalen israelischen Siedlern.  Das ist nicht nur ein religiöser Konflikt, sondern vor allem ein Verteilungskampf. Und nicht nur in der Theorie, die meisten Palästinenser spüren jeden Tag das sie Bürger zweiter Klasse sind und vom Wohlstand wenig bis gar nichts abkriegen. Und so endet halt der Kreislauf von gegenseitiger Radikalisierung, Vorurteilen, Gewalt und Gegengewalt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Frieden ist bei diesen verhärteten Fronten sowieso nicht möglich
> 
> Da müsste man mal überlegen, den Druck etwas zu erhöhen
> 
> ...



Und wie soll ein "alternativer Waffeneinsatz" aussehen?
Das bisherige militärische Vorgehen Israels führte jedesmal zu so vielen unschuldigen Opfern, dass man danach mehr Feinde als vorher hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (5. November 2015)

Die Hamas wurden Demokratisch gewählt, also ist jeder Zivilst der die gewählt hat mit schuldig. 

Wie im 3. Reich, ich halte nur nichts davon, dass man wenn die ganze Sache vorbei ist noch Schuld Zuweisungen macht.


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie soll ein "alternativer Waffeneinsatz" aussehen?
> Das bisherige militärische Vorgehen Israels führte jedesmal zu so vielen unschuldigen Opfern, dass man danach mehr Feinde als vorher hatte.



Ich meinte jetzt nicht von Seiten Israels 

In der heutigen Zeit, kann man die Infrastruktur eines Staates empfindlich durch Cyberwar sabotieren


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Thema ist immens komplex, da gibts eh keine einfachen Lösungen und Wahrheiten.



Na eine der Wahrheiten ist, dass die Hamas laut ihrer Charte keine diplomatische Lösung will und alle Juden tot sehen möchte.

Da gibt es eine einfache Lösung. Wer solche Themen in seine Charta schreibt und fordert, gehört bekämpft. Hart und rücksichtslos.

Wohin Appeasement gegenüber totalitären Ideologien führt, haben wir in Europa selbst schon gesehen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Ein Problem was auch selten thematisiert wird ist die extreme Bevölkerungsdichte in dem kleinen Staat. Gaza und allgemein Israel sind eine der dicht besiedelsten Gebiete der Erde und das bei heissem Klima und viel Wüste.



Vergleiche mal das Bevölkerungswachstum in Gaza mit dem in Israel. 

Wenn die Leute in Gaza zuviele Kinder bekommen, ist das ja ein selbstgemachtes Problem.



azzih schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein hohes Bevölkerungswachstum bei Palästinensern und radikalen israelischen Siedlern.  Das ist nicht nur ein religiöser Konflikt, sondern vor allem ein Verteilungskampf.



Möchte man meinen, aber in erster Linie geht es darum, dass die arabischen Staaten keine Juden in ihrer Mitte akzeptieren.



azzih schrieb:


> Und nicht nur in der Theorie, die meisten Palästinenser spüren jeden Tag das sie Bürger zweiter Klasse sind und vom Wohlstand wenig bis gar nichts abkriegen.



Da die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ gar keine Bürger Israels sind, können sie auch keine Bürger zweiter Klasse sein. Wenn dann sind sie Bürger zweiter Klasse Ägyptens oder Jordaniens. 

Diese Ländern könnte man vorwerfen, sich nicht um ihrer Bevölkerung zu kümmern.



azzih schrieb:


> Und so endet halt der Kreislauf von gegenseitiger Radikalisierung, Vorurteilen, Gewalt und Gegengewalt nicht.



Oder ganz verrückte Idee. Man macht es so wie Ägypten und schließt mit Israel Frieden und erkennt Israel offiziell an.

Seit 1979 (immerhin 36 Jahre) gab es keinen Krieg mehr zwischen diesen zwei Staaten (die vorher in drei Kriegen in 25 Jahren verwickelt waren).

Ist doch viel billiger und besser für die Bevölkerung. Aber solange die Hamas und andere Gruppierungen und Staaten Juden nicht als gleichberechtige Menschen sehen, wird es nichts mit Frieden im Nahen Osten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das bisherige militärische Vorgehen Israels führte jedesmal zu so vielen unschuldigen Opfern, dass man danach mehr Feinde als vorher hatte.



Wer die Hamas wählt und seine eigenen Kinder (!) zu Märtyern erzieht, ist nicht unschuldig.

Eine Partei die so etwas (http://www.metropolico.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/hamas.jpg, http://www.bpb.de/cache/images/0/23420-3x2-article620.jpg?C5180, http://www.israelnetz.com/typo3temp/_processed_/csm_21080_21083_f1d8556aca.jpg, http://media.epochtimes.de/2011/12/14/Hamas_Gaza_Nahost_Demonstration_Jahrestag_pt_8.jpg, http://www.israelnetz.com/typo3temp/_processed_/csm_53793_53802_cecbee6a67.jpg) mit ihren Kindern macht, gehört mit Waffengewalt zerschlagen. 

Und jedem Elternteil das seine Kinder für die kranken Ziele der Hamas hergibt, sollte nicht eine Träne nachgeweint werden.

Diese Leute haben kein Recht, sich über die legitime Verteidigung Israels zu beschweren. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Hamas wurden Demokratisch gewählt, also ist jeder Zivilst der die gewählt hat mit schuldig.
> 
> Wie im 3. Reich, ich halte nur nichts davon, dass man wenn die ganze Sache vorbei ist noch Schuld Zuweisungen macht.



Absolute Zustimmung.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nicht von Seiten Israels



Von welchen Seiten sprichst du denn?



Adi1 schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit, kann man die Infrastruktur eines Staates empfindlich durch Cyberwar sabotieren



Wie soll man denn bitte die Hamas und andere Terroristen durch Cyberwar empfindlich treffen?


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn bitte die Hamas und andere Terroristen durch Cyberwar empfindlich treffen?



Die nutzen doch auch aktuelle Kommunikationswege,

oder glaubst du, die tauschen ihre Nachrichten mit Brieftauben aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nicht von Seiten Israels
> 
> In der heutigen Zeit, kann man die Infrastruktur eines Staates empfindlich durch Cyberwar sabotieren



Huh?
Versteht ich nicht ganz. Schlägst du jetzt vor, dass die Hamas Israel mit Cyberwar in die Knie zwingen soll (was nicht funktionieren wird, weil die Digitalisierung noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten wäre, dass Cyberwar nerviger als Raketenangriffe wäre und weil Israel auf dem Gebiet zur Weltspitze gehört während man im Gaza Streifen froh ist, wenn es Diesel zur Stromversorgung der Funkmasten gibt) oder dass Israel die Islamisten mit Cyberwar stoppen soll (was bei Organisationen, die seit 60 Jahren in einer Gegend operieren, in der es bis heute keine moderne Infrastruktur gibt, unmöglich ist)?


----------



## thunderofhate (7. November 2015)

Was man hier bei der ach so aussichtslosen Lage der Araber in Israel und dem Westjordanland wohl nur zu gerne vergisst, ist, dass die meisten Angriffe sich gegen Zivilisten richten.
Selbst wenn das Vorgehen des israelischen Militärs zu hart wäre, kann dieses Verhalten durch nichts auf der Welt gerechtfertigt oder entschuldigt werden.
Wie abartig kann man eigentlich sein? Kinder werden zur hirnlosen Schlächtern erzogen. Mensch ist Mensch. Ich weiß nicht. Mensch sollte Mensch achten.
Jaja, diese armen Menschen sind so verzweifelt, dass sie eben zu blutrünstigen Bestien werden, die wahllos Menschen töten und lieber den eigenen Tod in Kauf nehmen, als dass sie auch nur einen Milimeter Land räumen. Gesunde Einstellung.

Was im Bezug auf Jerusalem nicht beachtet, nicht gewusst oder schon vergessen wurde:
Bevor der Staat Israel gegründet wurde, hatte kaum ein Moslem Interesse an einem Besuch der al-Aqsa-Moschee oder des Felsendomes.
Erst danach wurde es auf einmal zu einem wichtigen Pilgerort, gar zur drittwichtigsten Moschee überhaupt.

Dass dort betende Muslime geschützt werden und es allen anderen verboten ist, dort zu beten, obwohl es die größte Schmach überhaupt ist, dass man eine Moschee ausgerechnet auf dem Tempelberg errichtet, wird als Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen. Es ist keine!

Man stelle sich einmal vor, die Kaaba würde abgerissen, eine Synagoge darauf errichtet und anschließend sorgten Muslime für die Sicherheit der dort betenden Juden. 
Ich glaube, das ist der Witz der letzten 3 Jahrtausende.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2015)

Genau so sieht es aus.

Der Tempelberg (der seinen Namen von den zwei jerusalemer Tempeln hat) war schon lange ein jüdisches Heiligtum, bevor an den Islam überhaupt gedacht wurde.

Das die Moslems ständig von Zugang zu ihren Heiligtümer reden, ist nichs anderes als ein verzweifelter Versuch einen Anspruch zu legitimieren, denn es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Huh?
> Versteht ich nicht ganz. Schlägst du jetzt vor, dass die Hamas Israel mit Cyberwar in die Knie zwingen soll (was nicht funktionieren wird, weil die Digitalisierung noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten wäre, dass Cyberwar nerviger als Raketenangriffe wäre und weil Israel auf dem Gebiet zur Weltspitze gehört während man im Gaza Streifen froh ist, wenn es Diesel zur Stromversorgung der Funkmasten gibt) oder dass Israel die Islamisten mit Cyberwar stoppen soll (was bei Organisationen, die seit 60 Jahren in einer Gegend operieren, in der es bis heute keine moderne Infrastruktur gibt, unmöglich ist)?



Nein, ich meinte einen Angriff von außen 

Die Amis haben doch die technologische Infrastruktur da, so etwas durchzuführen 

Allerdings müsste sie dazu ihre Allianz zu Israel beenden


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte einen Angriff von außen
> 
> Die Amis haben doch die technologische Infrastruktur da, so etwas durchzuführen
> 
> Allerdings müsste sie dazu ihre Allianz zu Israel beenden



Warum muss die USA die Allianz zu Israel beenden, um die Hamas anzugreifen? Außerdem hat Israel doch selbst die technologische Infrastruktur um solche Angriffe durchzuführen.

Dein Argument ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte einen Angriff von außen
> 
> Die Amis haben doch die technologische Infrastruktur da, so etwas durchzuführen
> 
> Allerdings müsste sie dazu ihre Allianz zu Israel beenden



Ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass die USA in dieser Hinsicht Israel überlegen sind. Und wenn sie sich ernsthaft gegen Israel in die lokalen Machtverhältnisse einmischen wollten, könnten sie das über eine Drosselung der Waffenlieferungen viel einfacher und zielgerichteter.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass die USA in dieser Hinsicht Israel überlegen sind. Und wenn sie sich ernsthaft gegen Israel in die lokalen Machtverhältnisse einmischen wollten, könnten sie das über eine Drosselung der Waffenlieferungen viel einfacher und zielgerichteter.



Die mischen sich ja in diesen Konflikt schon ewig ein 

Hier müsste eigentlich mal aufhören, die Konfliktparteien  sich ewig gegeneinander auszuspielen zu lassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2015)

Gegeneinander ausgespielt wird da nichts.
Einige arabische Organisationen halten zwar mit ihrer Unterstützung von Terroristen weiterhin den Stellvertreterkrieg Vorderasien vs. Westen am Köcheln, aber im großen und ganzen ist Israel der einzige Akteur, die Kapazitäten zum aktiven Handeln hat nur Israel. Die Palästinenser sticheln hier und da mal ein Bisschen, aber die meiste Zeit sind sie mit überleben beschäftigt. Wenn eine Partei mit der anderen "spielt", kann man niemanden gegeneinander ausspielen.


----------



## padme (12. November 2015)

Frieden wird es da erst geben, wenn die Religionen  abgeschafft worden sind, vorher passiert da nix. 
Immerhin sind wir ja jetzt schon größtenteils beim Monotheismus angekommen, und wenn wir den noch überwunden haben, sind wir endlich frei....


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. November 2015)

padme schrieb:


> Frieden wird es da erst geben, wenn die Religionen  abgeschafft worden sind, vorher passiert da nix.
> Immerhin sind wir ja jetzt schon größtenteils beim Monotheismus angekommen, und wenn wir den noch überwunden haben, sind wir endlich frei....



Solange eine Konfliktpartei offen in ihrer Charte den Tod aller Juden fordert, ist es egal ob man Religionen abschafft oder nicht.

Mit solchen Subjekten kann man keinen Frieden schaffen. Solche Ideologien muss man bekämpfen, genauso wie den Nationalsozialismus.

Die IDF müsste einfach mal konsequent den gesamten Gaza-Streifen und das Westjordanland besetzen und die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ nach Ägypten und Jordanien abschieben.

Dann haben die sogenannten „Palästinenser“ Länder wo sie leben können und sie ja auch unter Glaubensbrüdern. Im Gegenzug kann Israel dann in Frieden leben.

Problem gelöst.


----------



## Husalah (12. November 2015)

Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied, wenn man als Jude sein Gegenüber zum Subjekt erklärt und entmenschlicht, zur Ideologie der Nazis ? 
Und "sogenannte Palästinenser" ist ein ziemlich gewagter Begriff gegenüber Menschen die dort schon Ewigkeiten Länger ihre Wurzeln haben als die Bürger Israels. 
Und wenn du glaubst Israel würde nach Beendigung des Palästinenser Konflikts dort in Frieden leben können, hast du wohl einige andere Konflikte und Besetzungen wie z.B. Syrischem Staatsgebiet außer acht gelassen und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher das sich auch nur einer dieser Konflikte lösen lässt, solange sich eine Konfliktpartei ihre Hände stets in Unschuld wähnt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. November 2015)

Syrien hat derzeit andere Probleme als von Israel besetzte Gebiete.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. November 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied, wenn man als Jude sein Gegenüber zum Subjekt erklärt und entmenschlicht, zur Ideologie der Nazis ?



Klassiker. Opfer-Täter-Umkehr. Hauptsache die Juden (als Hauptopfergruppe der nationalsozialistischen Vernichtungspolitik) ideologiesch in die Nähe der Nazis rücken.

Das es die arabischen Terroristen sind, die den Hitlergruß benutzen, ist dir offensichtlich entgangen, oder?

Hitlergruss auf arabisch: Hat der Wahn der Nazis nur den Körper gewechselt? 



Husalah schrieb:


> Und "sogenannte Palästinenser" ist ein ziemlich gewagter Begriff gegenüber Menschen die dort schon Ewigkeiten Länger ihre Wurzeln haben als die Bürger Israels.



Da es den von der PLO erfundenen Kampfbegriff "Palästinenser" erst seit 1964 gibt, wage ich das stark zu bezweifeln. Außerdem sind die Heiligtümer der Juden in Israel (das sein Namen von den zwölf Stämmen Israels hat) älter als der gesamte Islam.

Also wer hat hier welche Heiligtümer besetzt? Richtig die Moslems haben jüdische Heiligtümer besetzt, als sie im Zuge der islamischen Expansion die Gebiete erobert haben.

NIchts von wegen seit ewigkeiten Wurzeln dort. Aber das gehört ja auch zum 1x1 von Pallywood.



Husalah schrieb:


> Und wenn du glaubst Israel würde nach Beendigung des Palästinenser Konflikts dort in Frieden leben können, hast du wohl einige andere Konflikte und Besetzungen wie z.B. Syrischem Staatsgebiet außer acht gelassen und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher das sich auch nur einer dieser Konflikte lösen lässt, solange sich eine Konfliktpartei ihre Hände stets in Unschuld wähnt.



Komisch, seit dem Israelisch-ägyptischer Friedensvertrag von 1979 lebt Israel ganz in Frieden mit Ägypten (vorher hatten die zwei Länder drei Kriege in 25 Jahren gegeneinander geführt). Es geht doch. Aber nur wenn die arabischen Staaten Juden als gleichberechtige Menschen anerkennen.

Solange die Hamas in ihrer Charta offen den Tod aller Juden fordert, wird das natürlich nichts. Aber an sowas scheinen sich die selbsternannten "Israelkritiker" komischerweise nie zu stören.

Ein Schelm wer hier böses denkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Neuste Entwicklung (02.02.2016)

Hamas gräbt Tunnel nach Israel: Ein Kampf unter der Erde | tagesschau.de

Da kriegen die sogenannten "Palästienser" wieder hunderte Millionen und wofür wird es verwendet? Um einen neuen Angriff gegen Israel vorzubereiten.

Wieder schön zu sehen, wer hier keinen Frieden will. Israel rüstet zur Verteidigung, die sogenannten  "Palästienser" zum Angriff.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juni 2016)

Neuste Entwicklung (09.06.2016)

Anschlag in Tel Aviv: Benjamin Netanyahu kundigt hartes Durchgreifen an
Naher Osten: Israel verbietet Palastinensern die Einreise

Einmal mehr zeigen sich die sogenannten "Palästienser" von ihrer wahren Seite und ermorden getreu ihrer Gewaltideologie "Ungläubige". 

Aber im Gegensatz zu den toleranzbesoffenen europäischen Ländern, weiß Israel richtig zu reagieren und sein Land und Volk vor den Angriffen dieser Feiglinge zu schützen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juni 2016)

Und nicht wenige bejubeln die "Freiheitskämpfer" für ein freies Palästina. Es muss doch nur Israel verschwinden dann gibt es Frieden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juni 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und nicht wenige bejubeln die "Freiheitskämpfer" für ein freies Palästina. Es muss doch nur Israel verschwinden dann gibt es Frieden.


Friedhofsfrieden. Wenn alle "Ungläubigen" tot sind, kann auch keiner mehr widersprechen.

Da sag nochmal einer, der Islam hätte ein Gewaltproblem...


----------

